
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (September 2018) - whoishiring
Please state the job location and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE.<p>Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per company, please. If it
isn&#x27;t a household name, explain what your company does.<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to job posts to complain about
something. It&#x27;s off topic here.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested
in the job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>To search the thread, try kennytilton&#x27;s
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F;</a>, or gadogado&#x27;s <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnhired.com&#x2F;</a>, or kristopolous&#x27; console script
at <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519</a>.
======
snowmaker
Y Combinator (yes, the people who run this site) | Full stack web | San
Francisco | Onsite | Fulltime

Y Combinator has a small ~4 person team in San Francisco that build all the
software that runs YC. We don't hire for this team very often, but we're
looking to hire a couple of people now. We last posted on this thread about a
year ago, and successfully found someone who now works on the current team, so
we're trying it again.

Despite our small size, we're in charge of a number of important products. We
run the software that powers YC's application process, software that almost
every investor in silicon valley uses ([https://blog.ycombinator.com/investor-
day-software/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/investor-day-software/)), and
Bookface, a private community site that is very actively used by YC founders.
This year we launched two big new projects - Startup School
([http://startupschool.com/](http://startupschool.com/)) and Work at a Startup
([http://workatastartup.com/](http://workatastartup.com/)). Those new projects
are going very well - we have over 26K founders signed up for Startup School -
and we want to double down on them.

An unusual aspect of being on the YC software team is that you'll get full
access to the YC program, founders and partners - from our dinner talks to
demo day. You'll learn the ins and outs of how YC works, and you'll get to
know and learn from hundreds of companies. If you want to start a startup
someday, working at YC would be an excellent jumping off point.

We also offer highly competitive compensation and benefits, including equity
in YC's portfolio. You can read more and apply here:
[http://bit.ly/1Od0T2l](http://bit.ly/1Od0T2l). You can also email me with any
questions: jared@ycombinator.com

------
inconshreveable
ngrok | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE or REMOTE |
[https://ngrok.com](https://ngrok.com)

ngrok is looking for senior backend distributed systems engineers! Your
favorite developer tool is built by a very small company, so there's plenty
opportunity to wear multiple hats and a lot of automony shaping the entire
product. ngrok has many difficult challenges in distributed systems and
networking that you won't find elsewhere in a company of similar size.

The stack is primarily Go (Golang), a little Python and React/Typescript. You
should be comfortable with Go, GRPC/Protobuf, AWS and distsys
design/architecture.

I'm the founder, email me directly: alan at ngrok com

~~~
mariushop
Hey Alan, not going to apply at this point but just wanted to say hello and
thank you for ngrok. Wonderful work.

------
fuzzieozzie
CompilerWorks | San Francisco Bay Area | Full-time, remote | $95k-$225k driven
by your productivity.

If you love solving tough programming challenges and avoiding organizational
politics this might be the job for you.

[http://www.compilerworks.com/job.html](http://www.compilerworks.com/job.html)

CompilerWorks is a bespoke compiler company, with our core product centered
around compiling one dialect of SQL to another - e.g. would you like to run
Oracle PL/SQL on a PostgreSQL database? You can with CompilerWorks.

We are driven to solve interesting engineering problems, for this reason we
take on challenges where compilers are useful. Our current product focus IS
disruptive to the database market.

We are looking for EXPERIENCED developers (our least experienced developer has
more than 10 years of experience). Our core development language is Java. We
are currently a team of nine in 6 countries.

Let us know if you are interested info {at} compilerworks.com

~~~
cialowicz
> driven by your productivity

Curious, how’s it measured?

~~~
fuzzieozzie
In reality this is a qualitative metric. If you can produce value as quick as
our CTO Shevek then we will have no issue paying you at the top of the range.

As a bootstrapped company (9 employees in 6 countries, no two of us have the
same nationality) - we pay a reasonable base and pay a significant year end
bonus that is influenced by your work during the year, our profitability and
where you live.

No doubt this is not a satisfying answer, but as a small company we have great
flexibility to structure packages to meet each team member's requirements.

~~~
cliffordthedog
Honestly, I would worry that the idea of a compensation package based mostly
around bonuses just leads to a massive amount of infighting and politicking
and other nastiness from people jockeying for an extra 20k. If I get stuck
doing some bug fixes and refactoring for a couple months am I going to lose
out to the person who launched 2 new features?

Not trying to be a jerk about it, but as a potential applicant that is my
concern. d

------
siggen
SCYTHE | [https://www.scythe.io/](https://www.scythe.io/) | Washington, DC |
Software Engineers, Senior Software Engineers | 120k-160k + benefits
(including free health-care) | Full-time | REMOTE (USA)

SCYTHE is a platform to emulate real-world adversarial threat campaigns. We
help enterprises identify weaknesses in their environments.

1\. What you will be doing: Develop commercial software, which will run on
customer endpoints and devices.

2\. Who we are looking for: Well-rounded individuals, preferably with 3-5
years of industry experience.

Proficient in C, Python, JavaScript, relational databases Proficient in
Windows System Programming or Linux System Programming Familiar with C++,
front-end programming (HTML, CSS), revision control software, network
programming, data structures and algorithm design, and cryptography and
security

3\. Even better: CNO background, Prior commercial SDLC experience, Kernel-mode
programming, non-relational databases, Component Object Model, .NET internals,
Google Cloud experience, fluency in other languages

Submit resume to: careers@scythe.io

Questions or just want to say Hi? Contact me at: ateeq+hn@scythe.io

------
lordnacho
Interdax | Multiple Roles | Worldwide, London | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://www.interdax.com](https://www.interdax.com)

Interdax is building a 3rd generation exchange for blockchain-based assets
(bitcoin, ethereum, and other cryptocurrencies). Our team comes from top HFTs
and exchanges like Nasdaq and NYSE, as well as from well known firms in the
blockchain space. We are a well-funded project (8-figure sum) currently
operating in stealth mode.

We have a promising prototype with unparalleled performance. Our matching
engine can process a whole busy day of trading (24h in other crypto exchanges)
in less than 30 seconds. Now seeking a variety of engineers to secure, test,
and improve our platform.

What we offer:

    
    
      Competitive Salary ($160k-$240k/year)
      Profit Sharing (0.15 - 1%)
      Fully remote positions
      Startup Culture
      Unlimited Vacation Policy
      Team getaways
      

Current openings:

    
    
      Application Security Engineers
      Applied Cryptography Engineers
      Backend Engineers
      Cloud Security Engineer(DevSecOps)
      Senior Front-end Engineers (React, React Native, Electron)
      Senior Backend Engineers
      Senior QA Automation Engineers
      Site Reliability Engineers
      

Apply at [https://interdax.com/careers](https://interdax.com/careers)

~~~
abhishekjha
Which timezones are eligible for REMOTE positions?

~~~
lordnacho
You can live anywhere in the world. We have people from Australia to
California on the team.

------
omarish
Coinbase | Fullstack, Backend, Frontend, iOS, Android | ONSITE in SF, NYC |
Full-time | Competitive Comp

At Coinbase (YC S12), our vision is to bring more innovation, efficiency, and
equality of opportunity to the world by building an open financial system.

Our first step on that journey is making digital currency accessible and
approachable for everyone. Two principles guide our efforts. First, be the
most trusted company in our domain. Second, create user-focused products that
are easier and more delightful to use.

All openings here: [http://coinbase.com/careers](http://coinbase.com/careers)

Questions or want to say hi? Reach out to me directly:
omar.bohsali+hn@coinbase.com.

------
joeyspn
Interdax | Multiple Roles | Worldwide, London | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://www.interdax.com](https://www.interdax.com)

Interdax is building a 3rd generation exchange for blockchain-based assets
(bitcoin, ethereum, and other cryptocurrencies). Our team comes from top HFTs
and exchanges like Nasdaq and NYSE, as well as from well known firms in the
blockchain space. We are a well-funded project (8-figure sum) currently
operating in stealth mode.

We have a promising prototype with unparalleled performance. Our matching
engine can process a whole busy day of trading (24h in other crypto exchanges)
in less than 30 seconds. Now seeking a variety of engineers to secure, test,
and improve our platform.

What we offer:

    
    
      Competitive Salary ($160k-$240k/year)
      Profit Sharing (0.15 - 1%)
      Fully remote positions
      Startup Culture
      Unlimited Vacation Policy
      Team getaways
    

Current openings:

    
    
      Application Security Engineers
      Applied Cryptography Engineers
      Backend Engineers
      Cloud Security Engineer(DevSecOps)
      Senior Front-end Engineers (React, React Native, Electron)
      Senior Backend Engineers
      Senior QA Automation Engineers
      Site Reliability Engineers
    

Apply at [https://interdax.com/careers](https://interdax.com/careers)

~~~
Etheryte
The application page you link to doesn't include a listing for the senior
front-end engineer position, is this intentional?

~~~
argparse2
Sorry you are right, we just updated that page. It was published but not
linked from our site. You can access directly from here:

[https://interdax.breezy.hr/p/9ef02788cdd201-senior-
frontend-...](https://interdax.breezy.hr/p/9ef02788cdd201-senior-frontend-
engineer)

------
alexk
Gravitational (YS S15) | Devops, Solutions Engineer | Toronto, Oakland |
ONSITE REMOTE [https://gravitational.com](https://gravitational.com)

Gravitational, systems & cloud startup in Oakland and Toronto, is looking for
ambitious and talented people. We are well-funded by fantastic Silicon Valley
investors. We are an experienced team: we founded Mailgun[1] which was
acquired by Rackspace, we created Vulcand[2] and some other cool stuff at
Rackspace and are authors of Teleport[3], Telekube[4] and Teleconsole[5]

    
    
      * Solutions Engineer (Terraform, Linux, Kubernetes, Go, Ansible)

We are looking for an experienced systems engineer who can code and can focus
on our customers success - making sure our products solve their problems well.
This job involves a lot of customer interactions, support, coding in Go,
devops and systems engineering. Locations: Toronto, Oakland, Remote

Details: [https://gravitational.com/careers/solutions-
engineer/](https://gravitational.com/careers/solutions-engineer/)

Contact: jobs@gravitational.com

[1] [https://www.mailgun.com](https://www.mailgun.com)

[2] [https://github.com/vulcand/vulcand](https://github.com/vulcand/vulcand)

[3]
[https://github.com/gravitational/teleport](https://github.com/gravitational/teleport)

[4] [https://gravitational.com/telekube](https://gravitational.com/telekube)

[5] [https://www.teleconsole.com/](https://www.teleconsole.com/)

~~~
lvh
I worked with most of the founders directly at the Rackspace SF office.
They're great people and know what they're doing. You should absolutely work
here if you care about things like Kubernetes and Terraform.

------
vincvinc
BotBoys | Haskell, NLP, ReactJS | Leiden, the Netherlands | onsite

We help companies give genuine personal attention to all(!) of their customers
with a chat UI that scales up the predictable parts of conversational
behavior.

Feel like building a product even your grandmother uses? Shape the tech and
culture of a growing team? Work on interesting problems? We are looking for
Front-End and Back-End engineers, and for an experienced Head of Engineering.

If you have experience in either one of:

\- Haskell

\- ReactJS

\- (Cognitive) Linguistics

\- Devops

... reach me at vinc@botboys.com. I'm the co-founder.

All employees get a competitive salary, stock participation, perks like gym
membership and free food at the office. Our culture is one of creativity, no
bullshit, flexibility, empathy and language play. We have fun customers like
theme parks that we visit regularly. We are advised closely by a group of
experienced techies and entrepreneurs who invested in us. We take pride in our
work and the quality of our product.

------
fkistner
JetBrains | Senior Software Engineer | Munich, Germany | ONSITE |
[https://www.jetbrains.com/objc/](https://www.jetbrains.com/objc/)

Are you passionate about developer tools? Are you an excellent engineer
looking for a new challenge? Join us in building the best tools for
developers!

We’re currently hiring a Senior Software Engineer for AppCode, our IDE for iOS
and macOS development, supporting Swift, Objective-C, as well as C/C++. Tasks
at hand include: language support, auto-completion, problematic code
highlighting, refactorings, and code-generation as well as debugging and unit
testing support.

On top of challenging tasks, we offer a fully transparent development process:
team members can take part in any task, always participate in feature
discussions, and version planning. Listening to and openly communicating with
users in forums, issue tracker, and during conferences is one of the most
important parts of the JetBrains culture and vital for understanding our
users’ needs.

AppCode is based on the IntelliJ platform. Most of the code is written in
Java, some in Groovy and Kotlin; low-level libraries use C/C++ (for instance,
LLDB integration). All our code is stored in Git repositories, covered by
automated tests, peer-reviewed, and extensively tested by QA.

To apply, and to learn more about what we offer as well as this and other
positions, we invite you to visit
[https://www.jetbrains.com/company/jobs/#senior-dev-objc-
muni...](https://www.jetbrains.com/company/jobs/#senior-dev-objc-munich)

Please note that we cannot sponsor work permits at this time.

If you have any questions, please feel free to reach out:
florian.kistner+hn@jetbrains.com

------
mhluongo
Thesis | San Francisco, CA; Atlanta, GA | Software Engineer | ONSITE & REMOTE
| Full-time | $100k-180k with equity

We are a cryptocurrency production studio backed by a number of well-known
investors in the space. We have opportunities across both of our products.

Keep ([https://keep.network](https://keep.network)) is a new project built on
Ethereum that adds a privacy layer to public blockchains. Check out this video
of our tech lead, Antonio, speaking at a recent blockchain event:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uDMBzYxnqw&t=5244](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uDMBzYxnqw&t=5244).
We're especially interested in folks with networking or applied cryptography
experience.

Our payment product, Fold ([https://foldapp.com](https://foldapp.com)), is
implementing Lightning and building a cross-currency checkout process. We’d
love to hear from any Docker + Kubernetes or Django experts out there.

Crypto, Go, Python, or Clojure experience are great, but a critical eye and
willingness to master new technologies are the real requirements. We embrace
remote work, and our team hails from all over.

If you are looking for the right opportunity to break into the cryptocurrency
space, email work at thesis.co.

~~~
yomly
Do remotes need to be US based?

~~~
mhluongo
No! we have folks as far as CET. We aren't ready to expand timezones coverage
further than that right now though.

------
revx
Managed by Q | [http://managedbyq.com](http://managedbyq.com) | NYC | Onsite |
Full-time | Engineering Managers, Software Engineers, Product Managers,
Product Manager Lead, Engineering Interns (Summer 2019) Managed by Q is the
platform for office management. We make it easy to run an office by connecting
office managers to services, including cleaning, maintenance, administration,
repairs, and more. We are invested in building good jobs and empowering others
- though we run a gig economy platform, all of our operators are full W2
employees with benefits, stock options, PTO, and more.

We're looking for engineers and engineering managers who are interested in
joining our ~24-person team of curious, empathetic, humble, and driven
engineers. We're also hiring for experienced product managers!

Though we're mostly using Django, Node, and React on top of AWS, we take a
generalist approach to hiring. We’re looking for smart people who are problem
solvers and passionate about their craft - you don't already have to be an
expert in our stack.

I'm an engineer at MBQ, feel free to email me directly at eseidohl@<our
domain> if you have any questions!

MBQ In the News: [https://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/magazine/managed-by-qs-
go...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/magazine/managed-by-qs-good-jobs-
gamble.html) [https://www.fastcompany.com/40483870/for-managed-by-q-
good-j...](https://www.fastcompany.com/40483870/for-managed-by-q-good-jobs-
are-paving-a-path-to-profitability)

------
ham318
Van Oord | Developer | Rotterdam, Netherlands | ONSITE

Van Oord is a major marine contractor known for building the world and palm
tree shaped islands in Dubai and more recently some of the world largest
offshore wind farms.

My team supports the business with collecting, analysing and reporting on data
collected from users, projects and vessels. We are looking for:

\- Python developer / data engineer with affinity with civil and or mechanical
engineering

\- Back end (web) developer for various applications based on
Python/Pyramid/SQLAlchemy/PostgreSQL/PostGIS

\- (Freelance) Front end web developer to work on Vue/Vuex/Quasar offline-
first web app

\- Freelance ui/ux designer for intermittent assignments

We host most of our stuff on Azure VM's and are migrating to Kubernetes. We do
CI, and want to do CD too. We make data available with QlickView and dedicated
in-house solutions.

You can contact me directly, contact details in profile. See also
[https://www.vanoord.com/careers/data-analytics-engineer-
soft...](https://www.vanoord.com/careers/data-analytics-engineer-software-
developer)

~~~
workshop_leads
Are the freelance projects open to remote work?

------
JessQuinn
Scrapinghub | [https://scrapinghub.com](https://scrapinghub.com) | 100% Remote
|Full-time | Multiple roles

Scrapinghub is now hiring Python Developers, Support Engineers, Erlang
Developer (Tech lead)

[https://scrapinghub.com/jobs](https://scrapinghub.com/jobs)

Quick summary of some of the open positions (Check out our website for a full
list):

\- Python Developer (scraping): you will be in charge of designing, developing
and testing Scrapy web crawlers.

\- Support Engineer: Provide world class support for our Scrapinghub customers
by investigating and resolving issues.

\- Lead Erlang Developer: Join and lead our Crawlera team. Crawlera is a smart
downloader designed specifically for web crawling and scraping. It allows
crawler developers to crawl quickly and reliably by managing thousands of
proxies internally.

About Scrapinghub: We're a fully distributed team with more than 140 Shubbers
working from over 30 countries, who are passionate about scraping, web
crawling and data science.

You'll have the chance to work on projects that harvest and transfer datasets
of thousands of millions of records, as well as build some of the systems that
will deliver data to current Fortune 500 companies and the startups that are
building great products on top of our stack.

We have a very engineering-driven culture (two engineer-founders) and a great
place to work if you're self-directed, curious, and interested in working in
open source environments. More on Open Source at Scrapinghub:
[http://scrapinghub.com/opensource/](http://scrapinghub.com/opensource/).

Scrapinghub continues to grow significantly this year and we're looking for
great additions to our team. Positions are fulltime (40hours per week) and
fully remote.

Interview process: 2 interviews and a technical trial project.

You can apply here:
[https://scrapinghub.com/jobs](https://scrapinghub.com/jobs)

Got questions? Feel free to contact me at jessica@scrapinghub.com

------
dvdhsu
Retool | SF, ONSITE

Hi! We're Retool - a fast way to build internal tools. We recently launched on
HN
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17725966](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17725966)).
We're profitable, growing quickly, and have raised money from great technical
founders, including Paul Graham, John + Patrick Collison, Nat Friedman, Greg
Brockman, etc.

The market for custom enterprise apps is huge. And we think that we have a
promising shot at capturing much of it: we have a product that works, that
customers love (go talk to any customer), and whose usage is growing rapidly.

We've significantly de-risked the business (good signals of early pmf,
completed 10+ unaffiliated sales via cold email, are profitable, etc.). But
there's plenty of uncertainty left as well. For example: how do we convert
early pmf into actual pmf? How do we scale sales? Should we be doing sales or
marketing? Should we be selling to technical or non-technical people?

We're looking engineers (full-stack) and AEs (you should have experience
selling SaaS software). You’ll be talking to customers multiple times a day,
no matter what the role. Since we’re still early, you’re also welcome to learn
about other aspects of the business, like marketing, sales, or whatever else.

If you're interested, please email jobs@tryretool.com. Thanks!

~~~
crazyeights777
Hey! I am not looking for my next job atm, but I wanted to quickly say how
awesome retool looks. At my last engineering job (at a startup) we struggled
with keeping up with our company's internal tool needs. I think you are
tackling a real important problem for fast paced companies

Looking forward to seeing your progress!

------
luchak
Facet | San Francisco, CA | Software Engineers | Full-time | Onsite

Facet is harnessing machine intelligence to make photo editing quick,
collaborative, and scalable. We understand that pictures are more than just
pixels, so we're building a platform that lets creative professionals edit
whole collections of photographs in terms of the people, objects, and colors
they contain.

To build this platform, we need engineers (like you?) who can think deeply
about complex systems and empathize with artists, and are also curious,
respectful, and creative. We use Typescript, React, WebGL, GraphQL, Postgres,
Node, Python, Tensorflow, and Terraform, but it's not a big deal if you
haven't.

We're seed funded -- backed by great VCs, former Dropbox execs, and AI
researchers from Google Brain and Salesforce -- and building out our founding
engineering team in SF.

If you'd like to talk, I'm the CTO and you can drop me an email at
matt@facet.ai.

------
catercowchris
CaterCow | [https://www.catercow.com](https://www.catercow.com) | Brooklyn /
NYC / New York, NY | ONSITE | $110k - $160k+, 0.3% - 2.0% equity, health care,
401k, bonuses, revenue share, etc.

I'm Chris, the cofounder and CEO of CaterCow. Previously I was the second
employee (engineer) at Airbnb and left to build CaterCow. Come get in on the
ground floor of our engineering team as we execute our plan to win the entire
group food ordering market. If you're a great full stack engineer with
wonderful business & design sense, I'd love to chat. Email me at
chris@catercow.com with "HN Who's Hiring September 2018" in the subject.

Things that make us different: Profitable, infinite runway, 85%+ owned by
founders and employees, no VC (we raised less than $200k 5 years ago, but have
grown profitably since then), amazing 8 person full time non-technical team
(Sales, Ops, Customer & Caterer acquisition, photographers), best in industry
unit economics, very strong 5 year history of increasing revenue and profit
growth, flexible and experimental view about travel & work.

Looking to hire 2 people immediately who think hard work and excellent
software are the most powerful tools to dominate markets.

The last time we posted in this thread we ended up hiring @tgriesser
([https://github.com/tgriesser](https://github.com/tgriesser)) as Engineer #1
so you’ll be working directly with the two of us. We’re interested in building
a team with a wide variety of skills and viewpoints and are open to all sorts
of expertise. Right now we would favor engineers with particularly modern
front end / design / UX sensibilities, a strong history of growth hacking, or
experience leading multiple successful product features.

===

Please email me if you're interested in the above :) chris@catercow.com with
subject "HN Who's Hiring September 2018"

~~~
abmateen
Remote possible with GMT -2 - +5 timezone ?

------
henrikberggren
Steady Health | Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Managing your diabetes well can be the difference between a long, healthy life
and heart attack, cardiovascular disease, amputations, and blindness. Today,
diabetes care is based on guidelines that are the same for everyone,
regardless of motivation, lifestyle and other individual factors.

Steady Health ([https://steady.health](https://steady.health)) is changing
diabetes care by leveraging a new technology and dataset, continuous glucose
monitors. These sensors let patients track their levels throughout the day
without pricking their fingers with complex equipment. We’re building an
entirely new clinic experience that use data analysis to help patients
understand how diet, physical activity, and medication is impacting their
blood sugar levels.

I’m an experienced founder who previously sold a company to Dropbox. My co-
founder is an MD who specializes in internal medicine. I’ve also been diabetic
for 18 years so between us we know both the patient, and care side, really
well.

We're looking for passionate people with a low ego and a drive to learn. Our
first clinic will be in San Francisco and we are currently building out our
founding engineering and care teams. The company is backed by top funds and
angels including former Dropbox CTO and Head of Data Science at Airbnb.

Come and change an important piece of health care with us, email me at
henrik@steady.health and read my story [https://medium.com/south-park-
commons/the-wearable-that-chan...](https://medium.com/south-park-commons/the-
wearable-that-changed-my-life-1a5b9bdbab22)

------
vsr_pg
Karuna Health | San Francisco, CA USA | Full-time | Onsite

Without guidance, patients often feel anonymous, isolated, and helpless.

Around the country, teams of health guides, often called “care managers,” work
directly with patients to guide them through the healthcare system. The impact
these teams have is inspiring, but is expensive and difficult to scale.

At Karuna, we build software that automates common care care coordination
tasks so that care management teams can get back to what they do best: being
there for patients when they need help the most. We're led by repeat founders,
advised by three of the most prominent healthcare leaders in the U.S., and
backed by some of the best seed funds on earth (First Round, BoxGroup, etc.).
Since day one, helping patients has been part of our DNA. One of our patients
told us: "I wish you were available to me when I first started this journey,
and I believe that this could be a game changer for battling [my] disease."

We're hiring for Full Stack and Back-end Engineer roles. Some details for both
roles:

\- Responsibility for bringing Karuna's vision to life. Your input is crucial
to everything we build.

\- Write code with a deeply technical eng team (co-founder / CTO and two
product-focused full-stack engineers).

\- Rapidly prototype new features, measure impact, and collaborate with
experienced product lead to update our roadmap.

\- Take us from demo to production level code as soon as we're experiencing
traction.

If you're interested, feel free to PM me or go to
[https://angel.co/karunahealth/jobs/](https://angel.co/karunahealth/jobs/)

~~~
jessigrayson
Awesome product - I just applied for the PM role listed because I think this
could be a game-changer in the industry! If that role is unavailable since you
did not mention it in your post above, I would still like to learn more about
Karuna Health regardless. Thanks!

------
jhalt
Elastic | Anywhere | Remote

Elastic is hiring remote engineers [1] for multiple teams including
Elasticsearch, Cloud, Kibana, Beats, APM, ML, Swiftype, InfoSec and DevRel. We
work on teams that are globally distributed, and our customers are everywhere
as well, by industry and location. Our company is growing fast, but we're
still maintaining an amazing culture [2] with great employees that are a joy
to work alongside.

Check us out:

1:
[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers)

2: [https://www.elastic.co/about/our-source-
code](https://www.elastic.co/about/our-source-code)

------
msolo
Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard | Cambridge, MA | Software Engineer |
ONSITE, VISA

We are a small team of software engineers, computational biologists,
clinicians, and geneticists building cutting-edge tools and methods for
interpreting the largest public dataset of human genetic variation ever
assembled (currently ~200,000 individual human genomes/exomes and approaching
1 million over the next few years). We aim to determine how genetic variation
alters our proteins, biochemical pathways, cells, tissues, physiology, and
traits/susceptibility to disease.

This position involves working with a team of genome analysts to develop
software for solving real genetic disease cases. We are looking for friendly
people with demonstrated experience in web tech, an eye for design, and
genuine interest in learning new things. You should be excited to solve
engineering challenges associated with loading, searching, deploying, and
visualizing huge genomic datasets stored in the cloud. Technologies we use:
React, Redux, Python, Docker, Elasticsearch, Kubernetes, Google Container
Engine.

In this role, you will receive domain-specific training at a world-class
research institute. We are supportive of candidates interested in
transitioning to graduate school. Your work will be 100% open source and
highly visible in the genomics community. You will shape the way scientists
interpret human genetic variation. Your work will directly help thousands of
kids/families find the root causes of rare genetic disease.

Email: msolomon@broadinstitute.org (conversations will be kept confidential).

~~~
shivekkhurana
Do you have a process that updates applicants on the status of the
application?

I read your post on hn hiring 2 months ago and sent you an email. Haven't
heard back since.

~~~
nhgiang
Second this. Such a rude gesture from a respectable establishment.

------
yavi
Alpha | New York City/NYC SoHo | Senior Fullstack Engineer, Machine Learning /
NLP Engineer, Director of Product Management | ONSITE, FULL-TIME | $100 -
$180k | [https://alphahq.com](https://alphahq.com)

We believe the path towards building better products involves more and faster
experimentation. Alpha is an insights platform that enables teams to make
data-driven decisions about products, users, and new markets. Users of our
insights platform ask plain English questions and get back supporting data in
hours or days, not weeks or months.

On the engineering front we're currently looking for both full-stack web
engineers and ML/NLP specialists. Have a strong track record in product
management? Come join the company revolutionizing product management as our
Director of Product Management.

Our stack: - Ruby - Node - MongoDB - PostgreSQL - Redis - Vue.js - AWS -
Heroku

For more info check out the official posting (be sure to mention HN!):

Machine Learning / NLP Engineer:
[https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/779039](https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/779039)

Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/760511](https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/760511)

Director of Product Management:
[https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/733217](https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/733217)

------
fulcrumpro
Atlas | Full Stack Developer | MSP, NYC, SF, DC, PHX, DEN | $80-150k +
benefits and equity | Full-time, REMOTE-US or ONSITE |
[http://atlas-x.com/careers](http://atlas-x.com/careers)

 _Excuse the green name, we created a new account in lieu of using our
personal accounts_

People have come to expect intuitive, fast, and beautiful software in their
personal lives yet deal with old, slow, and clunky software in their business
lives. We are changing that.

We need talented full stack developers who have empathy for users and love
making thoughtful and simple solutions to complex problems; developers who
want to see their software used daily and witness a visible improvement in the
daily lives of employees, families, and businesses. We need developers to help
us transition and build our experiences and codebase into scalable products.

Our favorite tools include Node, C#, Angular, Kendo, and React. If you have at
least 2 years of professional experience building all parts of modern webapps,
value autonomy over routine, and are interested in helping us develop the next
generation of software for small and medium sized businesses, we’d love to
hear from you.

400% 3 year growth. Profitable. Cash Positive. Currently Eight Developers.
Last two hires From HN!

5% Matching 401(k) after 90 days through Vanguard. Immediate vesting. Health,
dental, and vision benefits. Unlimited vacation (mandatory minimums). Remote
and flexible work.

Process: culture screen - tech screen - tech interview - offer.

To get in touch: careers@atlas-x.com

~~~
abmateen
is REMOTE ( non-US ) possible with someone with awesome matching skills.

------
achillean
Shodan | Austin | Full-stack | Full-time, Remote

I'm looking for engineers that love data mining, working across many different
technologies and being in charge of a project from prototype to production.
We're a small team so everybody does a little bit of everything but most of
the work is web development. The current tech stack is Python, Javascript and
C++ for a few high-performance components. The ideal candidate will enjoy
doing the occasional network programming, learning new protocols and building
infrastructure to crawl the Internet. Experience in those areas isn't
necessary but they hopefully don't scare you either as they're a big part of
what we do at Shodan.

What is Shodan?

Shodan is the world's first search engine for the Internet of Things and
premier provider of Internet intelligence. The Shodan platform allows
organizations to monitor their network, assess 3rd-party cyber risk, gather
market intelligence and understand the global Internet landscape in real-time.
Our data feeds are consumed by 70 of the Fortune 100 companies, thousands of
universities and millions of users around the world.

We're a small business that is growing tremendously and if you'd like to join
to help us solve fun problems then please email:

careers@shodan.io

------
rickyyean
DIRT protocol | Mountain View, CA | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://dirtprotocol.com](https://dirtprotocol.com)

DIRT is a protocol for decentralized information curation. Communities can
crowd curate trusted data. DIRT defines a set of rules for writing and
moderating data that uses token staking to incentivize honesty. We raised
funding from Greylock, General Catalyst, Lightspeed, SV Angel, etc, and are
hiring.

FULL STACK ENGINEERS

\---------------------------

1\. Our stack includes Solidity (protocol deployed as smart contracts on
Ethereum), Typescript (developer libraries that interact with smart
contracts), NodeJS + React (web apps for users).

2\. Architect high level protocol designs. Build, test, and optimize protocol
features.

3\. Develop APIs to be consumed by web, mobile, and command line clients. Work
with a high degree of autonomy on a small engineering team.

4\. We are the first customer for the protocol. Work with data pipelines and
front end development to build the first application that uses DIRT.

\--------------------------------------------------------------

If you're looking to learn about startups to start your own or want to work in
the cryptocurrency space, we have some things you can't find anywhere else.

\- You'll learn lots about startups from us. We're currently a team of five
that has 3 YC alumni.

\- You'll get autonomy to make decisions AND mistakes. We're a team that
biases towards shipping code and learning.

\- You'll find a team that trusts each other. We step up for each other to
create space for the team to do their job.

\- You'll learn how to express your thoughts. We actively work on clear and
succinct communication of ideas

\- You'll learn to build decentralized apps and be a early thought leader in
the space.

Join us to build the data layer for the blockchain. Contact
careers@dirtprotocol.com or apply at: [https://angel.co/dirt-
protocol/jobs](https://angel.co/dirt-protocol/jobs)

------
tombb
99designs | Full stack engineers and Engineering team lead | Oakland, CA or
Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[https://99designs.com/](https://99designs.com/)

99designs is the world’s global creative platform that makes it easier for
customers and designers to work together and create designs they love. Our
mission is to champion creativity to create opportunities for people around
the world.

We have lots of exciting engineering challenges that we need help with, from
search and matching algorithms to fraud prevention, internationalisation and
image processing. Our stack includes Ruby On Rails, Golang, GraphQL,
TypeScript, React, AWS.

If you're looking for a friendly and diverse team that will give you space to
grow and progress your skills, come join us, we have the following positions
available:

Junior Full Stack Developer x2 (Melbourne, Australia) (INTERNS welcome)
[https://www.seek.com.au/job/36937862](https://www.seek.com.au/job/36937862)

Full Stack Developer (Melbourne, Australia)
[https://www.seek.com.au/job/36982345](https://www.seek.com.au/job/36982345)

Tech lead (Oakland, CA, US)
[https://hire.jobscore.com/careers/99designs/jobs/engineering...](https://hire.jobscore.com/careers/99designs/jobs/engineering-
tech-lead-ruby-search-matching-bMnRxCNpqr6kZheMg-44q7)

If you're interested, apply using above links, or email me at
tom.broerse@99designs.com.

~~~
wyclif
_You must have the right to live and work in this location to apply for this
job._

What do you do for candidates outside of Australia regarding work visas?

------
clmcleod
St. Jude Children's Research Hospital | Multiple Positions (see below) |
Memphis, TN | ONSITE or REMOTE |
[https://www.stjude.cloud/](https://www.stjude.cloud/)

The St. Jude Cloud project is hiring multiple different positions and
technical backgrounds (see below). We work on the forefront of computational
genomics by applying advanced computational techniques to analyzing genomics
data then sharing that data with the world. Please see the individual
positions below. If you have questions, you can reach out to me with questions
at clay.mcLeod AT stjude DOT org.

1\. Associate Software Engineer: [https://careers-
stjude.icims.com/jobs/3286/assoc-software-en...](https://careers-
stjude.icims.com/jobs/3286/assoc-software-engineer/job)

2\. Senior Software Engineer: [https://careers-stjude.icims.com/jobs/3284/sr-
software-engin...](https://careers-stjude.icims.com/jobs/3284/sr-software-
engineer/job)

3\. Bioinformatics Portal Engineer: [https://careers-
stjude.icims.com/jobs/3517/bioinformatics-po...](https://careers-
stjude.icims.com/jobs/3517/bioinformatics-portal-engineer/job)

~~~
tomh
Thanks very much for posting this, it looks great.

Err, should your website be generating this error on my resume though? It
overparsed my position titles, and now I can't seem to delete any positions
due to an uncaught DOMException.

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/azk8t9wjsk20nbv/your-show-less-
but...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/azk8t9wjsk20nbv/your-show-less-button-needs-
some-work.jpg?dl=0)

~~~
clmcleod
Wow... that is really strange. If you're wanting to apply but can't, you can
just email me your resume and explain this is happening in your email.
Apologies about that.

------
mrud
Rapid7 | DevOps | Cambridge, MA & Austin, TX & El Segundo, CA (LA Area) |
ONSITE | Full-time

Rapid7 is probably known best as the company behind Metasploit. Besides
Metasploit, Rapid7 focuses on providing user focused security solutions.

Our Cambridge office focuses on Incident detection and response using
behavioural analysis to identify attacks and only alert on those as well as
Komand our security orchestration and automation platform (think ifttt but for
security).

All of our products are in AWS and we are just rolling out our first product
in K8S. Our Tech stack is mostly Java & Go with some Erlang and Ruby. We use
what makes sense, from kong with custom plugins, to Cassandra and terraform.
This is a great opportunity to shape and have significant impact on products
and how our infrastructure will look like in the future.

We are currently looking for:

• Lead & Senior Site Reliability Engineer in Cambridge, MA

• (Senior) Site Reliability Engineer in Austin, TX

• Senior Site Reliability Engineer in El Segundo, CA (LA Area)

For a list of all jobs have a look at
[https://www.rapid7.com/careers/jobs/](https://www.rapid7.com/careers/jobs/)
or reach out to ulrich_dangel@rapid7.com

------
mcgwiz
Reasi | Senior Software Engineer | Los Angeles, CA | Remote - US | Full-time |
[https://reasi.com](https://reasi.com)

Looking for a challenge? We're passionate about modernizing the real estate
industry because buyers and sellers deserve better than the nerve-wracking,
fraud-prone, disjointed and expensive manual processes they currently endure.
This is a huge market but it has high institutional and cultural barriers -
our success is driven entirely by our expertise, creativity, agility, and
action.

Stack: AWS, Docker, Ethereum/Solidity, PostgreSQL, Node.js/Koa, React, Jest,
Bootstrap/Sass, <tech you recommend>.

Senior Software Engineer:

\- full-stack web/mobile developer who specializes in any of the following:
blockchain, DevOps / site reliability, graphic design, data science;

\- has a number of challenging projects under their belt, providing the drive
and experience to identify and deliver our most impactful business needs; and

\- is an effective interpersonal communicator and mentor with acute attention
to detail and strong opinions about software architecture and teamwork.

Please reach out for more information: mike+hn@reasi.com.

------
hpvic03
AdQuick | Senior Software Engineer, Full-time | Venice, CA | Onsite or Remote
| [https://www.adquick.com](https://www.adquick.com)

AdQuick is Kayak for Outdoor Advertising. Our mission is to make outdoor ads
easy to both buy and measure (think billboards, posters, transit ads, etc.).

We are a 2 year old startup with 17 people total and an engineering team of 7.
The founding team consists of startup veterans who were early at Instacart. We
are funded by Garry Tan & Alexis Ohanian's VC firm, Initialized.

We are doing some really interesting work with ingesting data from many
different sources (Google AdWords/Analytics, Facebook Ads, Yelp, Foursquare,
Demographics, etc.) and then visualizing it on maps. We use that data to help
our customers plan and execute campaigns. Then after campaigns, we use some of
that data plus other sources to help our customers measure the effectiveness
of their campaigns.

We're looking for:

\- Experience in Ruby, Rails, React, Webpack, Postgres or similar technologies

\- 3+ years experience in working on production systems

\- Strong sense of ownership and product sense

Shoot us an email at jobs@adquick.com if this sounds interesting to you!

------
rsyring
Level 12 | Full Stack Web Developer - Python, React, SQL | Louisville, KY |
REMOTE, SALARY:$100K-125K,
[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

We have a openings for mid and senior level positions. Please see our website
for a very detailed job description written by a developer for developers. No
plain, repetitive, HR riddled job description here, we want you to know what
you are really getting into:

[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

\- If you apply as instructed, we will give you a yay or nay response. No
black holes here!

\- We have a commitment to transparency and offer a “no surprises experience”
throughout the interview and hiring process.

\- We practice and preach sound development practices. You are likely to learn
and grow as a developer while working here.

\- You will have the option of working from home or our office, whatever suits
you best. Let’s make the most of our time and minimize commuting when not
necessary.

\- We emphasize work/life balance and adopt policies that make sure our people
don’t get burnt out. For instance, our PTO/Vacation policies are designed so
that you actually use them.

\- A commitment to Agile Principles while not being enslaved to any particular
methodology.

\- You are committed to automated testing of all the software you write (our
apps typically have 92%+ test coverage).

\- You recognize that there is a lot of idealism in the software development
community and are not disenchanted with the the day-to-day realities of
programming.

------
jfarlow
Serotiny | Bay Area, CA | Lead Back-End Engineer (First Hire, full-time)

We're a recently funded synthetic biology company that has built the
beginnings a biologically-aware API for designing novel genetic machines.

At Serotiny we invent proteins to cure cancers and genetic diseases. We help
design proteins involved in CAR-T therapies, CRISPR systems and other multi-
domain protein therapeutics. See
[https://serotiny.bio/notes/proteins/](https://serotiny.bio/notes/proteins/)

We're looking for a first hire who wants to help architect our digital
infrastructure, up to and including developing novel synthetic biology data
structures and algorithms for working with them.

Our API is currently written in Go - the front-end is written with Ember.
Ideally you have shipped code, want to build a company's digital
infrastructure, and want to learn some biochemistry (prior knowledge not
required).

[https://serotiny.bio/careers/](https://serotiny.bio/careers/)

~~~
FourSigma
This is some cool stuff. Contact information? Would love to keep in touch.

~~~
jfarlow
My email address is my first name at serotiny.bio

-Justin

------
kraken-ugo
Kraken Bitcoin Exchange | Rust developers, other vacancies | Full Time |
Remote | [https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken) /
www.kraken.com

Kraken was founded in 2011, being a pioneer exchange in the cryptomarket. The
company grew 5-fold in 2018 and is in rapid expansion of it's development
teams.

At Kraken we have a remote global team, allowing our employees to have more
freedom in choosing how to organize their routine and balance work and
personal life.

We're looking for professionals with all sorts of skillsets: backend (rust,
go, etc.) frontend (php/js/react/redux), crypto/payment (node.js, bitcoind,
litecoind, etc.), devops (php/python/c++/go, infiniband, hpfs), mobile dev
(react native), between others.

Feel free to send me an email at ugo@kraken.com if you wish to talk about one
of the vacancies or apply directly via our Lever website -
[https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken)

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | India- Pune, Bangalore, Hyderabad, Chennai

We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and
technology as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of open
source projects. Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company. We look
for zealous Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object
Oriented and Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of working
here

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, AWS/GCP/Azure, Python,
Node.js, React, Angular.

Requirement: 5+ years of programming experience.

Interview process: Phone interview, Take-home coding assignment, Pair
programming interview, Technical Interview(s), Logic and aptitude tests,
Cultural Interview.

More about ThoughtWorks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)

[https://www.thoughtworks.com](https://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: siddhark[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

~~~
manasvi_gupta
Just a note of caution - My personal experience with TW is not good. I never
heard back from their HR (Bangalore) after sending resume, despite multiple
reminders (I am fine to get back a rejection).

My friend (ex-microsoft) had similar experience with them - HR went radio
silent mid-way through his interview process (again TW Bangalore office).

~~~
sidcool
Can you please share the names of people you mentioned to the email address
above? I would be glad to have a look. Sorry for any inconveniences this may
have caused.

------
tylertiledb
TileDB, Inc. | Senior Software Engineer | Cambridge, MA or REMOTE (US) |
tiledb.io

TileDB, Inc. leads the development of the open source TileDB array data
management software. The company closed a $1M seed in May 2017 led by Intel
Capital and Nexus Venture Partners
([http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20171019005449/en](http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20171019005449/en)),
and is in the process of raising a new round of funding.

TileDB has been featured on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15547749](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15547749).
TileDB GitHub organization: [https://github.com/TileDB-
Inc](https://github.com/TileDB-Inc)

Array data volumes are increasing in genomics, earth science, imaging, and
other sensing applications, and TileDB is meeting the challenge head-on. We
have three open engineering positions:

\- Full Stack Web Developer: In-depth experience with React or Vue.js for
frontend work, databases, Kubernetes, Cap'n Proto / Protobuf

\- Spark Software Engineer: Deep experience with Spark, Scala, and Java,
native JVM extensions / JNI, Maven packaging and the SBT build system

\- Bioinformatics Software Engineer: Experience with C++ and R or Python,
FastQ, VCF, BAM formats, bcftools, htslib, GATK, Hail

Our headquarters are located in Cambridge, MA. To cope efficiently with the
different time zones and hiring processes, priority will be given to
candidates that are located in the US, and are US citizens or permanent
residents.

Apply at [https://tiledb.workable.com](https://tiledb.workable.com), or
contact us at careers@tiledb.io.

------
tptacek
Latacora | Chicago, Remote (USA)

You could pick a startup to do security work for. Or you could join our team
and work for lots of startups, all at once. Latacora runs whole security teams
for startups. We're a weird kind of consultancy: we have only one kind of
client, and we work full-time with them for 6-18 months, doing everything
every startup security team does, from software security to cryptography
design to AWS and container lockdown.

Our team has been doing security work together since 2005. And for almost as
long, we've been hiring people who read these kinds of HN comments, in our own
weird way. We don't care about resumes or your previous work experience. We
don't care how much security work you've done before. All we care about is
whether you're interested in, engaged with, can lock in on our kinds of
technical problems: finding security gaps and flaws, fixing them, and building
software to mechanize the process.

More than you could want to know about our hiring process:
[https://latacora.com/careers](https://latacora.com/careers)

We're just starting to ramp up hiring and I'm a bit of a mess with it, but our
process is better than it ever was at Matasano. No phone screens. We'll prep
you for our hiring challenges, and give you a practice challenge to mess with.
We're good at this. If you're interested in doing security work, and you can
code, you can't waste my time.

jobs@latacora.com

~~~
nchhina
I am canadian in toronto, canada. Can I work remote? I can get TN visa

~~~
bonestamp2
You don't need a visa to work remotely for a US company if you're doing the
work while in Canada (I have a couple Canadians on my team).

Really, it just comes down to payroll, insurance and benefits... that's where
the complexity is. Taxes are easy, you pay income tax as usual in Canada under
the reciprocal tax treaty (taxes are the government's main concern around
working in another country).

In this case, that would get complicated since they want you to be in Chicago
sometimes. So, they'd need to figure out the payroll, insurance and benefits
and you'd have to get an E1 visa. An E1 "trader" visa lets you work onsite in
the US (but you can't live here). An E1 visa can be arranged for about $6000
CDN.

~~~
bonestamp2
Not sure why the downvotes. I've had a few different US Visas, a work
authorization card, a green card, and I have Canadians working on my team now.
I know how this all works and if you have any questions I'd be happy to help
you figure it out.

------
crenwick
Spyce ([https://spyce.com](https://spyce.com)) | Boston, MA | Software
Engineers | Full-time | Onsite

At Spyce, we believe we can leverage state of the art technology to make
delicious, healthy food more affordable.

This year we launched our first restaurant in the heart of downtown Boston
([https://youtu.be/rfMZfxgbuCw](https://youtu.be/rfMZfxgbuCw)). Now we are
ready to grow our team, our technology, and our locations.

Though our robot hardware and food get all the attention, software is a
critical part of our success and we need your help programming our PLCs, core
restaurant system (Python), web interfaces (Javascript and Elm), self-order
kiosks, inventory system (Python and Elixir), and mobile apps.

We're currently hiring for the following positions:

\- Robotic Applications Engineer

\- Frontend Applications Engineer

\- Backend Applications Engineer

I would love to hear from you at charles@spyce.com

------
pveierland
Sevendof | Trondheim, Norway | ONSITE |
[https://www.sevendof.com/](https://www.sevendof.com/)

At Sevendof we develop a scalable drone platform that enables businesses to
use drones as a service, eliminating the burden of ownership and operation.
The platform consists of a network of long-range drones stationed in the field
that can autonomously perform missions such as inspection, mapping, delivery,
and search and rescue.

We are scaling up our team, and are now recruiting the following:

\- Autonomous Systems Engineer

\- Simulation Engineer

\- Front-end Engineer (WebGL and visualization experience is a big plus)

Further information and application:
[http://angel.co/sevendof](http://angel.co/sevendof)

Please contact me at per.magnus@sevendof.com with any questions

------
gurubavan
Appcues | Senior Frontend Engineer | Boston, MA | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://www.appcues.com](https://www.appcues.com)

At Appcues, we’re helping teams create products their users love. We think
leaving a great first impression is a large part of that, so we've created a
platform that lets product managers create onboarding experiences for their
products—without needing to write any code.

Many front-end engineers spend a lot of time doing the same non-domain-
specific work at every company: building onboarding tours, modals, and
tooltips. Like AWS did with many non-domain-specific backend tasks, we're here
to take this burden away from the engineers and empower product managers to do
it themselves, freeing engineers to work on the hard technical problems they
really enjoy.

Major companies like Canva, Lyft, and IBM are already using us to create
amazing user experiences, and over 30M people have seen experiences built with
Appcues this year.

Appcues' web products are built with ES6, React, Redux, Styled Components, and
the rest of the modern frontend tech cast.

We're looking for a great frontend engineer to bring our product and user
interface to the next level. You will collaborate directly with our users and
our 14 incredibly talented engineers—veterans from companies like HubSpot,
PayPal, Bose and the MIT Media Lab—to ship product that solves real problems.

Hit me up, apply online, or check out our glassdoor for more information.

~~~
abdujava
Is there any junior/entry level position available for software engineer /
back-end work? I'm based in Boston.

------
cerisier
Zenly (part of Snapchat) | Mobile Developer (Android or iOS) | Paris, France |
Full-time | Onsite | Visa (Relocation package)

Zenly tries to change the way the people interact with a map by extracting as
much context from users location and building cool features around it !

We're still a small team (4 Android, 5 iOS) devs passionated by beautifully
crafted products.

Apart from classic mobile development, stuff we do include: * Hacking on the
UI Framework (Fake 3D, crazy animations and transitions) * Hacking a lot
around MapKit and Google Maps limitations (3D, gestures, clustering, shaders)
* Mobile video rendering + encoding (using OpenGL/Metal, gLTF, + custom
lightweight rendering engine)

Our mobile stack include: * Kotlin / Swift app frontend * Go on Mobile for app
backend (transport, data, more...) * RxSwift/RxJava between Go and app *
OpenGL/Metal

We love open source, we contribute to projects we use and open source some of
our own ([http://github.com/znly](http://github.com/znly)) We don't care about
your academic experience or resume, most of us are self-taught, we only care
about your skills and motivation. No phone screens, no whiteboard, we do send
assignments and schedule meetings with the team tho :)

We are looking for nice product oriented people who love shipping stuff to a
large audience while learning a lot at the same time :)

corentin@zen.ly

~~~
nnd
The animations in Zenly iOS app has always been a massive source of
inspiration for me, what a beautiful app.

------
maurapagano
Trialspark | Full stack engineers| Full Time | ONSITE (New York, NY)|

Before new medical treatments can be administered to the public, they must
demonstrate safety and efficacy in a clinical trial. These trials protect
consumers from ineffective and dangerous products, but the clinical trial
process also presents a tremendous bottleneck in delivering life-saving
treatments to patients.

A typical trial involves coordinating between numerous parties and data
formats to gather, store, analyse, and audit clinical data. Mistakes and
delays are common, and fewer than 10% of trials finish on time. At Trialspark,
we are reimagining the clinical trial process from first principles, and
building the technology platform for the trial of the future.

So far, we’ve worked with treatments for Ebola, Depression, and HIV. Our reach
is growing rapidly, and building a world class engineering team is core to
achieving our mission.

You will be responsible for products that make a difference for patients and
physicians across the country. You'll have a strong voice in our organization
and product direction. You'll work with a team that puts the patient first,
and the best solution ahead of the the existing one.

Some of the projects we’re working on:

\+ A state-of-the-art clinical data capture platform to power end-to-end
trials \+ Growth tools to support and guide our trial site expansion \+
Medical Protocol data ingestion and management tool to support a growing
number of trials \+ Mobile and web applications that provide a seamless
clinical trial experience for our patients

------
nishaad78
Lalamove | Hong Kong | Engineering Openings | up to $110K | Full-time | Onsite
| Visa (Relocation package)

Lalamove is a leading last-mile intra-city delivery platform in Asia
disrupting the traditional logistics industry. We connect millions of
customers with van, motorcycle, lorry and truck drivers. We are a startup
based in the vibrant and beautiful city of Hong Kong. Rapid growth within just
5 years saw us operating in over 130 cities across Asia - China, Hong Kong,
Singapore, Taiwan, Thailand, Philippines, Vietnam, Indonesia and Malaysia and
our expansion plans don't stop there.

Stack: Golang, Node.js, PHP, React, Java, Kotlin, Swift, MySQL, MongoDB,
Redis, AWS, Kubernetes

Tech openings:

    
    
      - Engineering Lead - Platform
    
      - Lead Quality Engineer (QA Governance)
    
      - Lead Software Security Engineer (Security Governance)
    
      - Senior Software Engineer, Tooling
    
      - Senior Production Engineer
    
      - Senior Software Engineer, Test
    
      - Senior Software Engineer - iOS / Android / Backend / Frontend / Full-stack
    

For more information, check out our careers page here:
[https://bit.ly/lalamovecareers-hn](https://bit.ly/lalamovecareers-hn)

Apply to our openings with “Hacker News” in the subject - recruitment (at)
lalamove (dot) com

~~~
pra123
You guys have posted the opening for Android on StackOverflow also around 3-4
weeks back. I applied from there and haven't heard from you guys. I assume
that my profile is not shortlisted and that's perfectly fine with me but a
short email stating the reason won't hurt anyone.

~~~
cha123
Thanks for your response! We will conduct some investigation our end. Please
feel free to email us directly at recruitment (at) lalamove (dot) com.

------
philfreo
Close.io | REMOTE

WANTED: DevOps Engineering Team Lead

For someone special who wants to do both hands-on technical infrastructure-
focused work AND lead/manage a small remote team (2-3 people) of really
talented people doing the same.

WHO ARE WE:

At Close.io we’re building the sales communication platform of the future.
We’ve built a next-generation CRM that eliminates manual data entry and helps
sales teams close more deals. We are hiring product-focused engineers to help
us unify the world's sales calls and emails into one beautiful workflow.

Our backend tech stack currently includes Python (Flask, Gunicorn, TaskTiger),
Elasticsearch, MongoDB, Postgres, and Redis running in Docker/Kubernetes on
AWS. Our backend primarily serves a well-documented public API that our front-
end JavaScript app consumes.

We open source – using dozens of open source projects with contributions to
many of them, and released some of our own:
[https://github.com/closeio](https://github.com/closeio)

[https://close.io](https://close.io)

Learn more or apply:

[https://jobs.lever.co/close.io/26369307-318c-4fee-893d-a1d3d...](https://jobs.lever.co/close.io/26369307-318c-4fee-893d-a1d3d0e4ae1c?lever-
source=HNHiringSept18)

~~~
sre-devops
What is the salary range for this position? Thanks.

~~~
philfreo
We recognize we are looking for someone very senior here in terms of
devops/tech experience + having leadership experience... we're willing to be
very competitive in salary/comp to accomplish this. Feel free to reach out at
phil@close.io if you want to chat more before formally applying.

------
daGrevis
OrangeLV | Full-stack web developer | Riga, Latvia | Full-time onsite |
[https://www.orangelv.com/](https://www.orangelv.com/)

# Our focus

\- Our own products and long-term partnerships with clients

\- Custom-made logic that meets complex business requirements

\- Intuitive and visually pleasing UIs

\- Interactive and dynamic visualizations using 3D, vector graphics and photos

\- AR/VR experiences

# Our stack and workflow

\- TypeScript in strict mode, with Webpack

\- Frequent use of functional style, immutability, async/await, Lodash

\- React frontend (Redux, Reselect, modular transpiled CSS)

\- Node.js backend (Koa)

\- PostgreSQL

\- Modern infrastructure (CI/CD, Docker, Kubernetes, Terraform, Google Cloud
Platform)

\- Always up-to-date tools and depencencies

\- Automation where we can

\- Auto-enforced code style and formatting

\- Git with pull requests and peer reviews

\- All projects have a dedicated owner

\- Some project-specific tech

Contact us at careers@orangelv.com

------
pjg
Checkbook.io | Blockchain enabled Digital Checks | Sunnyvale/ San Francisco CA
| ONSITE | Full-time | Engineering | $100K+ and equity We are a fintech
startup and solving the problem of paper Checks. Contrary to popular opinion
paper Checks are not going away, in fact according the 2016 report by the
Federal Reserve 17.2 Billion paper Checks were sent in the US alone,
transferring a sum of money 4.5X times VISA/MC combined!

We’ve built a way to send images of Checks instantly in email and the
recipient can Deposit them online by verifying their bank account instantly.
Furthermore building and enabling a Blockchain for settlement enables instant
verification and disbursement. Basically we are doing to paper Checks what
Stripe and Square of have done to the Credit Card space in Online and Mobile
payments.

We’re Seed stage and very soon Series A, seeing exponential growth, have a
small but great team and super investors (Tim Draper, Naval Ravikant/Kevin
Laws of Angelist thru one of their angelist funds, our customers and many more
) i.e. this would be a good time to join

Looking for both a back-end as well as a front-end engineer. Need to have a
strong background in being able to write scalable software, preferably multi-
paradigm, disciplined. - I’m the Founder of the company - this is a “co-
founder” level opportunity - you’ll be working with me and other core people
in the team. Work hard - play hard.

Our tech stack is Python, Angular, Postgres.

We move fast - if you’ve done a hackathon - we’ll probably want to do one with
you and it’ll be clear if we are a mutual fit

Email admin@checkbook.io or pj [at] checkbook.io

~~~
DailyHN
I thought of [https://AngularJobs.com](https://AngularJobs.com) for that
Angular position.

------
chiefspringy
Springshare | Intermediate/Senior Software Engineer | Remote / NY / FL | Full
Time

We're an established (since 2007), international (customers in 80 countries)
SaaS provider to libraries (academic/public/special) and education
(colleges/k-12 schools) - [https://springshare.com](https://springshare.com).
Our market is niche so we’ll never go public i.e. we don't promise equity
worth paper millions. Instead, we provide a supportive small team environment
where your work will have a measurable impact, competitive salary & benefits,
and that great feeling that your work matters because it is improving the
worlds’ libraries and schools.

5+ years professional experience with PHP or Angular, or both, is required.
Experience in OOP/MVC concepts is a must, too.

You must be highly productive working remotely as we're a remote team. We’d
prefer if you live in one of these states - NY, CA, FL, PA, MA, or KY. If
you’re international, the working hours must overlap significantly with US
working hours. Send resume to jobs@springshare.com or contact me personally
(I’m the founder/owner) at slaven@

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
Your company name is somewhat similar to "Springer", which also operates in
that space. Is your company related to Springer in some way?

~~~
chiefspringy
Nope, we have no relationship to Springer whatsoever (though we do get this
question once or twice a year) - Springer is one of the largest academic
publishers in our space, you're correct. But, other than the first 6 letters
in a name, we have nothing else in common with them :)

------
baspland
Signal | SF or Remote (US only) | Full-Time: Full benefits |
[https://signal.org](https://signal.org)

Signal is making private communication simple. As an Open Source project
supported by grants and donations, Signal can put users first. There are no
ads, no affiliate marketers, no creepy tracking. Just open technology for a
fast, simple, and secure messaging experience. We design open protocols,
develop Open Source software, and give it away for free.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/signal](https://www.keyvalues.com/signal)

Here are our open roles:

\- Server Developer:
[https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues](https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Android Developer:
[https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues](https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Desktop Developer (Web Developer):
[https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues](https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues)

\- iOS Developer:
[https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues](https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: iOS team: Swift & Objective-C. Android team: Java. Desktop team:
Electron, web stack (js, css, etc.). Server team: Java, AWS, devops.

Workwithus@signal.org

~~~
bvi1994
Hey Signal!

I sent an email last month for the Desktop Developer (Web Developer) role. I
assume that my profile is not shortlisted and that's perfectly fine with me
but a short email stating the reason won't hurt anyone.

------
mdisc
SchooLinks | Austin, TX | Remote full time and remote contractors, React and
React Native

SchooLinks is hiring for React UI engineers and React Native Engineers:

[https://angel.co/schoolinks/jobs/301585-ui-engineer-
reactjs](https://angel.co/schoolinks/jobs/301585-ui-engineer-reactjs)
[https://angel.co/schoolinks/jobs/361296-react-native-
mobile-...](https://angel.co/schoolinks/jobs/361296-react-native-mobile-
developer)

The hiring process includes a 5 minute recorded video screen about some JS and
React/RN basics. Then a brief 30-45 min live coding challenge, code
discussion, and some situational questions.

A bit about us: SchooLinks is a college and career readiness platform with
curriculum that engages students throughout the process of self discovery,
career education and college planning and application. The student-centric
experience is able to create a wealth of behavioral data, and its machine
learning algorithms leverage those data to personalize college recommendations
and content to further drive student engagement. SchooLinks then serves
actionable insights to counselors that help them act in real time to become
more effective. On a district level, the sophisticated data models power a
full suite of accountability tools to allow administrators to monitor and
achieve desired college and career readiness outcomes.

Our engineering team is INSANELY productive. We're shipping new modules almost
every week and we offer an environment where you'll be challenged and able to
shape the product. The company is quickly growing and looking for candidates
who will be able to eventually contribute in leadership positions.

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; now also Downtown LA, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US
location tickles your fancy, you get to help setting up a brand new office
too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python, Erlang (being
replaced with C++) and Javascript for React, relying heavily on asynchronous
programming techniques. We use REST where we can. Life at Smarkets circles
around people, version control, configuration management and automation. We
can - and do - deploy to production several times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent in the following roles:

    
    
      * [Senior] Front-end Engineer - React; London & LA
      * Data Engineer; London
      * Senior Backend Engineer; London
      * Low-Latency C++ Engineer; London
      * Generalist Software Engineer; London & LA
      * Senior Security Engineer; London
      * [Senior] Mobile Developer; LA
    

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers](https://smarkets.com/careers) .

~~~
egfx
Where do you submit? None of the links on the site work and there is no
contact info!

~~~
sfsylvester
I suppose this is why they need a Front-End Developer. To ensure the links
work... /s

------
jbergknoff
Rival | Multiple roles | Los Angeles | Remote | Full-time |
[https://rival.co](https://rival.co) ([https://rival.co/](https://rival.co/))

Rival is building the operating system for the world's biggest venues.
Ticketing is just one aspect of our platform, and by managing the inventory
and truly digitizing the ticket by linking access to biometrics, we will be
able to drive commerce, intelligence about fans, and enhanced security.

We have extraordinary engineers, PMs, and designers from the best technology
companies in the world, who are working together to solve the many challenges
of bringing millions of fans together for the music and sports events that
they love. With investment from Andreessen, Upfront, sports teams from every
major league in the US, and the leaders of Instagram, Twitter, Slack, and
Stripe, we have the financial runway to build this platform the right way,
from the ground up. We have revenue on the horizon and our first clients will
be going live next year.

Our stack is mostly Python 3 and ES6+/TypeScript/React Native backed by AWS
Lambda, Fargate, Kinesis, SQS, Aurora, and Dynamo. We're heavy AWS users with
all infrastructure managed by Terraform. Local development and CI use Docker
extensively. We're interested in engineers with expertise in these or similar
technologies, or with background in distributed systems in general. We're
especially interested if you're also passionate about building things, enjoy
continuing to learn and grow, value open communication, and strong
collaboration.

This is the opportunity you have been waiting for - hard engineering problems
to solve; the conditions to move quickly and do your best work; to push
yourself while having impact; to work with other exceptional people; and the
chance to be a part of the early team that is building the technology platform
that will change an industry.

Read more and apply via [https://rival.co](https://rival.co), or fast-track
your application by completing the short CTF starting at
[https://hacker.rival.rocks](https://hacker.rival.rocks).

~~~
vacuus
Maybe I'm making some dumb mistake but I took a look at the challenge and I
noticed I was receiving the same token whenever I POST to /access_token (the
token I see is invalid according to the response I saw from step 2).

------
rwhitman
UpTrending | iOS, Android, Ruby, React Native, Angular Developers | USA |
Full-Time Contract | Remote

UpTrending is a technologist-centric digital agency, originally founded in
Silicon Valley to service the marketing and technology needs of venture-backed
B2B software startups. Our clients include SAAS products, big data, AI and
data security companies. We are experts in the marketing of B2B technology
businesses, with our core service offering of strategy, website design,
development and marketing integrations.

We have a longstanding software-focused non-profit client with need to build
up their team. Looking for experienced devs interested in a 1 year+ 40/hr week
contract with the possibility of renewal, for this client only to help augment
their existing in-house team that is dozens strong. This team is very
experienced and passionate about the community service mission that this
software supports and is excited to work with smart, versatile people.

Looking for:

* iOS Developer (Swift, Objective-C, React Native a plus)

* Android Developer (React Native a plus)

* Ruby Developer (web frontend and API)

* Angular / React / Full-Stack Web Developer

Team will be all-remote, but you MUST be on USA Eastern time or within an hour
time difference to be available for standup. USA and Canada OK.

Details here:
[https://uptrending.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk01cqw?source=HN](https://uptrending.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk01cqw?source=HN)

Or reach out to me at ron+hn@uptrending.com . Please if you email me, make
sure to put "HN" \+ who you are in your subject, with a description of who you
are and a resume & profile.

~~~
nchhina
How about Canadian Citizens working remote with occasional on-site?

------
fanatic
FactSet | Full-stack Engineer w/Devops Focus | Norwalk, CT | Full-time, Onsite
| $100k - $150k

FactSet is a financial data and software company providing market data and
analytics to investment professionals.

We're looking for someone to help architect, build, and maintain our internal
platform-as-a-service used by all of FactSet's developers. We operate at all
levels of the stack: UX/UI, APIs (Go), databases, Linux kernel, and system
administration. We use tools like Packer, Terraform, Chef, and Prometheus to
manage our cloud and on-premise infrastructure. We provide Docker containers,
PostgreSQL, Redis, and much more as-a-service to the rest of the company.

Apply today!
[https://factset.mua.hrdepartment.com/hr/ats/Posting/share/54...](https://factset.mua.hrdepartment.com/hr/ats/Posting/share/540)

Generous paid time off | Free working lunch | Comprehensive health coverage |
401K | Certification reimbursement

------
TimPetricola
Drivy | Multiple jobs (Frontend, Backend, Full-Stack) | Paris, France |
ONSITE, REMOTE, Full-time |
[https://en.drivy.com/jobs](https://en.drivy.com/jobs),
[https://drivy.engineering](https://drivy.engineering)

We believe shared cars are a better way to move around, offering more
flexibility and more convenience.

We are already the #1 car rental marketplace in Europe, and we believe the
adoption will be 100 times larger in just a few years.

We are present in several countries, have great mobile apps, and kickass
hardware. And we're just getting started.

We're looking for Frontend, Backend and Full-Stack developers.

Take a look at our engineering blog -
[https://drivy.engineering](https://drivy.engineering)
[https://en.drivy.com/jobs](https://en.drivy.com/jobs)

Please apply via the above link and mention Hacker News!

------
jyw
Zeus | Full-stack or Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | On-site |
Fulltime | zeusliving.com

Zeus is a next-generation housing company. We partner with homeowners to
transform their homes into desirable destinations for business travelers. We
design, furnish, and outfit the home up to our business-class standards. Our
typical resident works at a small business and is looking for a quality home
to stay in for 3 months. With Zeus, they can book a beautiful home online
quickly and know our customer service team will be there if they need them.

We are looking for full-stack engineers who are mission-driven and want to
tackle the huge problem of improving housing. We have raised a Series A of
$11M and are nearing $20M in revenue run rate. We have proven our business
model in SF and we are now expanding to new markets across the US.

[https://jobs.lever.co/zeus](https://jobs.lever.co/zeus)

------
thorsteneckel
Zammad | Frontend, Fullstack, UI/UX | Open Source | REMOTE | FULLTIME |
[https://zammad.com](https://zammad.com)

We're Zammad - an Open Source Zendesk alternative. Our beautiful and award
winning ticketing / customer service system grows in numbers of users and
supporters every day. So it's time for our already international team to grow
as well.

Zammad is made of a Rails (5.1, 5.2 soon) REST API backend which powers a SPA
build with jQuery, Coffeescript, Spine.js, SCSS. Feel free to check it out
over at [https://github.com/zammad/zammad](https://github.com/zammad/zammad)

Frontend: We started out with Coffeescript and jQuery (as may other Rails
projects out there) but want to migrate our frontend over to a more modern
approach. We're looking for someone professional, reliable and experienced to
support us with that with the option to take a leading role in the process and
for the frontend in general.

Fullstack: We're in the final phase of completing our "zero (known) bugs" goal
and already started working on refactoring the whole code base while providing
new functionalities that our users and customers love. Help us with creating
an exceptional Open Source developer experience, codebase and tool in general.
We'd love to welcome someone with a strong Rails and/or Javascript background
to the team.

UI/UX: Our beautiful and award winning UI / UX is mentioned in all of the
positive feedback we receive over various channels. It's crucial to us that we
keep that level as the application grows and extends. We're still searching
for someone who is willing to take over the responsibility and freedom that
comes with it to make the UI / UX of our SPA even better.

I'm looking forward to hear from you lovely people.

Get in contact via jobs@zammad.com and refer to Thorsten. Thanks!

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area - San Mateo, CA (downtown) |
ONSITE/REMOTE | [https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

\----

Second Measure analyzes billions of credit card transactions to answer real-
time questions about consumer behavior.

Through our self-service analytics platform, we help our clients – some of the
world’s largest brands and investment firms – answer questions like:

    
    
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in NYC? [1]
      - What's going on in the meal-kit space? [2]
      - How dependent is Stitch Fix on its biggest spenders? [3]
      - (Check out our research blog [3])
    

We’re 50 people today - mostly senior engineers and data scientists. Two-
thirds of us are technical, more than half with PhDs.

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Senior Software Engineer (backend/data/devops/frontend) - REMOTE OK
      - Senior Data Scientist
      - Senior Product Manager
      - (more)
    

I'm a founder (mike@). Apply directly [4] or email jobs@ and CC me.

[1] [http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-
boost-...](http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-boost-from-
Uber-s-travails-11262651.php)

[2] [https://www.theinformation.com/data-suggest-more-trouble-
ahe...](https://www.theinformation.com/data-suggest-more-trouble-ahead-for-
blue-apron)

[3]
[http://blog.secondmeasure.com/2017/12/07/whales/](http://blog.secondmeasure.com/2017/12/07/whales/)

[4]
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure](https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure)

~~~
abmateen
REMOTE OK with Timezone?

------
ksowocki
Gitcoin ( [https://gitcoin.co](https://gitcoin.co) ) | Software Engineer(s) -
Product | Remote |
[https://gitcoin.co/about#jobs](https://gitcoin.co/about#jobs) |
[https://gitcoin.co/explorer](https://gitcoin.co/explorer)

Gitcoin's mission is to "Grow Open Source". Gitcoin is a toolbox of Ethereum-
based smart-contracts that help open source repo maintainers fund,
incentivize, and manage work in Open Source Software.

We don't have an ICO or token; We are a team of 9 funded by ConsenSys, and
have distributed about $210k to the ecosystem since launch in November 2017.

------
jakozaur
Sumo Logic | Backend Engineer | Warsaw, Poland | Onsite, Visa

We do grep and top on steroids in the cloud. Huge scale, exciting tech (AWS,
Scala, distributed systems)...

[https://www.sumologic.com](https://www.sumologic.com)

Frontend:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1080682](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1080682)

Backend:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1252374](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1252374)

Among other stuff, we would love to hire someone who would like to work on
coding internal security features.

------
egonschiele
Etsy | San Francisco or REMOTE | Software Engineers | Full-time

I'm hiring four engineers for my team at Etsy. We're the international team.

We have a really interesting product challenge -- how to make Etsy better for
our international buyers and sellers.

* product engineer roles

* good learning environment for people with less experience

* lots of growth potential for senior folks, our team is growing and we need leaders

* diverse team (> 50% female)

* link to job posting: [https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/88a4cada-fd25-4a12-b190-d4f...](https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/88a4cada-fd25-4a12-b190-d4fe2101f877)

I'm the engineering manager for the team -- send me your resume at
adit@etsy.com!

~~~
Nashooo
Does Remote include Europe?

~~~
egonschiele
No, should have clarified -- almost anywhere in the US is okay, and Toronto is
okay.

------
ndsrf
Sequel | Microsoft Stack developer, devops and testers | Malaga, Spain |
ONSITE, REMOTE with some F2F | Full-time

Sequel is a leading provider of insurance software, specialized in the Lloyd's
market, headquartered in London, UK. We are recruiting a number of positions
for our development hub in Malaga, south of Spain.

We are particularly interested in React as we transition away from Angular.

More details: [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/sequel-m%C3%A1laga-we-
hiring-...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/sequel-m%C3%A1laga-we-hiring-..).

Feel free to get in touch with any questions recruitmentspain@sequel.com

~~~
vladkirshtein
Link is invalid Plz post sallary range also

------
joelg236
Servall | Calgary, Canada | Web Developer | Onsite | Full-time

We are a custom software development company that has built a brand around our
core product, PatronScan - the most widely used ID scanning software in
Canada, USA, UK and Australia. We have been growing very quickly over the last
few years, and are looking for talented developers to help us keep pushing
forwards.

We're looking for frontend developers who are self-driven, creative, and
forward thinking.

Stack: React / React Native / Electron / TypeScript / Docker / Gitlab / Koa /
...

Get in contact with us through hr@servalldev.com

------
RebStilly
Come work at Salesforce!

We are growing our Security team and need: Enterprise Security Engineers,
Infrastructure Security Engineers, and Product Security / Application Security
Engineers. If you know how to threat model, can review static code and coach
developers on how to bake in security into the SDLC - we are interested. No
language preference- but the ability to read Python or Java is key. Ability to
code in a scripting language required. Why is this a cool job? We give you 10%
of your time back to your own security related research!

Location: REMOTE OR ONSITE: Bellevue, San Francisco. Opportunity: Security
Engineer Ideal Background: Threat modeling, static code review, dynamic
testing / pentesting, knowledge of an OOP language and ability to script for
automation or tool customization. If network security is your forte, that's
great too. We have roles on our Infra and Enterprise teams. Openings:
Senior/Lead/Principal level

Should you be interested, please email Rebecca Fouts: Rebecca Fouts /
rfouts@salesforce.com

\--- We have additional openings on the Salesforce Database Cloud team.
Location: San Francisco/Bellevue - ONSITE Opportunity: Database Internals/DB
Kernel design/architecture Ideal Background: Query Processing, Transaction
Processing, or HA/Load Balancing, or HBase/Hadoop/Hive
PMC/Committer/Contributor Software Engineers Openings: Senior/Lead/Principal
level

Nate Ashbrook nashbrook@salesforce.com

------
tyrothrowaway
Tyro (www.tyro.com) | DevOps/SRE | Sydney, Australia | Full-time | Onsite,
Visa

Tyro delivers next generation cloud-based, integrated and mobile payments,
deposits and lending banking solutions to Australia’s small and medium
enterprises. In November 2015 we raised $100 million to grow and keep building
for our 25,000+ customers. We're the first technology company to become a
banking institution in Australia and our environment is changing constantly as
we grow.

My tribe is looking for people with DevOps/SRE skillsets to join cross-
functional teams and help evolve core technology offerings. You will be
helping to build and run secure cloud-native application/data platforms
centered around technologies like Kubernetes, Kafka, Service Mesh and
Serverless. Your belief and dedication to an 'automate everything' approach
combined with your outgoing consultative nature will be invaluable in managing
the journey of on-boarding our product engineering teams to these platforms
efficiently.

We're open to sponsoring visas for exceptional candidates.

Why not take our fun Docker-based challenge if you're interested (or just want
a challenge)? It's themed on classical capture the flag hacker games and will
exercise some of your Docker, Linux and web debugging skills, as well as a
fair mount of lateral thinking! There's a webform at the end where you can
leave your details and we won't contact you unless you tell us to.

$ docker run tyro/challenge

~~~
jackivanov
The challenge was really nice and interesting. How often do you check the
winners? ;)

------
cha1
Luster | Brooklyn, NY | Software Engineer | ONSITE, FULL-TIME | $90K - 130K
with 10% Bonus | [https://luster.cc](https://luster.cc)

At Luster, we are inventors. Builders. Makers. Hackers. Breakers. We
specialize in high-tech, high-design, deeply social, experiential marketing
solutions. Our products enable fans to interact with brands in truly unique
ways, which is why we’ve worked with most of the country’s largest media
organizations, and an impressive portion of the Fortune 500 list: (NY Times,
CNN, Disney/Pixar, Viacom, MSNBC, Vice, Microsoft, Hulu, HBO, ESPN, NFL.
Spotify, Google, Ebay, Amazon, Uber, McDonald’s, Pepsi, Nike, Gucci, H&M,
Amex, GM, Volkswagen, The Olympics, the Grammy’s, and most of the world’s
major advertising agencies, to name a few.)

Our fanciest awards include a Gold Cannes Lion for Innovation, and a Silver
Cannes Lion for Tangible Tech, Webby’s, One Show Pencils, Art Director’s Club
cubes, and Facebook Innovation Awards.

This is a unique developer opportunity. Luster is a small 25 person
bootstrapped (profitable) company. We grew our revenue by 120% in 2017. We
have relied on our sister company (breakfastny.com) for engineering needs up
until now. Our tech team is tiny, you will play a big role in the future of
our business. You’ll be wearing many different hats and be one of the first
tech hires for the company.

Apply here: [ [https://luster.cc/careers/](https://luster.cc/careers/) ]

------
edizon
Textio | Seattle, WA USA | Full-Time | On-Site

Selected as Washington's #1 Place to work! At Textio, we're changing the way
people write. We predict how your writing will perform based on previous real-
world results from similar documents. We have some of the largest companies in
the world as customers, and we're hiring engineers across the board to help us
solve difficult problems. We have a tight-knit, friendly, and experienced
team, an incredible product, and a bright future.

Buzzwords for Keyword Searchers: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, ReactJS, SaaS

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/) Check out our team
- [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

Open Roles: Director of Data Acquisition, Data Platform Engineer, Machine
Learning Engineer, Senior Data Journalist, Backend Software Engineer, DevOps
Engineer, Senior DevOps Engineer, Senior Data Platform Engineer, Frontend
Software Engineer, Full Stack Software Engineer, Senior Backend Software
Engineer, Senior Frontend Software Engineer, Senior Full Stack Software
Engineer, Senior UX Designer, Account Manager, Customer Success Engineer, VP
of Sales, VP of Business Development, Product Manager, Senior Product Manager,
VP or Marketing, Senior Recruiting Specialist

------
alooPotato
Streak CRM |San Francisco| Onsite, Full-time |
[https://www.streak.com/careers](https://www.streak.com/careers)

Streak transforms your gmail inbox into a flexible, functional, and fully
collaborative CRM. We are looking for people that will help us develop an
amazing product by developing, deploying, and monitoring new features. We have
already built the hard stuff, so we are building the fun stuff.

We have multiple engineering positions available, including: Senior Backend
Engineers (AWS, GCP, with experience working on systems at scale with > 1000
QPS), senior Product Engineers [React, Vue, Angular] with at least 3 years
experience, an Android Lead (a person with significant prior experience in
Android), and a Product Designer.

We are also looking for Outbound SDRs, a Sales Operations Manager, Senior
Account Executives, Account Executives, and a Talent Sourcer (for technical
and non-technical positions).

We are a successful, profitable company with a great culture and fantastic
perks: Comprehensive healthcare, daily lunches, 401k , paid family leave,
company holidays, flexible spending accounts, generous vacation and sick
leave, transportation benefits, and credits (fitness and wellness,
convenience, and professional development).

Please reach out to us at careers@streak.com and mention Hacker News Who's
Hiring. We're looking forward to hearing from you!

------
rbadaro
Morgan Stanley | Java and Scala Senior Software Engineers | Full Time | London
/ New York | ONSITE

We're hiring Senior Software Engineers to work in our calculation
infrastructure group at Morgan Stanley. We build and maintain large compute
grids and distributed caches to support large scale risk calculations. We also
build data streaming, job scheduling and visualisation products to support
these calculations

\- Java/Scala Developer (Tooling) - London or New York -
[https://ms.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=31180...](https://ms.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=3118095&lang=en&src=JB-10109)
We're looking for someone who'd like to build tools around Jupyter/Zeppelin on
top of one of the most interesting and complex Scala projects around, this is
the role for you. Scala not required but willingness to use Java/Scala/Python
is welcome.

\- Java Developer - London -
[https://ms.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=31039...](https://ms.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=3103956&lang=en&src=JB-10109)
We're looking for someone who'd like to build, maintain and optimise large
compute grids, both on-prem and in the cloud, as well as distributed caches.
This role involves being ultimately responsible for these systems while still
being an individual contributor.

If you're interested, apply directly or reach out to me with any questions.

~~~
swapniljavanjal
Can you please provide your email id?

------
pwm
Artificial Labs | Senior Javascript/React Engineer | London, UK | Full-time |
ONSITE or REMOTE

We are a start-up in the InsurTech sector. Our mission is to build the most
advanced and flexible machine learning enabled insurance platform to cater for
insurers, brokers and underwriters of all sizes and sectors. Our team works
together from our head office in London, our office in Warsaw and from remote
locations all around the world and we are looking for a Senior
Javascript/React Engineer to join our team!

You will be working on a complex product, still very early in its life cycle,
where you will have a direct impact on its course. As part of a fast-growing
startup you will continuously cooperate/collaborate with other engineers,
designers and analysts. Being efficient with communication (both sync and
async) is key.

As a senior engineer you have acquired deep knowledge of your craft and are
comfortable making technical decisions based on cost–benefit analysis in the
context of the task at hand. You feel ownership towards the code you write
keeping it as clean, simple and robust as possible. You like acquiring as well
as sharing knowledge and mentoring others.

Learn more and apply at:
[https://artificial.workable.com/jobs/664519](https://artificial.workable.com/jobs/664519)

------
cxmcc
Lime (Previously Limebike) | Software Engineer / Fullstack / Mobile / Security
Engineer / Data Scientist / Data Engineer / Data Analyst / DevOps Engineer /
SRE | FULL-TIME/INTERNS/VISA | SAN FRANCISCO, CA | REDWOOD CITY, CA | ONSITE
About Us

[https://www.limebike.com](https://www.limebike.com)

Lime is a technology company that is changing how people get from point A to B
via our fleet of shared Lime-S electric scooters and Lime-E e-assist bikes.
We're empowering our communities with new mobility options that are clean,
affordable, and a ton of fun!

We are constantly looking for driven, smart, passionate people who want to
join forces with us in our mission to make scooters and bicycles the most
popular model of transportation. If you are passionate about urban mobility,
environmental sustainability, marketplaces, behavior change, or leveraging
technology for good -- then you may be a perfect fit for our team.

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, AWS, Java, Golang, React.js, MySQL, Snowflake.
[https://stackshare.io/lime/lime](https://stackshare.io/lime/lime)

To see a full list of positions, go to:
[https://jobs.lever.co/limebike](https://jobs.lever.co/limebike)

------
RemoteLock
RemoteLock | Denver, Colorado, USA or Remote (anywhere in world) | Full-time |
Senior Front-end, Senior Full-stack

Tech stack: Ruby, Rails, React, React Native, GraphQL, gRPC, MySQL, AWS

RemoteLock™, a LockState company, is headquartered in Denver, Colorado and
provides a cloud-enabled platform for smart locks allowing users to manage any
type of internet-enabled lock from a single centralized dashboard.

RemoteLock™ attracts and retains only top-notch employees – we recruit for
high talent, low egos. We offer a competitive compensation package including
salary, equity, bonus, medical/dental/vision, 401(k), PTO/Flextime, quarterly
celebration events, stocked kitchen, dog friendly office, RTD EcoPass & remote
work options. We recently relocated to a trendy new office warehouse at the
Evans Light Rail station in Denver and closed $5.8MM in a Series A funding
round this past May.

[https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/remotelock-senior-
ful...](https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/remotelock-senior-full-stack-
engineer) [https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/remotelock-senior-
fro...](https://weworkremotely.com/remote-jobs/remotelock-senior-front-end-
engineer)

If interested, please email techjobs@remotelock.com

------
armansu
HORA | Gurgaon, India | Android engineer, Full-stack engineer | Salary +
equity | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://challenge.horafin.com/](http://challenge.horafin.com/)

Become employee #4 at India's next unicorn!

Hora is building the India's largest credit engine. The first iteration of our
vision is to provide credit/loans to Indians without a credit score - that is
79% of India’s population. Lots of exciting massive technical opportunities in
Machine Learning, Scalable Systems, Android OS, etc. Our tech stack for web
development is TypeScript / Node.js / React / GraphQL, and Python / NumPy /
Pandas for data processing. We're a funded startup with an office in Gurgaon.

The founding team consists of 3 Princeton University grads and advised by
legends in worlds of technology and finance. The CEO graduated from Princeton
University in Economics and Finance, where he was Co-President of Princeton
Entrepreneurship Club. Before Hora, he founded one of the top education
consulting companies in India. The CTO studied Computer Science at Princeton
University, was a 2x ACM ICPC World Finalist, worked at a Y Combinator funded
company in Silicon Valley, and before Hora started a successful product studio
and a coding bootcamp.

Say hi: arman@horafin.com

~~~
pra123
pinged you on the email

------
shanev
TruStory | Los Angeles, CA | Software Engineer | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.trustory.io](https://www.trustory.io)

The Internet lets anyone, anywhere broadcast a message to the rest of the
world. It connects the 4 billion people on the Internet to one another. It’s
undoubtedly the greatest invention of humanity. But the ease of sending
information unfortunately also allows misinformation to spread. How do you
reconcile these two opposing forces, openness and trust? One solution is to
hinder or to censor. But that’s been tried before and miserably fails. But
imagine if information policed itself by the people creating that information.

At Trustory, we're looking for full-stack engineers to help build this for the
world. Our tech stack is primarily Typescript, React Native, Node, GraphQL,
and Go (Golang).

We value ethical, curious, and passionate people. We don't care about your
grades. We don't care about your pedigree.

We are building TruStory in a decentralized manner, using blockchain platforms
like Cosmos SDK and Ethereum. You’d be one of our first hires, and get a
chance to work with some of the most experienced engineers and advisors in the
industry.

[https://www.trustory.io/careers/](https://www.trustory.io/careers/)

shane+hn@trustory.io

------
abhijit04
CarFax | Columbia, MO | Full-Stack Software Engineer | Full-time | Visa |
Onsite

Carfax, a unit of IHS Markit (Nasdaq: INFO), helps millions of people every
day confidently shop, buy, own and sell used cars with innovative solutions
powered by Carfax vehicle history information. The expert in vehicle history
since 1984, Carfax provides exclusive services like Carfax Used Car Listings,
myCarfax, Carfax History-Based Value and the flagship Carfax® Vehicle History
Report™ to consumers and the automotive industry. Carfax owns the world's
largest vehicle history database and is a nationally recognized top workplace
by The Washington Post and Glassdoor.com. Shop, Buy, Own, Sell – Show me the
Carfax™. Based in London, IHS Markit is a world leader in critical
information, analytics and solutions.

Our tech stack: Groovy/Java ,React-Redux,GraphQL ,MySQL ,RabbitMQ ,AWS

We are seeking a full-stack Developer to help us create and maintain
innovative products and applications used by the biggest names in these
industries, along with tools to help our internal teams succeed. Our team
values intelligence, passion, creativity, teamwork, a sense of humor and fun.

Apply on [http://bit.ly/2wqivVA](http://bit.ly/2wqivVA) Please feel free to
reach out to me at abhijitpanchakshari@carfax.com

------
nii_flair
Flair Football | Back-end Developer | London, UK | Full-time | ONSITE/Semi-
Remote |[http://www.flairfootball.co.uk/](http://www.flairfootball.co.uk/)

Flair is the social network for youth football players. We are on a mission to
make every young football player feel like a star.

Our mobile app allows kids and teens to digitise their football season. Week-
by-week, players of all abilities use Flair to create & share graphics, photos
and videos of their matchday performance, and follow the journeys of other
players.

After a highly successful year in private beta, and 2 successful funding
rounds, we are now publicly launching on the app stores. Our 5-person team is
hiring a talented Backend Developer to play a crucial role in building the
infrastructure that will allow our app to scale. As a Backend Developer,
you’ll work closely with the rest of our engineers to ensure system
consistency and improve user experience. We are looking for candidates with at
least 1+ years of work experience.

More information can be found here: [https://unicornhunt.io/jobs/back-end-
developer-at-flair-foot...](https://unicornhunt.io/jobs/back-end-developer-at-
flair-football)

If you are interested, please contact us on info@flairfootball.co.uk

------
amyLTM
Business VPN | Elixir Engineer| REMOTE | FULL-TIME |
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/business-
vpn](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/business-vpn)

We are seeking a full-stack engineer to help us work on a Phoenix web app for
an upcoming service, to be deployed on AWS. This is an exciting opportunity to
be a part of a new Business VPN product.

You will be working with a small team of engineers focused on other aspects of
the product, but your input and ideas will be instrumental in shaping the
product roadmap. You will be working on code to support user management, SSO,
and payment API integration, to name a few features.

Requirements: * Proficiency with Elixir, Phoenix, and Ecto frameworks *
Experience running an Elixir application in production * Solid HTML, CSS, and
JavaScript skills * Experience with Distillery, Erlang/OTP concepts, and AWS a
huge plus! * Secure systems design experience is a nice to have (cryptography,
AWS KMS, Secrets Manager, etc.) * Not afraid to get your hands dirty with ops
duties from time to times

Compensation Salary DOE | Health/Dental/Vision paid 100% for U.S. Employees |
Flexible Vacation Time | Employer paid STD, LTD, and Life/AD&D | Additional
perks if on-site in Denver, CO office, such as lunch/snack and transportation
benefits

Please email jobs@privateinternetaccess.com with the following required
information and "Business VPN Application" in the subject line: * Current
resume * Links to shipping apps or code you are most proud of

~~~
amyLTM
This position has been recently filled. We will continue to file resumes
received but will not be reviewing for employment in the near term. A big
thank you to everyone who has applied!

------
dazbradbury
OpenRent | London, UK | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.openrent.co.uk](https://www.openrent.co.uk)

OpenRent is the way people rent property online - a force for good in an
industry tarnished by rip-off agencies. Enabled by an unrelenting focus on
technology, we now let more properties than any agency in the UK. In the last
12m we let over £11.5bn worth of property, to over 1 million registered users,
without charging any admin fees.

We're VC backed, profitable, and with plenty of ambition. We're looking for
generalists, thought-leaders, and those with a passion for solving real-world
problems.

You'll be working in a close-knit team, directly with the founders. You'll
have full autonomy to work on, and figure out how best to solve, the biggest
problems in the industry. We find problems and improve customer experiences
via code every day.

\- Full Stack Developer (C#) | £80k + Equity (negotiable based on experience)

\- Executive Assistant | 25k-35k + equity

[https://angel.co/openrent/jobs](https://angel.co/openrent/jobs)

Recent press coverage: -
[https://angel.co/openrent/activity#press](https://angel.co/openrent/activity#press)

Contact via AngelList or email in profile. Look forward to meeting you!

------
bensedat
Tinfoil Security | Mountain View, CA USA | Full-time | Onsite

At Tinfoil Security we're working to make the internet a more secure place. We
write tools that are used to secure the largest web applications and APIs in
the world. If you've ever watched a video or streamed music online, your data
has probably been secured by code we've written. To date, our software has
found and fixed over two million security vulnerabilities in the web. Our goal
is to reduce the time it takes to find and fix vulnerabilities and make it a
part of the software building process.

Software Engineer: We work in many different domains in a highly collaborative
environment. This involves everything from distributed systems to static
analysis to information architecture. We value speed, but we value stability
and an approachable user experience more. Our software stack is primarily
Elixir, Ruby, and Go, but we're advocates of choosing the best tool for the
job. If something like Elm is going to help you solve a problem more
effectively then we want to provide you a place to convince us of that and
keep our software moving forward.

Lead Front-end Engineer: You will be responsible for leading our front-end
efforts, using cutting-edge technology and design methodologies. You will take
charge of defining and implementing our design system, and will be trusted to
put that design system into practice by building new interfaces and
revolutionizing our old ones.

Sound interesting? Check out more info at
[https://www.tinfoilsecurity.com/jobs](https://www.tinfoilsecurity.com/jobs).

------
neilc
Determined AI | San Francisco, CA | Remote (SF preferred).

We build software to make deep learning engineers dramatically more
productive. Founded by leading experts in distributed systems and machine
learning, our product is a complete ML environment that enables teams of DL
engineers to share a GPU cluster, do efficient hyperparameter tuning, and
train/deploy deep neural networks up to 100x more quickly than with state-of-
the-art tools. We are well-funded and have significant customer traction.

The team is deeply technical and working at the cutting edge of modern ML
infrastructure, but we also care about building practical technology that
solves real problems for our customers.

We’re hiring exceptional software engineers to play a fundamental role in
building the company and shaping the culture. We're particularly interested in

(1) Distributed Systems Engineers who are passionate about building scalable,
reliable software.

(2) Full-stack Engineers who believe that building enterprise software doesn't
mean that great UX is optional.

(3) ML Engineers with a strong algorithmic and statistical background, as well
as hands-on experience building deep learning applications.

Tech Stack: Python, Go, Elm, Kubernetes, Mesos, Docker,
TensorFlow/Keras/PyTorch.

Compensation: Competitive salary and benefits, meaningful equity stake.

[https://determined.ai/careers/](https://determined.ai/careers/)

neil@determined.ai

------
thomaspun
GoodNotes (www.goodnotes.com) | Hong Kong ON-SITE, VISA | Full Time | Mobile +
Web engineers + leads |
[https://www.goodnotes.com/careers/](https://www.goodnotes.com/careers/)

GoodNotes turns your iPad into digital paper. It was created from our
founder's frustration of taking readable and reusable handwritten notes on his
first iPad. We have since grown to one of the top paid iOS apps worldwide. Our
vision is to be the smart paper where people think, study, and work. We are
looking for product-minded software engineers to join us in our Hong Kong
office.

\- We are psyched about the future of computing: touch screen + keyboard + pen

\- We sponsor work visa. Come work in Hong Kong, one of the best Asian cities

\- You will be working with makers. Every member on the team has shipped their
own products outside of work.

\- We are bootstrapped from day one and we treat our team well. Check out our
benefits on our page.

\- We have excellent work-life balance because we hire people we can trust. 2
optional days (Thurs & Fri) to work at home. Annual all-expense-paid offsite
trip.

Email me at thomas@goodnotes.com and check out the pictures of our outings and
office on
[https://www.goodnotes.com/careers/](https://www.goodnotes.com/careers/)

------
aretec_ny
SEC | Application Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE

We're building the U.S. Securities & Exchange Commission’s next generation of
analytic platforms to keep our markets safe, effective, and trusted. We’re
looking for high-quality developers to design and build state-of-the-art, big
data applications. Our world-class developers become full-stack experts and
educated about the financial markets and security regulations.

Join a small team of talented developers, capable researchers, and former
finance people. We use a modern stack of python, pandas,
JavaScript/Typescript, React, and other supporting technologies (e.g. flask,
klein, Node, R, and kdb+/q).

We’re hiring for 2 positions: 1) Full-stack developer (3+ years of software
development experience, proficient with some of our stack) 2) Python developer
(2+ years of software development experience, proficient in python
development, proficient with using Linux)

The ideal candidate will also have some experience in: \- Cloud development \-
Financial security markets/investing \- Data science

If you meet the above qualifications, please apply! We offer great pay and
perks.

Candidates must have worked/studied in US for a minimum of 3 years and be able
to work onsite in New York City. For more information or to apply, please send
your resume to careers@aretecinc.com.

------
whafro
PathAI | Boston, MA | [https://pathai.com](https://pathai.com)

PathAI is looking for back-end engineers and engineering managers to help
detect cancer faster and more accurately while paving the way toward
personalized medicine.

We're working with a modern stack using Python/Django/Flask/DRF, alongside a
Vue-powered front-end. Services are containerized, and we do our best to have
a great engineering environment alongside our regulatory and compliance
efforts. We're a technology company working within healthcare, not a
healthcare company trying to leverage technology.

We're making some major decisions around the direction of the platform, so
we're especially excited to bring on tech leads, but early- and mid-career
developers who have great software engineering chops can find a great home
here as well.

Work alongside a diverse set of expert technologists, computational
biologists, and computer vision scientists – if you're intellectually curious,
it's an amazing environment to be in. We're well-funded with strong revenue
and growth.

Check out our open positions at
[https://www.pathai.com/careers/](https://www.pathai.com/careers/).

~~~
Cydon
Do you consider remote (Europe) work ?

------
dcposch
Dynasty | Engineer | LA / Venice, CA | ONSITE

We are automating jobs, starting with leasing. Our business is growing fast
and we really need 1-2 more engineers to help expand our bot’s capabilities,
consolidate, simplify, and scale.

We are very early stage; there are six of us, and we started in Summer 2017.

Our first product is Lisa, a bot that leases houses and apartments. Our
clients now include some of the biggest groups in institutional real estate.
Onboarding is effortless—clients hire Lisa as if she were a human employee.

Prospects have no idea they're talking to a bot--they perceive a human leasing
agent named Lisa, texting from a nearby area code. If there's a question the
bot can't answer, it goes to human fallback. Most messages are full auto.

Speaking for myself, this is one of the most fun and technically challenging
projects I’ve worked on. Speaking for the business, our unit economics are
excellent.

We offer competitive salary and above-market equity.

Required: speed, pragmatism, a penchant for simplicity, and a history of
shipping

Nice to have: NLP expertise, Tensorflow experience. Java. React, Flow,
GraphQL/Apollo. Node. Open source contributions.

(Any of these are positive but none are required. Tell us a bit about what
you're comfortable with & what excites you.)

If you’re interested, please email me. dc@dynasty.com

------
usdsgov
United States Digital Service | Senior Software Engineers, Senior Site
Reliability Engineers, Senior Designers, and more! | Washington, DC | ONSITE

[https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/)

The best of technology. The best of government. And we want you. We're looking
for the most tenacious designers, software engineers, product managers, and
more, who are committed to untangling, rewiring and redesigning critical
government services. You'll join a team of the most talented technologists
from across the private sector and government. No government resume required!
We work on some of the biggest issues affecting the American people there are,
immigration, veterans service, students, health care, and more. We're
especially looking for talented senior engineers to join us to help shift move
government tech in the right direction.

See one of our Reports to Congress for examples of what you could be working
on:

[https://www.usds.gov/report-to-
congress/2017/07/](https://www.usds.gov/report-to-congress/2017/07/)

Apply here:

[https://www.usds.gov/join](https://www.usds.gov/join)

------
sytse
REMOTE GitLab - We're hiring for developers, designers, product managers, site
reliability engineers, and many more roles, see
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/) We're an all-
remote company so everyone can participate and contribute equally. GitLab is
an open-core application for the whole DevOps lifecycle with over 2000
contributors.

~~~
ribolzisalvador
Is there any engineering position without the hard requirement of Ruby
experience?

~~~
sytse
Maybe we'll open up a vacancy for Gitter (Node) at some point.

------
mareko
Celo | San Francisco & Berlin | Software Engineer & Mobile Engineer | All
Levels | 100K - 200K + equity + coins | FULLTIME, INTERNS, ONSITE, VISA |
[https://celo.org](https://celo.org) Founded by serial entrepreneurs, Celo is
a new company aiming to remove the barriers for large-scale adoption of
cryptocurrencies as means-of-payment. Using a novel address-based encryption
algorithm, Celo makes sending money as easy as sending a text. Additionally,
Celo uses stable-value tokens pegged to fiat currencies, like the US Dollar,
to minimize volatility. Anyone can participate in the network and earn Celo
currency, even with just a budget Android smartphone. The first application
launching on our platform is a social payment and money transfer app, aimed at
developing markets.

Investors: a16z, Polychain, General Catalyst, Coinbase, Reid Hoffman and Jack
Dorsey, among others.

Stack: Typescript, Solidity, Go, React Native, Python, Android, iOS

We tried to make applying fun: 'Mine' your application form to create an
applicant blockchain at the bottom of our jobs page:
[https://celo.org/jobs](https://celo.org/jobs)

~~~
mattfrommars
I wrote the algorithm to solve it but it's taking forever. Is the following
approach correct? I'm able to get result when I set difficulty to 1,2,3 but
anything above it is taking a long time to compute. #JavaScript block{..}

function calculateHash(block){ return
sha1(block.blockNumber+block.parentHash+block.difficulty+block.resumeHash+block.position+block.name+block.minedBy+block.nonce);
}

function mineBlock(block,difficulty) { while
(calculateHash(block).substring(0, difficulty) !== Array(difficulty +
1).join("0")) { block.nonce++; console.log(block.nonce) } console.log("BLOCK
MINED: " \+ this.hash); }

mineBlock(block,<custom_difficulty_level>) // try with 1,2,3 ..it works.
console.log(calculateHash(block))

------
new2hn
Petuum | Senior Software Engineer, Senior Data Scientist | Pittsburgh, PA |
ONSITE, VISA |
[http://www.petuum.com/careers.html](http://www.petuum.com/careers.html)

Petuum is building a platform for easily running distributed machine learning.

The company was spun out of a Carnegie Mellon research group about two years
ago, and we have raised $108 million through Series A + B funding to support
our rapid growth.

The Petuum development platform and gallery of AI building blocks work with
any programming language and any type of data, allowing managers and analysts
to quickly build AI applications without any coding, while engineers and data
scientists can further enhance applications as needed.

What we look for: Competent engineering acumen. 3-5 years of relevant industry
experience in some/most of the following:

* For front-end engineering: Typescript, Angular and D3.

* For back-end engineering: Python, C++, Go, CUDA, Spark and Kubernetes.

* Data science: Building and deploying a production-quality TensorFlow/PyTorch/DyNet model. Working with popular Python data science libraries. Background in statistics/optimization/computer vision/ natural language processing.

We are hiring for our Pittsburgh and Sunnyvale offices.

~~~
abhishekjha
Interested in the backend engineering role. Is the experience requirement
absolutely necessary?

------
mueller_b
Lendable | London | Fintech | Looking for: 1. Snr Frontend Engineer (ReactJS)
2. Snr Symfony Developer | Full-time | Onsite

Lendable is the UK's fastest-growing online consumer lender (and, as of this
month, #2 in UK in terms of loan volumes). We are highly tech-focused - #1 in
UK (Zopa) does 2-3x lending with 10x staff. We are profitable - our business
model is scalable. To support our ongoing expansion we are looking to grow our
Dev team by staffing:

1\. Senior Frontend Engineer - JS developers experienced in the React
ecosystem to help improve the isomorphic front-end of our platform, and to get
started on a new mobile app development from the ground using React Native.
You will kick-start a new green field project and help build a new product
from scratch.

2\. Senior Software Engineer - devs confident in their Symfony and PHP 7
skills to work on our main platform. In addition to our main backend project,
we have several smaller projects driven by their APIs. They are a mix of
Scikit-learn, Flask, Symfony, Silex, Angular2 and NodeJS apps.

We have a strong data science team who work mainly in Python building neural
networks and other machine learning models to do everything from credit
scoring to fraud detection. There’s always the opportunity to pick up some
interesting new ideas from them.

Job perks, apart from working with a small team of fun-loving high performers,
include a paid-for annual working vacation abroad, a superb loft office in
Shoreditch (the largest in the area), regular team events, weekly team lunch,
hardware of your choice, personal development/learning time, and more.

Sound interesting? Drop benjamin@lendable.co.uk a line with your CV

------
ruio
Skyscanner | full-time senior and lead hires | London, Barcelona, Edinburgh,
Glasgow, Budapest, Sofia, Shenzhen | ONSITE, VISA
[https://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/](https://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/)

We're one of the biggest travel search products in the world. We have a unique
position in the market and are continuing our incredible growth as a tech
company. We'll soon be a top-100 website in the world by traffic.

Hiring at an experienced level in lots of disciplines: backend with
microservices & distributed systems, big data & data science & machine
learning, full stack (modern frontend + api skills), designers, product, iOS &
Android. Languages we like and have great tooling for: Java, Python,
JavaScript & NodeJS.

We have a number of offices in Europe, and are focusing on Scotland, London
and Barcelona in particular.

We want to hire great people to solve large-scale challenges and build
industry-leading new products. In short, if you've got good software industry
and tech company experience, know what best practices look like, and have the
drive to improve product and people around you, we're interested.

I see a lot of freedom, responsibility, accountability here. We have room to
make decisions, move fast, and the encouragement to make things better. It's
exciting.

Please ping me an email at matteo.ruina@skyscanner.net if you want me to refer
you, and/or have questions. Please specify which job are you applying to and
which office would you like to work from.

Permanent & onsite roles only. Relocation / visa assistance for senior roles.

------
daemonl
ECAL | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE

Join our small, high performing team as we split our monolith to micro-
services.

\- Backend developer: familiar with complied languages and database
constraints.
[https://www.seek.com.au/job/37123997](https://www.seek.com.au/job/37123997)

\- Frontend developer: we like React/Redux, but it would be your stack to own.

Apply to damien@ecal.com

ECAL is a calendar management company, we allow clients such as the English
Premier League, Ticketek and MLS to publish calendars into subscriber's
calendars via ICS, and Google and Microsoft APIs.

Current stack: PHP (zend-ish), Mongo, EC2

New stack: Docker, ECS, then the 'best tool for the job', so far we have added
Go for network heavy things, Python for Spark and Ops, a little Node, Postgres
for the data, React on the front.

I'm hiring for people I can trust, who can take an idea and make it work
whilst collaborating with the team on micro-service contract design, testing,
and 'best practices' within each service. Strong opinions, loosely held etc.

These are not entry-level positions, but we aren't looking for 'ninjas'
either. We are more interested in what you can do with us than what you have
done in the past.

We are looking for the best candidate for the position, you will be considered
based on your skill and passion for programming, not your race, religion,
gender, age, sexuality, political leanings, eye colour, opinions on cubism or
the oxford comma, or anything else not related to programming.

------
rickpastoor
Blendle ([https://blendle.com](https://blendle.com)) | Utrecht, the
Netherlands | Full-time | On site

Our goal is simple: build a better way for everyone to enjoy and explore
journalism, while creating a sustainable businessmodel for journalists at the
same time.

We’re backed by NYT, Axel Springer and NIKKEI, live in the Netherlands and
Germany and in beta in the US, and have over 1,5 million users worldwide.

You can find open positions here:
[https://blendle.homerun.co/](https://blendle.homerun.co/)

Notable:

* Mobile Team Lead, responsible for our mobile stack and devs [https://blendle.homerun.co/mobile-team-lead/en](https://blendle.homerun.co/mobile-team-lead/en)

* iOS Engineer [https://blendle.homerun.co/ios-developer/en](https://blendle.homerun.co/ios-developer/en)

* Android Engineer [https://blendle.homerun.co/android-developer/en](https://blendle.homerun.co/android-developer/en)

Looking forward to hear from you. If you have any questions, feel free to
email me at rick@blendle.com.

------
alexzoltano
PayScale | Seattle, WA | Senior Software Engineer (front-end or full-stack) |
Full-time | ONSITE

Are you being paid fairly? Are your employees being paid fairly? We build
products that help companies and employees have conversations about pay. This
includes our Gender Wage Gap Analysis Tool and our Team products that help
empower managers.

You will help build brand-new and improve legacy apps and services, using C#,
node, React, JavaScript/Html/Css, Azure, AWS, among other technologies.

We maintain a supportive, inclusive, and laid-back work environment, because
stress is the enemy of creativity. All are welcome. Benefits include unlimited
time off, 7 weeks paternity / 12 week maternity leave, and work from home
Wednesdays.

I'm hiring and you can see PayScale through my eyes at
[https://twitter.com/alexzdangelo](https://twitter.com/alexzdangelo) including
our Stranger Things total conversion of our workspace.

Apply at
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PayScale/743999676080704-Sen...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PayScale/743999676080704-Senior-
Software-Engineer-Business-Products)

------
kyleblarson
Lyric | www.staylyric.com | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Onsite

We are hiring for: Principal Data Engineer, Principal Data Engineer, Senior
Backend Engineer, Senior Salesforce Developer, Senior Software Engineer, Staff
Backend Engineer, Staff Full Stack Engineer

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/lyric](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lyric)

Lyric's Creative Suites are your launchpad to a better travel experience,
combining the spaciousness of an apartment, the amenities of a 4-star hotel,
the productivity of your favorite work space with (soon to be) IOT
integration, and the creative surroundings of an artistic studio.

Funding:
[https://www.crunchbase.com/search/funding_rounds/field/organ...](https://www.crunchbase.com/search/funding_rounds/field/organizations/funding_total/lyric)
Wall Street Journal: [https://t.co/u67lZFqawf](https://t.co/u67lZFqawf) Why
NEA & NFX Invested:
[https://youtu.be/HyrjgDfwzAs](https://youtu.be/HyrjgDfwzAs)

------
bckmn
Full-Stack Engineer | OfficeLuv | Chicago | Full-time, Onsite

We’re growing here at OfficeLuv
([https://www.officeluv.com](https://www.officeluv.com)) and are looking for a
Full-Stack Engineer to help us shape the momentum! You will help develop,
solve, and produce the technology that helps power OfficeLuv and our loyal
customers. You will work with the small product team to build applications in
the cloud, in the browser, and on phones that will iterate rapidly and provide
direct benefit to customers you'll talk to. We're building for the long run.
You'll be excited about the two-sided marketplace you can shape here. We're
standardizing and automating an industry that's ripe for it. You'll be shaping
the supply and grocery of offices across the country!

Read more and apply here:
[https://officeluv.applytojob.com/apply/Lv6mQy0m2I/Full-
Stack...](https://officeluv.applytojob.com/apply/Lv6mQy0m2I/Full-Stack-
Engineer?source=HN)

[https://officeluv.github.io](https://officeluv.github.io)

------
mikeycgto
Knotch | Manhattan, New York | Full-Time

Knotch works directly with brands to help them gain key insights into their
digital marketing efforts. We are obsessed with delivering success to our
clients and do so with innovative products and technologies. Engineering is
the cornerstone of our organization and we work hard everyday to build the
most impactful products as possible. We love to experiment, find a deep joy in
product iteration, achieve stability with thoughtful architecture and testing
all while monitoring our performance and progress at every step.

Knotch’s founding mission has always been to improve the advertising and
marketing industries in a lasting and meaningful way. Transparency through
data is our ethos and something every member of our company takes seriously.
We are looking for highly motivated engineers who passionate about data and
who are eager to transform an industry to join us on our journey.

We're looking to fill 3 types of positions at this time:

\- Frontend Engineer

\- Full-stack Engineer

\- Senior Data Platform Engineer

We work primarily with Ruby, Rails, Sidekiq, JavaScript, React, Redux,
Postgres, Redis, AWS, ECS, DynamoDB, Lambda, and other AWS services. Please
email me at michael@knotch.com for more details.

------
mattdano
Mudano | Python and SQL Engineer | Edinburgh or London, UK | onsite, full-
time, [https://www.mudano.com](https://www.mudano.com)

What will you be doing? You will be combining information from a variety of
sources to build up a suite of business leadership reports and KPIs. You will
produce a series of dashboards and reports based on world class data
visualisation techniques. You will need to update existing APIs written by our
team to integrate online tools with the database and also write new APIs to
integrate new tools. You will be working directly with exceptional data
experts from across our business. Desired Skills and Experience \-
Intermediate-level SQL skills \- Python experience to write API integrations
and to encode simple algorithms \- Minimum two years professional experience
OR relevant technical university degree \- Willing to learn Tableau (training
can be provided)

More information and apply at: [https://mudano.com/careers/product/python-
engineer-1](https://mudano.com/careers/product/python-engineer-1)

------
litcharts
LitCharts | Full Stack Engineer | Full-time | Remote Only (USA) |
[https://www.litcharts.com](https://www.litcharts.com)

Come help improve literature education with LitCharts! LitCharts provides high
quality literature guides, analysis, and related literary tools and resources.
Over two million students, teachers, and general interest readers use the
LitCharts website and mobile apps every month.

We are looking for a full-time Full Stack Engineer to work on all aspects of
the site, both front- and back-end. Must be proficient with Ruby and Ruby on
Rails, Javascript and jQuery, AWS and S3, Haml, SCSS, and working remotely.

We’re a small team, and the code you write will have a direct impact on our
success as well as reach millions of users. You can work from home or
anywhere. We work flexible hours but typically stick to 9am-5pm EST and are
looking for someone able to do the same. All applicants must also be legally
authorized to work in the United States.

Please email your resume, Github profile, samples of your code/work, or
anything else you'd like to us to know about to hiring@litcharts.com to apply.
Thanks for reading!

------
amacq
Administrate | Edinburgh UK | Full Stack Engineers | Fulltime | 4 day week |
On site and remote considered

We’re one of the fastest growing tech companies in Scotland, looking for
engineers.

We provide an EdTech solution that helps training departments and training
companies manage their operations. We have beautiful office views of the
castle from our city centre location, and we work a 4 Day, 32 hour workweek.
You can read more about that here: [https://techcrunch.com/2015/12/21/four-
day-week/](https://techcrunch.com/2015/12/21/four-day-week/) and here
[https://www.insider.co.uk/news/four-day-workweek-new-
zealand...](https://www.insider.co.uk/news/four-day-workweek-new-
zealand-12952995)

We are located in the Edinburgh Codebase, at the heart of the Scottish startup
scene.

We use Python for all new server-side code, running in the Flask framework. We
use a variety of other technologies for example MySQL, React, and GraphQL. If
you have have experience in similar technologies such as Ruby on Rails, PHP,
Java, or Node.js and are willing to pick up our stack, please apply! We firmly
believe a diverse range of backgrounds strengthens our team.

Find out more about us here
[http://www.getadministrate.com](http://www.getadministrate.com) Read the job
description and apply here
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/administrate/jobs/softw...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/administrate/jobs/software-
engineer-multiple-vacancies-cjoSWW4cOr55d1dG1ZS6tF)

------
MartinMcGirk
Administrate | Edinburgh UK | Full Stack Engineers | Fulltime | 4 day (32
hour) week | On site and remote considered

We’re one of the fastest growing tech companies in Scotland, looking for
engineers.

We provide an EdTech solution that helps training departments and training
companies manage their operations. We have beautiful office views of the
castle from our city centre location, and we work a 4 Day, 32 hour workweek.
You can read more about that here: [https://techcrunch.com/2015/12/21/four-
day-week/](https://techcrunch.com/2015/12/21/four-day-week/) and here
[https://www.insider.co.uk/news/four-day-workweek-new-
zealand...](https://www.insider.co.uk/news/four-day-workweek-new-
zealand-12952995)

We are located in the Edinburgh Codebase, at the heart of the Scottish startup
scene.

We use Python for all new server-side code, running in the Flask framework. We
use a variety of other technologies for example MySQL, React, and GraphQL. If
you have have experience in similar technologies such as Ruby on Rails, PHP,
Java, or Node.js and are willing to pick up our stack, please apply! We firmly
believe a diverse range of backgrounds strengthens our team.

Find out more about us here
[http://www.getadministrate.com](http://www.getadministrate.com) Read the job
description and apply here
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/administrate/jobs/softw...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/administrate/jobs/software-
engineer-multiple-vacancies-cjoSWW4cOr55d1dG1ZS6tF?ref=rss&sid=68)

~~~
abmateen
Remote possible anywhere in the world?

------
innov8sec
Innovate Security Sweden AB | IT-Architect | Stockholm, Sweden | ONSITE |
FULL-TIME |
[https://www.innovatesecurity.se/](https://www.innovatesecurity.se/)

We are a software company located in the heart of Stockholm in Sweden, driven
by one vision: to simplify information security! We believe that information
security is too important to be left in the hands of specialists only, and
that we need to get more competencies working together to help secure the
digital society of today and tomorrow. Unlike many startups, we are financing
our own software development through consulting in information security and
architecture, which leaves us with much freedom to choose our own direction.
We work in an agile fashion, but are mature enough to stay away from the no-
planning chaos.

We are currently looking for IT- or Solution Architects with an interest to
grow in to the field of InfoSec, or InfoSec specialists willing to dabble with
Architecture questions such as information- and process modelling. You will
become an integral part of our consulting team and push the envelope of our
tool ESM - Enterprise Security Modeller.

About you:

You are a self-driven team-player striving for both personal and collective
progress. While you enjoy wandering between the borderless realm of
imagination and tinkering with abstract mathematical concepts, you are well
grounded with your both feet. You value input, feedback and consider listening
to others ideas as important as communicating your own. You approach people
inclusively and believe in diversity.

If you are the person we are looking for please drop us a line here:
[https://www.innovatesecurity.se/jobs](https://www.innovatesecurity.se/jobs)

------
sgt
Mezzanine | JavaScript||Python||Java Developer | Cape Town/Stellenbosch, South
Africa | Full-Time | ONSITE

We deliver mobile-enabled solutions to companies doing business in Africa.
With an estimated 800 million mobile subscribers in Africa, we view mobile
technology as a major enabler for economic growth. We're a subsidiary of
Vodacom South Africa.

Our solutions cut costs, increases efficiency, improves risk management and
provides unrivaled access to users across the continent. Mezzanine works with
mobile network companies to provide solutions across multiple industries, with
our main focus being Healthcare, Agriculture and Education.

Our platform is a centralized mobile and enterprise service environment that
enables our clients with the deployment of vertical specific (e.g. health,
agriculture, education) solutions. Once a solution is deployed on the platform
authorized users can securely access it via the web (HTML5), a native
application on a mobile phone, USSD and SMS. Our aim is to decrease the cost
of delivering; and increase efficiency and accessibility to business services
across Africa.

Our tech stack consists of JavaScript, a DSL for efficient CRUD, Java, Python
and PostgreSQL.

Right now we are looking for people at any skill level - with any kind of
technical background. We look for thinkers - individuals with good work ethic
and willingness to learn new technologies and embrace the unknown. Note that
we do allow some REMOTE days during the week, but you'll need to come into the
office a couple days a week. Please only contact me if you're physically
located in South Africa, as we currently don't have the capacity to assist
with work permits for foreigners.

Let me know if you are interested - tk(at)mezzanineware(dot)com

------
speek
ODYN - [http://odyn.ai](http://odyn.ai) \- Somerville/Cambridge/Boston ONSITE
(our office is in Davis)

    
    
      What we do
    

ODYN is modernizing the world of logistics. We provide visualization and
analytics of the movement of goods in the global supply chain by analyzing
data streams from container vessels, airplanes, and our proprietary tracking
devices. Our technology gives our customers x-ray like visibility into global
logistics and enables signification reduction in operating capital (read:
saves a lot of money).

This is one of the few massive industries ($4T) left that are left to be
digitized and completely optimized with technology. We have some funding,
customers, interesting strategic partners, and are growing fairly quickly.

Come solve hard problems with us.

    
    
      Looking for
    

\- DevOps Engineer ([https://angel.co/odyn/jobs/241401-devops-
engineer](https://angel.co/odyn/jobs/241401-devops-engineer))

If you'd like to learn more, please shoot us an email at techjobs@odyn.ai

------
vhong
Apple, Inc. | CloudKit Server Engineer for iCloud | (Onsite) Cupertino at
Apple Park, San Francisco, Seattle

Would you like to work on cutting edge systems and have your work impact
hundreds of millions of users around the globe? CloudKit is a multi-functional
database in the cloud, supporting many applications that store and sync data
across their users’ devices.

Join us in designing and building Apple's next generation storage,
infrastructure, and cloud services!

We are looking for amazing software engineers of all levels to join our
growing CloudKit team (part of iCloud), in the various stacks:

\- Applications / Business Logic / Security, Privacy, Crypto / Features /
Client integration

\- Database / Query Optimizations / Transactions / Systems Design /
Scalability / Distributed Systems

\- Solutions Architect / Interacting with 1st Party Customers / Documentation

Each of our engineers takes on significant ownership. There's huge potential
for career growth/mentorship, and many opportunities to explore.

Learn more about us at:

\- Videos, tutorials, and SDK:
[https://developer.apple.com/icloud/cloudkit/](https://developer.apple.com/icloud/cloudkit/)

\-
[http://www.vldb.org/pvldb/vol11/p540-shraer.pdf](http://www.vldb.org/pvldb/vol11/p540-shraer.pdf)

To apply, please email CV to nfranklin@apple.com with [HackerNews] in the
subject line. For any questions, feel free to contact me personally at
vhong@apple.com. I’m one of the engineering managers on the team.

------
kidnoodle
Flowminder | Senior developer Python, SQL | Southampton, UK & Geneva| Remote
possible | Fulltime but part-time possible | 58K

Flowminder Foundation is looking for a senior developer to help us open
source, and augment our mobile phone data analysis stack.

We’ve used this tool to do things like monitor displacement after natural
disasters and conflicts and help understand disease spread in low and middle
income countries.

Built on docker, python, and Postgres. We also increasingly use JavaScript for
visuals, R if appropriate, and anything else that’s the right tool for the job
at hand.

Diverse and friendly team of mostly academics (although we’re looking to
increase our diversity on that score), free terrible coffee, lot of
opportunity for travel to unusual places. We can’t currently sponsor visas,
but are open to some degree of remote working. Full job spec is at
[http://www.flowminder.org/vacancies/senior-
developer](http://www.flowminder.org/vacancies/senior-developer)

Feel free to drop me a mail at Jonathan.gray at flowminder.org if you’ve got
any questions!

------
beedan
Mozilla | Mountain View, San Francisco, Toronto or Remote (prefer North
America based) | Full-time | Senior Experiments Software Engineer |
[https://www.mozilla.org/](https://www.mozilla.org/)

Mozilla is the not-for-profit behind the Firefox browser. We are committed to
the free and open web.

Mozilla is looking for a senior software engineer to help steward our growing
in-product experiments program. Our team develops experiments and builds
prototypes that help shape the future of Firefox.

Qualifications

\- 3+ years of professional, production software development experience.

\- Experience with continuous integration environments, writing testable
software, and test-driven development.

\- Proficient in ES6+.

\- Ability to quickly learn new technologies.

\- Capable of rapidly prototyping new ideas.

\- Ability to effectively work with stakeholders to collaboratively solve
problems.

Technologies we use: JavaScript, Selenium, Docker, Webpack, Node, AWS, SQL

See the full job description and apply now:
[https://careers.mozilla.org/position/gh/1073773](https://careers.mozilla.org/position/gh/1073773)

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA |
Full time | Onsite Do you want to help build the factory of the future and
realize the next industrial revolution? Tulip is transforming manufacturing
processes by bringing the latest technological advances from the lab to the
back office to the shop floor. Whereas most factories are still using state of
the art technology from the mid 19th century, we come from the future to bring
them a rich, realtime web app, modern tablets, IoT systems, in-depth
analytics, and more. We're a small team, but we have multiple Fortune 500
customers and are enabling production lines building things you interact with
everyday. We're in a strong growth mode! We closed a $13M Series A last year
([http://tcrn.ch/2qYvsoN](http://tcrn.ch/2qYvsoN)), we are bringing on new
customers, scaling up our existing customers' deployments, and, most
relevantly, hiring across the team! We'd love to talk to anyone interested,
but in particular we are looking to bring folks on in: \- Web Development:
React+Redux frontend, NodeJS+Mongo+Postgres+Redis backend, syncing data with
Meteor, delivering useful, real-time experiences in the browser and on
Electron

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: architecting & implementing a data pipeline to
power our next generation of process & sensor analytics

\- SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-admin, scalable monitoring across the firewall,
hybrid cloud/on-prem deployment

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

------
minerva
Neemo | iOS, Android, Ui/Ux & Design | Remote (or Waterloo, ON or Taipei) |
Full Time / Technical Founders

Social sucks these days. Data driven utilities that are faceless and don’t
care about their users. Let’s change that. Let’s make social integrate with
real life, with space and time. Let’s make social ephemeral and lets make real
connections.

Neemo plans to be the first popup social utility on the web. Think of it as a
group whataapp chat centered around time and space. Wanna connect with
everyone at the Golden State/Lakers game? Neemo makes it easy. Its like a
flash mob… just there when you’re there for something fun, adding a layer for
group chat, photo, video and meme sharing. Make new friends centered around
where you are, now.

We've got a kickass name, people who helped found one of the fastest and most
popular social networks in Asia (Plurk) and a beautiful vision. We just need
other self starters who believe and want to help build the next generation of
social utilities.

Email us with a resume or why you might be a good fit!

Support@neemo.com

------
websitescenes
E-Dealer Direct - El Paso, TX | React / React Native Developer | Onsite or
Remote

E-Dealer Direct is a funded startup that is growing quickly. We are an online
auction platform for used cars with a presence throughout Texas and the
Southwest. We're looking to supplement our web app built on Rails and React
with native apps built on React Native.

Happy to answer any questions you may have:

Hunt Burdick (CTO)

hunt@edealerdirect.com

------
danicgross
Pioneer | Frontend, Full-stack, Data Science | Open Source | Full Time |
[https://pioneer.app](https://pioneer.app)

We’re building a community of creative young people working on interesting
projects around the globe. We use software to find people that lack
opportunity but have great talent and ambition. We give them small grants to
support their work and try to use various gamification techniques to keep them
motivated on their project. Our goal is to be counterfactually significant in
the creation of the next Albert Einstein, Marie Curie or Elon Musk.

In the short term our technical challenges are equal parts computer science
and human psychology. How do you build a product that can identify greatness?
How do you then motivate people to become the best version of themselves? If
you were building the Harvard campus, but entirely online, could you make it
work?

It requires great intuition and solid engineering. We work in Python, Ruby and
Javascript.

Email us at jobs+hn@pioneer.app. Thanks!

~~~
newman8r
It's a cool project, I submitted one of my old nonprofits just for fun and
it's been interesting to see how pioneer works.

I'm curious why you didn't set up a forum for pioneer - was that deliberate?

Also, approximately how many awards are you giving out, it would be nice to
know if you're aiming for top 10, or top 100.

------
stefanatfrg
Fraugster | Software Engineer | Berlin, Germany | onsite, full-time, VISA,
[https://fraugster.com](https://fraugster.com)

Fraugster is a payment security company with the goal of eliminating fraud and
increasing our customers’ profits.

We don't expect candidates to meet 100% of our requirements, a proven ability
to learn and adapt is sufficient. You can expect lots of responsibility to
match a competitive salary.

##Backend Software Engineer

    
    
        * Solid experience in statically typed programming languages (preferably Golang)
        * Good understanding of distributed systems and their challenges
        * Experience in containerized product environments (e.g. Kubernetes)
        * Our OS is Linux/macOS and you should be comfortable on the CLI
    

##Full Stack Software Engineer

    
    
        * Comfortable designing and developing GRPC/HTTP APIs with Go
        * Experience in at least one modern framework, preferably Angular (2+) with Typescript
        * Knowledge of HTTP, CSS/SCSS, ECMAScript/javascript, HTML, bundling and testing tools
        * Experience containerizing and orchestrating infrastructure (Docker,  Kubernetes)
        * Interest in working with relational databases such as Postgres or MySQL
        * Previous exposure to Kafka, Elasticsearch and key/value stores (etcd) or similar
    

## Frontend Software Engineer

    
    
        * Experience in at least one modern framework, preferably Angular (2+) with Typescript
        * Experience with CSS/SCSS, Javascript/ES6, HTML, bundling and testing tools
        * Understanding of how the web works in terms of HTTP, cookies, caching and state management
        * Knowledgeable in security best practices and exploit mitigation strategies 
    

Send your CV and cover letter to: stefan < at > fraugster - dot - com

------
lpgauth

      AdGear - ONSITE - Backend Engineer (Erlang, C, Rust) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Data Engineer (Scala, Spark, Kafka, Vertica, AWS)- Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Front-end engineer (SASS, Bootstrap, Webpack) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Javascript Application Engineer (TypeScript, React) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Ruby Application Engineer (Ruby, RoR) - Montreal - FullTime
    

#erlang #c11 #rust #scala #ruby #typescript #fsharp #opensource

Following its acquisition by the Visual Display division of Samsung in 2016,
AdGear is now focusing on enabling brands to connect with Samsung TV audiences
as they are exposed to digital media across all devices. We're trying to
bridge the gap between traditional TV advertising and digital advertising!

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see [http://jobs.adgear.com/](http://jobs.adgear.com/)

------
cbanek
The Large Synoptic Survey Telescope | Front End Engineer | Tucson, Arizona |
ONSITE

LSST invites applications for a Front-End Developer to join the Education and
Public Outreach (EPO) Team. The goal of LSST EPO is to provide worldwide
access to, and context for, a subset of LSST data through engaging and
exciting online experiences so anyone can explore the universe and be part of
the discovery process.

LSST is a large aperture, wide-field, ground-based telescope that will survey
half the sky every few nights in six optical bands. LSST will explore a wide
range of astrophysical questions, ranging from discovering near earth
asteroids, to examining the nature of dark energy. The project includes an
8-meter class telescope, the largest digital camera ever built (3.2
gigapixel), a state-of-the-art peta-scale data management system, and a fully-
developed online EPO program to bring the excitement of astronomy directly to
the public.

The LSST EPO program is currently being designed and built by a diverse team
residing in Tucson and in Chile. We are looking for a great Front End
Developer to help round out our team and make this dream into reality. You
will contribute by developing interactive visualizations and online tools that
are intuitive, satisfying, inspiring, and beautiful for our users. We're a
small team, so the most important thing is to be able to be flexible and solve
problems - even if they aren't your problem. If you know astronomy, great, if
you don't, great, you're our target demographic!

The Front-End Developer works on the design and development of browser-based
educational activities. As a technical member of a diverse team that includes
astronomers, educators, and developers, you will be responsible for
collaborating to refine user interface requirements and then iteratively
developing and testing prototype mockups in HTML/CSS/JavaScript. Duties
include whiteboarding/wireframing ideas, troubleshooting errors/performance,
documenting code and deliverables, and providing periodic status updates to
leadership.

For questions about this opportunity, feel free to reach out and contact
bemmons@lsst.org!

Apply online:
[https://recruiting2.ultipro.com/SPA1004AURA/JobBoard/3a88e9d...](https://recruiting2.ultipro.com/SPA1004AURA/JobBoard/3a88e9d0-e68e-418e-9433-d36443ba8c5b/Opportunity/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=82ec7171-6f4d-4023-bf1c-20a3ffc3cfd7)

------
CaveTech
Jumbleberry | Full Time | Toronto | REMOTE & ONSITE

Jumbleberry is a leader in fixed-cost customer acquisition through marketing
services. We help connect brands and e-commerce companies with customers they
didn’t know they had. We use a data-first approach to understand what
consumers want and distill it into actionable insights that brands can deliver
on.

We’re currently building out our Platform Team, which is responsible for
building out our customer-facing platform. You’ll work with tools various
tools and technologies such as Vue.js, Python, PHP, Lua, MySQL, Redis, Lambda,
and Cloudflare Workers.

We’re currently located in heart of Liberty Village, Toronto, and seeking
capable & hungry developers to join our small but experienced team.

Roles: * Front-End Developer * FullStack Software Developers * UI/UX Designer

You can contact me directly at ian@jumbleberry.com or visit our website @
[https://jumbleberry.com](https://jumbleberry.com)

------
_fool
Netlify | Several roles | SF, CA | remote or on-site | Full-time |
[https://www.netlify.com](https://www.netlify.com)

The web is changing — and we’ve made it our mission to make sure that it
changes for the better.

We’re working on tools that help developers build a fast, healthy, and
scalable web. There’s no shortage of interesting problems to solve — from
creating a intuitive and powerful experience in our core app, to building the
resilient and secure infrastructure that powers it, to crafting open source
tools that drive the ecosystem around it, to getting to know the developers in
our communities and making sure they can be successful with the JAMstack.

We are hiring for the below roles:

Data Engineer Technical Writer Sr. Marketing Communications Designer Platform
Developer Community Manager Front-end Developer

For more information, see
[https://www.netlify.com/careers](https://www.netlify.com/careers)

------
alexpetralia
Polyteknium | Wrocław, Poland | Various Engineering Roles | Remote | Contract-
based

We’re a full-service product and engineering team based out of Wrocław,
Poland. We build web applications and custom enterprise software from start-
to-finish for companies in the U.S.

As more and more companies embrace remote work, they will find a competitive
advantage in building an international footprint abroad to work with
engineering talent. Ranking third in the world in software development, Poland
is our bet on where U.S.-based companies will look.

Here’s what we’re looking for:

* Software developers (eg. back-end in Python/Ruby/Node, front-end in React/Vue or other)

* Software architects (eg. software patterns, distributed systems)

* Experienced DevOps engineers (unix sys admin, containerization, AWS or other hosted)

* Experienced data engineers (AWS experience, SQL/NoSQL, data streams)

You can find us at:
[https://www.polyteknium.com](https://www.polyteknium.com). My email is
apetralia@polyteknium.com

------
chris_swissborg
SwissBorg ([https://swissborg.com/en/](https://swissborg.com/en/)) | Lausanne,
SWITZERLAND | Full-Time | ONSITE

SwissBorg is a fintech company building the new era of wealth management on
the blockchain. Developed by a team of financial experts, we are decentralized
to the world with teams in Toronto, Tokyo and London and operate as a
meritocracy.

    
    
      We are looking for a FINANCIAL SCALA BACK-END ENGINEER.
    

Essentially, you would be building a robust and scalable infrastructure
capable of handling digital cash and crypto-currency transactions for
smartphone users all around the world.

Work involves financial algorithms so a Master's or PhD is preferred.

You can apply on our website or contact me directly at
christopher@swissborg.com

    
    
      Link to description: https://jobs.lever.co/swissborg/45611f41-fe61-478f-9d29-f276b8ce0cc2

~~~
nire
Great opportunity to work with a well funded start-up and create some awesome
financial algorithms.

------
plsoucy
TapClicks | Senior Software Engineers (LAMP and AngularJS) | Montreal, QC |
ONSITE, VISA, SALARY: 80-110k CAD + stock options

* Senior software engineers (back-end (LAMP/PHP 7), front-end (AngularJS), and full stack) (80-110k+ CAD)

* Senior DevOps engineer/team lead (85-125k+ CAD)

* Mobile QA tester (30-50k CAD)

* QA/QE Engineers (50-90k CAD)

* Tech support engineers/junior developers (30-60k CAD)

We build a unified reporting dashboard mostly targeted at marketing agencies,
with connections to 150+ third-party platforms from which we get data through
APIs and FTPs in some cases. We also offer a workflow management tool to help
make our clients more efficient.

TapClicks is #225 in the Inc 5000 list of fastest-growing private US companies
for 2017, and has offices in San Jose (Silicon Valley), Nashville and Boston.

We're looking for people in the Montreal area or willing to move to Montreal.
We're open to sponsoring VISAs for great candidates.

Email me at plsoucy@tapclicks.com if interested. Thanks!

------
aksakalli
HelloFresh | Berlin, Germany | Visa | Full-time | Onsite

HelloFresh is the leading global provider of fresh food at home in its 10
markets. It is the biggest meal kit service in the US.

HelloFresh is looking for Data Scientists and Machine Learning Engineers to
join the team. We aim to optimise our whole supply chain (from procurement to
delivery) using data science and automatic decision making.

HelloFresh supports relocation to Berlin.

Learn more and apply here:

\- Junior Machine Learning Engineer
[https://grnh.se/82db8bd71](https://grnh.se/82db8bd71)

\- Machine Learning Engineer
[https://grnh.se/e8e880ca1](https://grnh.se/e8e880ca1)

\- Junior Data Scientist
[https://grnh.se/ac677cae1](https://grnh.se/ac677cae1)

\- Senior Data Scientist
[https://grnh.se/3abfe2c41](https://grnh.se/3abfe2c41)

~~~
___cs____
What is the average salary in HelloFresh ?. Berlin startups are infamous for
paying very low salaries.

~~~
aksakalli
I would say it is relatively better as my experience goes but you can check
GlassDoor and decide for yourself.

Also, it is nice that they ask your salary expectation at first so nobody
would waste their time.

------
adrianhon
Six to Start | REMOTE (Europe/Asia time zones) | Full-time

We make the world's most successful smartphone fitness games with over 5
million players. Every day, we receive emails telling us how our games have
literally improved our players' health and, in some cases, even saved their
lives. Talk about job satisfaction!

Our flagship games, Zombies, Run! and The Walk, combine innovative real-world
gameplay with captivating stories and design. We want to find someone who can
help us improve and maintain our games so we can help make exercise fun for
millions for people.

[https://zombiesrungame.com](https://zombiesrungame.com)

* Senior Mobile Developer (iOS or Android): [https://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2018/senior-mobile-deve...](https://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2018/senior-mobile-developer/)

------
fjahr
Smart Host | Berlin, Germany | Frontend, Backend, Product | Full-time | Visa |
Onsite | [https://www.smart-host.com/](https://www.smart-host.com/)

Smart Host is giving independent hotels the digital marketing tools that help
them stay relevant in the age of booking.com and Airbnb. Our CRM suite
consists of 3 modules: Guests: giving the hotels insights about their in-house
guests in order to tailor services to their needs. Campaigns: to send only
relevant information to their previous guests and turn them into returning
customers. Offers: to craft custom offers for potential guests who are
requesting a stay. All our modules are using advanced statistical analysis
hidden in the background to synthesize actionable information and give clear
advice to our customers on how to treat and market to their guests while
avoiding to spam them with irrelevant information.

We are handling customer data with all the care it deserves and are, of
course, fully compliant with GDPR. We do not mine from any external data
sources and instead solely rely on data the hotels are gathering during a
guests stay as well as online surveys conducted directly with the guests. This
leaves us with generally very high quality of data.

Smart Host is a two year old, VC funded startup that is run by two experienced
entrepreneurs who each have successfully founded two companies previously. All
the members of the technical team are highly experienced and are looking for
support from other experienced and motivated individuals.

We are hiring for following positions: * Senior Backend Engineer (Java/Spring
Boot, Python), Salary: 60k - 85k * Senior Frontend Engineer (React/Redux),
Salary: 55k - 75k * Senior Product Manager, Salary: 55k - 75k

Full job descriptions and contact details at [https://www.smart-
host.com/en/about-us/#careers](https://www.smart-host.com/en/about-
us/#careers)

------
namenotrequired
JavaScript Developer | TutorMundi | Florianópolis, SC or São Paulo, SP -
Brazil | Onsite, Full-time

// Company

TutorMundi helps students get into the universities of their dreams. They are
tutored through our app by the brightest students from the best universities
of the country.

We're a small startup (I'm the only dev) that just found product market fit
this year and closed a round of funding last week.

The company was founded in Silicon Valley and the team is here in
Florianópolis, opening an office in São Paulo.

// Role

Full stack JavaScript! From the front end of the site and mobile app to the
back end and database. You'll be actively involved in crucial product and
growth decisions too.

Required languages:

\- Portuguese

\- English

\- HTML/CSS

\- JavaScript

More information in Portuguese:
[https://github.com/frontendbr/vagas/issues/1273](https://github.com/frontendbr/vagas/issues/1273)

// To apply

To apply email contact@tutormundi.com or any questions to bart@tutormundi.com

------
tsul
Everlane | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | everlane.com |
ONSITE Everlane is a fashion retailer looking for an experienced software
engineer to join its fast-growing technology team. We are taking on
increasingly complex challenges as a company that is reimagining the apparel
industry and setting a higher standard for transparency and sustainability.
Software engineers at Everlane have built, from scratch, the internal tools
and customer-facing experiences that drive one of the fastest-growing on- and
offline retailers.

Qualifications:

\- Minimum of 5 years of professional software engineering experience in a
production environment

\- Experience with high-traffic web applications

\- Proficient in web development technologis such as Ruby on Rails and
React/Redux

\- Proven ability to work cross-functionally with product managers and
designers

\- Proven ability to independently manage and execute software development
projects

Reach out to taylor.sullivan@everlane.com

------
ryanjodonnell
Cleary | Full-Time | Senior Full Stack (Rails), Senior Frontend (ReactJS) |
San Francisco, CA | 80k-150k, 0.25%-2.5%

We're looking for a senior engineer to join our experienced team in building
software to rethink the employee experience from the ground up. Founders are
entrepreneurs who previously sold a company to Twitter before and are taking
the lessons learned in the space to create a new suite of everyday work tools
focused on end-user delight, habit forming products and mobile-first design
thinking. We have a large enterprise client signed up from day 1 and are
looking for talented full stack developers (Rails + React).

Apply: email ryan@gocleary.com with your resume or via angelist
[https://angel.co/clearytech/jobs/265576-full-stack-
engineer](https://angel.co/clearytech/jobs/265576-full-stack-engineer)

------
bdance
Diffbot | Machine Learning Engineer, ML Researcher, Software Engineer |
Mountain View | Full-time, Onsite, Visa

[https://www.diffbot.com/careers/](https://www.diffbot.com/careers/)

At Diffbot we are developing an autonomous knowledge extraction system that is
performing at better-than-human levels of precision in production within
hundreds of companies. We're one of the few profitable AI startups that exist
and our automatically synthesized knowledge graph generates 1B+ entities and
1T+ facts. We're putting together a top-tier team now with the goal of trying
to build the first real production-grade general knowledge graph and resolving
entities against our knowledge graph.

Must have minimum of 5 years industry work experience. Check out our career
page for more information. Contact us directly at monica@diffbot.com

------
apaugh
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time | We have raised
over $80M to apply machine learning to one of the most unique datasets in
existence - tens of millions of images of cells under a huge number of
biological and chemical perturbations, generated in our own labs - in order to
find treatments for hundreds of diseases. Our long term mission is to decode
biology to radically improve lives - we want to understand biology so well
that we can fix most things that go wrong in our bodies. Among other awesome
folks, Yoshua Bengio is one of our advisors, and helps our ML team come up
with novel ways of tackling these problems.

We’re looking for:

* ML researchers: Looking for a highly experienced senior/principal-level machine learning researcher who wants a challenging problem, lots of rich data, and knowledge that their breakthroughs will seriously help people. No bio background needed.

* Biologists, computational biologists, automation scientists, and drug discovery experts. [http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers) for more details and to apply.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 5 ski resorts. Great pay, health
insurance, 401k, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, a top-
caliber team, and help make a massively positive impact. Happy to
sponsor/extend visas, but you need to already be authorized to work in the US
--we can’t handle the lottery at this stage.

Tech: Data science: pydata stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn, matplotlib,
bokeh, tensorflow w/keras, etc), a cluster of GPUs for all your research ideas
Software engineering: python, clojure[script], javascript, go, react.js,
kafka, kubernetes (GKE), GCE, AWS

Our team of 98 so far:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
piinecone
Bookreport | [http://www.bookreport.io](http://www.bookreport.io) | Senior
Developer | Full-Stack | Distributed Team | Full-time | Remote

Bookreport is a new K-12 financial ERP that integrates budgeting, purchasing,
approvals, accounting, HR, and payroll into one system. Our current customers
are charter schools that don’t have the time or resources to handle the
financial and administrative workload associated with running a school.

Eventually, we will be able to provide data-driven answers to currently
unanswered questions about how best to fund K-12 education.

We are looking for an experienced, full-stack developer to join our small but
growing team. Our stack includes Go (golang), MySQL, GraphQL, Relay, React,
and Kubernetes. Experience with these specific technologies is preferred, but
not required.

If you’re interested, email me at nick@bookreport.io.

------
mindows
Brava Home, Inc. | Redwood City, CA | Full-Stack Engineer, DevOps | Full-time
| Onsite | [https://careers.brava.com](https://careers.brava.com)

Want to actually work on something your friends and family can understand and
appreciate? We build kickass ovens with independently controlled, infrared
heating lamps that can cook a full tray of different ingredients all at once,
in less time, with less energy. check out brava.com for more technical info =)

Brava’s WOMP (Web, OvenUI, Mobile, and Platform) team is looking for
passionate engineers that are not afraid to jump in and learn new technologies
and push themselves everyday to change how we cook at home. We build software
that drives everything from the user interface on the oven’s touch screen to
the k8s cluster that runs e-commerce, content management services, mobile
backends, and device-to-device communication channels. Perks? we don’t have a
fancy gym or a michelin star cafeteria that serves sushi, but your desk will
be equipped with a fully operational, dev oven you will use to develop and
test your code. We also use ovens at home to come up with our own recipes, or
find/fix bugs.

We are actively looking for:

\- DevOps engineers with k8s experience

\- Full-stack engineers with nodejs/python/swift/react(js/native) experience
[https://careers.brava.com/software-engineer-full-
stack](https://careers.brava.com/software-engineer-full-stack)

\- Build/Release engineer [https://careers.brava.com/build-release-
engineer](https://careers.brava.com/build-release-engineer)

We don’t phone screen our candidates with algorithm questions, but we do
expect our candidates to show us how they code in real life.

Email min@brava.com to apply. Please include your resume, github handle, and
anything interesting you’d like to share with us.

------
coffeefirst
The Atlantic | Front-End Developer | Washington, DC | onsite

We’re looking for an experienced developer to join The Atlantic’s Revenue
Team, a new part of the Product Team focused on the hardest problem on the
Internet: how do we fund journalism in ways that provide a __world-class
reader experience __?

Tech stack is ES6/SASS/Gulp/Rollup with a little Node and Django as needed,
and a fair amount of technical autonomy. We're making platforms/frameworks/new
capabilities with an emphasis on site performance and the reader experience.
It should be a lot of variety and creative problem solving.

[https://atlanticmedia.applytojob.com/apply/QNgAq4RKeD/MidLev...](https://atlanticmedia.applytojob.com/apply/QNgAq4RKeD/MidLevel-
Senior-Web-Developer-Revenue-Team)

------
countryqt30
AlleAktien.de | REMOTE WANTED: DevOps Engineering Team Lead

For someone special who wants to do both hands-on technical infrastructure-
focused work AND lead/manage a small remote team (2-3 people) of really
talented people doing the same.

WHO ARE WE:

At AlleAktien.de we’re building an investment research company for individual
investors. We use company 10-K and 10-Q reports as well as management
interviews, analyst and market reports, case studies and news article to
summarize the most important information about company and present them in an
easy-to-understand way to private, individual investors and help them make
great investment decisions. Join us now!

[https://www.alleaktien.de](https://www.alleaktien.de)

Learn more or apply:

[https://www.alleaktien.de](https://www.alleaktien.de)

------
aminima-ctt
Cryptact Ltd. | Engineer | Tokyo, Japan | ONSITE | FULL TIME

We are looking for mid-level engineers with experience in React, Node, React
Native and mobile app development.

We are also looking for mid-level engineering generalists who enjoy working
with data and have an interest in financial services and/or
blockchain/cryptocurrencies.

Cryptact is a FinTech startup company aiming to provide services centering on
virtual assets. Our first service was an online web-based service called
tax@cryptact aiming to help Japanese investors in cryptocurrencies manage
their comprehensive ledger of transactions for reporting and tax purposes. In
the short amount of time since the service was launched (end-December 2017),
it has grown to Japan's largest with over 30,000 users. Several joint projects
related to the platform are also underway with some of Japan's largest
financial services and FinTech companies. The immediate goal for this service
is to rapidly grow the user base and build a one-stop investment support
platform for individuals, professionals and investment institutions.

The co-founders have over 40 years of experience in financial services and
technology. The management team is a mix of Japanese and US professionals and
we aim to be one of the few global-reaching startup companies based in Japan.
Distributed ledger technology and smart contracts are going to change the
financial industry dramatically in the next 10 years. At Cryptact we aim to be
one of the key players of this change.

We can provide assistance with visa renewal if you are already working in
Japan.

The stack for our services is fully Typescript-based Node and React. Our
market data services utilize Python and Java/Kotlin/Haskell. Our entire
infrastructure is Linux based on AWS.

Depending on the skill-set and area of expertise of the individual, Japanese
language ability may be required. The entire code base, comments and
documentation are in English.

Please email hcm@cryptact.com for more information.

------
HoyaSaxa
Narmi (Techstars NYC '17)| Senior Full Stack Engineer | New York, NY (NYC) |
ONSITE | [https://www.narmitech.com](https://www.narmitech.com) Narmi is
helping reinvent banking in the United States. We create a more accessible and
useful financial ecosystem by powering the online banking, mobile banking, and
open banking APIs for the 10,000 credit unions and community banks in the
United States. You'll be working on production software that has a real impact
on the average American's life everyday. Our software helps them save money on
their bills, understand their financial story, protect their families and move
money. Narmi was founded by two Georgetown University alums who previously
worked as CEO and CTO of a $18 million credit union and also at some of the
largest banks in the world.

Even if you don't think you are an exact fit for one of our current openings,
we'd still love to talk.

We are always looking for well-rounded engineers to join our team in NYC.
Having expertise in python (django and django-rest-framework), vue.js, react
native, ansbile, terraform, visual design/UI/UX, and/or security are all
pluses!

The interview process entails an intro call to get to know each other,
followed by an in-person interview that includes a code pairing session.

Some keywords: * Senior Full Stack Engineer, Senior Full-stack Engineer,
Senior Full Stack Developer, Senior Full-stack Developer * Senior Front End
Engineer, Senior Front-end Engineer, Senior Front End Developer, Senior
Software Engineer, Senior Product Engineer * Banking, finance, online banking,
mobile banking, open banking APIs, * New York City, New York, NY, NYC,
Manhattan

You can learn more on our website and apply via email: jobs @ our domain. Make
sure to mention you found us on Hacker News. You can also apply via
AngelList[1] Also please feel free to reach out directly to me chris @ our
domain.

[1] [https://angel.co/narmi/jobs](https://angel.co/narmi/jobs)

------
tbarbugli
Stream | Senior Backend Developer | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE |
[https://getstream.io](https://getstream.io) Stream is an API service to build
scalable newsfeeds and activity streams.

We're looking for a senior backend dev to work on our core APIs. Our tech
stack: Golang / Python 3 / AWS. We built and operate our own in-house
distributed database (Go + Raft + RacksDB + gRPC).

Experience running high traffic, highly available services is a big plus. We
also have an office in Boulder, CO which you are welcome to visit.

Apply: [https://angel.co/stream/jobs/241159-backend-software-
enginee...](https://angel.co/stream/jobs/241159-backend-software-engineer-go-
python)

~~~
sevmardi
Would you consider a part-time candidate?

------
ellemjee
Knock.com | Senior Backend Node.js Engineer | Full Time | REMOTE |
[https://knock.com](https://knock.com)

Knock is on a mission to make home buying and selling simple and certain.
Knock is an online home trade-in platform that uses data science to price
homes accurately, technology to sell them quickly and a dedicated team of
professionals to guide you every step of the way.

Stack is JS, Node, AWS, Go, Postgres, MySQL, Docker.

Entire engineering department is fully remote.

[https://www.knock.com/jobs](https://www.knock.com/jobs)

[https://knock.breezy.hr/p/82d85b179f81-backend-node-js-
engin...](https://knock.breezy.hr/p/82d85b179f81-backend-node-js-engineer-
remote-in-us)

------
jmjoseph
MIT Quest for Intelligence | Full-Stack Engineer | Cambridge, MA | Onsite |
Full-time | [https://quest.mit.edu/](https://quest.mit.edu/)

The Bridge, as part of the MIT Quest for Intelligence, is hiring the first AI
engineers to help build the next generation AI and machine learning platform
for campus. The goal of this project is to develop the necessary software
services and infrastructure that allow AI to accelerate research and
education.

More info:
[https://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_mit/externa...](https://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_mit/external/jobDetails/jobDetail.html?jobPostId=13729&localeCode=en-
us)

------
hoyitsjohnny
Haven | San Francisco & Singapore | Full Time

Haven is a SaaS-based platform for high volume freight shippers which
modernizes their logistics operations. We have a network of robust apps for
rate management, shipment procurement and tracking, workflow customization,
task and document management, analytics, and team collaboration. The freight
industry is still operating in the 20th century, powered by email and
spreadsheets. Our customers believe we're the future.

We're hiring for Full Stack Engineers for junior, senior and principal levels,
designers, product managers, customer success, and product marketing.

Apply at [https://haveninc.com/company-career/](https://haveninc.com/company-
career/)

------
akitsen
LogicMonitor | Onsite : (Santa Barbara, CA) , (Austin, TX), (Boston, MA)

Hi, we're LogicMonitor. We do SaaS-based performance monitoring for modern IT
infrastructure.

LogicMonitor provides full visibility into complex, hybrid infrastructure,
offering granular performance monitoring and actionable data and insights.

4.6 / 5 Stars on Glassdoor : [https://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-
LogicMonitor-E...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-LogicMonitor-
EI_IE648724.11,23.htm)

We are ramping up hiring for a lot of development positions!!! Come and join
the team.

Apply here:
[https://www.logicmonitor.com/careers/](https://www.logicmonitor.com/careers/)

------
erikrek
Streetbees | Junior / Senior Data Scientists and Data Engineers | Full-time,
ONSITE, London
[https://streetbees.workable.com/j/B0BC66BE9E](https://streetbees.workable.com/j/B0BC66BE9E)

Come join our amazing data science team and help build the world’s
intelligence platform.

If building a brand new ML stack from scratch, researching and developing
state-of-the-art NLP and changing an established market with a well-funded
company sounds like your cup of tea, then we would love to hear from you :-)

Streetbees is building the world's first real-time platform for market data
insights. We connect our clients with real time data on the behaviours and
opinions of their customers. Using the Streetbees app, we broadcast our
clients' requests to our thousands of "bees" on the ground in over 150
countries. Our bees reply with in the moment behavioural data, often in the
form of text, images or video.

From this we extract deep insights into customer behaviour as captured at the
moment of consumption, purchase etc. Our clients include some of the largest
FMCG companies in the world and with the success of our product the company is
growing rapidly.

Therefore, we are now looking to further expand our data science team with all
levels of experience. This is a unique opportunity to be part of a growing,
talented team that are building and inventing novel data science. As part of
the team, you will be instrumental in shaping what Streetbees become, working
alongside our engineers, product and business teams to architect and develop
our innovative platform.

We are looking for Data Scientists and Data Engineers at all levels.

If you are interested ping me on erik@streetbees.com or follow either or these
links:
[https://streetbees.workable.com/j/8888AE8BD1](https://streetbees.workable.com/j/8888AE8BD1)
[https://streetbees.workable.com/j/8888AE8BD1](https://streetbees.workable.com/j/8888AE8BD1)

------
derEitel
Charité Berlin | Berlin, Germany | PhD Candidate in machine learning applied
on neuroscience | Full-Time

Interested in doing a PhD in machine learning for healthcare? We are offering
a PhD position at Charité Berlin.

German is not required!
______________________________________________________________ Deep Learning
in clinical neuroimaging

PhD scholarship (starting October/November 2018, initially for 2 years;
Promotionsstipendium II at Charité)

At the Berlin Center for Advanced Neuroimaging and Bernstein Center for
Computational Neuroscience (Charité), we are looking for a motivated and
highly talented PhD student for various research questions within the
interdisciplinary field of deep learning and clinical neuroimaging. In
particular, we employ convolutional neural networks for finding new
representations from neuroimaging data in order to predict disease conversion
and future clinical disability in neurological as well as psychiatric
diseases. Whereas previous disease decoding approaches mostly relied on
expert-based extraction of features in combination with standard
classification algorithms and thus strongly depend on the choice of data
representation, convolutional networks are capable of learning hierarchical
information directly from raw imaging data. By this, they have a great
potential for finding unexpected and latent data characteristics and might
perform as a real “second reader”. A major focus will be on visualization
techniques to make the learned content of convolutional neural networks
visible.

Requirements for the PhD student: \- Very good degree in computer science,
mathematics, physics, psychology, computational neuroscience or related
subject. \- Very good programming skills (e.g. Python) \- Experience in
machine learning \- Good writing and communication skills (in English)

Please send your application (motivation+CV) in one pdf-file (in English or
German) to:

Dr. Kerstin Ritter Berlin Center for Advanced Neuroimaging, Bernstein-Zentrum
für Computational Neuroscience Charité - Universitätsmedizin Berlin
Sauerbruchweg 4, Charitéplatz 1, 10117 Berlin Email: kerstin.ritter@bccn-
berlin.de

------
ta-job
Transamerica | Senior Java Developer | Denver, CO | Full-time | ONSITE |
Competitive Salary + Bonus, 401k + Pension, Healthcare.

Transamerica is a part of AEGON, an international life insurance, pension, and
asset management company. We are building B2B and B2C applications to support
our lines of business.

I have 5 open positions for Senior Java Devs in our downtown Denver office. We
are building microservices using Java, Spring Boot, and Camel. We are
deploying to OpenShift on-prem or to AWS. Familiarity with AWS (ECS, Kineses,
DynamoDB, S3), build tools (Maven, Jenkins, Git), API gateways is a plus.

You can read full job posting and apply here:
[https://goo.gl/6HuU4U](https://goo.gl/6HuU4U)

------
joeclef
Namshi.com | Dubai |Sr Backend Engineers & Cybersecurity Engineer | Full-time
| Onsite | Visa + Relocation assistance |
[https://namshi.com](https://namshi.com) Founded in 2011, Namshi is the
biggest fashion e-commerce retailer in the Middle East.

My name is Joe, a backend engineer here at Namshi. During the past 2 years, I
have really enjoyed working as part of the tech team. In particular, I love:
1- Working with empathetic and smart managers, both technical and non-
technical. 2- The various opportunities to make an impact. 3- Opportunities to
take ownership. 4- Working as a team where one supports each other. 5- No
politics or BS meetings :slightly_smiling_face:

Sr. Backend Engineer

====================

As a Sr. Backend Engineer, you’ll be tasked to work on a spectrum of services
ranging from our customer-facing APIs to tools that power our logistics
infrastructure. We are a very pragmatic and experienced team, so from time to
time, you will see engineers busy TDDing on a feature, whereas at other times
we’re straight to live. We pride of being a heterogeneous team that’s
experienced to know how and when to abstract.

Security Engineer:

==================

As a Security Engineer, you’ll be tasked with running internal assessments,
ranging from pentesting our cloud infrastructure to social engineering around
the office, review our security policies and define the best strategy to
improve our posture. In addition to that, you will be actively collaborating
with external researchers through our HackerOne program, which is going to be
directly under your responsibility. On top of this, as the months will go by,
you will probably spend time training both our technical and non-technical
staff to raise awareness and make sure we got the basics covered.

We have a microservice architecture where we use tools such as Node.js,
Python, Go, AWS, Docker, Kubernetes, Google Cloud, React, Redis etc.

To apply please send an email with your resume to work-in-tech@namshi.com. Or
you can also email me directly at joe.jean@namshi.com.

------
smartin_ctl
Crisis Text Line | Senior Software Engineer | New York, Durham\Raleigh NC,
Seattle WA, Lincoln NE, San Francisco |
[https://www.crisistextline.org/careers-
internships](https://www.crisistextline.org/careers-internships)

Crisis Text Line | DevOps Engineer | NYC |
[https://www.crisistextline.org/careers-
internships](https://www.crisistextline.org/careers-internships)

Crisis Text Line is a tech startup that just happens to be a non-profit. We
operate the first national text-based crisis intervention service in the US
and are now working with partner organizations to provide the same service in
Canada and the UK with more countries on the way. Our goal is to empower
people in crisis to move from a hot moment to a cool calm. Our work makes a
real difference in the lives of real people, every day - we aren't shy about
claiming we save lives.

Hear it from our Founder and CEO:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/nancy_lublin_the_heartbreaking_tex...](https://www.ted.com/talks/nancy_lublin_the_heartbreaking_text_that_inspired_a_crisis_help_line)

Benefits:

\- We cover 100% of the cost for health insurance for you and your family on
our standard plan (a premium plan exists if you need/want more coverage)

\- 3 weeks vacation plus the week between Christmas & New Years & your
birthday off

\- Competitive salary that is location independent - so the same salary
whether you're in NYC or Durham or any other office

\- Sabbatical - After two years, employees can take a paid month to volunteer
anywhere in the world!

Engineer Application:
[https://crisistextline.workable.com/j/55CDAE57EB](https://crisistextline.workable.com/j/55CDAE57EB)

DevOps Application:
[https://crisistextline.workable.com/j/2905C538C8](https://crisistextline.workable.com/j/2905C538C8)

------
chillydawg
Longshot Systems | Multiple Roles | Marylebone, London, UK | ONSITE | Full
time

At Longshot Systems Ltd we're a small startup building advanced platforms for
sports betting analytics and trading. Having developed a lot of our core
platform infrastructure we are looking to begin expanding our trading strategy
development activity.

1) Senior Machine Learning Engineer | £70k-£85k ([https://longshot-systems-
ltd.workable.com/j/529141E6D2](https://longshot-systems-
ltd.workable.com/j/529141E6D2)). You'd be turning prototype trading models
into production-ready systems, designing and building the tooling & frameworks
to support strategy research and development as well as architecting the high-
level design of the strategy software to minimise trading latency and scale
effectively. Our ML stack is Numpy/Scipy based and communicates with our core
infrastructure, written in Golang, by RPC. The ideal candidate will have a
strong software engineering background, with broad experience across a range
of topics related to general high performance computing such as multi-
threading, networking, profiling and optimisation.

2) Senior Machine Learning Researcher | £70k-£85k ([https://longshot-systems-
ltd.workable.com/j/23F31D6A82](https://longshot-systems-
ltd.workable.com/j/23F31D6A82)) You'd be designing, testing and implementing
new high frequency sports betting strategies based on machine learning models.
If you're the kind of person who enjoys knocking up a prototype model based on
something you read the other day in a research paper you'll enjoy our working
environment; you'll have a high level of autonomy to research whichever
methods you felt would be best suited to the problem at hand. A strong
mathematical understanding of the fundamentals of Machine Learning is very
important for this role and ideally you'll have experience in doing research
on cutting-edge models either in industry or academia.

Website:
[https://www.longshotsystems.co.uk](https://www.longshotsystems.co.uk)

------
abaron
LendKey | New York or Ohio (Cincinnati) | Full-time | ONSITE | $70k - $150k+ |
Support Engineer, Senior/Lead Software Engineer, Platform Engineer, Data
Engineer, UX Director | [https://www.lendkey.com/](https://www.lendkey.com/)

Come help us build the next generation Lending as a Service platform. We're in
an exciting transition phase where we need some key people to help break down
our monolith into services. LendKey is a growth-stage lending technology firm
that partners with credit unions and community banks to allow them to offer
some of the most borrower-friendly loans in the industry (mostly in student
loan / student loan re-fi space). LendKey enables these community financial
institutions to bring loans to consumers online, making the end-to-end lending
process easy & simple for both borrowers and lenders. Because we're growth
stage (founded in 2009, Series C) the team has the advantage of being at a
stable company but still have elements of a start-up (115 employees
currently).

What we offer:

• Competitive Salary

• Stock options

• Unlimited Vacation Policy

• Flexible work environment

• Startup culture

• Employee events/activities

• Good benefits

We're looking for top tech talent in software, platform, data engineering, and
UX. What we're seeking in all of these roles: Team-members who are open to
learning new technologies. Brave enough to implement solutions to challenging
problems. Can be hands-on but also strategic. Willing to speak your mind but
kind to others when doing it. We're Ruby on Rails, Linux, Docker, but we're
actively searching for the next tool for the job. For data/reporting we are a
SQL Server and MySQL shop, looking for Apache Hadoop, Kafka, Airflow and
Amazon Redshift experience.

Shoot me an email at tony (dot) baron at lendkey.com with resume or questions!
Don't quite fit and things sound interesting? Let's see if we can work
something out, anyway. I'm an engineer here at LendKey.

------
arnon
SQream | Tel Aviv, Israel | Full-Time ONSITE

SQream is the company behind SQream DB, a GPU-accelerated data warehouse. We
focus on building the fastest performing SQL data warehouse.

SQream recently closed a B-round led by Alibaba Group, and is now growing,
fast.

We've got 8 open positions, but also accept unsolicited CVs:

See our open positions on
[https://sqream.com/about/careers/](https://sqream.com/about/careers/) : \-
Cloud Infrastructure Architect \- Linux System Administrator \- GPU Software
Developer \- Haskell software developer (Compiler team) \- Big data engineer
\- High performance C++/CUDA software developer \- Pre-sale engineer

You can also send your CV to jobs@sqream.com

------
novocaine
Memrise | Software Engineers, Data Engineers | London UK | Full-Time, Onsite,
Visa sponsorship and relocation available |
[https://www.memrise.com](https://www.memrise.com)

Memrise gives people learning superpowers!

We've got:

* An impactful mission - Memrise helps users achieve confident, real-world language skills & connect with new cultures.

* Exciting technical challenges for you to work on. We build for scalability & high availability; use machine learning powering real-world, user facing features; have big data to process and feed into our adaptive learning algorithms; and smooth, refined user interfaces to build that our users will adore.

* Funding - we just closed our Series B at $15.5M!

* A large user base - we now have about 40M users!

* An awesome team - [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wORv8J1n0y8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wORv8J1n0y8)

We're looking for:

* Mid-level and Senior Backend Software Engineers. We use Python 3.6 / Django / MySQL / Redis / Celery running on Kubernetes / AWS.

* Senior Android Engineer. We're App of the Year 2017 on the Google Play Store.

* iOS Software Engineer. We use Obj-C/Swift & our app is regularly featured - [https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/memrise-learn-languages/id63...](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/memrise-learn-languages/id63..). .. and you might have spotted us at WWDC this year using CoreML - [https://twitter.com/memrise/status/1003731119639007232](https://twitter.com/memrise/status/1003731119639007232)

* Senior Data Engineer. We use Redshift, Segment, Looker, Airflow and Apache Spark, all on AWS.

Apply at [https://www.memrise.com/jobs/](https://www.memrise.com/jobs/)

------
seanwbren
MakerDAO | Full Stack Developer, SysAdmin/DevOps, Business Dev | Santa Cruz,
New York, Europe, Worldwide | ONSITE |
[https://makerdao.com/](https://makerdao.com/) MakerDAO has created a
decentralized (because it's on Ethereum) and trustless (because no persons
control funds, immutable code does) system of crypto-collaterized loans and a
token called Dai that is soft-pegged to the US dollar. We've been live since
December, and growing very quickly all around the world.

Check out makerdao.com/careers for positions, and email me (sean@) if you're
interested in a role not listed there or have any questions.

------
dkhenry
PlanetScale | Backend Engineer | Mountain View, Ca | Full-Time |
[https://planetscale.com/careers](https://planetscale.com/careers)

PlanetScale is an early stage startup building the worlds most scaleable
database systems. We were founded by some of the engineers behind the open
source product Vitess ( vitess.io ) and we are building out the ability for
anyone to run Vitess clusters at the same scale as YouTube. For any candidates
tired of the quizzes and puzzles of traditional interviews ask us about our
alternative hiring path. Email careers@planetscale.com or apply online at
planetscale.com/careers

~~~
beefman
How does your alternative hiring path work?

~~~
dkhenry
The alternative path is pretty simple. We decided that we wanted to get out of
the traditional interview process that no one on the team felt was all that
great. So we came up with a simple plan. If you want a job we will give one to
you. First step is we have an exploratory conversation to make sure you
understand what your getting into and make sure you understand the
requirements. Then if there is still interest we will ask for at least one
reference that can talk about your past job performance. We will sign the
candidate to an agreeable contract not to exceed three months, and at any
point during that contract if either party feels its not working out they can
cancel the contract. At the end of three months the candidate would be brought
onboard if thats what everyone still wanted. The idea is if we explain what we
are looking for and are very up front about the requirements you will either
have enough confidence to take us up on the job risking unemployment if you
can't perform or your will be able to really show your capabilities in a way
that no two hour interview is capable of showing.

------
vldr
GUTS Tickets | Frontend/Backend/Blockchain devs | Amsterdam, The Netherlands |
ONSITE €35k-€60k p.a. depending on experience, part-time/full-time, SARS plan
available.

GUTS Tickets is a ticketing platform & service that puts an end to disgraceful
secondary ticket prices and ticket fraud. We prefer onsite team-members at the
moment. We're located at the top floor of Pakhuis de Zwijger, in Amsterdam
with a beautiful view over the water and inner city.

We're hiring frontend, backend & blockchain developers.

Our (current) tech-stack:

Backend: Python / Django / REST API / Golang

Blockchain: Ethereum / Solidity / Crypto

Frontend: Vue.js / Ember.js / React Native (yes, we do them all)

We're looking for anyone who does & loves any of the following. Overlapping
skills or full-stack is a big plus:

Frontend JS development (senior/medior/junior): JavaScript, Vue.js, EmberJS,
Tests, HTML, CSS/SASS/PostCSS, Bootstrap

Backend development (medior/junior): Python 3.5+, Django REST API, Golang,
PostgreSQL

Blockchain development (medior/senior): Ethereum, Solidity, Smart Contracts

DevOps: Gitlab, CI/CD, AWS

Competitive salary based on experience: part-time or full-time is negotiable.
ESOP (SARS) or token plan are negotiable. Employee-based conference, hardware
and training budget is available.

Perks: PS4 Pro and 4K TV gaming-battles, ping-pong tournaments, Friday-
afternoon bbq/drinks on roof terrace (looking over Amsterdam), committed team-
members from all over the world (all on-site), meetups & lightning talks,
access to "fill in whatever you want" events & conferences.

Got GUTS? Join our team and send your CV to jobs (at) guts.tickets (soliciting
is NOT appreciated).

Check out [https://guts.tickets/jobs](https://guts.tickets/jobs) and
[https://guts.tickets](https://guts.tickets) for more info.

------
adamb0mb1
PayScale | Mid-level, Senior, and/or Principle Software Engineers | Seattle |
Onsite | Full-time

PayScale helps individuals figure out how much they should be paid, and helps
companies set pay for their employees. 100's of millions of individuals have
come to use for help over the last decade.

Our team is focused on getting data from the customer into our products, with
little-to-no friction. We also work on sharing data between our products.

[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PayScale/743999675421877-Pri...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PayScale/743999675421877-Principal-
Backend-Engineer)

------
tetron
Curoverse (a Veritas Genetics company) | Boston, MA and remote

Work on the open source Arvados ([http://arvados.org](http://arvados.org))
platform for storage & analysis of biomedical big data, used by major biotech
& pharma companies. Small team, relaxed work environment, work on software
that supports researchers working on the cutting edge of precision medicine
and drug discovery. Hiring all positions in engineering and operations,
Linux/Python/Golang.

[https://curoverse.com/about](https://curoverse.com/about)

------
erranteme
Profitap | Mid- or Senior Full-Stack Developer | Eindhoven, The Netherlands |
Onsite, Fulltime | www.profitap.com

Our hardware and software engineers develop cutting edge network monitoring
equipment and network analysis software. We are looking for an experienced
Full-Stack Developer that will support our team of engineers in creating the
best network monitoring equipment on the market. Besides your frontend and
backend programming skills, you also have an eye for usability and user
experience design.

We like to see experience with:

\- NodeJS

\- AngularJS

\- TypeScript

\- HTML/CSS

We offer a great work environment on the High Tech Campus in Eindhoven. If you
are interested email recruit@profitap.com.

------
papercruncher
Tubi TV | iOS, DevOps, Elixir | San Francisco | ONSITE VISA |
[https://tubitv.com](https://tubitv.com)

We are making studio produced TV shows and movies available for streaming
everywhere and to everyone, 100% free. Join Tubi TV and reinvent the way
consumers discover and consume premium, studio content. Some of our studio
partners include MGM, Lionsgate and Paramount. We offer very competitive base
salary, stock options, full medical, dental & vision, catered lunch, gym
subsidies and your choice of hardware. Learning is a huge part of our culture
and we frequently help non-engineers learn basic programming skills.

We are hiring for:

* Lead & Sr IC Elixir Platform Engineers: We are heavy Elixir users, using Elixir to power both our gRPC services as well as critical infrastructure like our video transcoding & packaging pipeline [https://grnh.se/db7e29e41](https://grnh.se/db7e29e41)

* Lead & Sr IC Infrastructure Engineers: This is our equivalent of a DevOps/SRE role. We have been able to grow so far using infrastructure-as-code and configuration-as-code practices, but now we need a build a team to own all infrastructure [https://grnh.se/dec2c3b31](https://grnh.se/dec2c3b31)

* Sr iOS Engineer: We are particularly proud of our iOS app. After spending some time focusing on performance and stability, we are ready to roll out a lot of features that our users have been asking for [https://grnh.se/7be0fb951](https://grnh.se/7be0fb951)

* Roku OTT Engineer: Roku has been making waves recently and their market penetration is growing. If you are excited about the platform and looking to work on one of the largest apps available on Roku, this might be a role for you. No previous BrightScript experience required, we will teach you all that you need to know [https://grnh.se/8f72c2ec1](https://grnh.se/8f72c2ec1)

Positions are available ONSITE in San Francisco & Beijing. If you would like
to chat more, email me directly and mention HN in the subject.

------
vivcomma
OPEN SOURCE SELF DRIVING CAR
[https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot)

Here's the plan: [https://medium.com/@comma_ai/our-road-to-self-driving-
victor...](https://medium.com/@comma_ai/our-road-to-self-driving-
victory-603a9ed20204)

There are no requirements beyond writing good code. Just convince us that you
can do the task and make it ship. Our stack is largely Python, with some C/C++
and JS(React)

Reach out with a GitHub to givemeajob@comma.ai

------
eric_khun
Buffer | Mobile Product Designer, Product Engineer, Front-End Engineer | Full-
time | Remote (anywhere on earth) | $78k-$114k (adjusted to your cost of
living and XP).

• We Value clear communication, transparency, open-mindedness, empathy and
patience are just a few of Buffer's cultural values. We are looking for a
person who understands this culture and will thrive within a team of people
passionate about self-improvement, honesty and openness.

• Apply here if you think you'd suit!
[http://journey.buffer.com](http://journey.buffer.com)

------
caust1c
Segment | Engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite Segment is
building the customer data platform for everyone. We transform data and route
to over 200 different integrations, adding new ones every day. We're
processing billions of events daily and maintain the analytics infrastructure
for companies like DigitalOcean, Instacart, New Relic, and Docker. Our goal is
to help companies learn from how their users interact with the products to
build even better products. We also like to share our work and what we learn,
here are some recent examples:

    
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/secure-access-to-100-aws-accounts/
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/allocation-efficiency-in-high-performance-go-services/
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/bob-loblaws-log-blog/
      
      - https://segment.com/blog/5-advanced-testing-techniques-in-go/
    
      - https://open.segment.com

We have a modern stack consisting of Go (golang), AWS ECS, Docker, Javascript,
React, GraphQL, Kafka, and others! If any of this sounds interesting, we'd
love to hear from you! Check out our open positions at
[https://segment.com/engineering#jobs](https://segment.com/engineering#jobs)
If you have specific questions, feel free to reach out to me directly alan ⒜
segment.com (but please do apply on the site).

------
jongleberry
Dollar Shave Club | Software Engineers | Full-Time OR Contract | ONSITE |
Marina del Rey (Los Angeles), CA |
[https://www.dollarshaveclub.com](https://www.dollarshaveclub.com)

We're looking for frontend, backend, and infrastructure engineers! Come work
with React, Go, Elixir, Kubernetes, and more! Here are a list of all our open
positions: [https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/jobs/all-
jobs](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/jobs/all-jobs)

    
    
      - VP of Data Science: https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/o8yJ7fwg
      - VP of Enterprise Architecture: https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oS457fwS
      - Lead Software Engineer, Frontend: https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oyc67fwH
      - Senior Software Engineer, Mobile Android: https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/ozE87fwc
      - Senior Software Engineer, Backend: https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oDc67fwM  
      - Senior Data Scientist: https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/o4mI5fwX
      - Software Engineer, Infrastructure: https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/os6W6fwk 
    

Feel free to email me directly if you have any questions:
jon.ong@dollarshaveclub.com

------
ra_kete
VMRay | Software Engineer - Rust | Bochum, Germany | ONSITE

VMRay is a young company based in Bochum, Germany doing automated malware
analysis. While our main focus is on dynamic analysis using a sandbox, we also
recently started working on a static analyzer to reduce the overall analysis
time and enrich our reports with information carved from the file's contents.
Our initial release is written in pure Python which, as you know, has its
limits performance-wise. So we are now looking into rewriting certain
performance-sensitive parts of the static analyzer (such as file parsers) in a
faster language. We think Rust especially well suited for this task, due to
its safety guarantees, which are naturally important when working with
malicious files, as well as its good interoperability with Python.

Since we have no experience with designing and implementing software in Rust
yet, we are looking for a seasoned Rust developer to help us out. Aside from
developing on the static analyzer, our "Rust guy" should be willing and able
to mentor other team members to get up to speed with the language, as
necessary.

If that sounds interesting to you, please consider applying at:
[https://careers.vmray.com/apply-software-engineer-rust-
en/](https://careers.vmray.com/apply-software-engineer-rust-en/). I'm also
happy to answer any questions you might have, just shoot me an email at jteske
[at] vmray [dot] com!

------
leoedin
Automata | London, UK | Software, Firmware, Robotics | Onsite
[http://automata.tech](http://automata.tech)

We're a startup on a mission to make robotic automation affordable and simple.
We're currently fully funded and gearing up for volume manufacture and need
engineers of all stripes to solve all sorts of interesting problems in
robotics.

Our website lists a bunch of open positions:
[https://automata.tech/careers.html](https://automata.tech/careers.html)

------
kkobryn
OptionMetrics | Software Engineer | New York, NY | Full-Time | ONSITE |
optionmetrics.com

OptionMetrics is the financial industry’s premier provider of quality
historical option price data, tools, and analytics. Over 350 institutional
subscribers and universities rely on our products as their main source of
options pricing, implied volatility calculations, volatility surfaces, and
analytics. We enable traders to construct, test, and execute
options/derivatives investment strategies and accurately monitor their risk
exposure, so that they can make more informed and, ultimately, more profitable
investment decisions.

Most of the day-to-day would be done in Java, Python, and SQL. Our tech stack
also includes: C#, C++, Postgres, SQLite, AWS Redshift, Spring Boot, Angular,
AWS EMR/Hive, Spark, and Athena. You'll architect scalable designs for
applications accessing large financial data sets. You'll enjoy the challenge
of researching data issues to maintain quality in our large data sets and gain
an understanding of the complex math associated with options. You'll have true
ownership over your projects from beginning to end.

We're a smaller company at 26 employees. Our environment has as startup feel
though OptionMetrics has been around for almost 20 years. If you're
interested, apply at
[https://optionmetrics.com/careers/](https://optionmetrics.com/careers/) or
email resume to kkobryn@optionmetrics.com.

------
flrecruiting
Faithlife | Senior Full Stack Software Developer-Social Network | Bellingham,
WA or Chandler, AZ | Full-time | Onsite Faithlife is a tech company committed
to the Church. We build the world’s premier Bible study software, along with
an entire line of resources for Christian living: Faithlife.com (an online
community that connects Christians from all around the world), Proclaim (a
cloud-based church presentation tool), Faithlife TV (video streaming service),
the Faithlife Study Bible (the world’s most advanced study Bible), and more.
Faithlife is looking for an experienced full-stack engineer with the knowledge
and skills to help build Faithlife Groups. Faithlife Groups is an online
community that helps people find and create fellowship wherever they are. You
will be someone who can work well in a diverse environment of different
languages and technologies. You should have expertise in responsive web and
single page applications, but you will also have opportunities in the
services, data, and architecture overall. You should also be able to provide
positive technical leadership. Apply at
[https://faithlife.com/jobs/SeniorFaithlifeFullStackSoftwareD...](https://faithlife.com/jobs/SeniorFaithlifeFullStackSoftwareDeveloper)
or email devjobs@faithlife.com Check out all the developer positions we have
open here, under Software Development:
[https://faithlife.com/careers](https://faithlife.com/careers) Please note
that Faithlife cannot sponsor applicants for work visas.

------
aidanhs
Hadean | Engineers | London | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.hadean.com/](https://www.hadean.com/)

Hadean is a small (<10 engineers, for now!) startup looking for people who
want to have an impact in the distributed computing space.

We're building an OS (yes, an actual OS) for distributed computing, and are
looking for systems engineers looking for new challenges in a world that's
becoming distributed by default. You'll probably be using Rust, C and
assembly.

We're also building applications on top of this OS, with a current focus on
gaming, and are looking for engineers with an interest in pushing the
boundaries of MMO games and an appetite for tackling the hard technical
problems involved. You'll probably be using C++.

Please apply for one of the roles on
[http://careers.hadean.com/](http://careers.hadean.com/) if something has
caught your interest. We know hiring processes are often painful, so we try to
be respectful of your interest by getting the basics right - keeping the ball
rolling and giving you prompt updates on your application status. If you'd
like to talk with an actual person to find out more, you can e-mail me at
aidanhs@hadean.com - even if you don't find an exact match with our open
positions, if you're excited about our vision and feel like you have something
to add, please contact us!

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: [https://challenge.curbside.com](https://challenge.curbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[https://curbside.com/jobs](https://curbside.com/jobs) • Palo Alto, Ca. •
Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW H-1B’s, but we
can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and O-1’s.

------
laithshadeed
AIMMS BV| Haarlem, The Netherlands| Front End Software Engineer | Full-time |
Onsite

[https://aimms.com/english/about-us/careers/aimms-front-
end-s...](https://aimms.com/english/about-us/careers/aimms-front-end-software-
engineer/)

AIMMS is a forward-thinking software platform provider democratizing the use
of prescriptive analytics so that everyone is self-enabled to make better
decisions. We help organizations make better decisions through modeling,
optimization and data visualization. Our mission is to bring the benefits of
prescriptive analytics (optimization) to business and society. To achieve our
mission, we foster self-enablement – the ability for organizations to take
full control of their analytics strategy and execution.

As Front End Software Engineer you will work on our next generation web
application development platform which enables our customers to build their
own optimization solutions in the cloud. We develop software with which our
users develop end-user applications to employ mathematical optimization; a
combination of a bespoke programming language, an IDE that includes tools to
build UIs and a deployment environment.

To be able to do so, you need strong JavaScript knowledge and HTML5 and CSS
skills. We're looking for a team member with initiative, drive and never-
ending curiosity.

Please contact Pauline Nobel from HR at Pauline.Nobel@AIMMS.com

------
khushrushahi
Notch | Cambridge, MA | Part-time | Onsite

Notch is developing smart antenna technologies for IoT that extends
communication range and simultaneously protects against cybersecurity attacks.
Notch is a recent graduate of the Boston Techstars accelerator and was founded
by MIT alums in January 2018. We seek an extremely talented individual with
demonstrable success in customer discovery. This is an opportunity to join an
early stage startup with low commitment at first, either as part-time or to
fulfil class requirement for an independent study. If you are the right fit,
we would love for you to join our team particularly as we plan to raise in
late 2018 / early 2019 time frame. We are a small team that values
interpersonal and communication skills, integrity and diversity. We work out
of MIT’s The Engine.

Qualifications and Requirements • M.B.A. or degree in business,
marketing/sales or equivalent industry experience. • Demonstrated success in
finding product-market fit. • Demonstrated history of lead generation and
acquiring deals. • Experience with using CRMs. • Experience with using lean
methodology. • Demonstrated experience in A/B testing of products/websites. •
Excellent written and verbal communication skills • Solid teamwork and
leadership skills.

Nice to have • Demonstrated experience in crowd-funding. • Engineering
background. • Experience with grant writing.

Please send resume to info@notchtechnologies.com.

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP| C++ Developers| Philadelphia, PA| FULL TIME|
ONSITE| VISA| [https://www.scm-lp.com](https://www.scm-lp.com)

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 25+
years.

SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined implementation of
empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our highly productive team
works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing extensive data sets,
technology and the scientific method to devise and employ trading strategies
throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

Primary Responsibilities: \- Develop new software and enhance existing systems
in C++ on a linux platform. \- Create tools to process, store and analyze
quote, order and financial data. \- Work closely with our quantitative
research analysts, engineers and other groups to provide software solutions.

Requirements of the Candidate include: \- Undergraduate or graduate level
degree in Computer Science or Mathematics. \- C++ programming experience in a
Linux environment. \- Knowledge of shell scripts and other languages including
Perl, Bash or CSH is a plus. \- Knowledge of relational databases including
Sybase, SQL Server and Oracle is a plus.

To Apply, please click on the following link:
[https://grnh.se/a25961831](https://grnh.se/a25961831)

------
mod3ordinary
DieProduktMacher | Software Engineers, Web Developers | Munich, Germany |
Full-time | ONSITE

As Software Engineer at DieProduktMacher you will architect and implement
software that solves real human problems. We focus on building usable and
delightful digital products, and are looking for a (Senior) Software Engineer
to complement our Engineering Team. As Engineers we love digital products –
our hearts have always been online (yes, we spent a lot of time on IRC). We
love discussions about doing things right - whether it is automating our
integration & cloud delivery pipeline or choosing the best Augmented Reality
Library suited for tracking 3D objects.

Check out our job openings at: [https://www.dieproduktmacher.com/jobs/jobs-
bei-dieproduktmac...](https://www.dieproduktmacher.com/jobs/jobs-bei-
dieproduktmacher)

What we offer

    
    
      - A transparent salary structure
      - 4+1 working days (4 days of project work, 1 day for team exchange and working on pet projects)
      - Choose your own equipment and tools - laptop or workstation setup, phone, IDE
      - Flexible working hours
      - Home-Office when needed
      - Flat hierarchies
      - Individual personal growth plans, transparent levels for promotion
      - Events & conferences
      - One week Surf-Office (yes, the whole company goes surfing for a week)
      - Free coffee, drinks, beer, and fruit
    

Want to get in touch? Shoot an email to our head of tech at
johannes.start@produktmacher.com.

------
adeadman
Ingresso | Senior Backend Web Engineer | W6, London UK | ONSITE and flexible |
[https://ingresso.co.uk/](https://ingresso.co.uk/)

Stack: Python, Go services on Kubernetes/GKE, Objective-C legacy application
on-prem, Helm, Travis/CircleCI build pipeline

We are a entertainment ticketing company connecting a large number of
different suppliers (London west-end theatre, UK regional, and fast-growing
attractions) to a wide distribution channel (including Ticketmaster). We do
the challenging work of unifying different APIs so distributors can sell as
much product as possible through our platform's unified API.

We have a startup-like environment with a small, skilled team, and are also
part of a larger organisation with large market cap so we are well funded.
We're looking for someone with experience delivering web apps at scale to help
us scale our platform as we convert our legacy system to a microservices
framework - if you love refactoring and have a strong C background as well as
experience with modern web application development, we would love to hear from
you! There's many hats to wear and plenty of interesting problems to work on.

In addition to a competitive salary we offer a generous pension contribution
scheme, bonuses, stock options, and frequent free theatre tickets to London's
west end.

If this sounds interesting to you, reach out at jobs@ingresso.co.uk

~~~
TimReynolds
You should probably fix the fact you're web server doesn't have a redirect to
include www. That link just errors!

~~~
adeadman
Thanks Tim, getting that fixed!

------
lajarre
Legalstart | Full-stack Software Engineer | Paris, France | Full-time, Onsite,
Visa, [https://legalstart.fr](https://legalstart.fr) Python/Django Rest
Framework, React, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Docker, AWS

Based in Paris, Legalstart is a leader in the European legal-tech space that
aims at profoundly simplifying legal services, starting with making access to
justice greatly easier, especially for businesses creators. Our flagship
product is simple incorporation in France.

Since the launch of the site at the beginning of 2014, Legalstart has
experienced a very strong growth. In this context, we are looking for creative
developers to help us extend our product base and grow internationally.

At Legalstart, we strive to improve our technical skills, that means
challenging the status quo (we shipped a small blockchain-based product in
production), continuously improving our practices (we introduced Haskell and
ReasonML in our codebase), staying close to the local community (hosting
meetups, conferences)… Also, Legalstart engineers develop a strong ownership
of the product itself, and we commit their personal growth.

Apply there if you feel up to the experience!

* front-end developer: [http://smrtr.io/4NUKgA](http://smrtr.io/4NUKgA)

* Python developer: [http://smrtr.io/ao_QDQ](http://smrtr.io/ao_QDQ)

------
CrowdStrike
CrowdStrike| Sr. Software Engineer - Golang| Multiple Locations

We’re building the next-generation infrastructure and security platform for
CrowdStrike which include an application and service delivery platform,
massively scalable distributed data storage and replication systems, and a
cutting-edge search and distributed graph system. Help us scale CrowdStrike’s
infrastructure and products to handle massive growth in traffic and data as we
continue to experience dramatic growth in the usage of our products.

Bring your experience in distributed technologies and algorithms, your great
API and systems design sensibilities, and your passion for writing code that
performs at extreme scale. You will help build a platform that scales to
millions of events per second and Terabytes of data per day. If you want a job
that makes a difference in the world and operates at high scale, you’ve come
to the right place.

CrowdStrike is an Equal Opportunity employer. All qualified applicants will
receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion,
sex including sexual orientation and gender identity, national origin,
disability, protected veteran status, or any other characteristic protected by
applicable federal, state, or local law.

Apply Here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oNYj7fwV&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oNYj7fwV&s=Hacker_News)

------
ska2
Zattoo | Video Encoding and Streaming Engineer | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE |
Full-time | [https://zattoo.com](https://zattoo.com)

About Zattoo: At Zattoo we want to create a new TV experience, independent
from location, time and device. Since our start in 2006, we bring a huge
selection of sport events, movies and TV series to the favourite devices of
our users. In addition, our B2B team delivers TV and VOD solutions to cable
operators, internet service providers and many others, thus positioning Zattoo
as a top notch technology partner.

The Role: We are looking for a Video Encoding and Streaming Engineer. As a
member of the video team you are keeping our video backend up to date by
maintaining existing components and implementing improvements. There are lots
of exciting topics on the horizon (UHD/HDR, low latency streaming, HTTP/2,
content aware encoding, AV1, etc) which will be part of your work. You should
bring your own ideas on how to further optimize the architecture and help
extending the capabilities of our system every day. You should be curious
about the inner works of video encoding and streaming and be able to think and
operate at scale.

Apply through:
[https://zattoo.com/company/en/jobs/#job-161264](https://zattoo.com/company/en/jobs/#job-161264)

------
aschonfeld
18F | Boston, MA and Hampton, VA USA | Full-time | Onsite

If you are interested in public service, 18F's cloud.gov team is looking for a
consulting technical lead. This position will start off by working with the
amazing Kessel Run Air Force team, which is a team of enlisted coders working
alongside Pivotal Labs developers, applying modern software development
methods to directly improve the Air Force Air Operations Center (AOC). More
about Kessel Run here: [https://www.fastcompany.com/40588729/the-air-force-
learned-t...](https://www.fastcompany.com/40588729/the-air-force-learned-to-
code-and-saved-the-pentagon-millions)

The cloud.gov team will provide consulting, training, coaching and solutions
to support the Kessel Run team in designing, building and operating their
multi-region cloud based infrastructure.

The position is posted here: [https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/consulting-
technical-lead/](https://join.tts.gsa.gov/join/consulting-technical-lead/)

Deadline to apply is Monday, Sep 10. Please read this guide to applying for
federal positions: [https://join.tts.gsa.gov/hiring-
process/](https://join.tts.gsa.gov/hiring-process/)

Yes, 18F is usually remote, but for this gig we need folks on the ground with
the Kessel Run team.

------
Delphiza
EdgeMethods | Senior .NET Dev | Full Time | UK Remote

We are the UKs leading Microsoft partner for IoT. We build solutions and
products for primarily for industrial and scientific customers on top of the
Azure IoT platform.

Looking for a senior .NET dev to join the work-from-home based team. Full
stack with modern web dev experience. Great opportunity to learn new skills in
processing large amounts of data in an architecture that is message oriented,
serverless and has plenty of complex analytics problems to solve.

Contact via simon.munro@edgemethods.com

------
jonrkarr
Karr Lab @ Mount Sinai | Full-time software engineer in computational systems
biology | New York | Onsite |
[https://www.karrlab.org/join](https://www.karrlab.org/join)

Despite the explosion of data, we do not understand how phenotype arises from
genotype. We are developing whole-cell computational models to predict how
cell behavior emerges from the molecular level. Our goal is to use whole-cell
models to transform bioengineering and medicine into rigorous, quantitative
disciplines. Our work is interdisciplinary and team-oriented.

We are looking for an additional team member to develop computational methods
and software tools for whole-cell modeling. Examples of tools that we are
developing include \- An database of biochemical and genomic data for cell
modeling and tools for discovering relevant data for modeling; \- A framework
for scalably designing models; \- A simulation web service; \- A database for
simulation results and tools for mining large-scale simulation results; and \-
Web-based tools for interactively visualizing simulation results.

Whole-cell modeling is highly interdisciplinary. Consequently, we're looking
for team members with a broad range of relevant skills and experience in
computational biology, computer science, and software engineering

More information:
[https://www.karrlab.org/join](https://www.karrlab.org/join).

To apply: Email a cover letter and your CV to karr@mssm.edu.

------
dasickis
Comfreight | Long Beach, CA | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.comfreight.com/](https://www.comfreight.com/)

React/Javascript Engineer: [https://angel.co/comfreight/jobs/375971-react-
javascript-eng...](https://angel.co/comfreight/jobs/375971-react-javascript-
engineer)

Comfreight is the fastest growing logistics fintech company. We help truckers
pay day-to-day expenses through our digital factoring software. To help us
accomplish our mission we have the best investors in Silicon Valley led by
Initialized Capital.

You’ll be joining a small engineering team focused on the front-end and mobile
experience. Our technology is responsible for processing millions of dollars
of transactions per month. We have a large project we need to deploy before
the end of summer and each of us is responsible for our piece from
implementation to user support. You'll be involved with architecture, testing,
and deployment as well as communicating the feature to our non-tech staff &
helping our customers with support. We like people aspiring to be technical
leaders.

We care about: your ability to communicate, your ability to think clearly
about hard problems, your ability to prioritize & manage ambiguity, and how
deeply you care about the details & your taste.

Tech Stack for UI: ReactJS & React Native Tech Stack for Backend: Python

Contact: praful@comfreight.com

------
jrogers88
Varo | San Francisco (Montgomery/Sutter) or Salt Lake City

Varo is changing the future of banking with our mobile app: a frictionless
bank account that also helps customers do more with their money. Varo is
building a mobile bank that helps customers cover their expenses, pay their
bills and build their wealth over time — so they can stop worrying about money
and go live their lives. Unlike traditional banks or other fintech apps, Varo
offers a complete solution with integrated deposit, budgeting, savings and
lending products that help customers bank with ease and achieve better
financial outcomes. There’s no reason for a bank branch on every corner
anymore: all that customers need is a smartphone to bank seamlessly. Based in
San Francisco and privately held, Varo has raised $78M to date, led by Warburg
Pincus and The Rise Fund / TPG Growth.

We are hiring for all sorts of engineers(front-end, back-end, full-stack, iOS,
Android, security) and non-engineers (marketing, finance, design, program
management, and risk management):
[http://varomoney.com/careers](http://varomoney.com/careers)

These are opportunity to get in early, work on small teams coached by industry
experts and seasoned executives, but make a big impact on people's’ lives and
on an industry. We will be scaling quickly and it's a great time to join!

------
Hotjar_Rec
Hotjar is a young startup that embraces remote working and personal
development.

Hotjar's culture is driven by transparency, respect, open discussion,
collaboration and blunt and direct feedback. We have several positions open.

Hotjar | Senior Software Engineer, DevOps | Remote

Hotjar | Software Engineer, DevOps | Remote

Hotjar | Technical Support Engineer (Americas) | Remote

Hotjar | Technical Support Engineer (EMEA) | Remote

Information about all roles can be found on our careers page:
[http://careers.hotjar.com/](http://careers.hotjar.com/)

------
sk7_
Grape | iOS Developer | Vienna, Austria | ONSITE, REMOTE, VISA | Full time | €
42k-60k p.a. (including social insurance) + equity

Grape is an enterprise messenger, targeting customers with 3000+ employees in
Europe. We are focusing on the on-premise niche, something that neither Slack
nor Microsoft Teams covers.

Our iOS app is a fully native app, built in-house with Swift. The app is
currently undergoing a redesign, together with the Android app and the web
client.

We are looking for an experienced iOS developer who ideally also has some
experience with Android development or is interested in learning it. You’ll
work closely with all different team members at Grape to to build new features
and fix bugs. You will be shipping code to thousands of active users.

We prefer applications from people who are willing to relocate to Vienna. The
first months can be done remotely. Remote working days are no problem, we
allow a lot of flexibility if you need it (e.g. kids) in a addition to all the
benefits that you get by living in Austria (low crime rate, employee
protection laws, healthcare, paid paternity leave, ...). We help with Visa and
relocation.

More details on the job: [https://www.chatgrape.com/jobs/ios-
engineer/](https://www.chatgrape.com/jobs/ios-engineer/)

Interested? Write us a mail to jobs AT chatgrape.com with a brief text about
you, a picture of a swift bird, a CV and links to previous projects and GitHub
accounts.

------
jbaviat
Paris | France | full-time | on-site |
[https://www.sqreen.io/](https://www.sqreen.io/)

What is Sqreen? - Sqreen is a developer platform which detects security
anomalies in web applications and provides automated responses and protection
from attacks in real-time. Put another way, it’s New Relic, but for security.

And the good news is, we’re hiring engineers for our Paris office! (Relocation
possible). Work on our dashboard, strengthen our core platform, or develop the
next Sqreen agents (Go, PHP) from scratch:
[https://www.sqreen.io/jobs/](https://www.sqreen.io/jobs/)

Why work for Sqreen?

Be part of an incredibly talented team who are passionate about democratising
security Join at a crucial stage of our development (just post series A)
Contribute tangibly and significantly to our core product, bringing value to
our customers each and every week Join a product-focused company, with a deep
commitment to learning Sqreenity sessions - one week per quarter to focus on a
subject of your choice and leverage for communicating about it Attend your
'dream conference' each year financed by Sqreen, including travel A relaxed
working environment with regular social activities Beautiful 'Sqreenhouses' in
central Paris (Sentier), and San Francisco. An international, English speaking
work environment with trips to SF for our engineers minimum once a year

Questions? Answers -> jobs@sqreen.io

------
sjanaway
Bloom & Wild | Senior Ruby Developer | London, UK | Onsite | Full Time

We’re Bloom & Wild, the UK’s most loved online florist. We're using technology
to create the UK's fastest growing flower and gifting company, with cutting
edge tech work on user level personalisation and operations in particular.
We’ve created a flower experience unlike any other by innovating at every
stage of the journey. With the leading app and website in the flower industry
our customers can explore our carefully curated range and checkout in seconds
anywhere.

We’re hard-working with a relaxed culture, supportive of flexible working,
with a strong and collaborative vibe. Everyone is very sociable, with regular
company-wide lunches, drinks and Bloom & Go Wild trips. We use the best bits
of agile with a real focus on learning, through retros, stand-ups, code
reviews and plenty of chances to pair up and solve problems.

We're looking for a Senior Ruby Developer with strong Ruby on Rails skills, a
focus on mentoring and helping our engineer grow their careers, who has
experience in similar industries - eCom, fast growth, operations focused
business.

If you'd like to know more then full job descriptions and much more
information about us is on our careers site:
[https://www.bloomandwild.com/careers](https://www.bloomandwild.com/careers)

------
samcrawford
SamKnows | Tests and Metrics Engineer | London, UK | Onsite, full-time

SamKnows is currently recruiting for a full-time developer to join its team in
London. Our company provides network measurement hardware, software and
services to telecoms regulators and ISPs worldwide. We build own hardware
measurement probes, which we've distributed to more than 100,000 users so far.
Naturally, these all run OpenWrt.

We write our measurements in C and C++, covering a wide array of QoS and QoE
performance metrics (far more than just speed tests!). Familiarity with
working in embedded Linux environments is a huge benefit. We collect and
analyse hundreds of millions of measurements per day using this
infrastructure.

The role would primarily involve developing measurement software and also
working on the probes themselves. We are also increasingly embedding our
measurements in ISPs' existing CPE, and have so far embedded our measurement
agent in millions of CPE across Europe and North America. So in interest in
working with software and services running at a large scale is a must!

For more information and to apply please see
[https://www.samknows.com/company/careers/embedded-devices-
so...](https://www.samknows.com/company/careers/embedded-devices-software-
engineer)

If you have any questions, feel free to email me directly at sam@samknows.com

------
transitapp
Transit | [https://transit.app](https://transit.app) | Montreal | Full-time &
ONSITE

Heyo! Transit is an app that helps city-dwellers get from a-to-b without their
own car. We facilitate millions of rides across public transit, scooters,
bikeshare, carshare, ridehail, and more. We're looking for...

* Back-end web devs to expand the number of mobility services available in Transit: [https://transit.app/jobs/backend-web](https://transit.app/jobs/backend-web)

* Real-time engineers (JS) to expand and refine real-time offerings, and improve Transit's ETA predictions: [https://transit.app/jobs/real-time-data](https://transit.app/jobs/real-time-data)

* Static data engineers (Node/Python) to work on transit routes, stops, trips, shapes and more: [https://transit.app/jobs/static-data](https://transit.app/jobs/static-data)

* Android devs: [https://transit.app/jobs/android](https://transit.app/jobs/android)

If you're piqued about the positions, we have stories about some impressive
engineering feats on our blog:
[https://transit.app/blog](https://transit.app/blog)

Have a great Labour Day. See you in Montreal!

------
willpeloton
Peloton is Hiring!

Peloton is a $4.1 billion dollar fitness technology company based in NYC. We
are reinventing in-home fitness with a new take on blending together the best
hardware, software, and instructional content through our Bike, Tread and
Digital offerings.

Our SRE team is building a deployment platform that supports millions of at-
home classes taken each month by our customers. We have numerous opportunities
for automation and development, and value partnering with developers to help
deliver value rather than just fighting fires. Instead, the SRE team's goal is
to make sure that our developers can get their job done in the most
frictionless way possible, so that new features and improvements can reach our
user base faster (and bugs get squashed easier!).

Our infrastructure is in AWS where we leverage several AWS services. We manage
our infrastructure with Terraform and Chef, and code primarily in Python.
We’re spending time now working on scaling our CI/CD story, and investigating
use of technologies like Kubernetes and Spinnaker for deployment. F

We are looking for engineers who are excited about working on infrastructure
automation as well as working directly with developers to help make the
Peloton platform awesome. We strive to have an open engineering culture that
values execution and decisions based on technical merit.

Apply here:
[https://www.onepeloton.com/company/careers/218646](https://www.onepeloton.com/company/careers/218646)

~~~
fel7899
Is this remote or onsite?

------
karenss
Robinhood | Engineering & Non-Engineering Roles | Menlo Park, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | robinhood.com

Robinhood is democratizing access to America’s financial system. Since our
public launch in 2015, we’ve cemented our position as the fastest-growing
brokerage with over two million users and billions of dollars in transaction
volume. Robinhood received recognition with the Apple Design Award, the Google
Material Design Award, and named Fast Company’s 11th Most Innovative Company
in the World.

We’re backed by top-tier investors such as DST Global, NEA, Index Ventures,
Thrive Capital, Ribbit Capital, a16z, and GV, as well as individuals such as
Jared Leto, Ashton Kutcher, John Legend, Snoop Dogg, and Nas.

We're always hiring software engineers for different teams across different
stacks. Our engineers work with cutting-edge technologies like Django, Python,
Go, Kafka, React, Redux. Check out our priority roles below:

* Senior Web Engineer [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/221794](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/221794)

Below are a few notable roles too:

*HR Manager [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/722573](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/722573)

Interested? Check out the job descriptions and apply directly at
robinhood.com/jobs

------
skrebbel
TalkJS ([https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com)) | Eindhoven (the
Netherlands) | REMOTE (Europe/Africa only)

TalkJS is the chat platform for platforms. We help online marketplaces build
great user-to-user communication. Working at TalkJS is fun because you get to
make software that it used by other software engineers and significantly
impacts our customers' users experience.

FULL STACK PROGRAMMER / FRONTEND PROGRAMMER:

We're looking for an experienced programmer - the kind that could make it to
"software architect" at a boring bigco but prefers to get their hands dirty.
Our stack is made of TypeScript, React, Elixir, PostgreSQL and a little bit of
Node.

JUNIOR PROGRAMMER WHO CAN WRITE:

We're looking for someone who's currently better at writing than at coding but
is looking to flip that. We can give you an opportunity to deeply learn tens
of technologies in aa very brief time all while producing useful community
content (tutorials, code examples, SDKs, etc) for our (potential) customers.

ABOUT YOU

Our team is small and highly proactive, and we expect the same from you. If
you need to be told what to do all the time, don't apply. If you want to be
the smartest person in a (chat) room full of interns, don't apply. If you want
to move fast with an experienced team, get in touch.

Apply by sending an email to hey@talkjs.com. (no recruiters or agencies
please)

------
seanpreston
Marvelapp | [https://marvelapp.com](https://marvelapp.com) | DevOps Engineer |
London, U.K. or REMOTE | Full-Time

At Marvel, we're on a mission to create an all-in-one design platform that
democratises the design process, making it more productive, inclusive and fun.
From aspiring creators to professional designers, nearly 2 million people
across the globe are using Marvel to bring their ideas to life. Over 100,000
organisations access the platform regularly, including employees at over 75%
of the Fortune 100.

We're looking for a DevOps person to help us build a platform and
infrastructure to power the data and product pieces that scale to meet the
needs of millions of our users. If you want to play a critical role at a fun,
friendly, ambitious startup and help us turn into the platform that impacts
millions then we'd love to hear from you!

More info. here:
[https://marvel.workable.com/j/93A5E99C4B](https://marvel.workable.com/j/93A5E99C4B)

I'm an engineer here at Marvelapp too, so feel free to mail me directly at
sean@marvelapp.com if you have any questions

More about Marvel: - [https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/08/marvel-
lous/](https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/08/marvel-lous/)

------
mkakkori
Fracta | Principal Engineer, GIS SW Engineer | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE |
[https://fracta.ai/](https://fracta.ai/)

Fracta (www.fracta.ai) offers a game-changing Software as a Service (SaaS)
application that uses Machine Learning to assess the condition of utility and
transportation infrastructure, then calculates the risk of failures, and uses
that to determine the optimal use of maintenance budgets and capital funding
budgets. Currently we are focusing on underground water main pipelines and
have customers across the US. We are a well-funded startup that has short-term
plans to grow internationally and expand into adjacent markets.

We are looking to grow our dev team in Redwood City with a few neat
opportunities to push our product to the next level.

Principal Engineer / Full Stack / ML / AI
[https://recruit.zohopublic.com/recruit/ViewJob.na?digest=i6P...](https://recruit.zohopublic.com/recruit/ViewJob.na?digest=i6PU.vuz.5ozWV0os.9MdUi71ywPpENiz1c6h9Zs09A-)

GIS and API Software Engineer
[https://recruit.zohopublic.com/recruit/ViewJob.na?digest=i6P...](https://recruit.zohopublic.com/recruit/ViewJob.na?digest=i6PU.vuz.5ozWV0os.9MdUW%40yx2ZDYMYxdCAU3qXIY0-)

I have been with Fracta through its pivot from robotics to pure machine
learning driven analysis. I am happy to answer any questions about the company
or the roles - email in my profile.

------
wholien
Affirm ([https://www.affirm.com/](https://www.affirm.com/)) | Engineering /
Ops / Analytics / Sales / Product / HR / Recruiting / Design | San Francisco,
NYC | Onsite | Fulltime

Affirm offers services that empower consumers to advance their financial well-
being. Affirm was started by Max Levchin (PayPal, Slide, HVF) with the goal of
revolutionizing the banking industry to be more accountable and accessible to
consumers.

We raised $200 million at the end of 2017 and are growing quickly. We are
hiring in all areas of the company to maintain growth and to get into more
product areas. There's still lots to do!

An overview of our current products: [https://www.affirm.com/buy-with-
affirm/](https://www.affirm.com/buy-with-affirm/)

Some perks / benefits: competitive salary + equity \- health/ dental/ vision
insurance \- unlimited time off (people take an average of 4 weeks off per
year) \- learning and development budget \- transportation stipend \- fitness
stipend \- phone stipend \- stipend to use Affirm products so you know the
experience from a user standpoint \- 1 audiobook through Audible per month,
plus 1 physical book per quarter \- free lunch and dinner at the office

Come help us build honest and transparent financial products that help people!

Apply at [https://bit.ly/2NjlwAE](https://bit.ly/2NjlwAE)

------
nichol4s
Surfly | Amsterdam, NL | VISA, ONSITE
[https://www.surfly.com](https://www.surfly.com)

Join us on our adventure to make the web personal and pluggable.

We're looking for:

    
    
      - Developers that can help us build the core co-browsing technology 
      - A PM that can lead a team to build integrations with marketplaces
      - A customer success manager that can grow existing accounts and make sure they are sucesful 
    
    

We offer:

    
    
      - Relaxed working environment
      - Tax benefits for migrants
      - Developer focused (sitting/standing desk, multiple screens, good hardware)
      - Nice office located in the centre of Amsterdam
      - Reimbursement for conferences etc.
      - We'll help with VISA and relocation
    
    

About Surfly

Surfly allows you to surf the web together with others. Unlike traditional
screen sharing it requires no installation or browser plugins. By using a
smart content-rewriting proxy we allow any website to be shared, without
website owners having to change them in any way.

About Us

We're a small team (< 15), have a great product and are getting some good
traction with revenue. We are focussed but try to stay pragmatic. We are
driven but have a relaxed and healthy work atmosphere. The coming few years
are going to be great for Surfly, come join us! Please apply at
jobs.surfly.com or send me an email. nicholas@surfly.com

------
Lilt_brian
Lilt Inc. - SF & Germany DevOps & Frontend Developer- Lilt is a high-
performance, large-scale language translation system. We invest in and
prioritize both workflow (i.e., usability and interface design) and backend
NLP/AI systems. Since the translation workforce is distributed worldwide,
there are interesting multi-region cloud engineering problems to solve. We
have a strong preference for building our own AI technology, so you’ll be
implementing and working with the latest techniques and ideas.

Senior DevOps Engineer- 3+ YRS EXP.- Kubernetes, Docker, Helm, MySQL, Python-
Java highly valued - Manage and deploy external and internal cloud systems in
GCP and AWS - Build dashboards and track metrics for the production systems -
Prevent and monitor security vulnerabilities - Adhere to the best infosec and
DevOps practices

Senior Frontend Developer- 2+ years exp - Angular, React+Redux, Javascript,
HTML, CSS- Node.js & MySQL- Develop our front-end web application, which also
includes a javascript library (for integration into sites and apps) and a REST
API. Work in a product team consisting of front-end developers, full-stack
engineers, and designers. Consult with our customers on product definition and
requirements. FullStack & Backend roles w: Python, Node.js, & Java. Please
send an email to: Brian@lilt.com

------
varsis
Velocity Black | London, Mayfair, UK | Junior Front End/React engineer, Senior
node.js engineer, Senior Front End/React engineer | Full Time ONSITE | VISA

ABOUT Velocity Black, the global members club & concierge reimagined for the
digital age. We save and enrich your time, elevate your experience and put a
world of possibilities at your fingertips. Our mobile payments infrastructure
empowers our customers to never have to pull out a card, with everything from
dining to flights automatically taken care of by 0-click payment.

Qualities

    
    
      * Communication - we are a small but rapidly growing global team & outstanding communication is the key. You will be working with our global teams and global providers hence this is critical for success !
      * Continual improvement - Learning and improving- not only yourself but the whole team.
      * Problem solver - As a team, we help each other out whenever and however we can.
      * Detail Focused - We're obsessive in our pursuit of perfection and the best customer experience.
      * Enthusiastic and innovative - We're building things we care about and we love what we do!
      * You’re highly self-motivated, have a stellar work ethic and you’re looking for the right company to support your growth
    

Hiring for:

    
    
      Junior Front End/React engineer
      Senior node.js engineer
      Senior Front End/React engineer
    

Email me chris AT velocity dot black for more information or to pass along
your resume/CV! Put Hacker news in the subject line so I don't miss your
email.

------
0xsra0x
Security Risk Advisors | Senior Red Team Consultant | Philadelphia PA, USA |
REMOTE (USA) | Full Time

Be a part of our Red Team! We're looking for people to help improve our
capabilities in performing stealthy, highly targeted attacks against our
clients. We want someone who doesn't blanch when it comes to using certutil to
reconstruct a base64 encoded payload on a Windows server because the upload
capacity was too limited to upload the full payload. Someone who is willing to
write a perl script to forward ports on a GNU/Linux server to pivot into a
privileged network. If that and writing custom web-shells and creating custom
attacks for specific client profiles interest you, then this is the role for
you.

Security Risk Advisors is a small-getting-bigger security firm focused on
improving security holistically, from doing red team engagements to building a
security strategy and everything in between for Financial Services,
Healthcare, Pharmaceutical, Technology, Industrial and Consumer Products
industries. Security Risk Advisors maintains a fast-paced and innovative
culture that focuses exclusively on engagements that solve the emerging needs
of our clients. Our environment fosters the continuous professional
development necessary to remain at the top of our game.

You can find more info and apply here:
[https://securityriskadvisors.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=2...](https://securityriskadvisors.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=23)
or apply at careers@securityriskadvisors.com. Mention Hacker News when you
contact us!

------
villaaston1
CrowdJustice | London, UK | Software developers | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.crowdjustice.com](https://www.crowdjustice.com)

CrowdJustice is an early-stage, VC-backed, tech-for-good company that's
changing the way people access the legal system with a mission to make the law
available to everyone. We’re using technology to solve a huge social problem
and building a business at the same time. Since launch in 2015 we have helped
important legal cases raise millions in funding, seen claimants get their
cases to the Supreme Court, given communities a voice – and we’ve been
featured in the Guardian, FT, BBC, TechCrunch, NYT and more.

We are looking for both backend and frontend developers to join our lean team
in central London:
[https://crowdjustice.workable.com/j/132A9C8417](https://crowdjustice.workable.com/j/132A9C8417)

The CrowdJustice platform backend is written in Python, Django and Postgres,
with the front-end in Javascript, HTML and SASS – though you don't need
experience in any of these.

Interview Process: 20-30 minute phone/hangouts chat about the role (no
surprise tech questions); a 1.5 hour on-site interview where we'll discuss the
technical task, pair program some work and talk about your future at
CrowdJustice; if successful, a fair offer and the chance to join a well funded
startup early on its mission to increase access to justice!

If you have any questions send them across to: gavin ~a-t~ crowdjustice.com

------
kethinov
CACI International Inc. - Rome, NY

At CACI's Rome, NY office we develop data visualization software and
productivity tools supporting the US military using a wide range of tech
stacks.

We're looking for software engineers ranging from entry level to senior
developers as well as current students looking for college jobs skilled in one
or more of the following: JavaScript (full stack: client-side and Node.js),
OpenGL/WebGL, Java, C++, Semantic Web (OWL, RDF/RQL, etc), visual design, and
*nix skills.

Must be a U.S. Citizen. Security clearance requirements per project/team
varies. Clearance must be obtained and maintained.

    
    
         === Openings ===
    

\- Internships and college semester software development co-ops (INTERNS)

\- Entry-level and mid-level full-time software developers (ONSITE)

\- Senior software engineers (REMOTE welcome)

\- Senior designer/developer (REMOTE welcome)

If this sounds interesting to you, apply at
[http://careers.caci.com/ListJobs/All/Search/location/rome/st...](http://careers.caci.com/ListJobs/All/Search/location/rome/state/ny/country/us)
or ping me directly if you have questions at enewport@caci.com.

CACI also has lots of job openings in other locations too. You can find those
openings at [http://careers.caci.com](http://careers.caci.com)

------
bruun
Tise | Oslo, Norway | Onsite

Tise is a social marketplace for used fashion. In the past two years Tise has
become a community of 400.000 people in a country of only 5 million, who post
thousands of items for sale every day.

We are currently 13 people in downtown Oslo, and we recently opened an office
in Stockholm where we plan to launch the service this fall.

Some of the things we work on

    
    
      - Search performance - most of the app is feed based
      - Extending our interactive chat where users bid on items, order digital stamps, rate the transaction, etc
      - Recommend other items and sellers based on common preferences
      - Work closely with Posten on creating digital solutions for simple door-to-door shipping
    

Technology

    
    
      - Backend: Node.js, Django
      - Database: MongoDB, Postgres
      - Search: Elasticsearch
      - All of the above on AWS
      - Frontend: Swift, Kotlin, React
    

We're looking for

    
    
      - Backend (and/or infrastructure) engineers that can help scale our service beyond the Norwegian fjords and into Europe. 
        Some experience with production systems is a plus.
      - Frontend developers who want to bring ideas to life quickly
    

We're offering

    
    
      - Competitive salary
      - Stock options
      - Offices in downtown Oslo
      - A product that is already used by tens of thousands of people every day
    

Email: join@tiseit.com

------
samsarainc
Samsara | San Francisco, CA, and San Jose, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.samsara.com](https://www.samsara.com)

Samsara builds sensor systems that combine wireless sensors with easy-to-use
software to help businesses of all sizes bring their physical operations
online. We aim to make sensors easy to deploy and their data easy to consume,
so our customers can deploy them by the millions and in places they've never
been used before.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/samsara](https://www.keyvalues.com/samsara)

Some of our open positions: | (New Grad) Software Engineer | (Intern) Software
Engineer | Director of Full-Stack | Engineering Manager | Software Engineer,
Backend Infrastructure | Software Engineer, Embedded Systems | Software
Engineer, Frontend | Software Engineer, Full-Stack | Software Engineer, Full-
Stack | Software Engineer, Full-Stack Infrastructure | Software Engineer,
Mobile Infrastructure | Software Engineer, Reliability | Software Engineer,
Web Application Security

Tech Stack: We use Golang for our backend, Typescript and React for our web
client, GraphQL to fetch data from our backend, and React Native for our
mobile app. Direct experience with these technologies is not required.

To see our full list, visit:
[https://www.samsara.com/jobs](https://www.samsara.com/jobs)

------
danielbankhead
Zume Inc. | Senior Software Engineer - Fullstack | Mountain View, San
Francisco, Seattle | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://zumepizza.com](https://zumepizza.com)

Zume is on a quest to be the most powerful source of health and well-being on
the planet. We started by partnering people with technology to create a more
thoughtful and efficient way to source, make, bake and deliver pizza. In the
process, we are delivering an artisan pizza that takes care of the people who
eat it and make it, and even takes better care of the planet we all love—a
planet 9 billion people will inhabit by mid-century.

We are looking for experienced technology leaders with great communication
skills to help build, improve, and scale our products - leaders who will own
delivery of major features that enable a complex logistics machine to run
smoothly and flawlessly, to the delight of Zume’s customers.

Stack: Node.js, Express, Vue.js, Redis, RabbitMQ, and Postgres on Heroku

Apply:

\- Mountain View: [https://grnh.se/9fddb3c52](https://grnh.se/9fddb3c52)

\- San Francisco: [https://grnh.se/e7675ff52](https://grnh.se/e7675ff52)

\- Seattle: [https://grnh.se/b81c67662](https://grnh.se/b81c67662)

Questions:

\- Dan <daniel.bankhead@zumepizza.com> (Software Engineer)

------
adamsmith
KITE | Software/ML Engineer + Lead Product Designer + Technical Sourcer |
Onsite - Downtown San Francisco

Help us build the future of programming at Kite (kite.com) -- we're using
machine learning to eliminate the repetitive parts of writing code. Watch our
demo here: goo.gl/d7RkUT.

Our stack: GO + Python

Open positions for senior backend engineers, senior machine learning
engineers, a lead product/ux designer, and a technical sourcer/recruiter.
Apply on LinkedIn (bit.ly/2NjNedC) or drop me a line at a@kite.com

\-- Adam

------
modolabs
Modo Labs | Ruby and Android engineers | Series B | Full-time | Greater Boston
Area | ONSITE

Modo Labs is a mobile software company that spun out of MIT in 2010. Our
customers – including many of the world's top universities and Global 1000
enterprises – use our technology to create iOS, Android, and web apps that
transform life within the organization by keeping users informed, connected,
and successful.

We are looking for an experienced Ruby on Rails engineer and Android engineer.
Other roles may be available for people with a strong combination of
compatible skill sets. These include web development with PHP, Ruby, and
Serverless, native Android and iOS development, devops (AWS, Puppet, Docker
etc), and big data technologies (Kafka, Spark etc). All engineers are assumed
to have a working knowledge of JavaScript and web protocols. Talk to us if you
fit any of the above and are passionate about the role of mobile in improving
life in higher education and/or the workplace.

The interview process usually involves a 30-minute phone call and 3-hour in-
person interview.

Apply online at [https://www.modolabs.com/about-
modo/careers/](https://www.modolabs.com/about-modo/careers/) or email
careers+hn@modolabs.com if you are interested in a position that is not yet
listed.

------
bunchjesse
Apple | Cupertino, ONSITE

I’m looking for great iOS/macOS engineers to come help us build the future of
the Notes app.

If this is something you or someone you know is interested in, you can reach
me directly at bunch@apple.com or view more info here:
[https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#&ss=113610170&t=0&so=&lo=0...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#&ss=113610170&t=0&so=&lo=0*USA&pN=0&openJobId=113610170)

------
alexirobbins
Tamber | First Hire, ML Engineer | San Francisco / Remote Ok |
[https://tamber.com](https://tamber.com)

Love deep learning? Want to experiment with your so-crazy-it-just-might-work
ideas _and_ ship code? Come be our first hire (potentially a cofounder) and
help build head-scratchingly accurate recommender systems for the masses.

Tamber is enabling developers to put 10x better personalization into their
apps just by tracking user actions (in the same way they already do for
analytics services like Segment and MixPanel). We are growing fast with
awesome customers (TBA but roster includes some YC companies), and just raised
a round of funding from some of the best angels in SF (a couple are listed on
our AngelList profile).

We are looking for someone who knows a bunch about ANNs and TensorFlow,
something about recommender systems and Golang, and a ton about writing good
code and shipping it. You should also be interested in building a company – or
at least intellectually curious.

Resumes are good, but what we really want to see is _hard evidence_ that you
are going to be exceptional on our team. Github repos, competition rankings,
and anything cool you have built, in whatever form it takes.

We're in San Francisco and we would like for you to be here too. We can be
flexible for the right person, however.

alexi@tamber.com

------
erggo
Wish.com | Systems / Infrastructure / Site Reliability Engineer | San Jose /
San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full Time

Wish is transforming the way the world shops by offering a convenient and
personalized mobile shopping experience. Our mission is to offer an unlimited
selection of affordable quality goods to be accessible to everyone on a global
scale. We ship over 2 million packages a day.

Our infrastructure team comprises experienced software engineers and SREs from
companies like LinkedIn, Apple, and Google. We are seeking engineers
interested in helping us build infrastructure for our massive scale at more
than 300 million customers.

We work mostly in Go and support technologies including Python, Kubernetes,
MongoDB, Salt, and Prometheus (to name a few). We have a simple interview
process comprising of 1-2 technical phone screens, and a day long onsite. We
offer a friendly and dynamic atmosphere where everyone learns, grows and can
have massive impact on the shape of our company. Employees can work out of
either of our San Jose or San Francisco offices. Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/wish?team=Engineering%20-%20Infrastruc...](https://jobs.lever.co/wish?team=Engineering%20-%20Infrastructure&lever-
via=BZWu0fxb0U) OR send an email: ptingey@wish.com

------
eabraham
Handy | Software Engineers | NYC | ONSITE

[https://www.handy.com/careers](https://www.handy.com/careers)

Handy is changing the way the world buys services by connecting customers with
vetted, independent, local service professionals in a fast, convenient and
reliable way - at the tap of a button.

We are a collaborative team of about 100 people across marketing, ops,
customer support, product, data, finance and engineering, and our headquarters
is located in the Flatiron District, NYC.

Our stack is Javascript, Ruby on Rails, and MySQL but we believe that smart
engineers from any background can become effective on our codebase quickly.

I’m currently an Engineering Manager with almost 10 years of hands on software
experience. Feel free to reach out to me directly at eabrahamsen[at]handy.com
if you have any questions.

Here is some recent news about Handy.

[https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/19/walmart-to-sell-handys-
in-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/19/walmart-to-sell-handys-in-home-
installation-and-assembly-services-in-over-2000-stores/)

[https://www.inc.com/nina-ojeda/amazon-has-stiff-
competition-...](https://www.inc.com/nina-ojeda/amazon-has-stiff-competition-
with-handys-new-wayfair-partnership.html)

------
nhw
Edenworks | Plant Science | New York City | Onsite | Full-Time

Edenworks designs, builds, and operates the world’s next generation of indoor
farms. By industrializing multitrophic ecosystems, starting with sustainably
grown greens and seafood, we are pioneering production methods that make
people and our planet healthier. Our goal is to make local produce and protein
as accessible as conventionally grown product is today.

We are seeking a world-class plant scientist or research-oriented grower who
provides vision and technical leadership on blank page questions, embraces the
complexity of biological systems, has a hunger to understand the physical
world at a fundamental level, and is driven to deliver solutions that have
commercial value.

In this role, you will set the direction for plant production research,
provide boots-on-the-ground support for farm operations, operate research-
scale growing systems, and pioneer our team’s work to harness the power of
whole ecosystems and their microbiomes. There will be opportunities to
contribute to Edenworks’ work in aquaculture as well as horticulture.

You can read more and apply here: [https://edenworks.com/join-us/plant-
production-scientist/](https://edenworks.com/join-us/plant-production-
scientist/)

------
adam-_-
Adzuna | London, UK | Onsite or Remote, Europe | Competitive Salary + Equity

We're looking to hire: Software Engineers, Perl Developers, Data Scientists
and Frontend Developers.

Come and help us make job search better for our global audience of job
seekers. We mix machine learning, search technology, web crawling and more to
build our websites and apps.

Our technology stack includes: Perl (web apps), ReactJS (frontend), Python & R
(data-science and machine learning), Ruby (chef - server automation) as well
as MySQL, Solr, ELK, Git, AWS, Terraform, Packer, RabbitMQ, Gearman etc.

Adzuna is a search engine for jobs used by over 10 million visitors per month
that aims to list every job, everywhere. We search thousands of websites so
our users don’t have to, bringing together millions of ads in one place.

By providing smarter search options and powerful data about the job market, as
well as unique tools like ValueMyCV, we give jobseekers the information they
need to take control of their careers.

Adzuna launched in the UK in July 2011 and now operates in 16 countries. We
have a great, international team, top class investors, recently won an award
for best crowdfunding round of the year, and have been recognised as one of
the government’s Future Fifty and Sunday Times Tech Track 100 fastest-growing
tech companies in Britain.

For more information, send an email to adam {at} adzuna.com or see
[https://www.adzuna.co.uk/search?q=adzuna](https://www.adzuna.co.uk/search?q=adzuna)

------
roger_lee
Human Interest (YC S15) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Human Interest (formerly Captain401) is a Y Combinator-backed company that
offers an easy and affordable 401(k) retirement plan for the modern workforce.
We've built an automated, paperless 401(k) that makes it possible for small
and medium-sized businesses to offer a 401(k) benefit to their employees --
something that only 14% of them are able to do today. In doing so, we're
empowering businesses of any size to safeguard the financial futures of their
employees.

We’re also backed by top Silicon Valley investors:
[https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/07/captain401-now-human-
inter...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/07/captain401-now-human-interest-
raises-11m-to-open-build-a-401k-for-small-businesses/). If you've wanted to
join a company with product-market fit and help scale a growing business, this
is the perfect time to start talking to us.

We're a dynamic team of ~40 in downtown San Francisco and looking to hire
across all departments. Specifically, we're looking for a:

* Full-stack Engineer (We use Node.js, React.js, Golang, and PostgreSQL)

* Staff Engineer

* Growth Engineer

* Graphic Designer

Please apply at
[https://humaninterest.com/careers](https://humaninterest.com/careers)

------
AlexMS11
DataFox | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.datafox.com](https://www.datafox.com)

DataFox's machine learning and natural language processing algorithms
structure data on millions of businesses and deliver reliable insights into
the workflows where they're most needed. We’re going to double our engineering
team in the next year -- come join us and help grow our platform!

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/datafox](https://www.keyvalues.com/datafox)

We're looking to hire:

\- Software Engineer (Backend):
[https://jobs.lever.co/datafox/487c462d-f530-4ed2-a03d-3c7544...](https://jobs.lever.co/datafox/487c462d-f530-4ed2-a03d-3c7544d90436?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

\- Senior Software Engineer (Full-Stack, Web):
[https://jobs.lever.co/datafox/f979dea2-5799-4c71-8d9b-e4c500...](https://jobs.lever.co/datafox/f979dea2-5799-4c71-8d9b-e4c5005b7012?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HackerNews)

Tech Stack: MongoDB, Solr, Node, ES6, Ember, Python

Engineering Contact: AlexMS@datafox.com

------
austinking
Strata Labs | SF, ONSITE

Strata Labs is a Ripple backed company expanding the internet protocol stack
to include value alongside data. Using this technology, we remove the need to
proxy payments through middlemen like advertisement networks. We can pay
providers directly for their service on the order of fractions of a penny.
Growing the Interledger network will help usher in a new layer of the internet
in which value can be transmitted trustlessly and instantly, empowering
previously impossible internet business models.

We are building on top of the Interledger Protocol which is a new open source
protocol that enables the trustless streaming of micropayments across the web
with just a few lines of code. We’re building infrastructure and real utility
at the intersection of traditional fintech and cryptocurrencies. This is an
opportunity to help lead the rapidly growing Interledger community. You will
help shape, build, and own a significant part of what we believe will be a
fundamental piece of the internet protocol stack.

Currently we're hiring 3 Backend Engineers and 1 Senior Backend Engineer.

Interested? Feel free to email me personally at austin@stratalabs.io or find
our job listings here:
[https://www.stratalabs.io/careers/](https://www.stratalabs.io/careers/).

------
TMFCareers
The Motley Fool | [https://careers.fool.com/](https://careers.fool.com/) |
Full-Stack PHP Developer | Alexandria, VA | Full-Time | Onsite

We Fools want to help the WORLD invest better, so our small and agile team
works hard to accomplish big goals across the globe in an entrepreneurial
environment. To keep up, we’re looking for a collaborative developer with
full-stack experience. Together, we’ll sustainably build out our global
financial advice platform to scale well into the future. You’ll be innovating
around new features and helping us figure out what to work on next, as well as
being involved with day-to-day maintenance and upgrades to our current stack.
We are continuously challenged to deliver higher quality code and more
efficient solutions for quality member experiences. It’s exciting, rewarding,
and challenging work.

In return, we’ll give you unlimited vacation (seriously, unlimited), a
standing or sitting desk, a jester cap, an open and fun office environment
chock full of brilliant colleagues, along with the autonomy to thrive and
define your own career path. (We’ll competitively pay you too!)

The Stack: PHP, WordPress, jQuery, Vue.js, SASS, MailChimp, Vindicia, Laravel,
Mercurial, Composer, Jenkins, AWS cloud services, and Iron.io.

------
Circeberman
Compound | Engineer | SRE |San Francisco, CA

Compound, the protocol for Ethereum money markets. The majority of
cryptocurrencies sit idle on exchanges and in wallets, yielding no interest.
Compound algorithmically adjusts money market interest rates based on asset-
specific supply and demand. This has never been done before.

The Compound Protocol is designed with developers in mind and that's where you
come in. We are looking for experienced engineers and our first SRE.

Details: [https://compound.finance/jobs](https://compound.finance/jobs)

Fun Facts _A team of 7 experienced startup veterans_ Seed funded $8.2M, led by
Andreessen Horowitz, Polychain Capital and Coinbase. *Tech stack: Elixir, Elm,
Solidity, Kubernetes, Docker, GCP (no previous experience is required).

At our stage and size you will own a project from idea through implementation
with the support and collaboration of a small team. You will help define the
future of Compound’s engineering organization.

Our whitepaper:
[https://compound.finance/documents/Compound.Whitepaper.v03-a...](https://compound.finance/documents/Compound.Whitepaper.v03-a457878fa6c97a53d81c275f867982f3.pdf?vsn=d)

Please refer to our careers page or shoot me an email expressing interest to
emily@compound.finance

Blog | Press | Discord | Team |
[https://compound.finance/](https://compound.finance/)

------
brockwhittaker
Portico Pay | San Francisco, CA | Onsite

We raised money from General Catalyst and the Ex-CTO of Dropbox recently and
have our first pilot customers. We're looking for a first full-time employee
to join our team in South Park, San Francisco!

Portico’s mission is to enable newsrooms and publishers to optimize revenue.
The journalism industry is undergoing a rapid transformation. Revenues are
declining, newsrooms are shrinking, and the industry is consolidating; but
readers haven’t stopped reading — their habits have just changed. Portico is
building software and partnering with publishers to change their trajectory
and unlock the value they deserve. Our products, _Test_ , _Tailor_ , and _Pay_
, can be implemented with no IT support in many cases and our white glove
service augments the tech and analytics capabilities of publishers. Together,
our software and service help publishers quickly A/B test and iterate ( _Test_
), customize different experiences for different readers ( _Tailor_ ), and
accept more payment types frictionlessly ( _Pay_ ). We’re vehement optimists
that believe the news industry can adapt and thrive online with new tools,
consulting, and revenue models — and we are building a company that we hope
will be instrumental in that journey.

Check out our jobs here:

[https://porticopay.com/careers/](https://porticopay.com/careers/)

Jobs:

    
    
      - Full-stack Engineer
      - Part-time Designer
    

And send us an email to careers@porticopay.com.

------
danielArachnys
ARACHNYS - SENIOR ENGINEERS - LONDON - We use 120TB+ of data coupled with
extraordinary user experience to help banks manage know-your-customer checks
and anti-money laundering (KYC/AML). It's what's perhaps most broken about
banks and we're helping to fix it. Our customers are tier-1 financial
institutions and large multinationals. We are currently looking for Senior
Engineers in London. We work predominantly with Python, Django, JavaScript,
React, and Docker. We are also moving towards exciting technologies like Go,
and GraphQL. Our infrastructure is backed by Kubernetes, Hadoop,
ElasticSearch, Terraform, and Amazon Web Services. Experience in any of these
is a plus but not required, however, we are looking for strong Python and/or
React skills. We have two projects with over 1k stars on GitHub (one just
broke 4k [https://github.com/arachnys](https://github.com/arachnys)). We're
always looking to open source more.

Our tight-knit team has a can-do mentality and isn't scared to use new tools
when they are the right ones. We have a relentless focus on quality of
delivery.

Drop me a line if any questions.

Email daniel@arachnys.com to apply, linking to your GitHub or some other code
that you think tells a good story about you.

~~~
bkovacev
Do you guys consider applicants that need visa support?

------
frederik_secfi
Secfi | Software engineer(s) | Amsterdam, the Netherlands | EUR 35-60k +
equity

We're on a mission to increase employee’s private company ownership by helping
them exercise their options - a complex and opaque process that typically
comes with a lot of anxiety and unanswered questions. Our tools help you take
control of your stock options and maximize their potential.

For example: one of the most complicated things for employees is figuring out
how much taxes they need to pay when exercising their Incentive Stock Options
or Non-qualified Stock Options. Our recently launched tax planning tool does
just that: [https://www.secfi.com/option-tax-
planning/](https://www.secfi.com/option-tax-planning/)

Things we are building next: multiyear tax forecast analysis, recommendation
engine based on various sources and fantastic UX and UI. We’ve raised funding
from renowned VC investors (known from Uber, Robin Hood), are profitable and
are aggressively hiring to continue automating the complex challenges in our
platform. Looking for:

\- Front-end engineers [https://www.secfi.com/careers/front-end-
developer/](https://www.secfi.com/careers/front-end-developer/)

Interested? Please email frederik@secfi.com to get in touch.

~~~
brackenburyn
Are you able to sponsor work visas?

------
ntenenz
MGH & BWH Center for Clinical Data Science | Boston, MA USA | ONSITE, Full-
Time, VISA | [https://www.ccds.io](https://www.ccds.io)

At the CCDS, we're applying machine learning to healthcare to improve patient
care and reduce inefficiency. Unlike most healthcare startups, we are embedded
within a hospital (two actually -- Mass General Hospital and Brigham & Women's
Hospital) giving us access to the clinicians and data we need to solve the
most important issues facing medicine today. And with support from Nvidia, GE,
and Nuance, we have the hardware, translational expertise, and financial
support to execute on our mission.

We're expanding aggressively and are hiring across the org. In particular, the
ML team will be scaling and is seeking skilled engineers with varying levels
of ML experience, from junior roles for those with less time in industry to
more senior positions for those who have a proven track record of shipping
product. We offer competitive salaries, visa sponsorship, (unsurprisingly)
great health benefits, and a mission that you can be proud to describe to
friends and family.

If interested, feel free to reach out (contact info in profile). I'm Director
of ML for the org and will personally respond to any questions you may have.

~~~
rishisharan
Hi,

My name is Rishi Sharan, I am a Java Full Stack developer and also Machine
Learning enthusiast. Do you have any considerations for this role?

~~~
ntenenz
Hi Rishi,

Feel free to reach out via email (see my profile) where I can answer any
questions you may have.

\- Neil

------
eddingley
_Blue Vision Labs | London
|[https://www.bluevisionlabs.com/](https://www.bluevisionlabs.com/) | Full-
Time | ONSITE_

Blue Vision labs is a Computer Vision startup and we are building the world’s
first augmented reality cloud platform for building city-scale, shared and
persistent experiences Founded in a Y-Combinator Fellowship and backed by
Google Ventures, Accel (Facebook, Dropbox, etc.) and Horizons Ventures
(DeepMind, Siri, etc.), our mission is to revolutionise the future of
intelligent machines.

Our team consists of a mix of seasoned software engineers, PhDs from top
universities, hackers, finalists of programming competitions and accomplished
entrepreneurs. We have a full range of benefits, a friendly and dynamic
atmosphere where everyone can learn, grow and contribute to impactful
solutions.

Our tech stack consists of: Python, C++, Go (Golang), AWS Cloud, Apache Spark,
Luigi

We are looking for talented people to join our team in the following
positions:

1\. Backend Software Engineer | Cloud and Data -
[https://bluevisionlabs.workable.com/j/5707710843](https://bluevisionlabs.workable.com/j/5707710843)

2\. Research Engineer (SLAM / SfM) -
[https://bluevisionlabs.workable.com/j/567418C8CB](https://bluevisionlabs.workable.com/j/567418C8CB)

Apply through Workable or get in touch with me directly with any questions -
ed.dingley@bluevisionlabs.com

------
dcordoba
Uber | San Francisco, CA | Full Stack Software Engineers | Full Time | Onsite

We are hiring full stack engineers to join Uber's Content & SEO Platform team.

About the Uber Content & SEO Engineering Team:

Few people think of Uber as a ‘web’ company, and that’s the problem we’re
aiming to fix. The Uber Content & SEO Engineering team is a cross-functional,
fully full-stack team focused on increasing Uber’s web presence. In the past
few months, we’ve built out:

1\. Services to deliver the correct SEO metadata to the correct pages at the
correct time

2\. Crucial updates to our CMS platform to enable Uber Ops employees around
the world to launch new and exciting types of pages

3\. A fully-featured web experience that leverages Uber trip data to increase
user engagement with their city. Check it out at
[https://www.uber.com/local/](https://www.uber.com/local/).

We’re a small, but highly productive team. We’re looking for other full stack
engineers with a passion for web development to help us build an even bigger
and better SEO platform to benefit all of Uber Engineering. Come join us!

If interested, apply here:
[https://www.uber.com/careers/list/41230/](https://www.uber.com/careers/list/41230/).
Or email me directly at dcordoba@uber.com.

------
SongtrustTalent
Songtrust ([https://www.songtrust.com](https://www.songtrust.com)) | NYC |
Head of Product | Full-time |

Songtrust is the world's largest global royalty collection service and
publishing administrator, enabling over 150,000 songwriters and over 20,000
publishers to collect their publishing royalties worldwide for over 1,000,000
copyrights. Our industry-leading online solutions help songwriters, artists,
managers, labels, and publishers simplify music rights management including
the administration of music publishing assets, performing rights, and digital
licensing.

We are looking for a software/SaaS product leader with experience managing
teams, multiple products and features across our business. In this role you
will be responsible for all products at Songtrust, you will lead a team of
four product professionals to scale the organization’s product. We are scaling
incredibly quickly and are looking for someone who can lead product in a time
of tremendous growth. We are looking for someone to bring discipline and
process improvement to the product organization. Ultimately you will enable
the company to scale in terms of delivering products to market. You will be
responsible for ensuring the organization has the production capacity to
fulfill the broader vision while supporting near-term strategy and business
priorities across the entire suite of Songtrust products.

To apply please follow this link and submit your application:
[https://www.songtrust.com/jobs?gh_jid=4063540002](https://www.songtrust.com/jobs?gh_jid=4063540002)

------
lijason
Ironclad | Multiple positions | San Francisco | Full-time Onsite |
[https://ironcladapp.com/](https://ironcladapp.com/) At Ironclad, we're on a
mission to empower legal teams to do great things for their organizations.
We're building software that takes the pain out of administrative work,
freeing legal teams to focus on legal work and drive business strategy. We are
hiring for positions across the company in sales, marketing, design, and
engineering.

See more details and apply
[https://ironcladapp.com/careers](https://ironcladapp.com/careers)

A few specific positions here:

Software engineer [https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/b5bc7044-b22e-48ff-
ba8f-53...](https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/b5bc7044-b22e-48ff-
ba8f-53d1d7d09ba4)

Quality Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/bf542cb1-2b2c-4fb3-9045-a0...](https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/bf542cb1-2b2c-4fb3-9045-a0fd85941644)

Product Designer
[https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/b21354dc-f609-49f0-9d2a-d2...](https://jobs.lever.co/ironcladapp/b21354dc-f609-49f0-9d2a-d28eb421ec51)

------
rkrzr
Channable - [https://www.channable.com](https://www.channable.com) | Utrecht,
The Netherlands | ONSITE

We are a data feed management company that connects ecommerce companies to all
big online marketing channels (marketplaces, price comparison sites etc.) We
also optimize and synchronize product data, offers, and orders on various
platforms.

We currently have two open positions:

\- Frontend Developer [1] \- DevOps Automation Engineer [2]

Our Stack includes: Python (Flask), Haskell, Scala (Apache Spark), PostgreSQL,
Redis, HDFS, Ansible, Terraform, Ember.js

We process hundreds of millions of products per day and offer technically
interesting and challenging work. We are looking for a highly motivated and
skilled engineers to join our team in the center of Utrecht.

See [https://www.channable.com/jobs/](https://www.channable.com/jobs/) for a
detailed job description.

[1] [https://www.channable.com/career/frontend-
developer-24-40-hw...](https://www.channable.com/career/frontend-
developer-24-40-hwk/) [2] [https://www.channable.com/career/devops-automation-
engineer/](https://www.channable.com/career/devops-automation-engineer/)

------
zillyhome
Stealth startup | Android (Kotlin), iOS (Swift), backend (Ruby/Rails), UI/UX
designer, product, and growth | Silicon Valley + remote (we're flexible) |
Full-time only | Competitive salaries depending on role, experience, and
location

We are a stealth company, with millions in seed funding, founded by serial
entrepreneurs looking to crack open the unyielding world of real estate and
homeownership. This unique industry is riddled with extreme fragmentation and
is plagued by a sea of uninspired product offerings. We're a team of seasoned
operators and developers that loves to move fast and laughs in the face of
nasty-hairy challenges that lie in our path. Home base for us is in the
Silicon Valley but we have a team that spans eight countries. So whether
you're in bay area, thinking of moving to SV, or are happy where you're at,
we'd love to hear from you.

The most important thing we're looking for is a hunger to change the world. If
you're an audacious soul looking to tackle one of the biggest problems that
plagues our society today and yearning to join an experienced team at the
ground floor, then hit us up!

A few years of experience is preferred. Please email your resume and
(optional) references/code samples to us at jobs <at> zilly.email

------
xanary
Zoox | Full Time | Foster City, CA | Software & hardware | ONSITE, VISA |
[https://zoox.com/](https://zoox.com/) |
[https://jobs.lever.co/zoox](https://jobs.lever.co/zoox)

Zoox is a Foster City, CA-based robotics company founded by Tim Kentley-Klay
and Dr. Jesse Levinson to create autonomous mobility. Operating at the
intersection of design, computer science, and electro-mechanical engineering,
Zoox is a multidisciplinary team working to imagine and build an advanced
mobility experience that will support the future needs of urban mobility for
both people and the environment. We are presently executing on a plan to
deliver a new era of on-demand autonomous electric mobility-as-a-service by
2020. Our mission is to redefine how populations move through our cities.

We have raised $500m in our Series B. We have also assembled a stellar and
rapidly growing team of over 500 employees, representing some of the top minds
across the fields of robotics, artificial intelligence, machine learning,
product design, and vehicle engineering. The team includes 70+ PhDs, world-
leading engineers and executives from companies such as Google, SpaceX, Tesla,
Apple, Nvidia, Microsoft, and NASA.

------
kolistivra
Fat Llama | London, UK | Full-time Engineering (Full-Stack/Backend/Mobile) |
Onsite | Visa

The Future of Ownership. Fat Llama is the fully-insured online marketplace for
lending and borrowing anything. Every day, we connect people with spare stuff
to those that want to use it. Fat Llama is creating a future in which any item
- from the everyday to the niche - is accessible within minutes.

Last year we went through Y Combinator and recently announced a $10M raise
from amazing investors to superpower our growth. We are active across the UK
and launched in the US at the beginning of 2018.

Technology is at the heart of everything we do at Fat Llama, allowing us to
solve a problem that has never been solved before. Our whole team gets a say
in the product & tech roadmap, and our engineering team takes pride in
writing, testing and deploying new features on a daily basis. We also highly
value personal growth and learning, and are building a supportive and
collaborative engineering culture.

Find out more and apply on our jobs page:
[https://jobs.lever.co/fatllama](https://jobs.lever.co/fatllama)

Here's some recent news about us:

[https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/25/fat-lama-gets-
fatter/](https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/25/fat-lama-gets-fatter/)

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-44301183](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-44301183)

------
boyd
One Codex (YC S14) | San Francisco (Mission) | Software + Scientist Roles |
Full-time (ONSITE) | [https://www.onecodex.com](https://www.onecodex.com)

One Codex is a platform for microbial genomics. We are a technical,
experienced (and profitable!) team working on meaningful problems that range
from infectious disease diagnostics to outbreak epidemiology to improving our
understanding of the microbiome. We work with top researchers, medical
institutions, and biotechs, and have processed samples from all seven
continents (and space!).

We're currently looking for engineers across multiple positions, including
both those who are backend- and frontend-leaning. Our stack includes Python,
Rust, and Javascript/Typescript (React), and we write everything from D3
visualizations to low-level bioinformatics algorithms. We are also hiring for
a microbial genomics scientist position.

Challenges include: (1) developing novel algorithms for analyzing complex
microbial communities; (2) working with terabytes of genomic data; (3)
building scientifically reproducible analyses suitable for both research and
the clinic; and (4) supporting scientists and developers building on our
platform with extensible APIs.

We are based in San Francisco and offer a competitive salary and meaningful
above-market equity. Benefits include full medical, dental, and vision
coverage, a flexible vacation policy and relocation assistance if moving to
the Bay Area.

Please apply here: [https://jobs.onecodex.com/](https://jobs.onecodex.com/)

------
neiljohnson
New Vector (Matrix.org & Riot.im) | London, UK, Rennes, Fr | ONSITE | Full-
time | Team of 20 growing rapidly

New Vector backs the Matrix.org and Riot.im projects for open secure
decentralised communication. Our mission is to create a universal open network
and protocol for real-time communication. Recently the French government
announced that they will build their messaging infrastructure on Matrix
technology
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16933736](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16933736))

Our flagship client Riot.im has grown exponentially since launch in 2016. Our
(lofty) aim is to disrupt incumbent centralized services like Slack, WhatsApp
and Discord by bringing to bear the unique open ecosystem of Matrix.org

If you would like to know more, either write to us at jobs@riot.im or reach
out to me via Riot.im on @neilj:matrix.org

A full specs live here

\- Frontend Engineer [https://new-
vector.workable.com/jobs/659266](https://new-vector.workable.com/jobs/659266)

\- App Store Engineer [https://new-
vector.workable.com/j/6F95E03852](https://new-
vector.workable.com/j/6F95E03852)

A bit about our culture and values lives here -
[https://vector.im/](https://vector.im/)

Even if you are not a perfect match for the above get in touch anyway, we’re
always keen to talk to people interested in Matrix.

------
cstigler
Workday | Senior Full-Stack Developer | San Francisco |
[http://www.workday.com](http://www.workday.com) | ONSITE full-time

Workday is a large and growing (public with a ~$30B market cap) enterprise
software company, and we're looking for skilled senior full-stack developers
to join my Media Cloud team in downtown SF. You’ll be working with an agile
development team to develop interactive multimedia features and more for
Workday’s application suite.

Our team is passionate and curious, and looking for developers who are the
same. We value our employees above all, and believe that a kind,
collaborative, and diverse team will produce better products.

Workday's software suite includes HCM, Financials, Recruiting, Learning, and
more. Our software powers the world's largest and best businesses, like
Amazon, Netflix, Patagonia, Wal-Mart, Sony, Toyota, VMware, Visa, and Yale
University.

Our most-used languages are Python and JavaScript, but you'll also end up
touching plenty of other programming languages including Kotlin, Java, etc. We
are looking for candidates with 3-10+ years of full-time paid software
development experience. Note that, unfortunately, we cannot sponsor new H-1Bs
or hire candidates with F-1/J-1 visas, so you'll need to be a US citizen or
permanent resident, or have a current H-1B (or equivalent).

If you're interested, shoot me an email: charlie.stigler@workday.com

I'm a senior engineering manager at Workday with a startup background - would
love to talk to you if this job description sounds like a fit. =)

------
vahana
Vahana, A^3 by Airbus | Santa Clara, CA | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://vahana.aero/](https://vahana.aero/)

Vahana intends to open up urban airways by developing the first certified
electric, self-piloted vertical take-off and landing (VTOL) passenger
aircraft. In pursuit of this effort, we are hiring passionate people who can
help develop algorithms and software components that enable self-piloted
aircraft to analyze, understand, and safely interact with the environment
during takeoff, flight, and landing operation.

We're looking to hire:

\- Senior Infrastructure Engineer [https://www.airbus-
sv.com/jobs/94](https://www.airbus-sv.com/jobs/94)

\- Project Manager [https://www.airbus-sv.com/jobs/95](https://www.airbus-
sv.com/jobs/95)

\- Senior Simulation Engineer [https://www.airbus-
sv.com/jobs/96](https://www.airbus-sv.com/jobs/96)

\- Robotics Engineer [https://www.airbus-sv.com/jobs/97](https://www.airbus-
sv.com/jobs/97)

And many more! Check out our LinkedIn page for all our latest job postings.
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/a-3-by-airbus-
group/jobs/](https://www.linkedin.com/company/a-3-by-airbus-group/jobs/)

Contact: bix.cruz@airbus-sv.com

------
anohkha
ZipRecruiter | [https://ziprecruiter.com](https://ziprecruiter.com) | Santa
Monica (LA area) | REMOTE in United States OK for some positions.

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for the first four years, growing to 900+ employees (190 are
software engineers). August 2014, we raised $63M led by Institutional Venture
Partners.

We have a number of open positions: \- Senior Perl Software Engineer (Santa
Monica, Austin, or Remote) \- Senior Python Software Engineer (Santa Monica)
\- Big Data Architect (Santa Monica) \- Senior Systems Administrator (Santa
Monica) \- Senior Go Developer (Santa Monica) \- QA Automation Engineer and
much more!

Please check out our careers page, ziprecruiter.com/careers, for all our tech
positions.

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium-sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability and new product
development.

If you'd like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com.

------
pnagele
Wikitude | Software Engineer - C++ | Salzburg, Austria | ONSITE, REMOTE |
Type: Full time | € 45k+ p.a. + fringe benefits Wikitude is building and
providing one of the major mobile augmented reality SDKs out in the market.

Responsibilities and tasks will include • Design and implementation of
features for the Wikitude SDK • Maintain and update relevant sample apps •
Contribute to Wikitude SDK core features (C++) • Working on the next
generation of augmented reality for mobile devices

More details: [https://www.wikitude.com/about/jobs-career/software-
engineer...](https://www.wikitude.com/about/jobs-career/software-engineer-c-
for-augmented-reality-2/)

Location: Salzburg, Austria in the center of Europe has a great quality of
living. Salzburg lies directly at the gate to the Alps. Within 25 mins you can
reach great mountain areas as well as beautiful lake side. The vicinity to
Munich and Vienna make it easy to travel abroad. Costs of living are way lower
compared to Silicon Valley (I know the salary range looks ridiculous to
someone from the US - however salary@Wikitude is above Austria industry
average).

To apply send your CV and cover letter to jobs@wikitude.com Phil - CTO,
Wikitude - happy to answer any questions

------
tchawla88
DISNEY STREAMING SERVICES (BAMTECH Media) | Software Engineers - Backend |
Full Time | ONSITE (New York, NY) or REMOTE (US Only) | Junior to Senior
opportunities open.

BAMTECH Media, a technology subsidiary of The Walt Disney Company, is looking
for Senior Software Engineers.

BAMTECH Media develops premium digital media products for many of our partners
such as MLB.TV, NHL.TV, PlayStation Vue and ESPN+. We are paving the way for
the next-generation media and sports technologies. Media Engineering works on
building out scalable distributed systems for media production pipeline that
is core to our products. If you are interested in joining us in the pursuit of
not only crafting new media products but also enjoying the products you build,
we want to hear from you!

Technologies: Java, Spring, Scala, full AWS stack, Reactive Programming.
Experience in these is preferred but not required.

Email: tanya.chawla@bamtechmedia.com OR Apply:
[https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-york/sr-software-
engi...](https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-york/sr-software-engineer-
media-engineering/391/6746812) More info:
[https://www.bamtechmedia.com/](https://www.bamtechmedia.com/)

------
abeshry
Caper (YC W16) | NYC | FT, ONSITE | Backend Engineers | $90K - $120K + equity
+ benefits | www.caperlab.com

Caper builds intelligent shopping carts - powered by deep learning and
computer vision - to detect and identify items (with cameras mounted in the
cart) as they are added to the basket. Caper costs less than 1% of Amazon Go's
infrastructure, and it is a plug-and-play integration for stores. Caper is the
fastest growing retail automation technology company, with already launched
pilots and a rapidly expanding customer base. E-commerce is only 8% of total
retail, and Caper is innovating the other 92% of the untapped potential.

Caper is currently backed by First Round Capital, Y Combinator, and top
executives from Instacart, Plated, Albertsons and Walmart.

We’re a team of incredibly motivated individuals looking to put a dent in the
retail industry. We are looking for a founding employee who will add to our
talented technical team. You’ll be directly working under the CTO and the
opportunity offers plenty of room for rapid internal growth.

View [https://www.caperlab.com/backend-
engineer](https://www.caperlab.com/backend-engineer) for more details, or
message us at Jobs@Caperlab.com if you have any questions or just want grab a
coffee!

------
Khorimjin
Merantix | {Machine Intelligence, Software, Frontend, Backend} Engineer |
Berlin | Full-Time, Internship, Onsite, Visa assistance |
[http://www.merantix.com](http://www.merantix.com) Merantix conceptualizes,
builds and scales AI ventures. Our team is made up of entrepreneurs,
scientists, physicians and engineers from premier universities in Europe and
North America. Many of us have PhD’s and work experience at top tech
companies. We’re based in Europe’s startup capital, Berlin, and are growing
quickly!

We are looking for Data and Machine Intelligence Engineers to join our core
team to help us develop impactful applications of machine learning across a
range of fields. We deploy to Google Cloud Platform, leveraging Tensorflow,
Apache Beam, Google Cloud ML, and Docker.

You will:

    
    
      * Research and prototype state-of-the-art deep learning models
    
      * Design terabyte-scale data pipelines
    
      * Iterate on building and analyzing products to uncover scalable businesses

Further, we're also hiring Frontend and Backend engineers for our medical
project team which is making healthcare more efficient through machine
learning. There, you will: * Work on a very challenging browser-based medical
application in ClojureScript / Django

    
    
      * Have a tight and efficient feedback-loop with physicians (two of which work here full-time)
    
      * Interface with our Machine Learning models.

Have a look at our job openings here:
[https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/](https://merantix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/)

------
whendriks
Avrios | Software Engineering (Backend/Java) | Zurich | Full Time | ONSITE

We are a rapidly globally growing software startup providing our clients with
an intuitive SaaS platform to manage their corporate mobility.

We call Zürich our home but, with a team of 55 people, featuring over 23
nationalities, we are a group of passionate and humble people from all over
the world.

We are hiring for a backend (java) engineer:
[https://avrios.workable.com/j/0378A5DC48](https://avrios.workable.com/j/0378A5DC48)

We are also hiring various business roles, you can find all positions here:
[https://avrios.workable.com/](https://avrios.workable.com/)

And if you are curious for more just visit our website
[https://www.avrios.com](https://www.avrios.com)

Or get in touch with me directly at wouter (at) <company name> (dot) com

PS: We just got featured on TechCrunch:D --> [https://techcrunch-
com.cdn.ampproject.org/c/s/techcrunch.com...](https://techcrunch-
com.cdn.ampproject.org/c/s/techcrunch.com/2018/09/03/avrios-has-quietly-
raised-14m-for-an-ai-fueled-fleet-management-platform/amp/)

------
cwegrzyn
BlueLabs Analytics, Inc | Software Engineers -- Data/ETL, Infra/DevOps |
Washington, DC | ONSITE |
[http://www.bluelabs.com/jobs/](http://www.bluelabs.com/jobs/)

BlueLabs helps organizations personalize their engagements with individuals,
optimize communications, and achieve their strategic goals through data
science. Our team of more than 40 data scientists, engineers, and strategists
come from diverse backgrounds but share a passion for using data to solve the
world’s greatest social and analytical challenges. Our clients range from
political campaigns and advocacy organizations, to government agencies, to
startups and fortune 500 companies in a range of industries. Through our work,
we’ve directly and measurably improved the health and financial security of
millions of Americans.

We are hiring software engineers-- particularly with backgrounds in data
engineering/ETL or infrastructure/DevOps-- to help us support our clients by
building and supporting data pipelines and developing the data science
platform we deploy internally and for our clients. We're looking for engineers
who want to work collaboratively, learn new things, and take projects from
conception to production.

We're excited to work with any engineer who is curious and committed,
regardless of specific experience-- but we're particularly interested in folks
with several years of experience with Python, Kubernetes, Airflow, Spark,
React+Javascript, Terraform, or Ansible.

Apply at [http://www.bluelabs.com/jobs/](http://www.bluelabs.com/jobs/)

------
richafrank
Quantopian | [https://www.quantopian.com](https://www.quantopian.com) |
Boston, MA | Software Engineers | Full-time | Onsite

Quantopian empowers technical, talented people everywhere to research,
develop, and test quantitative investment strategies. We're growing our
engineering team to support our rapidly expanding user base and our ambitious
product roadmap.

We work on interesting problems, such as:

    
    
        - Designing and building a powerful research platform with intuitive APIs for our global user community to easily express and test their investment ideas
        - Designing data stores and models for the many aspects of real-world financial data (calendars, currencies, securities, prices, alternative data, etc.) and optimizing them for high throughput when running trading simulations and other analyses
        - Designing and building an amazing user experience, both on desktop and mobile
    

Our stack includes: Python, Ruby, and a little C++; AWS, Docker, Ansible,
Kubernetes; Postgres, Redis, Mongo.

If you're interested, apply at
[https://quantopian.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk01zjp](https://quantopian.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk01zjp)
or at jobs@quantopian.com

------
sylvus
Audatic | Berlin, Germany (ONSITE) | Full-time | Visa | Deep Learning,
Performance, Mobile and Software Engineer |
[http://audatic.ai](http://audatic.ai) Audatic is building systems to
intelligently modify sound using state of the art deep learning technology and
unique datasets. Our personalized sound environment allows users to customize
sounds to their individual taste. Applications include effortless interactions
in noisy places (especially for people with hearing impairments), and
realistic audio-environments for augmented reality. We are a young, driven and
dynamic team with the vision to change people’s lives. We value each team
member and opinion equally and count on everyone’s contribution to make our
vision come true. You are encouraged to constructively challenge our ideas and
can expect to be involved in the decisions that shape the future of our
company.

Tech: Python, Tensorflow, AWS, C & C++ (Performance Engineer), iOS and Android
(Mobile Engineer)

We are looking for smart and curious people who are thinking in code and want
to make a difference. Apply now at [http://audatic.ai/apply-
now/](http://audatic.ai/apply-now/)

------
bbhughes12
DRW | Chicago, IL | Onsite | Full-Time | drw.com

DRW is a diversified, technology-led principal trading firm. We trade our own
capital at our own risk, across a broad range of asset classes, instruments
and strategies, in markets around the world. As the markets have evolved over
the past 25 years, so has DRW – growing to include real estate,
cryptocurrencies, venture capital and several industry acquisitions.

We are currently hiring for the following positions:

Senior Software Engineer (Ruby/Clojure):
[https://grnh.se/yft7ukd41](https://grnh.se/yft7ukd41)

Software Engineer, NSCO:
[https://grnh.se/928f691f1](https://grnh.se/928f691f1)

Senior Software Engineer, Trading Infrastructure:
[https://grnh.se/84uasxgv1](https://grnh.se/84uasxgv1)

Senior Software Engineer, Cryptocurrency:
[https://grnh.se/744cc3021](https://grnh.se/744cc3021)

Software Engineer (Python):
[https://grnh.se/856951f51](https://grnh.se/856951f51)

Senior Software Engineer, Options Trading System:
[https://grnh.se/12f497e71](https://grnh.se/12f497e71)

------
koesbong-cm
CareMessage | SF, Remote

CareMessage is the leading technology solution that is focused on patient
engagement for the underserved population. Since launching our product in
2013, we have grown to work with over 200 healthcare organizations across the
United States and reached over 2 million lives. Our web-based platform allows
healthcare providers to reduce no-shows, increase attendance to preventive
care screenings, and improve chronic disease management- all via simple
"nudges" sent through text message. Learn more about our team here -
[https://www.caremessage.org](https://www.caremessage.org) and
[https://www.themuse.com/companies/caremessage](https://www.themuse.com/companies/caremessage)

We're looking for:

* Back End Software Engineer - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/caremessage/jobs/524174?gh_src=...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/caremessage/jobs/524174?gh_src=9b6cb0901) * Customer Success Manager - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/caremessage/jobs/1294114?gh_src...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/caremessage/jobs/1294114?gh_src=9b6cb0901) * UAT Testing Analyst (Contract) - [https://boards.greenhouse.io/caremessage/jobs/1294248?gh_src...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/caremessage/jobs/1294248?gh_src=9b6cb0901)

Apply directly using the links above and feel free to email me with questions
(kbong@caremessage.org).

------
KatiaBinary
System Administrator - ONSITE (Malta - EU)

Binary Investments (Europe) Ltd is seeking an enthusiastic, diligent and self-
driven System Admin to support and enhance our information technology systems
and networks. You will provide IT solutions to ensure the continuity and
efficiency of company operations.

We are looking for someone who preferable have: ● A diploma or degree in
Computer Science or Information Technology, or good experience in the field of
IT operations/administration ● Exceptional English communication skills (both
oral and written) ● Hands-on experience in troubleshooting computer software,
hardware, and a variety of internet applications and networks. ● Hands-on
experience in systems and network security. Experience with Fortigate or
similar devices (e.g.Cisco, Mikrotik) ● Knowledge of Mac or Linux Technologies
and associated security risks ● Knowledge of VPN concepts and prior experience
of setting up site-to-site networks ● Experience with +DRAC is a plus ●
Experience in ARUBA or similar enterprise WiFi AP management is a plus. ●
Experience in end-user device security audit and policy implementation is a
plus ● The willingness to learn new skills

If you are willing to relocate to Malta send your CV to hr@binary.com or
katia@binary.com

------
ivanche
Wirecard | Developers, QAs, PMs... | Munich (Aschheim), Germany | Full-time |
ONSITE | Visa

We are Wirecard, a leading German FinTech company. Located in the beautiful
Munich and currently counting over 1200 employees we are looking for Software
Engineers, QA specialists, Project Managers, Business Analysts, Network
Administrators and also Sales Managers, Account Managers, Designers and more!
Full list of positions is at
[https://www.wirecard.com/careers/jobs/](https://www.wirecard.com/careers/jobs/)

What we offer

    
    
      Competitive salary, relocation bonus, end of year bonus
      Generous vacations - up to 30 working days per year
      Learning budget for courses, conferences, books
      Interesting projects which span all areas of card issuing, acquiring, risk analysis, mobile payments...
      On-site gym, free coffee and tea, subsidized lunch at several nearby cafeterias
      Incredible stability - we're listed on TecDAX and current market cap is over 23 billion EUR
    

How to apply

Simply email me! I'm _ivan.milosavljevic@wirecard.com_ and, being a Software
Engineer, I will help you directly from the trenches. Alternatively you can
apply through the link above. See you in Munich!

------
yuriydyrenko
Ebates | iOS (all levels) | San Francisco, San Mateo, or San Diego, CA |
Onsite | www.ebates.com | VISA (TN)

From the company: Ebates is a profitable, high growth e-commerce company based
in San Francisco. We are part of the Rakuten family of companies. Rakuten is a
very progressive company providing Ebates with substantial capital, access to
great technology, and access to international markets. We're always interested
in meeting talented individuals interested in helping us change the way the
world shops, so if you're passionate about helping save people money and
improving the shopping experience apply below!

From me: Ebates is an awesome place to work offering exciting technical
challenges to solve, great perks, and good work/life balance. I work on the
Mobile team developing the iOS app and we're hiring iOS engineers at any level
(new-grad to senior) in San Francisco (SF), San Mateo, or San Diego. There's
plenty to do and plenty of room for growth!

If you're interested, please contact me directly via ydyrenko [at] ebates.com

We have a lot of other open positions throughout the rest of the company -
[https://talent.rakuten.careers/ebates](https://talent.rakuten.careers/ebates)

------
xgastaud
Forest Admin | Multiple Positions | Paris | Onsite | Fulltime |
forestadmin.com

Every web-based company has two types of applications: the customer-facing
application and the back office of this application aimed at the Operations
team.

Forest provides an off-the-shelf back office solution designed both to free up
your development resources by eliminating all the design, development and
maintenance of your back office and to help you streamline your internal
processes with a platform that can be fully tailored to your operational
needs.

We are always looking for candidates who are "benevolent and demanding" \- our
core company values - and share a deep interest in tech to join us in our
quest to set a new standard for what a back-office experience should be like!

Come join the Paris startup scene and apply to one of our open positions:

* Full Stack Engineer ([https://www.welcometothejungle.co/companies/forest-admin/job...](https://www.welcometothejungle.co/companies/forest-admin/jobs/full-stack-engineer_paris))

* Product Data Analyst ([https://www.welcometothejungle.co/companies/forest-admin/job...](https://www.welcometothejungle.co/companies/forest-admin/jobs/product-data-analyst_paris))

* Sales Growth Hacker ([https://www.welcometothejungle.co/companies/forest-admin/job...](https://www.welcometothejungle.co/companies/forest-admin/jobs/sales-development-representative_paris))

------
origin
Origin | San Francisco | Full Stack Engineer | On-site

[https://angel.co/originlabs/jobs/351719-full-stack-
software-...](https://angel.co/originlabs/jobs/351719-full-stack-software-
engineer)

Origin is looking for well-rounded and experienced full stack ninjas as we
scale production of our additive manufacturing platform in 2018. Origin is on
the cusp of reshaping enterprise 3D printing, and your role will ensure that
we build a truly outstanding, modern day manufacturing platform for our
customers with bleeding-edge software technology. Join a small, but growing
team made up of talent from places like Google, Apple, Autodesk, and Stanford.

We recently raised a large Series A from top VC funds and are rapidly growing
our engineering team.

We run a tightly integrated stack between our printer firmware and cloud
deployment: C++ (mainly drivers) / NodeJS / Python / React.

We're also building out an IoT data pipeline with Postgres / BigQuery and
working on large-scale data analysis, and computational geometry, and 3D
modeling.

If you like working on challenging problems that nobody else has tried to
tackle, then please contact me directly. I am the hiring manager and I
interview each applicant personally.

------
nip
Sixfold (Logistics) | Software Engineer | Data Scientist | Tallinn or Tartu,
Estonia | ONSITE | Full-time

We are building a bird's eye view of truck shipments. We aim to solve latent
inefficiences in the logistic industry: millions of truckloads of heavy
freight gets carried around Europe every day — in an inefficient, costly and
polluting way.

We are using Kafka, Postgres, GraphQL, NodeJS for our backends (micro-
services) and ReactJS for our frontends, written using TypeScript. You role
would be to:

• Work with Product Managers to turn requirements into software design

• Build, test and deploy working software

• Evolve the Sixfold architecture as part of the core engineering team

• Mentor junior engineers

Some of our current roles:

• Software Engineer: [https://sixfold.com/jobs/senior-software-
engineer](https://sixfold.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer)

• Data Scientist: [https://sixfold.com/jobs/data-
scientist](https://sixfold.com/jobs/data-scientist)

We are growing fast and are hiring for many other roles: Customer Manager,
Integrations Program Manager, Office Manager.

Please apply sending an email to mart@sixfold.com or through our website:
[https://sixfold.com/jobs](https://sixfold.com/jobs)

------
spyckie2
Terminal 1 | Senior Engineers, Head of HR, Management Associates, Legal | Hong
Kong | Full Time | Onsite | Visa

We're a fast growing team in Hong Kong looking to build the recruiting firm of
the future where technology empowers recruiters. Think the $500 billion
recruitment industry needs a change? Come join us!

Apply at: [http://tty1.us/tty1-hackernews](http://tty1.us/tty1-hackernews) or
email: 3recruiting@terminal1.co

------
volkadav
Oracle Cloud Infrastructure (OCI) | FULL-TIME, ONSITE | Seattle, WA or SFBay
or Boston

OCI is Oracle's bare metal cloud / next-gen IaaS offering; most of us are in
Seattle and there are branch offices in the SF bay area and Boston area. My
team is looking for senior developers to help build services and tools for
OCI's Operations group. This is a new team in a relatively new org, so it's a
good chance to make an impact and the vast majority of the work will be
greenfield.

Minimum Qualifications:

    
    
      - BS CS or related technical field, or equivalent practical experience
      - Five years of software development experience
      - Strong knowledge of CS fundamentals
      - Mastery of one or more of: Java/C*/Python or similar
      - Proficiency working in a Linux environment
    

Preferred Qualifications:

    
    
      - Graduate work in CS, especially in the fields of Systems or Machine Learning
      - Prior experience architecting and operating large scale systems/services
      - Some familiarity with systems administration or DevOps/SRE experience
      - 10+ years of software development experience

Resumes / questions to: mike.o.jackson@oracle.com (Sorry, can't do internships
or new grad hires!)

------
sytse
ALL REMOTE GitLab - We're hiring for developers, designers, product managers,
site reliability engineers, and many more roles, see
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/) We're an all-
remote company so everyone can participate and contribute equally. GitLab is
an open-core application for the whole DevOps lifecycle with over 2000
contributors.

------
epkatz
Wonder | Full-stack Software Engineer(s) | New York City (NYC) | ONSITE |
[https://askwonder.com](https://askwonder.com)

Wonder is a new kind of knowledge service that makes your brain scalable. We
provide instant access to the intellect and fact-finding skills of a
distributed network of analysts around the world. We enable anyone - from
individuals up to Fortune 500s - to gain strategic knowledge when they need it
most.

We are looking for senior software engineers to join us in our beautiful
office in Manhattan to help make the product and the organization that goes
along with it.

We're a team of thirteen engineers today but we expect to grow into a
household name in NYC tech over the next few years and want your help to get
there!

You'll be an integral part of a startup with real traction, helping to scale
both the product and your fellow colleagues. We care about building a diverse
engineering organization and supporting each others' professional development.

For engineering, we expect you to have at least a few years of professional
experience including some experience with Node and/or React and an interest in
working across the stack to build web applications.

Current stack: Node.js, Typescript, Postgres, MongoDB, Heroku/AWS

Please use this link to apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/askwonder/ae00c78f-7a92-4902-b804-bd48...](https://jobs.lever.co/askwonder/ae00c78f-7a92-4902-b804-bd48afb09d0a/apply)

Unfortunately we are unable to sponsor new visas at this time.

------
nsp
Teachable | New York, NY, USA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://teachable.com/careers](https://teachable.com/careers) We provide a
platform that lets anyone create, host and sell courses online, we have over 8
million students and well over 100k instructors on the platform, shooting for
$200 million in course sales this year while trending to be profitable by
years end. We are a team of 75 with an Eng/Product org of 25. We are hiring
across the board with a focus on finding our first Engineering Manager:
[https://teachable.com/job-
posting?id=052d531c-6803-4229-9165...](https://teachable.com/job-
posting?id=052d531c-6803-4229-9165-137228230997)

Lead Product Designer:[https://teachable.com/job-
posting?id=186beac8-0bbc-4e65-8aab...](https://teachable.com/job-
posting?id=186beac8-0bbc-4e65-8aab-068746c4e1e0)

Also always on the lookout for Backend Engineers(RoR), Product Managers, and a
Lead QA Automation Engineer (Cucumber experience strongly preferred) .

I can honestly say it’s the best place I’ve ever worked. I’m the CTO here, hit
me up at noahp@teachable.com if you have any questions or head to
[https://teachable.com/careers/](https://teachable.com/careers/)

Check out our stack and a bit about what it’s like to work here on this post
about How We Code at Teachable: [https://medium.com/teachable/how-we-code-at-
teachable-ff4285...](https://medium.com/teachable/how-we-code-at-teachable-
ff42859a9164)

~~~
milkshakes
can’t speak highly enough about noah and his team. if you are in new york and
have the skillset you should take a look.

------
Tessian
TESSIAN | Machine-intelligent filters to secure enterprise communications |
London, UK | On-Site | Full Time | Visa sponsorship possible | www.tessian.com

Our mission is to keep the world’s most sensitive data private and secure - to
do this we're looking for backend engineers to help build out both our backend
platform and machine learning models to support our next stage of growth
following our $13m Series A this year.

We're hiring for Python Backend Engineers (all levels) and Applied Data
Scientists with 2+ years of production experience.

\- - -

Data Scientist - Read more & apply here: [http://bit.ly/data-science-at-
tessian-2018](http://bit.ly/data-science-at-tessian-2018)

Tessian couldn't exist without our machine learning models; it’s at the heart
of what we do, and it’s what our clients rely on day-to-day. We're looking for
data scientists who are excited about the opportunities and challenges that
come with researching, building and deploying real-time production models.

\- - -

Python Backend Engineer - Read more & apply here: [http://bit.ly/python-at-
Tessian-2018](http://bit.ly/python-at-Tessian-2018)

We build high volume, low latency data processing for some of the world’s
largest organisations. The backend systems power the whole company and our
teams have touch points with all of our engineering teams. From deploying data
science models in production to integrating with our front end, you'll be
involved in projects that span all aspects of the business.

------
rorykoehein
EclecticIQ | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | Senior Software, System and UI
engineers | Full-time | Onsite EclecticIQ enables intelligence-powered
cybersecurity for government organisations and commercial enterprises. We
develop analyst-centric products and services that align our clients’
cybersecurity focus with their threat reality.

At EclecticIQ you’ll work closely together with people within different areas
of expertise in feature teams to solve challenging problems and deliver
valuable features. Within your technical team (with your peers) you’ll get to
teach, learn, pair, review code, do technical design and implement best
practices.

We’re looking for:

\- Senior Software Engineers (Python)

\- Senior System Engineers (Cloud, Automation, DevOps)

\- Senior UI Engineers (JavaScript, React)

Buzzwords: Python, Flask, SQLAlchemy, Celery, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, AWS,
Linux, Ansible, AWS, Docker, Terraform, Packer, Jenkins, React, Redux,
GraphQL, Jest, Cypress.

Apply here: [https://www.eclecticiq.com/jobs](https://www.eclecticiq.com/jobs)

Glassdoor: [https://www.glassdoor.co.uk/Overview/Working-at-
EclecticIQ-E...](https://www.glassdoor.co.uk/Overview/Working-at-EclecticIQ-
EI_IE1098378.11,21.htm)

------
imgintelligence
Image Intelligence | Backend developer | Sydney, Australia | ONSITE |
[https://imageintelligence.com](https://imageintelligence.com) | 90k - 120k
AUD

Image Intelligence was founded in 2016 with the mission of analysing the
world's security footage to produce actionable insights in real-time. Hours of
security camera footage is produced each second, but this footage is usually
only reviewed hours after an incident has already occurred. By this time, it
is often too late where preventable circumstances have resulted in
irrecoverable loss.

We believe that by using a combination of AI and human interactions, we can
produce timely and actionable insights that make the world safer, smarter and
more efficient.

We're a small team of less than 10 people that mostly comprise of software and
machine learning engineers. We understand our goals and we work closely
together to achieve them. We share ideas, challenge them and keep each other
accountable.

We're looking for a backend developer to join our mission. We're a fast moving
startup, building an "AI as a Service" (AIaaS) both on the cloud and on the
edge. The role is a mixture of backend development (building new features in
our Cloud API in a scalable fashion) in Scala/JavaScript and infrastructure
deployment automation in Terraform/CloudFormation/Python on AWS.

Job:
[https://imageintelligence.workable.com/jobs/756478](https://imageintelligence.workable.com/jobs/756478)

If you're interested, apply above or send an email to
david@imageintelligence.com

------
jordanthoms
Kami | Auckland, New Zealand | ONSITE | Full-Stack or Frontend Engineers |
Full-time

We’re helping over a million teachers and students eliminate printing and
scanning and the associated costs and effort - so our teachers can spend more
of their time on achieving better learning outcomes for the next generation.

At Kami, we don’t believe in keeping our engineers locked in the backroom
implementing specs sheets - you’ll be talking to the teachers who already love
our product, and figuring out how to make Kami work even better in their
classrooms. This position will suit an Engineer with a good product sense and
is comfortable working relatively autonomously.

We're constantly pushing the boundaries of what you can do in the browser - I
just spent the past week tracking down Chrome bugs on the new stylus-enabled
Chromebooks! Our frontend is a SPA built in angular, and we have a Rails
API/Postgres/GKE/JRuby backend that it talks to.

Most of our users are based in the US, and there may be occasional travel to
attend conferences and visit schools using our software, which is a lot of
fun! ( See the wrapup from our last conference in Chicago, IL:
[https://blog.kamihq.com/iste-2018-wrap-
up/](https://blog.kamihq.com/iste-2018-wrap-up/) )

Our office is in Central Auckland, New Zealand (with great public transport
connections), and this position is local.

More info:
[https://www.kamihq.com/careers/#frontend](https://www.kamihq.com/careers/#frontend)
, email me your Github and CV at devjobs@kamihq.com. (mention HN)

~~~
isostatic
What are typical salarys for senior positions in Auckland? Looked at
emmigrating a few years back but couldn't make the numbers work, and since
then house prices have nearly doubled.

~~~
kinow
House prizes in Auckland and in a few other areas around the country are a bit
crazy, but you still find some good properties in other nearby suburbs and
apartments are not really expensive - most prefer houses here.

Salary for senior positions varies according to tech stack.. but I believe
it's above 90K NZD per year, maybe something between 90-120K full time
employee.

There are some jobs posted under this threshold on trademe and seek, but if
you look with calm, especially after the end of the financial year (july for
most companies), and around Feb/Mar, there are normally positions open here in
Auckland with the salary.

~~~
isostatic
Yes, 100-120k was the sort of numbers I was looking at. Thought I might be
wrong. I don't understand how people can live on that (and that's top 5%
salary), while paying $1m+ for housing. I have similar thoughts about London
too, but the multiplier between senior position (say £70k) and average house
(£350k) is far lower.

A friend who emigrated in 2005 and bought a $400k house, great move
(especially as he paid cash from equity in his 3 bed terrace in Kent). Still
expensive to live there (especially if you want to see family on occasion),
but it seems the opportune time to immigrate has sailed.

------
tbenoit
Siemens Industry Software | Researcher / Compiler Developer | Belgium | Onsite
Full-Time

In our aero research team at Siemens Industry Software we have two open
positions for a compiler specialist with embedded systems interests or an
embedded systems specialist with compiler interests to work on a new
programming language for developing safety critical / autonomous systems.

You will investigate and develop a proof of concept of a new dataflow
programming language which aims to combine high-level, safe-by-construction
code which is optimized for correctness and clarity, with low-level control
over data representations and memory management in order to achieve better
performance.

You will work on the compiler internals to implement code generation that
targets LLVM IR for cross compilation and deployment of programs to Arm
boards. In addition you will work on contract based design methodologies and
how code can be tested and verified automatically by making use of SMT solvers
like Z3.

[https://jobs.siemens-info.com/jobs/70396?lang=en-gb](https://jobs.siemens-
info.com/jobs/70396?lang=en-gb)

You can always contact me personally for questions or more information. See
profile for email.

------
tapad
Tapad | Full-Time, Onsite: NYC or Oslo | Open Compensation

Tapad is known for inventing and introducing the Tapad Device Graph™ to the
industry. At the heart of it, we dig data.

___________________________________________

Here are our open roles in Engineering:

VP of Data Science (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/c7f384621](https://grnh.se/c7f384621)

Director of Engineering (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/44f0918a1](https://grnh.se/44f0918a1)

Senior Software Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/f895fe951](https://grnh.se/f895fe951)

Senior Site Reliability Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/3e882b8c1](https://grnh.se/3e882b8c1)

Senior UI Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/705cf8f71](https://grnh.se/705cf8f71)

Senior Software Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/9420aaa11](https://grnh.se/9420aaa11)

Software Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/2070253a1](https://grnh.se/2070253a1)

Solutions Consultant (Tokyo or Singapore):
[https://grnh.se/8aab2b1b1](https://grnh.se/8aab2b1b1)

Senior Quantitative Analyst (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/c9ee74641](https://grnh.se/c9ee74641)

------
spencermiles
WalmartLabs - Portland, Oregon | Software Engineer, All Levels | Full Stack
Node.js / React | Onsite, Full Time or Contract to Hire

Position Description Over 90% of Americans live within 10 miles of a Walmart
store. Over 140 million people shop in 4500+ Walmart stores every week. As
such, no one else is better positioned to deliver the best, most seamless
shopping experience, in-store and online, and that's exactly what our team is
set up to deliver.

The ideal candidate for this role is someone who is comfortable with a variety
of technologies, and is able to ramp up quickly on new ones if needed. We are
looking for a strategic thinker, someone who is analytical, detail and
results-oriented and has excellent problem-solving skills with a strong work
ethic. You’re customer focused, highly motivated, and a self-starter. You’re
an excellent communicator, building strong cross functional relationships and
excel at working across departments and easily collaborating with Business
Partners, Product Owners, User Experience, Project Managers, Research,
Engineering and QA teams.

I'm specifically looking for engineers with strong backgrounds in
node.js/react OR iOS OR Android.

Reach out to me directly at smiles@walmartlabs.com.

~~~
abhicrysis
Do you sponsor visa?

------
goparman
Data Theorem | Security, Software Engineering | Palo Alto, CA, USA | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME Data Theorem scans & secures mobile applications. We have built a
technology to automatically scan and detect security and privacy issues in
mobile Apps (Android, and iOS). We work with large and small companies within
various industries (financial, tech, healthcare, etc.) and help them make
their Apps more secure. Primary languages are
Python/JavaScript(React)/Java(Android). Any Reverse Engineering skills are a
plus, background in Security is not required.

For more detailed positions please visit:

* Frontend(React) [https://bitbucket.org/snippets/datatheorem/RedMgx](https://bitbucket.org/snippets/datatheorem/RedMgx)

* Python [https://bitbucket.org/snippets/datatheorem/x4L7E](https://bitbucket.org/snippets/datatheorem/x4L7E)

* Android RE [https://bitbucket.org/snippets/datatheorem/7eBqek](https://bitbucket.org/snippets/datatheorem/7eBqek)

If interested, please apply at jobs@datatheorem.com with Resume and mention
HackerNews

------
contorion_gmbh
Contorion GmbH | Python/ERP Developer | Berlin, Germany | Onsite | Full time |
E-commerce | [https://www.contorion.de](https://www.contorion.de)

Contorion is an e-commerce store dealing with everything that is needed by
craftsmen in their day-to-day business. A success story, the company has been
purchased by a global leader in the tool market, Hoffmann SE, thus being
provided with an opportunity to scale up our tech function.

We are currently looking for an experienced Python/ERP developer, preferably
with 5 years of experience who could take over the implementation and
deployment of our internal ERP system, previously developed by an agency. This
role would mean working really close with key players within the company, such
as Product Management, Logistics, Category Management and Product Data,
besides supporting our Sales and Customer Service team as well. Main
technologies (role): Odoo/OpenERP, Python, MySQL

You can read more about the job here:
[https://www.contorion.de/jobs/detail/80356?lang=en](https://www.contorion.de/jobs/detail/80356?lang=en)

If interested, e-mail us at hr@contorion.de

------
afhall
Deep 6 AI ([https://deep6.ai](https://deep6.ai)) | Pasadena, CA | Senior Front
End Engineer | Full-time | Onsite

Deep 6 AI is a fast-growing, venture-backed artificial intelligence startup
focused on healthcare analytics. Our software helps researchers find patients
for clinical trials faster, providing access to potential life-saving cures.

We are looking for an experienced senior front end engineer who wants to play
a big role in building our platform. In this role, you will work with the
business to take ideas from conception to production. You will mentor other
front-end developers and oversee the direction of the front end architecture,
ensuring the excellence of our user experience.

What's in for you?

The chance to build awesome AI software that helps save lives!

By joining us now, you will enjoy competitive compensation, a fun work
environment in Old Town Pasadena with a bunch of really smart people, and
early equity in a fast-growing tech company.

To learn more about this position, please visit
[https://deep6.ai/careers/senior-front-end-
developer/](https://deep6.ai/careers/senior-front-end-developer/) or email us
at careers@deep6.ai

------
DentalWings
Dental Wings | Montreal (CA), Berlin, Chemnitz (GER), Lyon (FR) | ONSITE |
Various engineering roles | Full-time

* About us *

Dental Wings was founded in 2007 and is a fast-growing international company
active in the dynamic field of dental CAD/CAM technologies.

Our main activities cover design (CAD) and diagnostic software development
(guided surgery), scanning hardware development, scanning equipment
manufacturing, customer support, sales, marketing, logistics, and
administration. Our products are sold and used in over 50 countries.

Our mission is to help our customers improve the lives of millions of dental
patients worldwide!

* Our team *

Our team fosters an environment of honesty, trust, and openess. We strive to
grow, learn, improve and innovate as individuals and as a company. We do our
utmost to support our colleagues, emphasize communication and value a good
work-life balance.

We use SCRUM and Kanban methods. Our tool stack involves Redmine, Slack, Git,
Eclipse, JavaFX, JOGL, Gerrit, Jenkins, JUnit and Sonar.

* Open positions *

[http://www.dentalwings.com/company/careers/](http://www.dentalwings.com/company/careers/)

\- Java CAD/CAM and C++ software engineers (Berlin, Chemnitz, Montreal)

\- Web App and Tech Support developer, Assembler technician (Montreal, Lyon)

------
gnclmorais
BridgeU | Ruby on Rails engineer | on-site, full-time |
[https://bridge-u.com](https://bridge-u.com)

The team: We are part of a small team of five Rails engineers, passionate
about doing great work together. We have an open and democratic work culture
where everyone can contribute, learn and teach. Some highlights are: \- A
fortnightly Investment day / training day, modelled on those at thoughtbot and
Happy Bear Software. \- We are all full-stack: We each have our strengths and
weaknesses, but as a team of full-stack engineers we find we can work faster
and more flexibly, and solving the most important problems first, and solving
them more effectively.

The company: At BridgeU we’re working to update the university application
process with modern technology. We use data science and machine learning to
recommend best-fit universities and courses for students from over 100,000
options, based on their academic, professional and social preferences. We
build collaborative tools to make it easier than ever to apply and study
abroad or at home, both for students and for their school teachers and staff.

More information: check out bit.ly/lrug-bridgeu-software-engineer

~~~
lettergram
You may be interested in a rails app I built a few years ago:
[https://easy-a.net](https://easy-a.net)

Same idea, used FOIA requested data + what students added, happy to discuss
more. Pretty passionate about the field (although idk about switching jobs)

~~~
gnclmorais
Hey, nice to meet you! This is a pretty cool project and it does strike a cord
with us. This is one of the several things we’re trying to do with our
platform. I don’t think I could sway you to move to London, right? :D

------
zbjornson
Primity Bio | San Francisco Bay Area | Frontend or Full-Stack | Onsite or
Remote

We're building a high-speed, cloud-based bioinformatics data analysis
application and seeking engineers to join our team. (No experience in biology
needed.)

Ideally you have a passion for and experience with building highly
interactive, creative interfaces (e.g. business intelligence or dashboarding
apps, products like Google Docs). Our stack includes Vue, Node.js and C++.

zbjornson at primitybio . com

~~~
AngeloAnolin
I did sent an application but never got any reply (nor acknowledgement).

------
jondishotsky
STARCITY | Senior Frontend Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
[https://starcity.com/](https://starcity.com/)

Starcity is looking for a senior frontend software engineer. We're a young
company that's growing fast and needs people who can keep up. Above all else,
we value integrity, perseverance and humility in our team members.

Starcity is a lifestyle brand which provides beautifully designed co-living
communities in major cities, and we're on track to welcome thousands (and one
day millions) of customers to our communities over the coming years. We have
awesome backers including Y Combinator, Bullpen Capital, NEA, Index Ventures
and have been featured in notable publications like The New York Times,
Business Insider, San Francisco Chronicle, TechCrunch and many more.

Our mission is to make great cities accessible to everyone. We do that by
creating community homes—a unique new affordable way to live in cities. We’re
a tech-enabled company that places a high value on experimentation and
excellent craftsmanship.

Learn more, and apply here -
[https://starcity.com/careers](https://starcity.com/careers)

------
laurah1066
Red Badger | London, UK | Full Stack Engineer Mid&Senior | Onsite | Full Time

Independent digital consultancy known for delivery and digital transformation
working on enterprise scale web applications.

We love: React/Native, Javascript, Node, Java, Ruby (more tech here:
[https://red-badger.com/technology](https://red-badger.com/technology))

We are on the hunt for a friendly new badger who enjoys complex problems,
talking to clients and a working on a tight knit team.

X Functional teams including, Delivery and Tech Lead, Engineers, Product & UX
Design and Test.

For more details please visit... Mid Level: [https://red-
badger.com/jobs/software-engineer-consultant-nod...](https://red-
badger.com/jobs/software-engineer-consultant-node-java-javascript-react-
native) Senior: [https://red-badger.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer-
consult...](https://red-badger.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer-consultant)

Please email Laura Hasting, Community Manager if you have questions:
laura.hasting@red-badger.com __We also organise React London, We Love_Tech and
UXD Exchange __

------
pkmishra
Gracenote|Emeryville, CA(SF)or Remote (must be able to work legally in the
US)| Software Engineer, Test Automation Engineer | Full time

Gracenote, a Nielsen company, is an entertainment data and technology provider
powering the world’s top music services, automakers, cable and satellite
operators, and consumer electronics companies. At its core, Gracenote helps
people find, discover and connect with the entertainment they love. Daily,
Gracenote processes 35 billion rows of data and is quickly becoming a world-
leader in return path “big data.” Over the past 3 years, the company has grown
to more than 2000 employees in 17 countries, including over 600 of the world’s
top engineers with a passion for music, video, sports, and entertainment
technology.

We are presently looking for Software Developer & Test Automation Engineer
(On-site or Remote) to become part of our agile video data delivery platform
team. Apply directly at [https://jobs.nielsen.com/job/Emeryville-Software-
Engineer-CA...](https://jobs.nielsen.com/job/Emeryville-Software-Engineer-
CA-94608/502141200/?feedId=232800&utm_campaign=Nielsen_Marketing)

------
lewilewilewi
Fluidly | Senior Engineer | London, UK | Onsite |
[http://www.fluidly.com](http://www.fluidly.com)

Fluidly is a fintech venture that's using ML / AI to help small businesses to
manage, forecast and optimise their cashflow. We've last closed a £2M seed
round, raising from leading VC's Octopus, Anthemis and Nyca. We need a lead
front end engineer to own the delivery of our SaaS product. We're a really
tight-knit team with an excellent culture - communication and collaboration
skills are every bit as important to us as technical ones.

We're growing rapidly and getting great buzz. This is a fab time to join -
pre-Series A with excellent runway and great technical challenges and personal
growth opportunities. You'll be reporting directly to the CTO. Our office is
in Holborn and it's full time on site. Salary is competitive and flexible,
with a separate personal training budget.

Our tech stack: React, Redux, Node, Postgres, MongoDB, RabbitMQ, Redis,
Docker, Kubernetes, Python

Experience: 5+ years professional experience. Fintech / finance/ startup/ SaaS
experience all helpful but not required.

Skills: Core javascript with and without frameworks. Core programming and
software engineering. Problem solving. Attention to detail

Personal attributes: Curious, humble, quick to learn. passion for technology
and startups

Apply here: [https://angel.co/fluidly/jobs/390824-senior-full-stack-
engin...](https://angel.co/fluidly/jobs/390824-senior-full-stack-engineer) or
email lewi AT fluidly.com

------
mck-
Routific | Vancouver, BC | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://routific.com](https://routific.com)

Routific is a smart logistics platform that optimizes routes for last-mile
delivery fleets, saving businesses up to 40% on time and fuel. Today, the
power and efficiency of our proprietary algorithm combined with a stellar user
experience makes Routific the best routing solution on the market and the
leading route optimization API.

We also cover relocation expenses and sponsor work permits!

Headquartered in beautiful Vancouver BC, with sweeping views of the ocean and
mountains. To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and
whether this is the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/routific](https://www.keyvalues.com/routific)

Check out our open roles:

* Senior Full-Stack Engineer: [https://angel.co/routific/jobs/376543-senior-full-stack-engi...](https://angel.co/routific/jobs/376543-senior-full-stack-engineer)

* Full-Stack Engineer: [https://angel.co/routific/jobs/200057-full-stack-engineer](https://angel.co/routific/jobs/200057-full-stack-engineer)

* Mobile Engineer (React Native): [https://angel.co/routific/jobs/378495-mobile-engineer](https://angel.co/routific/jobs/378495-mobile-engineer)

Tech Stack: Rust – Common Lisp – React – Angular – Typescript – Node.js

------
mbaird
Koru Kids | London | Full-time Onsite | Full Stack Ruby Engineer #4 |
[https://www.korukids.co.uk/](https://www.korukids.co.uk/) Koru Kids is
growing quickly. We’re on a mission to improve childcare in London, and
looking for someone experienced, creative & friendly to join the team as our
fourth full stack engineer.

We’re building a managed marketplace that enables families to find and share
high quality nannies. As an engineer on the Koru Kids team, you’ll be
designing and building tech to make complex matching problems a breeze, to
give families and nannies a solution that just works, and to supercharge our
nanny recruitment and training processes.

You’ll be working in Ruby for most of the backend, with Rails, PostgreSQL and
Redis making up the majority of our core product. You’ll be using modern
frontend tooling, with ES6 and Tachyons. When it comes to shipping code,
you’ll be sending pull requests and doing code reviews in GitHub, and checking
that CircleCI is happy before anything goes live. You’ll mostly be deploying
to Heroku, with some heavy lifting on AWS. (That said, our priority is making
sure we’re using the right tools for the job and we’re open to adding to or
changing up our tech and tooling as appropriate.)

We’re looking a mid-level or experienced generalist or backend web developer
who thrives in small, fast-moving engineering teams.

If this sounds interesting, you can read more & apply at
[https://korukids.workable.com/j/4ECE2E94E8](https://korukids.workable.com/j/4ECE2E94E8)
or email me directly at michael [at] korukids.co.uk

Thanks for reading!

------
sebslomski
Pure Labs ([http://jobs.purelabs.io](http://jobs.purelabs.io)) | Product
Engineer | Munich, Germany | Full time We at Pure Labs are a small team of
entrepreneurs building tech products that delight and make sense.

Pure Labs has to working modes: Retainer ("agency/consulting-work") & Co-
Venturing (Help founders build their tech products as part of their team)

Working this way, we built up a quite interesting & diverse client base as
well as bootstrapped multiple companies (biggest one is currently a pre-series
B).

It's super important to us to not just work in the company (day-to-day), but
_on_ the company. That's why our vision is to create an environment where
people can be successful & most efficient building tech products - employees
first.

Our tech stack is based on Python/ Django in the backends and React.js in the
frontends. Of course we do 100% peer reviews, high test coverage, CI, CD,
deployments via Docker - the usual.

Find out more about us at [http://jobs.purelabs.io/o/fullstack-product-
engineer-python-...](http://jobs.purelabs.io/o/fullstack-product-engineer-
python-javascript)

------
andrebaaij
MIcompany | Data Engineer, Applied Data Scientist, Software Engineer | SQL,
Python, R, TypeScript, GO, Terraform, AWS | Amsterdam, The Netherlands |
ONSITE | www.micompany.nl

We are a Data and Analytics services company focused on creating long term
value at our Dutch and Israelian clients. Do you want to create impact through
data, build tools that enable data driven processes? We and our clients, such
as KPN, booking.com, KLM, DekaMarkt, need your help.

You will be helping our clients through:

\- Building data driven/algorithmic applications (from the ground up
infrastructure/analytical db's/model engine/web app) enabling their analytical
capabilities and data driven process through our technological solutions. \-
Building data environments, from source to analytical data environment with
all steps in between.

You are looking to expand our technology team that works on and implements
Algorithmic Applications and Data environments at our clients, if you are
interested please apply via abaaij[at]micompany[dot]nl or our official route
[https://dataanalytics.career/](https://dataanalytics.career/) (let us know
you applied through Hacker News!)

------
okhan
Instructure | Salt Lake City, Seattle, Chicago, Philadelphia | ONSITE |
[https://instructure.com/](https://instructure.com/) Help us build open-source
software for education:
[http://code.instructure.com/](http://code.instructure.com/)

We're hiring for a range of engineering roles. See here for the list of open
positions: [https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=IQ-
V_FRhae&team=...](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=IQ-
V_FRhae&team=Engineering)

Our main stack is Ruby on Rails + React, but we also work with Go, Clojure,
Node and other technologies. We have plenty of hard engineering problems for
you to sink your teeth into, and many opportunities to learn!

Our culture is engineering-driven and work-from-home-friendly. Great benefits
(including unlimited vacation) and competitive salary.

Feel free to email me at okhan(at)instructure(dot)com if you have any
questions (I am an engineer not a recruiter - to apply you'll have to go
through the lever job board). Note that we do not currently hire remote
engineers outside the US.

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | Full stack and front-end Engineers | DC, SF | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME |
[https://www.givecampus.com/careers](https://www.givecampus.com/careers)

GiveCampus builds fundraising software for colleges, universities, and K-12
schools. The company is 4 years old, profitable, and serves more than 500
schools, including 30 of the Top 50-ranked colleges in the United States.
We're backed by Y Combinator and YC's CEO listed us among the 20 YC companies
that he expects to be a household name by 2020
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296)).
You can read a bit more about what we do in The Washington Post
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions)).

We're looking for both full-stack (Ruby on Rails, Postgres) and front-end
engineers with at least 2 years of professional experience. Our current team
was previously with Facebook, Amazon, and Intel. We're looking for people who
like having ownership of the product, and can own the process from idea to
development to deployment and maintenance.

We're still a small team, so if you're looking to join a fast-growing startup
and have an immediate impact, please reach out to careers@givecampus.com with
a bit about why you're passionate about education, and a project you've
working on that you're particularly proud of.

------
h1insights
H1 | Data Engineer, Data Scientist| New York, NY | Full Time/Onsite

Our team is building a suite of machine learning tools to help solve problems
in the life science space. This includes the classification of researchers and
physicians to their scholarly research, predicting the altruistic activities
of donors to non-for-profit foundations, and much more.

We're growing fast in a field that is also growing fast, so we're looking for
people who want to grow fast with us. We try to provide an environment that is
supportive, collaborative, and sophisticated to make sure we give our team
members the best opportunity to grow as individuals.

We're working with technologies like Python, Scala, Spark, Docker,
Elasticsearch, Kubernetes, Terraform and we're experimenting with many more.
Our data science group is math-focused and loves deep learning, Bayesian
modeling, but also good old-fashioned regression.

If creating foundational infrastructure in data science using the latest tools
and techniques sounds appealing, we'd love to start a conversation. Email me:
josh.geisler(at)h1insights.com

More info here: [https://h1insights.com/](https://h1insights.com/)

------
jeffnk
New Knowledge | Multiple Positions | Austin, TX | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://newknowledge.com/](https://newknowledge.com/)

New Knowledge is on a mission to defend public discourse. We build products
that repair online communities, identify manipulation, and help them
communicate more authentically. In a world where social media is being
manipulated on a massive scale, this is no small task. We care about
protecting communities, brands, and companies from being targeted by the
spreading of disinformation. The kind of people who work with us have to be
passionate about that challenge and mission. We just closed an $11M Series A
last month ([https://tcrn.ch/2Pfuw6X](https://tcrn.ch/2Pfuw6X)) and we are
excited to be expanding our team.

Our tech stack: Python, Flask, Javascript, Node, React, Postgres, Kafka,
Jenkins, Docker, Kubernetes, Terraform, Ansible

We are currently recruiting for the following technical positions: VP of
Engineering, Lead Software Engineer, Technical Project Manager, Senior
Software Engineer, Dev Ops Engineer, Automation Engineer, Full Stack Engineer,
Product Designer, Senior Data Engineer, Data Engineer, Machine Learning
Engineer, and Junior Machine Learning Engineer.

We are also hiring for these non-technical positions: VP of Finance, Head of
Sales, Head of People, Talent Acquisition Specialist, Executive Assistant,
Sales Operations Analyst, and Business Development Director.

You can view more information and apply to these roles at
[https://newknowledge.com/careers/](https://newknowledge.com/careers/)

------
jaz46
Pachyderm --San Francisco -- Onsite only -- jobs@pachyderm.io Love Docker,
Golang, and distributed systems?

Pachyderm is an enterprise data science platform.

Teams that find themselves struggling to maintain a growing mess of advance
data science tasks such as machine learning or bioinformatics/genomics
research use Pachyderm to greatly simplify their system and reduce development
time. They rely on Pachyderm to do the heavy lifting so they can focus on the
business logic in their data pipelines.

Check us out at:

pachyderm.com

[http://github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm](http://github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm)

What would data analytics infrastructure (namely Hadoop) look like if we
rebuilt it from scratch today? We think it would be containerized, modular,
and easy enough for a single person to use while still being scalable enough
for a whole company. Tools like Docker and Kubernetes provide the perfect
building blocks for us revolutionize data infrastructure!

Pachyderm is just 8 people right now, so you'd be getting in right at the
ground floor and have an enormous impact on the success and direction of the
company as well as building the rest of the engineering team.

Positions:

* Core distributed systems/infrastructure engineer (Golang)

* Front-end Engineer (Javascript)

* Lead Developer Advocate -- be the face of Pachyderm and get OSS users excited! Build machine learning and data science examples, write blog posts, give conference talks, and generally just evangelize Go, Docker, and Kubernetes!

------
ewa
Intercom | Dublin, Ireland or London, UK Full Time | ONSITE | SaaS |
[https://www.intercom.com/careers/](https://www.intercom.com/careers/)

SOFTWARE ENGINEER (Experienced)
[https://grnh.se/89980b421](https://grnh.se/89980b421)

SYSTEMS ENGINEER (SRE) [https://grnh.se/8bfba8f41](https://grnh.se/8bfba8f41)

WHAT: Millions of end users communicate with businesses via Intercom every
day. As our communications platform expands, we’re facing many exciting
scaling challenges and building holistic roadmaps where your expertise can be
applied to areas such as building a beautiful messenger composer, rule
matching, deliverability, security, app availability and machine learning, to
name a few.

BENEFITS: Relocation, work permit, competitive salary, meaningful equity, free
food, health insurance, life assurance, open vacation policy, public transport
and gym covered.

Hiring process consists of tech test, phone interview and an onsite interview
with technical and culture sessions.

TECH: The core Intercom product is a Ruby on Rails application with an
Ember.js frontend. We use MySQL, MongoDB and Amazon’s DynamoDB for most of our
storage. Our web messenger is built on React. We have API and integration
clients for Ruby / Rails, Java, PHP, Node, Go, and .NET. We like to buy the
best tools and services where available but will build our own when we need
to—we use an in-house continuous deployment service and built our own
lightweight project management tooling.

Questions? Email me at ewa@intercom.com

------
LaurenVigilant
Vigilant | New York, NY | VP of Engineering | Product Manager | Research &
Data Manager | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[https://vigilant.cc/](https://vigilant.cc/)

VP of Engineering: [https://angel.co/vigilant/jobs/412616-vp-of-
engineering](https://angel.co/vigilant/jobs/412616-vp-of-engineering)

Product Manager: [https://angel.co/vigilant/jobs/412618-product-
manager](https://angel.co/vigilant/jobs/412618-product-manager)

Research & Data Manager: [https://angel.co/vigilant/jobs/413404-research-data-
manager](https://angel.co/vigilant/jobs/413404-research-data-manager)

There’s an abundance of valuable public data out there, but it’s buried in
siloed, balkanized government databases where it lies largely unusable.
Vigilant is a platform for public records data search and monitoring. We
unlock that information, make it actionable, and help our customers leverage
it to make critical decisions.

Our customers span financial services, politics, public affairs, and media.
Our product suite includes a universal search layer for public data and
sophisticated monitoring systems.

Our team is a mix of engineers, open data geeks, and political researchers.
We’re looking for candidates comfortable in a high-growth, fast-paced
environment. We value tenacity, a commitment to learning, collaboration and
direct communication, diverse opinions, and a deep-seated belief in the power
of data to inform and improve how things get done.

------
nahyunk
Twine | San Francisco, CA | FULL TIME | ON-SITE

[https://twine.com/jobs/](https://twine.com/jobs/)

[https://angel.co/twine](https://angel.co/twine)

Open positions:

\- Backend Engineer

\- Android Engineer

\- iOS Engineer

\- Senior Product Designer

\- Visual Designer & Art Director

\- Recruiter

\---------------------------

Twine empowers people to save more, save better, and save together. We use
dynamic technology, design and cutting-edge automated money management to
change the way people make financial decisions.

The Twine app launched in late November 2017 and since hitting the App Store
has already been featured in ‘Apps We Love’ and as the ‘App of the Day’
(January 2018 and April 2018). The team is now ramping up growth initiatives
and drawing on user behavioral and account data to continue to make the app
more effective – driven by a core mission of empowering millions of families
to achieve more secure, happier financial lives.

We operate as an independent startup group – backed by the resources and
stability of a Fortune Global 500 powerhouse. We know that we’re stronger with
every thread – our culture is driven by sharing, learning and iterating
together. Feel free to get in touch with Nahyun (Team Ops) at
nahyun@twine.com. Let's chat!

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Boston/Cambridge, MA, ONSITE full-time | Multiple Positions in
Engineering, Sales | [http://www.datakitchen.io/](http://www.datakitchen.io/)

Due to customer growth (not a cool investor pitch deck), we are adding six+
positions to our team:

    
    
      'Senior/Principal Software Engineer
      'Site Reliability Engineer
      'Principal QA Automation Engineer
      'Data Engineer
      'Sales Development Representative
    

[https://lnkd.in/dMBM4tU](https://lnkd.in/dMBM4tU)

DataKitchen, Inc. enables analytic teams to deliver value quickly, with high
quality, using the tools that they love. DataKitchen provides the world’s
first DataOps platform for data-driven enterprises, enabling them to support
data analytics that can be quickly and robustly adapted to meet evolving
requirements. DataKitchen is leading the DataOps movement to incorporate Agile
Software Development, DevOps, and manufacturing based statistical process
control into analytics and data management. Our company is bootstrapped,
profitable, stable, rapidly growing and stock will be part of the package.

Learn more about us by listening to the Software Engineering Podcast:
[https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/08/29/dataops-
with...](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/08/29/dataops-with-
christopher-bergh/) We offer very competitive pay, benefits like a company
funded 401K, experienced team, technical leadership, amazing customers,
equity, and a cool office location.

Contact jobs@datakitchen.io

------
hinting
Remix (YC W15) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.remix.com](https://www.remix.com)

The zip code you’re born in continues to be one of the strongest predictors of
your economic mobility. Our team aims to build a more equitable world by
expanding access within it. Remix is the first platform for transit and city
planning, helping 300+ cities around the world design transit and street
networks quickly, confidently, and clearly.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/remix](https://www.keyvalues.com/remix)

Software Engineer, Product:
[https://jobs.lever.co/remix/85754b42-d084-4457-b9a6-4555332c...](https://jobs.lever.co/remix/85754b42-d084-4457-b9a6-4555332c3ee4?lever-
source=hackernews)

Tech Stack: Our main app is a Ruby on Rails API, with a Postgres and PostGIS
database and a front-end built using React.js. It’s hosted in Heroku. We also
have a variety of services built in Python that are hosted on AWS.

------
alasano
Coveo | SOLUTION DEVELOPER - IMPLEMENTATION | Montreal & Quebec City, Canada |
Full-time, ONSITE

As a solution developer, you will implement search-based applications that
change the digital experience for our customers and their customers. Coveo has
game-changing features out-of-the-box, but you will need great business acumen
and technical skills to configure it perfectly to our customers' environment.
Indexing, in the cloud, millions of documents in hundreds of different systems
and delivering search results that are relevant to the user’s situation in
less than a second brings its own particular challenges.

Profile:

* You have very strong coding skills that you developed either during your degree in computer science or with years of experience in the business. (A mix of both is ideal!)

* You are better than most with JS, Python, C# and ASP.NET. You are also comfortable working on Windows AND Linux.

* You can suit up one day and wear a Star Wars t-shirt the next…

* You have a thing for business… You love creating value and improving performance.

While we offer all the perks people come to expect of a job (great new
offices, top of the line equipment, competitive salaries and insurance,
unlimited cappucinos and snacks, nerf gun battles), we think the best part
about working with us is simply being excited about going to work every day.
On a day to day basis you'll continually face interesting challenges, have
great autonomy and you'll be able to bring your ideas to the table knowing
that your team genuinely wants to hear them.

Interview Process: phone screen - interview - tech test - offer.

To get in touch : aasanovic (@) coveo.com

------
ozzyoli
Caviar (part of Square) | Engineering Managers, Frontend Engineers, Senior
Software Engineers | FULL-TIME | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, VISA TRANSFER |
[https://www.trycaviar.com](https://www.trycaviar.com)

At Caviar, we believe that people should be able to order great food anywhere.
To make that happen, we're looking for great, hungry teammates who are excited
about building tools and delightful experiences for our restaurant partners
and diners.

Our stack includes: Ruby on Rails, React/Redux (Diners), Ember (Restaurants),
and AWS.

Roles we're hiring for:

\- Software Engineering Manager, Caviar Cloud Platform:
[http://smrtr.io/KjcS](http://smrtr.io/KjcS)

\- Frontend Engineer, Caviar Restaurants:
[http://smrtr.io/JrFG](http://smrtr.io/JrFG)

\- Senior Software Engineer, Caviar Restaurants: [http://smrtr.io/My-
dCQ](http://smrtr.io/My-dCQ)

For more information about what it's like to work with us, visit:
[https://squareup.com/careers](https://squareup.com/careers)

------
rajivm
AuditBoard | Los Angeles / Orange County | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://www.auditboard.com/](https://www.auditboard.com/)

AuditBoard is streamlining audit/compliance through our SaaS platform. We are
making audit less painful & more efficient for internal audit teams and
business process owners. If you're interested in working at a fast growing
company building enterprise software that is loved by its users, please get in
touch.

    
    
      - Node.js, Ember.js, Kubernetes, Docker, C#, Python
      - Small team, lots of independence, flexible schedules
      - Contribute to open-source projects
      - Fast paced & growing
    

Looking for:

    
    
      - Sr. DevOps (K8S experience is a bonus)
      - Full Stack Web & API Developers
      - Front-end Developers (Ember experience is a huge bonus)
      - Director of InfoSec
      - IT Helpdesk
      - Head of People
      - VP of Customer Success
    

For more information, please contact me at rajiv@auditboard.com or apply at
[https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/](https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/)

------
nirse
1partCarbon | Senior Web Dev | Edinburgh, UK | Fulltime

For the past 6 years, 1partCarbon has been successfully designing and building
an extensive variety of software systems and apps for our clients.

As a senior software engineer, you will be responsible for initiating,
extending and maintaining our current and future portfolio of projects. You
will support your colleagues with your knowledge and experience and contribute
to the overall health of the projects you are assigned to, contributing to
code reviews and deploying solutions regularly to AWS infrastructure. We like
to share knowledge amongst the team and as such mentoring of other team
members would be part of your day to day job.

We use a range of technologies. Our core technologies are Ruby, JavaScript,
Swift, Ionic, Java and Linux.

The ideal candidate(s) will have at least 5+ years software development
experience some of which will have been working with Ruby and JavaScript and
or mobile app development.

More details can be found here: [https://www.indeed.co.uk/job/senior-software-
engineers-e912c...](https://www.indeed.co.uk/job/senior-software-
engineers-e912cddbf85caa11)

------
amckenzie
Rescale | Sr. Backend Engineer | Sr. Frontend Engineer | Sr. DevOps Engineer |
San Francisco, CA | Fulltime, Onsite

Rescale offers a fully integrated enterprise multi-cloud platform that
seamlessly connects to the best engineering hardware and software applications
in order to run thousands of complex simulations, with no wait time, prior to
going to market. Rescale has strong partnerships with Amazon, Google Cloud,
Microsoft and others.

Rescale is transforming the high performance computing market, which is
currently 95% on-premise, by supporting customers to move to cloud to support
the organization’s digital disruption journey. Rescale has top innovative
investors such as Jeff Bezos, Richard Branson, Peter Thiel and recently
announced that it secured $32 M in Series B funding.

For more information on our open roles:

Senior Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/ba8800d3-b0bd-40b0-8a72-887e27...](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/ba8800d3-b0bd-40b0-8a72-887e27904553?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News%20-%20Who%27s%20Hiring)

Senior Frontend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/db57778b-268d-473d-9edf-111fb8...](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/db57778b-268d-473d-9edf-111fb843265a?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News%20Who%27s%20Hiring)

Senior DevOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/5bbd7886-8b96-4bf6-a0be-c5df93...](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/5bbd7886-8b96-4bf6-a0be-c5df930b9fd3?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News%20Who%27s%20Hiring)

------
Bikemap
BIKEMAP | iOS Senior Developer | Vienna, Austria | www.bikemap.net/jobs

Bikemap is the leading digital platform for cycling maps and routes worldwide.
Within just a few cycling seasons, more than 1.5M users have registered on
Bikemap.net and together created over 3.8M unique cycling routes. We’re
growing fast and are active in more than 100 countries, spanning a global
route network of more than 400M kilometres. Our goal is to provide the best
cycling apps in the world, crafting exciting new use cases for multiple
platforms, fueling the personal mobility revolution.

As a part of the iOS team, you will:

_ Be part of our young, crazy and motivated software development team and
write code for more than 1,500,000 users worldwide _ Architect systems and
applications, integrating new features _ Take responsibility and maintain &
improve & ship the Bikemap iOS and WatchOS apps _ Collaborate with our head of
product, designers and other engineers to design, implement and ship exciting
new features and clarify and document technical requirements for the team _
Work on new projects / ideas to challenge yourself and others

Please send everything to matthias@bikemap.net.

------
farmdog
STRIVR | Software Engineer, DevOps/Deployment Engineer, Head of Design, VR
Designer | Menlo Park, CA or Bellevue, WA | Full-Time |
[https://www.strivr.com/careers](https://www.strivr.com/careers) STRIVR
transforms the way companies train and develop employees by integrating VR
into their training. We're a fast growing startup based across the US with
engineering offices in Menlo Park, CA and Bellevue, WA. We're looking for
folks with VR, cloud, or strong CS backgrounds. We create tools that let our
team and customers create VR trainings, and software that deploys and manages
those trainings, as well as collects large amounts of data to help improve
them even more.

Tech stack: Unity and C# heavy, but we also use C++, Java, Python, Go, and
build on Windows, Linux, and Android. We're investing a lot in .Net Core.

Want to change the way the world approaches learning? Join us! All of our
engineering roles are available at both locations, see more at
[https://www.strivr.com/careers](https://www.strivr.com/careers)

------
samarudge
Songkick | Full Stack Software & Platform Engineers | London, UK | Fulltime |
ONSITE

Songkick is on a mission to bring the magic of live music to fans everywhere.
Since 2007, we've set about making it as easy, fun and fair as possible for
you to see your favorite artists live. Right now, more than 15 million music
fans across the globe use Songkick to track their favorite artists, discover
awesome concerts and never ever miss out.

We're looking for developers with the ability to take on a range of
challenges: from developing our highly scalable website and mobile apps, to
integrating with other platforms (streaming services, social networks), to
large-scale data acquisition and processing.

We do our best work when we're happy, respectful and relaxed. Our values and
work ethic have got us far, and as we grow we'll never shake that small
startup feel. Earlier this year we became part of the Warner Music Group
family, opening up epic new realms of opportunities to bring fans and artists
closer together.

If you're interested, there's more info on our jobs page at songkick.com/jobs,
or reach out to me directly on smudge [at] songkick.com

------
souprock
Southeast USA including: Virginia (Arlington and Dulles), Maryland (Annapolis
Junction), South Carolina (Greenville), Alabama (Huntsville), Florida (beach
east of Melbourne), Texas (Austin and San Antonio), Pennsylvania (State
College) and possibly others, all ONSITE. Citizenship is a job requirement.

We do emulators, JIT, hypervisors, stuff similar to valgrind, debuggers,
manual disassembly, binary static analysis, parsers, and assembly. We write
our own low-level tools, frequently in C99 to run on Linux. We also use IDA
Pro, qemu, Simics, JTAG debuggers, gdb, Coverity, KlocWork, LLVM, and so on.
Easily transferable skills include those related to compilers, kernel drivers,
embedded RTOSes, vectorizing, firmware, VxWorks BSP development, symbolic
execution, boot loaders, software verification, concolic testing, abstract
interpretation, satisfiability (SAT, SMT) solvers, and decompilers. We work
with more than a dozen architectures including PowerPC/ppc, MIPS,
ARM/Thumb/AArch64, x86/x64/Intel, DSPs, and microcontrollers. We hire from no-
degree to PhD. Common degrees include Computer Science, Computer Engineering,
Electrical Engineering, and Mathematics.

We don't normally work overtime, and we get paid more if we do. We're never
expected to take work home or be on call. Because of the citizenship
requirement, there is no chance that the work will be outsourced. Flex-time is
fairly extreme; some do randomish hours.

Location hints: Pick Arlington for a car-free life, subway included. Pick
Florida or Texas to live in a place with solid gun rights and no state income
tax. Pick Florida for almost no traffic or commute, surfing, and houses that
commonly go for $150,000 to $450,000.

You can email me at users.sf.net, with account name albert.

------
idrism
Truebill (YC W16) | Javascript Engineer/Architect OR Head of Data & ML | San
Francisco/SF or Washington, DC area | ONSITE or REMOTE |
[https://www.truebill.com/](https://www.truebill.com/)

Truebill is building autopilot for your finances. We help people manage their
finances by offering a view into the important pieces (like all of your
recurring subscriptions & bills) and optimizing where we can by lowering
bills, getting fees refunded, and even managing cashflow.

We are YC and venture backed. Founding team previously founded
Webs.com/Freewebs which we sold to Vistaprint for over $100m.

As a part of our small team, you’ll have input and immense impact on
everything from business to product to engineering. You’ll also have a lot of
choice in terms of what types of things you’d like to work on, and what areas
you’d like to grow in.

Our product engineering stack is awesome to work with: * React Native * Apollo
* GraphQL * Node * Postgres

We're looking to fill two roles: 1) Amazing full-stack product engineers who
care about the technology and the product. 2) Head of Data & Machine Learning
- someone who can span both data engineering (choosing and deploying solid
infrastructure) and data science. Will be responsible for re-writing our data
pipeline and will be in charge of all things data at Truebill.

Unfortunately, we cannot accept any dev bootcamp candidates right now. CS/CE-
type degree and/or solid experience is required. Experience with machine
learning is a plus. Experience working on consumer-scale apps is a plus.

Email jobs+hn@truebill.com for more info. We'll do a quick call to discuss
further.

------
songgao
Keybase [Cryptography for everyone!]
[https://keybase.io/](https://keybase.io/)

Position: Software Engineer (React.js and React Native)

Locations: New York | San Francisco | Chicago

Tech:

* React/Electron (macOS, Linux, Windows) and React Native (iOS and Android)

* Redux, Saga

* Decent code-sharing between different platforms

* Core client functionalities (chat, filesystem, proof tracking, etc.) are handled by the same Go code on all platforms, interfaced with front-end through RPCs.

* Codebase if you're interested: [https://github.com/keybase/client/tree/master/shared](https://github.com/keybase/client/tree/master/shared)

Other stuff, other than snacks:

* Off-site in different cities twice a year for the whole team to get together.

* 20 vacation days annually, plus 2 floats to choose from non-federal holidays.

* Work-anywhere in July and August.

* Paid travel to SF and NYC offices every once a while.

More details: [https://keybase.io/jobs#frontend-
dev](https://keybase.io/jobs#frontend-dev)

To apply, please send following to jobs+a538cfb5ed@keybase.io:

* a brief note introducing yourself

* your resume or a link to it (LinkedIn is fine)

* a link to web work you've done, so we can poke at your code

~~~
CSEThrowaway
I have tried to get in touch with Keybase multiple times with zero response. I
don't even think my application was acknowledged upon submission, though I
sent it in response to a post just like this.

Maybe I was just not a match, which is fine, but I thought I would share in
case this treatment was not intentional.

------
tombenner
Entelo | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Entelo uses huge amounts of data and predictive analytics to help companies
build great teams. Our ~30-person engineering team uses technologies like
Ruby, JavaScript, Go, React, Kubernetes, Docker, Kafka, Spark, and Redshift,
and we have customers like Facebook, Netflix, Slack, and Paypal. We ingest and
parse up to 2 TB of social profile data per day, predict when people will
change jobs, match people to jobs, and more. Read more about what we work on
at [https://sourcecode.entelo.com/](https://sourcecode.entelo.com/).

We care deeply about promoting diversity in tech and being pleasant,
collaborative folks. Join us as we continue to grow very quickly and discover
new ways to merge machine learning, big data, and engineering to provide value
to our customers!

We're hiring for many roles, including:

* Senior Backend Engineer

* Associate Product Designer

* Product Designer

If you're interested, check out our open positions at
[https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers), or feel free
to email us directly at careers at entelo dot com.

------
marissaa
Literati | Fullstack | Austin, TX | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://literatibooks.com/](https://literatibooks.com/)

Literati is a venture backed startup in Austin, TX. Our team is
xGoogle/Facebook/Stanford/MIT Media Lab and we’re building a new kind of
bookseller. This will be the 2nd engineer in the company - the first based in
Austin.

This person will work closely with the CEO, CTO and Creative Director to roll
out new features, consumer-facing updates, and backend tools for our supply
chain and inventory, as well as build and lead a team.

We value well-designed code and getting things done right, but most
importantly, getting them done. We take both technical debt and deadlines
seriously.

We’re seeking a generalist with server side applications experience. Our stack
is Django with React components.

We’re seed funded. This is a great opportunity for someone to get in on the
ground floor of a high-growth company.

Full job description here:
[https://literatibooks.com/careers/](https://literatibooks.com/careers/)

If interested, email marissa@literatibooks.com.

------
pollett
DataCamp | Data Engineer, Full Stack Software Engineer (Rails & Vue.js) |
London, Leuven (Belgium) | Full-time, onsite | Visa assistance | Stock options
| [https://www.datacamp.com](https://www.datacamp.com)

DataCamp is building the future of data science education. Our students get
real hands-on experience by completing self-paced, interactive data science
courses from the best instructors in the world, right in the browser. In fact,
millions of students around the world have completed over 90 million DataCamp
exercises to date.

[https://www.datacamp.com](https://www.datacamp.com) looking for all levels of
engineer to work across the business in node/rails/python/scala, data roles
including spark/airflow/redshift

Small squad model, rapidly growing company currently around 80 people, great
time to make a difference and be part of the companies future, big conference
budget, frequent company travel to work with your team

Apply at: [https://grnh.se/7e1e79de1](https://grnh.se/7e1e79de1)

------
d0m
Listrunner (YC S14) | Montreal, San Francisco, Boston | ONSITE | Senior Front-
end Engineers

Hundreds of hospitals and thousands of clinicians use Listrunner to securely
collaborate on the care of over a half a million patients.

We are looking for experienced backend and frontend engineers looking to write
high quality code. Stack includes Rust, React and React-Native.

We are well-funded and opening new offices in Boston and Montreal.

Please reach out to jobs@listrunnerapp.com

------
TaekLD
LaunchDarkly | ONSITE | Oakland, CA | SDK Engineer | Full-time | Cannot
sponsor new visas at the moment

LaunchDarkly is a rapidly growing software company with a strong mission and
vision carried out by a talented and diverse team of employees. Our goal is to
help teams build better software, faster. You'll join a small team from
companies like Atlassian, Intercom, and GitHub, and you'll have an immediate
impact with our product and customers. Our platform serves over 25 billion
feature flags daily.

We're looking for SDK Engineers with at least 2+ years experience working on
production level software. You should have experience developing in at least 2
different coding languages such as Java and GO or one of the deeper level
backend languages. Experience with Open Source as well. Ideally you're someone
who dabbles in a wide variety of different programming languages.

If you're interested please apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/c39b6015-99a4-495a-abcc-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/c39b6015-99a4-495a-abcc-
bcd7548138c1)

------
ankurjain10
Instalocate.com | Delhi, India | ON-SITE | Full Time, Contract, Interns Web:
www.instalocate.com or angel.co/instalocate/jobs Contact:
ankur@instalocate.com

Looking for full stack developers, backend developers, and visual designers.

About Instalocate:

We predict that the future will be full of AI assistants who will automate our
day-to-day activities like predicting health, scheduling meetings or managing
our travel. At Instalocate, we are building a network of AI assistants for
your travel. Our mission is to modernize the travel-day experience using a
group of AI assistants. We are combining the power of machine learning, the
Internet of Moving Things and modern interfaces such as conversational UI and
voice to reduce your travel anxiety.

Openings:

\- AI / ML / NLP Engineers - experience in building bots is a big plus -
Software Engineer - Full Stack Developer - Expertise in ReactJS, Nodejs, MEAN
Stack - Software Engineer - Backend - Golang, Nodejs, Python, AWS SQS, Redis,
Postgres - People with interest in building real-time location tracking
platform - Visual Designer

Team:

We are a team of Stanford University alumni and the Indian Institute of
Management (IIM) graduates with experience in AI, machine learning, big data,
and mobile. We are also a team of chaos specialists and travel-junkies, who
take themselves rather lightly, but take travel very seriously. We’ve been
everywhere from Amazon jungles to the Great Wall of China, and faced every bad
situation that can come a traveler’s way!

Contact ankur@instalocate.com or visit
[https://angel.co/instalocate/jobs](https://angel.co/instalocate/jobs) for
more details

------
nicogier
Allianz | Data Science Platform Developer | Munich, Germany | Onsite 60k€ -
100k€

The Data Science Platform (DSP) empowers the Allianz group in developing,
deploying, and operating data driven products end to end. Our goal is to
reduce time from idea to delivery following the DevOps philosophy. The DSP
provides a scalable, fault-tolerant, self-service, integrated, security-
approved environment at a competitive price. We strive for continuous
improvement of our tool stack by evaluating, contributing to, and integrating
state of the art technologies. Our platform community fosters knowledge and
best practice sharing.

Responsibilities:

\- Develop new functionalities for the DSP

\- Evaluate new technologies in the field of cloud computing, distributed
computing, data engineering, and data science

\- Resolve incidents and change requests; support customers

Our platform is a diverse product. We are aiming for a cross functional team
consisting of T-shaped individuals. Please feel free to highlight your
strengths.

Technical Skills:

\- Operations (Linux / Unix, Infrastructure as code, Metrics and log
management, Virtualization, Networks)

\- Software Development (Proficiency in at least one programming language (Go,
Scala, Python, Elm, JavaScript etc.), Continuous integration, deployment, and
delivery)

\- Data Engineering (Databases, Distributed systems, Workflow orchestration
and automation)

\- Tools: Build infrastructure (Gitlab CI, Jenkins), Artifact repository
(Nexus), Version control (Gitlab), Deployment & configuration automation
(Ansible, Puppet)

\- Other Skills (DevOps mindset, Open source, Agile methodologies, Fluent
English)

------
maartn
AER | Zutphen NL | Full time | ONSITE |
[https://jobs.internetswitch.com/](https://jobs.internetswitch.com/)

AER is keeping tabs on the digital elephant in the room. We're ridding the
world of smombies while celebrating the awesomeness of internet. Our goal is
to create global digital life balance and to empower world citizens to have
self-determination over their attention. We're doing so by creating
intelligent tools that will protect your focus and that of your loved ones.

We are looking for embedded posix specialists. If you want to be the hero
receiving thank you messages from parents who can safely let their kids go
online, from professionals who can finally work undistracted for hours on end,
from lovers who revive their relationship by giving their full attention to
each other. If you're experienced with embedded linux variants and know how to
keep them light. If you get upset by developers collecting unnecessary data
but are meticulous about getting the needed data entries just right. You might
be the person we're looking for!

------
Antwan
BuzzHire | London, UK | Local only (remote work is accepted occasionally) | NO
VISA SPONSORING

== ABOUT US ==

[https://buzzhire.co](https://buzzhire.co)

We are developing an on-demand staffing platform, focussed on hospitality and
delivery businesses (but virtually open to any markets). We basically connect
workers and businesses on a temporary basis so they can take temp. jobs. We've
been running our own operations for three years and successfully completed
10,000s of bookings for shifts in London. We innovate and use technology to
solve operational issues we face, such as reducing no-shows, predicting
latenesses, match the right job with the right people, offer the best pricing,
etc. We used data and innovative solutions to address these issues.

We also have mobile applications offering a top notch UX on both sides, we
built an internal community to engage our workers so they can connect with
each other and share infos. We value flexibility and transparency. Business
can book staff the same way they'd book a Uber. We handle payments, payouts,
reporting, etc.

We aim to revolutionize the on-demand staffing industry, and we are now
opening our platform and our tools to 3rd parties thanks to our experience in
this sector, pivoting to a high-growth SaaS business model. Join us to hit
this multi billion dollar market!

== WE NEED ==

\- Front-end engineers (ReactJS)

\- Back-end engineers (Python, Django)

\- Mobile application developers (Native iOS and android apps)

Review our detailed job offers and apply on
[https://buzzhire.workable.com](https://buzzhire.workable.com)

------
amcsweaney
Etsy |
[https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/53d4ff44-8659-45bf-9454-bd0...](https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/53d4ff44-8659-45bf-9454-bd030ead3b25)
| Test Automation Engineer - Data Science | Brooklyn NY or SF | Full-Time |
Onsite WAt Etsy, we believe that a diverse, equitable and inclusive workplace
makes us a more relevant, more competitive, and more resilient company. We
welcome people from all backgrounds, ethnicities, cultures, and experiences.
Etsy is an equal opportunity employer. We do not discriminate on the basis of
race, color, ancestry, religion, national origin, sexual orientation, age,
citizenship, marital or family status, disability, gender identity or
expression, veteran status, or any other legally protected status.

Etsy is looking for a Test Automation Engineer with specialization in Data
Science (AI/ML) to join our Test Engineering team. The right candidate will
have the opportunity to establish testing and quality best practices to our
our Data Science and Machine Learning teams.

------
dashabo
Alto | San Francisco, CA | Perm, Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://alto.com](https://alto.com)

Our mission at Alto is to fulfill medicine’s true purpose—to improve quality
of life—for everyone who needs it. We're a Series B hypergrowth healthtech
startup in SF. We want to revolutionize an antiquated healthcare system and
connect patients, doctors, and insurance providers seamlessly for maximum
impact. Imagine yourself here:
[https://alto.com/about](https://alto.com/about) and come join us to save
patient lives!

To learn more about who we are and our engineering team values/culture, read
our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/alto](https://www.keyvalues.com/alto)

Also hear directly from our tech lead Amir here on how Alto makes an impact:
[https://www.themuse.com/profiles/altopharmacy#amir-
ghazvinia...](https://www.themuse.com/profiles/altopharmacy#amir-ghazvinia.).

We're hiring:

\- Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/e6c446df1](https://grnh.se/e6c446df1)

\- Engineering Manager: [https://grnh.se/90216bc61](https://grnh.se/90216bc61)

\- Product Manager: [https://grnh.se/d2dfeea21](https://grnh.se/d2dfeea21)

\- Product Designer: [https://grnh.se/61e375121](https://grnh.se/61e375121)

Tech Stack: React Native, React, Ruby on Rails, Go

------
zunayed
BuzzFeed | Senior or Staff Frontend Engineer | New York City, NY or
Minneapolis, MN | Full-time | Onsite

Hi! I'm the engineering manager for the Tasty team at Buzzfeed (all those
delicious top-down food recipe videos!). I'm looking to hire two (senior ||
staff) frontend engineers to help lead and build out new features for Tasty
and new products we have in the pipeline! Our website, IOS and the Android app
gets millions of active daily users, so you'll have a chance to reach a wide
audience. We have a great work/life balance, competitive pay and excellent
benefits. Out stack consists of React, Google Amp, containerized deployments
on Amazon and sentry + Datadog for monitoring. We are open to people from any
frontend background! I would love to bring a Vue.js + Typescript project to
BuzzFeed :)

Reach out at zunayed.ali+hn@ buzzfeed dot com if you have any questions and
apply via
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/buzzfeed/jobs/1260330?gh_jid=12...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/buzzfeed/jobs/1260330?gh_jid=1260330)

------
renownedmedia
Intrinsic | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA, USA | ONSITE |
[https://intrinsic.com](https://intrinsic.com)

Intrinsic is startup backed by leading investors such as Andreessen Horowitz,
NEA, First Round Capital, and StartX. Our team is building a new runtime
security technology for Node.js. You can learn more about our product here:
[https://intrinsic.com/product](https://intrinsic.com/product).

We are currently hiring engineers that have experience or interest in building
secure systems. Candidates should have a strong background in one (or more) of
the following: systems (e.g., language runtimes, operating systems, browser
engines); programming languages (e.g., compilers, type systems, static
analysis); security (e.g., experience with penetration testing, building
security tools); Node.js (e.g., deep knowledge of Node's internals or V8
internals). Help us build the next generation of principled security that's
easy enough for anyone to use.

If interested please get in touch at: jobs@intrinsic.com

------
ILIKEPONIES
Underdog.io | New York | ONSITE | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io)

Underdog.io, a talent marketplace, is hiring a backend engineer in New York.
This role will have ownership over backend and DevOps on our Python (Flask)
and JavaScript-based stack. Underdog.io is a small, revenue-funded company
where everyone’s contribution and decision-making is directly impactful. Ideal
candidates have the skills and initiative to think deeply about everything
from code quality to internal processes to the broader market in which we
operate. Specifically, we’re looking for someone with:

\- Server-side development experience in Flask or a similar framework (Django,
Express, etc.).

\- Client-side development experience, preferably using a JS library like
React or AngularJS.

\- A deep understanding of HTTP and RESTful API design.

\- Familiarity with SQL databases (we use PostgreSQL) and general data
modeling practices.

\- Experience managing AWS environments and working with DevOps tools
(Jenkins, Docker, etc.).

\- A desire to contribute to open-source projects.

Email chris+hn@underdog.io if you’re interested in learning more. No agencies,
bootcamp grads, or visa candidates.

------
fbr
TradeMachines | Junior NodeJS | Full-Time On-Site | Berlin, Germany

As part of our small engineering team, you will work closely with the other
members to create and run our multiple services in production. We are working
on a big variety of technical challenges (marketplace, data pipeline, scraping
…) based on a modern architecture (Microservices, AWS, NodeJS, Docker, AWS
Lambda…).

Requirements:

    
    
      * Love for continuous improvement and learning
      * Good team player and agile enthusiast
      * Good coding practices: software design, unit testing, source control…
      * A desire to learn more than only backend development (either by developing some DevOps or Frontend skills).
      * 2+ years professional experience with NodeJS (TypeScript is a plus)
      * 2+ years professional developing web application, rest API or data pipeline
      * 2+ years of experience with databases (relational or NoSQL)
     

More infos on our website: [http://trademachines.com/info/junior-nodejs-
developer/](http://trademachines.com/info/junior-nodejs-developer/)

------
PascalW
Kabisa | Software crafts(wo)man | Weert / Eindhoven / Amsterdam, Netherlands |
ONSITE preferred

Kabisa is a software agency based in the Netherlands. We're 11 years in
business and have a team of 40 people.

We have in-depth knowledge and experience in the design and implementation of
complex integration concepts and utilize the best techniques and
methodologies. We focus on full stack solutions and are specialized in Ruby on
Rails, Python, Java and Elixir on the server and JavaScript on the client
side.

We highly value our three core values: craftsmanship, customer focus and
collaboration. These values are reflected in the culture of our company in the
way we treat our customers and employees. We strive for an ideal mix between
professionalism, ambition and fun.

We are currently looking for:

    
    
      * Java developer
      * Python developer
      * Front-end developer (React)
      * Elixir / Phoenix developer
      * DevOps engineer
    

Apply at [https://www.kabisa.nl/werken-bij/](https://www.kabisa.nl/werken-
bij/) or email me directly at pascal [at] kabisa [dot] nl.

------
chemphill
Carbon Five | San Francisco, Santa Monica, Chattanooga, New York, Seattle |
Full-Time, Onsite | [https://www.carbonfive.com](https://www.carbonfive.com)

Carbon Five is a digital product development consultancy. We partner with our
clients to create exceptional products and grow effective teams. We work with
for numerous startups in addition to companies and organizations like
StitchFix, Autodesk, Hulu, National Geographic, Coinbase, Square, Filecoin,
and the San Francisco Museum of Modern Art.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-five](https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-five)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Product Designer:
[https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/designer/?ref=keyvalues](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/designer/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Developer (2-5 years):
[https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/developer/?ref=keyvalues](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/developer/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Developer (5+ years): [https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/senior-
developer/?ref=key...](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/senior-
developer/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: The majority of our work is in Rails, Node, and Java, but almost
everything is up for grabs. We have recently been doing more work in Elixir,
Go, blockchain, and infrastructure tooling.The only tech we don’t work in is
.NET and PHP.

------
notabankster
TD Bank Group | Toronto, ON, Canada | DevOps Engineer, Full Stack Engineer |
Full Time | ONSITE Downtown Toronto. Great work-life balance. Full TD
benefits. [https://jobs.td.com/en-CA/why-choose-
us/benefits/](https://jobs.td.com/en-CA/why-choose-us/benefits/)

I have multiple software engineering openings on my team at all seniority
levels (coop to senior). We're looking for highly-technical, hands-on software
engineers who can wear multiple hats in a new agile team within our Enterprise
Information Management group. We're focusing on DevOps & Internal tools to
better manage our Big Data Lake and move to a PaaS model. We do back-end
microservices, big data job orchestration, promotion workflows, web front-
ends, monitoring tools, automation. We run a cluster with thousands of cores,
petabytes of data and terabytes of RAM.

We have a backlog of interesting work that requires critical thinking and
creativity. We're all about improving the way we work, leading by example and
reducing friction.

Qualities

    
    
      * Self-starter, Go-getter
      * Constantly finds ways to optimize processes
      * Automates by default
      * Great communication skills
    

Experience

    
    
      * Solid experience with Linux, Java and the JVM
      * Python
      * Cloudera stack
      * Hadoop / Cloudera security
      * Structured and unstructured data
      * Designing / consuming APIs within an SoA / microservices architecture
      * Test automation tools and techniques
      * Configuration management
      * DevOps practices
      * CI/CD
      * TDD
      * Setting up VMs, environments, docker
      * Worked in an agile team
      * Front-end angular skills an asset
    

To reply, use the email address in my profile.

------
invisible
SharpSpring | Full Time | Software Engineer | Gainesville, FL |
[https://sharpspring.com](https://sharpspring.com)

SharpSpring is a marketing automation company that helps our customers engage
with their contacts. Our service consists of an email editor, social platform,
CRM, sales monitoring, website analytics, landing page editor, website forms,
and email delivery. We are working on building an amazing team (currently at
150 people) with a main office in downtown Gainesville, FL. There is lots of
challenging work ahead as we grow, scale and overcome new challenges. We have
a good mix of autonomy and teamwork with a candid/friendly culture.

Just some of the things you'd get to work with here: React+TypeScript, Golang,
PHP, Docker + Kubernetes on Google Cloud Platform, GraphQL, Redis, MongoDB and
MySQL.

Apply at [https://careers.sharpspring.com/careers-
list/#category=devel...](https://careers.sharpspring.com/careers-
list/#category=development) or send your resume to careers at sharpspring.com

------
babs56
Paige | Paige.ai | New York | Onsite | VISA

At PAIGE.ai we are building an artificial intelligence that will revolutionize
the clinical diagnosis and treatment of cancer. We pair digitized pathology
slides with clinical notes and our machine learning algorithms to allow
pathologists to reach diagnoses faster and more accurately. The role is based
in our gorgeous NYC office.

We are looking for: AI Scientist / Senior AI Scientists

[https://paigeai.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=32](https://paigeai.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=32)

Senior Back End Engineer, Senior Front End Engineer (UI/UX Developer)

[https://paigeai.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=27](https://paigeai.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=27)

[https://paigeai.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=26](https://paigeai.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=26)

* JavaScript, HTML, CSS, openseadragon, jQuery, Bootstrap, C#, ASP.NET (Nancy), Azure, Redis, OpenCV, openslide, python etc..

If you are interested please contact Helen - helen at paige.ai

~~~
kessssss
Hey, Are you sponsoring visas? I am asking because on website it says "You are
authorized to work in the US and will not require sponsorship in the future"

------
sarahpinpoint
Pinpoint Predictive | San Mateo, CA | Full-time | ONSITE | Senior Data
Engineer and Senior Full Stack Engineer

Pinpoint Predictive is a VC and Stanford StartX-backed startup that enables
companies across a wide variety of industries to more effectively forecast and
influence human behavior. Leveraging the latest advances in behavioral
science, artificial intelligence, and privacy-safe analytics, Pinpoint’s
Psychometric AI-powered Thinkalike™ technology allows organizations to better
understand intentions, reduce risks, and persuade people to take positive
actions.

We are currently a small and growing team. You will have a great opportunity
to grow and shape the product

Apply here:

Senior Data Engineer: [https://easyapply.co/job/senior-data-
engineer-1](https://easyapply.co/job/senior-data-engineer-1)

Senior Full Stack Engineer: [https://easyapply.co/job/senior-full-stack-
software-engineer...](https://easyapply.co/job/senior-full-stack-software-
engineer-1)

Or email your resume to recruiting@pinpoint.ai (please include position title)

------
devadvance
Intersection | [https://www.intersection.com](https://www.intersection.com) |
Manhattan, New York City (NYC) | Multiple Roles | Full-time | On-Site

At Intersection, we are at the forefront of the smart cities revolution. Our
mission is to improve daily life in cities and public spaces, with products
that bridge the digital and physical worlds by delivering connectivity,
information and content to enrich our everyday journeys and elevate the urban
experience. Our products include Link (such as LinkNYC), Transit, and
programmatic advertising.

Our stack includes modern Javascript, Python, Scala, Ansible, AWS Services,
and a little bit of plain grit.

Here are some of the roles we have open:

    
    
      * Senior Software Engineer
      * IoT Solutions Architect
      * Mobile Lead
      * Mobile Engineer
      * Associate SDET
    

See and apply to roles here: [https://www.intersection.com/join-our-team/your-
job-search/?...](https://www.intersection.com/join-our-team/your-job-
search/?department=28743&office=10877)

------
ScotterC
Asana (asana.com) | New York, NY | Product Engineer | Full-time | Onsite |
Visa

Asana's mission is to enable all teams to collaborate effortlessly. We're
taking on the work management space and I have a fundamental belief that
technology can help us all self-organize more efficiently and in return allow
us to work more in our genius, achieving a state of flow more often. Asana
delivers on this with our product and our culture.

We're looking for Product Engineers who are passionate about creating a
phenomenal culture that enables autonomy and responsibility while striving to
building the best product possible because that's what we compete on.

Our tech stack: Typescript / React and our own version of GraphQL (we built it
before GraphQL was open sourced)

I joined because I was convinced that the incredible collaboration experiences
I had in a small startup could be scaled up to big companies. Come work with
me [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1163890/product-
engineer](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1163890/product-engineer)

~~~
CSEThrowaway
When I reached out to Asana regarding roles in their NYC office, a recruiter
told me that they were only considering senior candidates for that location.
Is that still the case?

------
derekchiang
Binary Mint | San Francisco, REMOTE/ONSITE

Here at Binary Mint, we fundamentally believe in the value of blockchains,
which enable the creation of “decentralized applications,” or DApps. DApps are
trustless, transparent, interoperable, and unstoppable, and thus have the
potential to empower users in unprecedented ways.

But just like how web 2.0 did not take off until it started seeing usage
outside of the military and academia, blockchains are not going to take off
until DApps are being used by the average consumers. And yet, it’s the
unfortunate reality today that DApps have very little usage outside of
finance. The reason is that it’s currently extremely difficult to create DApps
that can handle a large number of users efficiently, due to technical
limitations with existing blockchains and the lack of good tooling for
building DApps.

Binary Mint is all about creating technologies that will make consumer DApps a
reality. Our first product is the Tenfold Protocol
([https://www.tenfoldprotocol.io/](https://www.tenfoldprotocol.io/)), a
practical and versatile platform on which developers can easily build DApps
that scale.

Binary Mint is an early-stage startup. As such, you can expect to be wearing
many hats, becoming a leader in the company, and making a large impact. We are
looking for people who are responsible, driven, and great at what they do. We
are a distributed team with a base in San Francisco; both local and remote
hires are very welcome.

The full list of open positions can be found here: [https://github.com/binary-
mint/careers](https://github.com/binary-mint/careers)

To apply to any of these positions, please email careers@binarymint.io

------
idolus
Squarespace | Software Engineers, SRE, Product, Data | New York, NY | Full-
time | Onsite

We’re looking for people to join the team who are as excited as we are to help
build the platform that empowers the future generation of creators to be
successful online.

Senior Software Engineer, Infrastructure Backend:
[https://grnh.se/a9d2a1711](https://grnh.se/a9d2a1711) (I'm the hiring
manager)

Senior Software Engineer, Front-End:
[https://grnh.se/7a1e522d1](https://grnh.se/7a1e522d1)

Senior Software Engineer, Android:
[https://grnh.se/2e831d851](https://grnh.se/2e831d851)

Senior Software Engineer, IOS:
[https://grnh.se/d875786d1](https://grnh.se/d875786d1)

SRE Databases: [https://grnh.se/47df3a2e1](https://grnh.se/47df3a2e1)

Software Engineer - Test Tools & Infrastructure:
[https://grnh.se/uve5fywc1](https://grnh.se/uve5fywc1)

Product Designer: [https://grnh.se/59ca65cb1](https://grnh.se/59ca65cb1)

Product Manager: [https://grnh.se/cb1c33591](https://grnh.se/cb1c33591)

More open positions and info can be found here:
[https://grnh.se/t56ne5qy1](https://grnh.se/t56ne5qy1)

If interested, feel free to apply through the links above or reach out:
ilustig[at]squarespace[dot]com

------
julesie
Resi (resi.co.uk) | London | Full-Time | Front-end Engineer

We are Resi, a London based team that is changing how residential architecture
works in the UK. We bring technology to an industry dominated by email, phone
calls and spreadsheets. Focusing on the customer experience but building the
processes and technology to allow us to compete at scale.

In short we are looking to add someone to the team who can work with both our
designers and back-end engineers to make our product ideas a reality.

We are a Ruby on Rails app, with pretty vanilla HTML/CSS/JS/AJAX front end.
Experience of working in a Rails environment would be useful but definitely
not a pre-requisite.

We haven't yet added any React components but it is on our roadmap.

The ideal candidate would be opinionated about how to organise and build
front-end code as a codebase matures and scales.

Full job listing is available
[here]([https://resi.freshteam.com/jobs/Isx35ZMlpbJZ/front-end-
engin...](https://resi.freshteam.com/jobs/Isx35ZMlpbJZ/front-end-
engineer?s=1000031429&m=1000029227&u=1000015680))

------
zinssmeister
Templarbit (YC S17) | San Francisco, Irvine, Frankfurt, Tokyo | Onsite |
[https://www.templarbit.com](https://www.templarbit.com)

Companies of all sizes are incredibly vulnerable inside the application layer.
Nearly half of all breaches originate on a website or web application and lead
to devastating, often headline generating losses of customer data or other
malicious activity. We at Templarbit are building the solution to this with
the first intelligent security platform that integrates tightly with the
application it is protecting, helping businesses defend themselves from
breaches and provide them with real time insights into the state of their
security posture. Our team has previously worked on increasing the application
layer security of the pentagon and large fortune 5 enterprises.

Open roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer (Fullstack)

\- Senior Software Engineer (Frontend)

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, React, Go, Python, Node

Only apply if you like hard problems in high stake environments. Send an email
with your resume as PDF and the subject line "Engineering @ Templarbit" to
hello+hn@templarbit.com

------
louiej1
Wealthfront | Redwood City, CA | Engineers | Onsite | Visa

At Wealthfront we believe everyone's personal finances can be optimized and
automated for a very low fee using high-end technology. To achieve that, we
built a software-only approach, which also helped create a new category: robo-
advisors. Over the past six years we've paired the expertise of our PhD-clad
research team with the exceptional talents of our engineering, product and
design teams to deliver sophisticated products and services to our clients
that are easy and fun to use. We have loyal clients from every state who trust
us with over $10 billion in assets... and we're just getting started.

We recently closed a $75 million round of funding from Tiger Global and are
rapidly growing our team. We are hiring across the board, but are specifically
looking for Backend and Data Engineers.

Feel free to check out the job descriptions and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront) (please
mention Hacker News in application).

------
techpd
PagerDuty | San Francisco | Toronto | Remote

PagerDuty is the leading digital operations management platform for
organizations. Over 10,000 enterprises and small to mid-size organizations
globally trust PagerDuty to improve digital operations, drive revenue,
mitigate threats, protect assets, and delight customers. We were included in
the 2017 Deloitte Technology Fast 500 for the second year in a row, Inc. 500
and Forbes Cloud 100 lists as well as the 2018 Best Places to Work in the Bay
Area.

We're hiring for a number of roles:

Principal Engineer, APIs and Developer Platforms San Francisco, Remote
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000004dII...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000004dIIFEA2)

Senior iOS Engineer Toronto
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K3700000CNTZ...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K3700000CNTZ7EAP)

Senior Database Automation Engineer Toronto, Remote
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000008p93...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000008p93CEAQ)

DevOps Evangelist Remote
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000009xMA...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000009xMAuEAM)

Senior Product Manager, Mobile Toronto
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K3700000CdFn...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K3700000CdFnrEAF)

~~~
BrandonBradley
Hi! The Devops Envangelist Remote link is broken.

------
zinxq
​Lending Tree, Inc. | Software Engineers | Burlingame, CA | ONSITE |
[https://www.lendingtree.com](https://www.lendingtree.com)

Email us at: jobs@lendingtree.com

Must be local or willing to relocate

Who we are:

LendingTree, Inc. empowers consumers with information, tools, advice, products
and services for critical transactions and financial decisions in their lives.

Specifically - We're looking for:

Full-stack Developers:

We're looking for Junior and Senior Engineers at every level up and down the
stack. No matter where you fit - you're a crackshot in your language of
choice. Our system matches users with hundreds of possible opportunities in
real-time. We're looking for people who care about performance. A lot. Our
stack is currently Java, Javascript, Redis, Mongo, SQLServer (and more) but
the exact technologies are less important than the architectures and designs
you bring to the table.

You love to code. You've built stuff. Stuff you can show us. Stuff you can't
wait to show us. You know the right technology implemented the right way
matters.

Will relocate to the Bay Area for the right candidates.

Send your resume to jobs@lendingtree.com

------
ab553
RPX | San Francisco, CA | Multiple Roles | ONSITE

RPX is the leading provider of a comprehensive suite of solutions to help
companies manage the risks and costs that arise at any stage of their
intellectual property program. I work full-time on the tech side at RPX. If
any of the positions below interest you, just send your CV to my personal
address at craigsanders262@gmail.com and I'll get it into the hiring manager's
hands. Cheers.

\- Engineering Manager focused on Python, Machine Learning, Data Science.
Responsible for helping build state of the art technologies using Machine
Learning and NLP solutions and applying the analysis into UI development. In
this position, you will get to play many roles, touch many parts of our
system, and have a significant impact on our products.

\- Analytics Manager focused on Market Intelligence. Working closely with
Client Services, Litigation Intelligence and Product Management teams to
research business and legal trends across consumer electronics, e-commerce and
software, financial services, media content and distribution, mobile
communications, networking, automotive, and semiconductor market sectors. This
role provides a unique opportunity for quantitative and qualitative analysis
in a rapidly growing and exciting industry.

\- IP Analyst. RPX Consulting is an early-stage venture started within RPX
Corporation whose purpose is to help technology companies optimize their own
patent programs. We are seeking engineers, scientists, data scientists, patent
attorneys/agents, and former patent examiners to join our Intellectual
Property (IP) Consulting & Advisory Services team as a Patent Analyst. In this
role, you will utilize data analysis to craft summary reports of findings.

Other open positions: Senior Patent Engineer focused on Semiconductor
Technology

------
SpotHeroHiring
SpotHero | Chicago, IL | [http://spothero.com](http://spothero.com) SpotHero
is changing parking, and our tools will redefine the transportation industry.
With over a million cars parked, fast growth, and solid funding
([https://angel.co/spothero](https://angel.co/spothero)), SpotHero offers
countless ways to make an impact on the company and your career.

iOS Developer -
[https://spothero.com/careers/88318](https://spothero.com/careers/88318)
(Chicago or remote)

Senior Engineer, Acquisitions -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1049855](https://spothero.com/careers/1049855)
(Chicago or remote)

Senior Engineer, Consumer -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1019222](https://spothero.com/careers/1019222)
(Chicago or remote)

Senior Engineer, Internal App Platform -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1272817](https://spothero.com/careers/1272817)
(Chicago or remote)

Senior Engineer, Operator -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1135073](https://spothero.com/careers/1135073)
(Chicago or remote)

Staff Software Developer in Test -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1283388](https://spothero.com/careers/1283388)

To apply, please email your resume to jobs@spothero.com. Include any GitHub
account, LinkedIn profile, and any project that you’re particularly proud of.
We love seeing work that others loved working on.

------
vitiell0
Cooklist | Django / React Native / CTO | San Francisco, CA / Dallas, TX /
Remote | $90K - 120K w/ restricted stock Cooklist shows you recipes you can
cook with the groceries you buy and will allow you to order groceries by
choosing recipes you want to cook.

Our app can connect directly to 81 grocery chains like Walmart, Safeway,
Kroger etc. and automatically download every purchase a user makes in store
and online. It uses NLP to match each product purchased to recipe ingredients.
Over 1,000,000 products are matched to 1,000,000 recipes.

Cooklist is live on iOS and Android. Hundreds of users are participating in
the development process. 10,000+ purchases have been downloaded in the last
week. We are a well capitalized team of experienced startup founders and are
looking to bring 3 people onto our team. We are currently in the Techstars
Retail program with Target.

You can see a demo video and find links to download the apps at
[https://cooklist.co](https://cooklist.co) or email me at daniel@cooklist.co
if interested

------
Ben-G
PlanGrid (YCW12) | San Francisco | Full-time, On-Site | Visa

We’re building software that is changing the construction process (think
GitHub for construction). Our users love our app because it helps them build
real things more efficiently. By joining our team you can influence product
decisions and work on interesting technical challenges (our client apps work
with GBs of blueprints and metadata). Our engineering teams are small;
whatever team you work on, you'll have a chance to have a big impact.

We’re hiring across all of our engineering teams: Android, Web, iOS, Windows,
Backend (Python).

You can see our job postings and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-
_Jgq1](https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-_Jgq1)

As an example, here's a detailed post about what working on the iOS team looks
like: [https://medium.com/plangrid-technology/working-on-the-
plangr...](https://medium.com/plangrid-technology/working-on-the-plangrid-ios-
team-1d1757c76be9)

------
Arcesium
Arcesium | Software Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa

Arcesium is a post-trade technology and professional services firm. We offer a
new way for hedge fund managers to scale their business while maintaining
control of critical non-investment activities. Arcesium combines a
comprehensive and fully-integrated technology platform with a team of
experienced hedge fund professionals to solve the most complex post-trade
challenges of asset managers. From real-time integration with order management
systems to robust and automated oversight of third-party administrators,
Arcesium offers managers an elegant, unified, and expert solution for their
entire post-trade process.

Arcesium seeks an exceptional Software Engineer to join its technology team.
This developer will be responsible for building next generation technology
used by some of the most sophisticated hedge funds in the world, as well as
architecting solutions to support new technical and business initiatives. They
will be leading high-visibility engineering efforts on our client-facing
product line, extending it with new features and capabilities implemented
using a mix of Java, Kotlin, and Postgres on the backend and ES6/React on the
frontend.

The ideal candidate will have a strong academic background in computer science
and at least 3 years of relevant experience as a software engineer at a top
startup or technology company. This person must possess strong verbal and
written communication skills and the ability to construct rigorous arguments.
Exceptional programming ability and experience in server-side systems,
databases (relational and otherwise), and messaging technology along are a
must. Experience with Java, Kotlin, Postgres, or React as well as a
familiarity with AWS are major bonuses.

To be considered, please send your resume to careers@arcesium.com.

------
gsa
Maxwell Labs | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | Front-end | Onsite | Full-time |
Visa

Maxwell is building the leading platform for conversational commerce. Our
first product, an intuitive chatbot builder, is already being used by
marketeers at multiple brands such as Hellofresh, Takeaway.com, Catawiki, NS
International.

We are looking for a skilled front end developer to join us in building the
next generation of our builder. We're a team of two backenders, a frontender
and a business developer working out of a beautiful office on the Herengracht
in the center of Amsterdam.

Tech stack: Python, AMQP, MongoDB, React, Redux, Docker

Learn more about the position here: [https://angel.co/maxwell-
ai/jobs/287296-senior-frontend-deve...](https://angel.co/maxwell-
ai/jobs/287296-senior-frontend-developer)

We are also hiring for other positions (design, machine learning, back-end):
[https://angel.co/maxwell-ai/jobs](https://angel.co/maxwell-ai/jobs)

Questions? Want to apply? Reach me at gaganpreet@maxwell.ai

------
stmw
Commure, Inc. | San Francisco, CA | Rust Engineer | Sr Front End Engiener |
Fulltime | ONSITE

We are a stealth startup working to fix the software doctors use. If you have
seen what physicians have to put up with, it's a bad version of the 90s, and
makes medical care worse and more expensive for everyone. We are a group of
previously successful engineers and entrepreneurs (MIT, Dartmouth, Datapower,
Stripe, Salesforce, etc) and senior doctors (Johns Hopkins, UCSF, etc) who are
determined to finally fix this.

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded.

Stack: includes Rust, React and Kubernetes. In addition to building our back
end in Rust, we are also be solving some very interesting problems in the
areas of data processing, APIs, UX frameworks and fine-grained application
security.

Please email jobs@commure.com and mention "[rusthn]" in the subject line.
Other positions available (Senior Front End Engineer, Senior Security
Engineer), but please use [fehn] or [sehn] in subject line.

Locations: San Francisco, Montreal or Boston; sorry, no distributed/remote
option at the moment.

------
ynnak
Cognii | Boston, MA or remote

    
    
      2018-2022 Leading vendor for AI market in education - Technavio, Global Markets Insights
      EdTech Innovation of the Year Awards Winner - MassTLC, Reimagine Education
      An AI personal assistant bot with traction - VentureBeat
    

Join us to transform education with AI technology. Cognii's conversational
EdTech Virtual Learning Assistant tutors students to mastery with automatic
grading of short essay answers. We are looking for entrepreneurial candidates
in the following areas:

1\. AI and NLP Engineers (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - natural language processing
      - statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis
      - information extraction
    

2\. System Architect

    
    
      - Design a scalable web service
      - Experience with Ruby on Rails
    

3\. Mobile App Developer

    
    
      - iOS/Android development
      - UX design, API integration experience
    

Join us to participate in our growth, advance your career and get rewarded
with generous stock options. Please send your application and resume to
jobs@cognii.com

------
lillian_vargas
Data Engineer | SharpSpring | Gainesville, FL | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://careers.sharpspring.com/careers/data-
engineer/](https://careers.sharpspring.com/careers/data-engineer/)

SharpSpring is seeking a talented Data Engineer to join our engineering team
in Gainesville, FL. Our team is a group of dedicated individuals working to
provide the best service possible to our customers using the most innovative
solutions. SharpSpring provides excellent benefits and an engaging workplace
with talented, friendly coworkers. You’ll also be responsible for evaluating
the available ecosystem of Big Data tools and will advise our senior technical
staff members regarding what tools best fit the needs of our organization.
Upon completing our initial assessments of these tools, you’ll assist with the
implementation and deployment of the solutions we collectively decide upon. We
work in an agile environment where input from every engineer is welcomed and
everyone’s voice is heard.

------
gambitresearch
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | £40-85k + Bonus

Gambit Research specialises in creating and managing an automated betting
service, via research, statistical analysis and the use of complex algorithms.
We ingest and organise terabytes of market and event data from more than fifty
sources and make the data available to our strategy teams in real time. We
care deeply about speed, accuracy and availability.

Our flagship product, MollyBet.com, presents the odds offered by many of the
world's largest bookmakers and betting exchanges, and enables clients to bet
with multiple operators with a single mouse-click or API request. Molly is
generally regarded as the best product in its class.

We're always looking for clever, pragmatic, and autonomous individuals to join
our team. We have a unique culture, where hierarchy and fancy job titles don't
matter. Instead our team is given the freedom to choose their own tools, work
on projects they actually find interesting, and have totally flexible working
hours. The technologies our team typically works with includes: Linux, Docker,
Kubernetes, Ansible, C, C++, Java, Haskell, Julia, Go, JavaScript, AngularJS,
ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL, Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ,
Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, and GitLab.

We're currently recruiting for:

    
    
      - Python developers
      - Erlang developers
      - JavaScript (ReactJS) developers
      - Linux infrastructure engineers / SREs
     

Visit
[https://www.gambitresearch.com/jobs.html](https://www.gambitresearch.com/jobs.html)
or send your CV over to careers@gambitresearch.com for more information.

------
omniexio
Omniex ([https://omniex.io/](https://omniex.io/)) | Fullstack, Front, Back |
San Francisco and Santa Monica, CA | Onsite

We’re believers that the crypto-asset class is here to stay, but for large-
scale institutional adoption of crypto-assets, the market needs a platform
that has the same reliability, stability, performance and features that the
institutional investors have come to expect — so we’re building it.

Founded in fall 2017 (10M in seed funding), we’re a team of ~25 experienced
technologists, financial executives and crypto pioneers advised by Sheila Bair
(former chair of the FDIC) and Arthur Levitt (former chair of the SEC).

Our founders were instrumental in building and selling Currenex (for $564mm),
the first multi-bank platform to enable FX trading for the largest financial
institutions — so we’re leveraging their expertise in building high-volume
trading systems to create a more robust solution to handle the
regulation/security/tech challenges tied to immature crypto-assets.

We’re building an Order Management System (OMS) and Execution Management
System (EMS): > EMS (C++ based) - a suite of pre and post-trade analytics to
minimize executions costs, and run execution algos capable of accessing not
only retail liquidity, but also the major voice brokers and OTC market makers
> OMS will manage the entire trade lifecycle from front office to back office.
(Built in the latest and greatest JavaScript tooling and frameworks, including
ES6+, React, Apollo GraphQL, Node)

We’re looking for engineers across the stack who want to influence something
from the ground up.

Angel - [https://angel.co/omniex/jobs](https://angel.co/omniex/jobs) Email us
- hello@omniex.io

------
gnoirzox
Snatch Media (snatchhq.com) | London, UK | Full-time | Onsite

Who are we: Snatch is a UK founded, rapidly growing start-up based in London
and San Francisco

What do we do: We are the creators of Snatch; a marketing platform that
connects brands and consumers via an AR-powered mobile game

Why do we exist: By providing an alternative to traditional marketing channels
which rely on interrupting consumers to get their attention, we aim to
facilitate a more balanced value-exchange between all parties

Our vision: Interaction not interruption. We create brand-centric experiences
for customers rather than attempting to capture their attention when they are
otherwise engaged

Our plans: Our business priorities for 2018/19 are growth and stability in the
UK and a US launch

What we’re doing now: We’re taking all the lessons learned from running early
versions of our app over the last 18 months to build a better, more engaging
experience on a new, highly-scalable platform

Tech Stack: Python, C#, Unity, AWS Serverless stack, ElasticSearch, GraphQL..

We are currently recruiting for:

1\. Senior DevOps Engineer

2\. Senior Backend Engineer (Python)

3\. Senior Unity Developer

To know more about those positions, please contact me at simon@snatchhq.com

------
rooam-dev
Rooam | Senior Software Enginer, Java, Groovy | Washington DC | Contract |
REMOTE | rooam.co

We are looking for remote experienced software engineers in designing and
operating distributed JVM based web applications.

Responsibilities: * Develop backend web applications using Groovy, Spring
Boot, RabbitMQ and MongoDB * Apply best practices into design and
implementation of scalable and distributed JVM applications using REST API,
Message Queues and NoSQL databases * Cooperate with other team members (e.g.
backend, mobile and QA) * Review git pull requests of other team members * Be
part of daily stand-ups * Kanban

Requirements/Skills/Conditions: * 5+ years of experience with JVM tech stack *
This is a long term direct contract (No agencies please) * Company does not
sponsor visas or relocation at the moment * Good written and spoken English *
Responsible and team player

Hiring process: * CV is received and reviewed * Initial Phone/Skype call * 1st
round technical interview * Technical assignment * 2nd round technical
interview * Decision

Please send your resume to `remote-dev at rooam.co`

Thank you.

------
mrmiasma
Charles River Analytics | Artificial Intelligence Scientists and Software
Engineers | Boston, MA | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.cra.com](https://www.cra.com)

Charles River Analytics is a research and development (R&D) company where you
can tackle challenging real-world problems using the latest techniques in
artificial intelligence and machine learning. As a part of a 100% employee-
owned small business of ~170 people, you will work collaboratively with other
scientists and engineers on a variety of US Government-funded projects.

At Charles River, we are teams of scientists and software engineers with
backgrounds in computer science, software engineering, cognitive science,
mathematics, etc. working on a variety of projects to craft software
prototypes of new research concepts. That new thing coming out of DARPA? Yep,
that's us.

We assemble in tightly-knit, project-oriented teams to understand the problem,
research approaches, design solutions, build software prototypes, and evaluate
the results. We connect with other researchers and get the opportunity to
publish papers and attend conferences. At Charles River Analytics, we foster
an environment where everyone is free to pursue their own research interests
and are supported by a community of bright, enthusiastic individuals to help
them thrive.

We have a variety of positions open from junior to senior level for software
engineers and scientists in fields such as machine learning, probabilistic
modeling, natural language processing, cybersecurity, human-machine
interfaces, training, sensor processing, robotics, and unmanned systems.

Take a look at our open positions: [https://www.cra.com/careers/job-
listings](https://www.cra.com/careers/job-listings)

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
Is a person with dual citizenship (U.S. + a non-NATO western-European country)
eligible for these positions?

~~~
mrmiasma
Most positions listed will require US Citizenship.

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
> Most positions listed will require US Citizenship.

Thanks, but I've encountered a lot of ambiguity in policies regarding whether
"US citizenship" means _sole_ U.S. citizenship.

Is your _actual_ criterion that a candidate needs to have a good chance of
obtaining a permanent security clearance?

Having run the gauntlet once before, I know that dual-citizenship isn't
necessarily a deal-breaker in the eyes of OPM. Or at least it wasn't about 7
years ago.

------
michaelshick
Parsley Health | New York, NY | Full-time | On-site

Come help us [reimagine healthcare][1]! We're a [Series A][2] funded company,
seeing patients and building tech to make medicine better, smarter and
friendlier.

We have a number of open product roles: Senior Frontend Engineer, Senior
Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Backend Engineer, Product Manager,
Product Designer, Data Analyst.

[https://www.parsleyhealth.com/careers/](https://www.parsleyhealth.com/careers/)

Keywords: React/Redux, Google Cloud, Node.js, BigQuery, Golang, GraphQL, gRPC,
HIPAA

[1]: [https://www.fastcompany.com/90224888/is-this-150-a-month-
hol...](https://www.fastcompany.com/90224888/is-this-150-a-month-holistic-
primary-care-service-the-future-of-medicine)

[2]: [https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/17/parsley-health-picks-
up-10...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/17/parsley-health-picks-
up-10-million-to-reimagine-health-care/)

------
mariagor
Butterfly Network | NY or CT | On-site, Full-time | Biotech/AI | |
[https://www.butterflynetwork.com/](https://www.butterflynetwork.com/)

Imagine a world in which cost and training are no longer barriers for access
to life saving technology. A world in which medical devices become smarter
with each new patient they see. We operate at the intersections of medicine,
engineering, and machine learning with a goal to change the world and save the
life of someone you love. If you have a passion for making a difference in the
world, and love fast-paced innovative environments, we want you to work with
us.

We are about to launch the Butterfly IQ -- the first FDA-cleared, portable
device that puts ultrasound technology on a semiconductor chip. By pairing
ultrasound-on-a-chip with the cloud and AI, we have engineered something
groundbreaking that has never been done before. The Butterfly IQ is the first
device to make ultrasound accessible, portable and affordable throughout the
world, which is expected to revolutionize the entire medical imaging industry,
and save the lives of people around the world.

We are hiring across the board on our engineering team:

• Senior C++ Software Engineer

• Senior Full-Stack Engineers and Technical Lead

• Front-End Web Developer

• Senior DevOps / SRE Engineer

• Senior / Principal Android Engineer

• Senior iOS Engineer and iOS Engineer within Deep Learning Research

• QA Engineer

• Python Software Engineer (ML, Python)

• Senior IT Engineer

And more! Feel free to check our website (butterflynetwork.com) for more
details or send me an email at: maria@butterflynetwork.com

------
dmarlow
Degreed | Multiple Roles | SF, SLC, NL | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://degreed.com](https://degreed.com)

Degreed exists to discover, empower and recognize the next generation of the
world's expertise. Come help us build the tools and solutions to shape the
future of learning and skills recognition. We’re a well-funded startup with
many large Fortune 500 clients.

We're a remote-first company with offices in SF, SLC and Netherlands. Our tech
stack is ASP.NET/C#/Azure/Angular/TypeScript.

What we're offering:

    
    
      - Competitive salary
      - Equity
      - Great work-life balance
      - Flexible work schedules
      - Amazing people and culture
      - Outcomes/results focused
    

We're hiring for many positions, such as:

    
    
      - Data warehouse engineer
      - Machine learning engineer
      - Software developer
      - Azure developer
      - HR/Sales/IT positions as well
    

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/degreed](https://jobs.lever.co/degreed)

~~~
nullz3r0
how rigorous is your hiring process? What should one expect when applying the
IT position you have listed?

~~~
dmarlow
I'm not personally involved in the hiring for that position, but I feel like
the hiring in general is fair and straightforward. No obtuse puzzles, riddles
and whiteboard style interviews. We mostly want culture fit first, willingness
to learn and grow second (with an exception for when we're looking for a
specific skill, like the Azure developer position). We've hired people with
different tech stack backgrounds, for example.

------
roasbeef
Lightning Labs | Frontend Developer, Crypto Protocol Engineer | San Francisco
| Onsite or Remote | Full-time

[https://angel.co/lightning/](https://angel.co/lightning/)

[https://lightning.engineering/](https://lightning.engineering/)

Lightning Labs is hiring! We’re looking to expand our team to build technology
that scales Bitcoin and blockchains. Our current focus is the development and
deployment of the Lightning Network, an open blockchain scalability protocol.
We push the edge of innovation with regard to blockchain scalability, privacy-
preserving smart contracts, and cryptocurrency UX.

If you’re interested in one of the positions below, please send a brief
description of your relevant experience and resume/github to
jobs@lightning.engineering. And if you know someone who might be a good fit,
we'd very much appreciate any referrals.

{Crypto Protocol Engineer}:

Experienced systems software engineer versed in applied cryptography, peer-to-
peer networks, distributed systems, open source software, and cryptocurrency
protocols to design and implement core protocol and algorithmic components of
the Lightning Network. Solid programming skills, experience with Go, C, or
C++. Prior contributions to crypto protocols and open source software
collaboration preferred.

{Frontend Application Developer}:

Frontend developer to build secure cross-platform second-layer blockchain
applications. Our applications are built on React, React Native, MobX, and
Electron, communicating with a Lightning daemon over a binary RPC protocol.
Ideal applicants will have experience building and shipping React Native
applications and maintaining open source projects.

~~~
solotronics
huge fan of both Lightning protocol and your work!

I am a cloud infrastructure guy and I always dream about working for BTC
instead of USD ٩( ^ᴗ^ )۶ oh well have to settle for trading my fiat (for now
at least).

------
ngould
Electric AI | New York City (NYC) | Software engineers | Full-time (Onsite)

Electric is the world's first all-in-one, real-time IT support solution for
small and midsize offices. Through a chat interface, personalized service and
flat-rate pricing we keep your email, computers, Wi-Fi and software running
smoothly at a fraction of the cost while eliminating headaches normally
experienced with traditional managed service providers.

Behind the scenes, we're building out a hybrid human/software platform to
resolve and execute IT tasks with maximum efficiency and automation.

Electric AI is backed by Bessemer Venture Partners, Primary Ventures, and
others. We're currently a few months post- Series A, and hiring across the
board for engineering roles. Our stack: RoR/React/Redux running microservices
on Heroku/AWS, plus some Python for data infrastructure, ML, etc.

Check out [https://www.electric.ai/careers](https://www.electric.ai/careers),
and feel free to shoot me an email at nathan.gould@electric.ai.

------
kevinrecruits
Redbubble | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.redbubble.com](https://www.redbubble.com)

Redbubble is creating the world’s largest marketplace for independent artists,
bringing more creativity into the world. It begins with 600k independent
artists. A global community making their creations available on awesome stuff
like tees, cases, throw pillows, and more. Whatever your thing, Redbubble has
an uncommon design that smacks you right in the heart.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/redbubble](https://www.keyvalues.com/redbubble)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://careers.redbubble.com/jobs/1221051?gh_jid=1221051](https://careers.redbubble.com/jobs/1221051?gh_jid=1221051)

Tech Stack: Back End: Ruby on Rails Front End: ReactJS

Email Kevin (kevin.mcsherry@redbubble.com) if you'd like to learn more!

------
ac360
Serverless.com | Open-Source Developers • Dist-Sys. Engineers • Product
Managers | Remote

Due to the fast pace of change, many organizations cannot keep up (let alone
lead) by building & maintaining all of their IT.

This has given rise to the "serverless architecture", an application pattern
that uses high-level managed services like AWS Lambda, AWS API Gateway, Auth0,
Stripe, Twilio, Netlify, etc. to deliver applications quickly with remarkably
low overhead.

Our company helps orgs build & operate serverless architectures. We started
with the Serverless Framework
([https://www.github.com/serverless/serverless](https://www.github.com/serverless/serverless)).
Now, we're currently expanding our line of products.

If developer tools, open-source & enabling all engineers to "build more &
manage less" is of interest to you, please apply here:
[https://serverless.com/company/jobs](https://serverless.com/company/jobs)

------
i_s
Xledger | Colorado Springs, CO | ONSITE | Permanent | Frontend Engineer
(75-110k salary) Xledger is a finance, project, and business information
system that gives customers tighter control of their businesses.

We are expanding our team in Colorado Springs, which focuses on the UI and
development tools. We are looking for frontend engineers (Mid - Sr. positions
available) to help us create best-in-class functionality for our customers.

You:

\- Have experience working on the front-end of at least one production web
application

\- Have the ability to pick things up quickly

\- Have high standards, and can focus and get things done

\- Have experience with a functional programming language, such as
ClojureScript, Elixir, F#, etc

We:

\- Prefer having a lightweight process with few meetings

\- Strive towards solutions that are simple, yet leveraged and performant

\- Offer relocation assistance

Nice to have:

\- Frontend experience with ClojureScript (re-frame)

\- Experience with productive web frameworks like Phoenix

Our hiring process consists of phone interviews and sample work submissions
(and/or open-source work review).

Contact techjob@xledger.com with resume, and if available, links to some of
your work (e.g., Github profile). Note: No remote position or visa sponsorship
available.

------
ReSci1
ReSci (retentionscience.com) | Santa Monica, CA | Senior Rails Engineers |
Full-time | Onsite | Visa |

ReSci's mission is to make artificial intelligence accessible and usable for
brands. We are a marketing automation platform powered by AI, that predicts
customer behavior and helps create one-to-one interactions with customers via
email, mobile, and web.

ReSci personalizes AI-driven lifecycle marketing campaigns for the world's
most innovative brands including: Target, Dollar Shave Club, Unilever,
Sugarfina, Olay, Violet Grey, and more.

We are looking for senior rails engineers to help scale our backend to the
next level. You’ll be working on our product engineering team - building
robust applications to help power our AI marketing platform. You'll get to
work across multiple microservices with RoR, Docker, serverless AWS
technologies/frameworks, across our distributed systems.

We backed by the largest VC in Los Angeles, Upfront Ventures.

I'm Matt, the head of recruiting and looking forward to hearing from you. Get
in touch at Matt@retentionscience.com

------
rwain
Omada Health | San Francisco, CA | Rails/React, DevOps, Data engineers | H1B
Transfers OK | ONSITE

Omada Health is a digital health company on a mission to make healthy behavior
change more accessible and achievable. We’re looking for Rails/React, DevOps
and Data engineers to join our growing engineering team.

You'll be helping expand our product offering to help individuals control type
2 diabetes and hypertension (Press release:
[https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-
health...](https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-health-adds-
new-programs-fortype-2-diabetes-and-hypertension-self-management))

As a key member of our engineering team, you will help design, build and
maintain systems necessary for rapid growth. Our team practices pair
programming (at least 50% of the week) so you will have the opportunity to
learn new techniques and share your skills.

Software Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162609](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162609)

Senior Software Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162607](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162607)

Platform (DevOps) Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1069795](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1069795)

Senior Data Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1205826](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1205826)

------
typpo
Software Engineer | Zenysis (YC W16) | SF, NYC, Paris | Onsite, Fulltime

Zenysis is building a data analysis product for governments of developing
countries. Our current projects are embedded in health systems that provide
services for over 100 million people. In the past year, we've helped
governments fight epidemic outbreaks, respond to natural disasters, and
allocate hundreds of millions of dollars in healthcare spending.

We have a lot on our plate. We're building early warning systems for disease
outbreaks, automatically detecting low-quality data, and developing other ways
to identify & visualize the most effective health interventions across entire
countries. The work we do is not always easy, but it's very rewarding.

We're looking for other mission-focused engineers who care about seeing their
impact in the world and are comfortable building complex, mission-critical
systems.

Apply here: [http://www.zenysis.com/#careers](http://www.zenysis.com/#careers)
or email ian@zenysis.com with questions!

------
GengoRecruit
Gengo | ONSITE (Tokyo) | Full-Time | [https://gengo.com/](https://gengo.com/)

We're hiring for 3 Tokyo positions to expand our team!

[About Us]

Tokyo and Silicon Valley-based company focused on crowdsourced translation
platform development with over 21,000 translators across 140 countries. Main
investors of the company include Recruit, Intel Capital, Atomico, and NTT
DoCoMo. The company serves diverse portfolio of customers, including
TripAdvisor, New York Times, Alibaba and Rakuten.

[Positions]

1\. Data/Business Analyst | Tokyo

\- Experience improving operations based on data

\- Experience with SQL and spreadsheet tools

\- Japanese language skills (Optional)

\- Experience with statistical analysis tools such as R and Python (Optional)

2\. Product Manager | Tokyo

\- Outstanding communication and organizational skills with the ability to
articulate creative concepts and rationale to developers and designers

\- Ability to understand metrics and key product levers

\- Proactive mindset, eager to engage in creative problem solving

\- Experience with wire-framing or prototyping software (Optional)

3\. Design Lead | Tokyo

\- Experience working on a tech product in UI/UX design

\- Proactive use of paper prototyping, iterative design approaches

\- Ability to put yourself in the mind of the customer

\- Basic understanding of HTML, CSS and standard web technology

Apply here now: [http://careers.gengo.com/](http://careers.gengo.com/)

------
cboutiette
Shell TechWorks | Software Architect, Senior Software Developer, Intern |
Cambridge, MA | Onsite |

Shell TechWorks is an innovation center for Shell based right on the MIT
campus in Cambridge MA. Our primary goal is bringing smart people from outside
the energy industry to solve a number of challenging problems. Our office
consists of software, mechanical, architecture, systems, integration, and
field support all under one roof.

We are looking for passionate developers who enjoy working on challenging
large-scale problems. Each of our projects run 3-6 months and can differ
greatly from one to the next. We have worked in mobile, web, visual analytics,
optimization, machine learning, and sensor projects.

Although we like to use the right tool for the job, we do have some common
tech stacks that we have been using: \- ReactJs, NodeJs, AWS Services, C# .Net
Core, Python, and C++

Anyone who is interested in this challenging fast paced environment, with
great opportunity for growth and impact please contact me (Software Manager)
at: cboutiette at shelltechworks.com :)

------
nivals
Sure, Inc | [https://sureapp.com](https://sureapp.com) | New York, NY or Santa
Monica, CA | Full Time | ONSITE | $120-$160k At Sure, our vision is to change
the way billions of people interact with insurance. Our engineers are
developing the experiences that will change how current and future generations
protect their valuables. We're looking for team members who are big thinkers
in all areas, including mobile apps, artificial intelligence, and UI design.
We're looking to hire iOS, Android, Backend, and Frontend engineers who can
oversee the design, development, and maintenance of our different client
facing products. You'll be a core member of the team working with the Design,
UX, Product, and Research teams to build and iterate on new features.

Roles: Frontend Engineer (React), Server Engineer (Python), Product Manager,
Sales Engineer, Technical Account Manager, Create Your Own Role

BTW, we've successfully hired engineers from "Who is hiring" posts in the
past.

------
org
Org | NYC, Zug, World | Blockchain, AI, Financial Engineering, P2P | ONSITE,
REMOTE | [https://org.network](https://org.network)

Org is reinventing the nature of the firm, through a new platform allowing
easier creation of proper unstoppable DAOs.

[https://org.network/jobs/](https://org.network/jobs/)

------
lachenmayer
Trippin | React Native / Full-stack JS developer | London, UK | Onsite/Remote.

Product: Travel playlists. For Experiences you love. With friends you trust.
Redefining the way you travel forever.

We recently soft launched V1 of our iOS app (android out this month). Focus is
on content. Users create travel playlists and share with friends. Content is
also curated by our 'Frequent Fliers' \- DJs, Designers, Artists and Athletes
across the globe.

We have a thriving community and a influential network of ambassadors.

Our stack consists of a React Native app, communicating with a Node.JS backend
deployed on Heroku, storing user data in an event-sourced MongoDB, and GraphQL
in between. All of our code is strongly typed using Flow. We’ve also got a
shiny React/Next.js webapp that we’re looking to develop further.

We will offer a competitive salary and equity for the right candidate.

Who we are looking for?

Above all else we value open communication and good teamwork to achieve a
shared vision. We are looking for proactivity in spotting problem areas and
proposing ideas for improvements.

We're looking for someone who loves React Native, and does not shy away from
open-source work and open discussions on GitHub.

Even better if you have (but not necessary):

* Contributed to Open Source projects (we’d love to see them!)

* Experience with iOS and/or Android development.

* A degree in Computer Science or a related field.

==Contact==

Sam Blenkinsopp notjustajob@trippin.world | more info
[https://news.trippin.world/developer/](https://news.trippin.world/developer/)

------
bobbykrk
Ideamotive | React.js Developer | Warsaw | Onsite

Ideamotive - a dev shop specializing business process automation for startups
and growing companies is looking for a React Developer. We are located in
Warsaw, Zoliborz at a start-up accelerator mansion called ReactorWarsaw.

Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails and/or Node on backend and React on a
frontend, usually Postgres as a main database and Redis + Sidekiq for queues.

You, as a candidate, should be a computer science graduate (or has equivalent
knowledge) with a solid background in front-end and previous experience in
React or similar framework. We also expect you to have understanding of a
current trends and state-of-the-art solutions.

Our original job offer: [https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-
dev/](https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-dev/)

Apply at: [https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-
developer](https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-developer)

------
antonber
#ME (YC S18) - Durham, North Carolina | Mobile Developer | ONSITE | Full-time
| Relocation to Durham | jobs@high.rs | The next Facebook will be a virtual
world

#ME is the leading virtual world on iOS. We're backed by YC and leading
investors. Every day, over 100,000 people use our application to make friends,
keep in touch, decorate avatars and rooms, and chat. We're building a new
application that builds upon our deep knowledge of avatars and games.

As Mobile Developer, you'll work closely with our CTO and Lead Mobile Engineer
to build our new application. Our CTO built Highrise (www.meapp.io) from the
ground up, and our Lead Mobile Developer was VP Eng at Ticketmaster Mobile,
where he built dozens of mobile apps. You'll work with them to develop a
unique 3-layered mobile infrastructure - C++ business logic layer, Cocos2dX
game engine layer, and native (Obj-C/Swift and Java/Kotlin) UI layer. The
objective is to combine gaming and social tech to build a new kind of social
platform on mobile.

To apply, email jobs@high.rs.

------
alexjiao
Wego is the leading travel metasearch engine in the Asia Pacific and Middle
East regions.

We are looking for software engineers who aspire to build a world-class
infrastructure. As a member of the infrastructure team, you will be exposed to
all production services and infrastructure. This allows you to be a major
multiplier on Wego’s product velocity. Our goal is to create a culture of
service ownership and automate processes to increase safety and productivity.

What you will be working on:

\- Own and operate all aspects of our infrastructure across multiple AWS
regions.

\- Develop intelligent deployment pipelines with automated canary analysis and
rollbacks.

\- Uncover systemic weaknesses in our distributed systems via Chaos
Engineering.

\- Migrate our microservices to a container-based infrastructure running on
Kubernetes.

\- Build developer tools to increase engineering productivity and open-source
them.

Tech stack:

\- CI/CD: Ansible, Jenkins, Spinnaker

\- HashiCorp ecosystem: Packer, Terraform

\- Application layer: Java, Node.js, Ruby, Golang, Lua, Python

\- Distributed systems: Airflow, Elasticsearch, Redis, Kafka, Kong (Nginx),
Zookeeper

\- Infrastructure: Linux, AWS, GCP

If this sounds like fun, please send your résumé to alex at wego.com.

------
mkopinsky
University of Pennsylvania | Philadelphia, PA | ONSITE |
[https://www.waytohealth.org/](https://www.waytohealth.org/)

Way to Health is a patient engagement and research platform which has been
used to power over 100 research studies and clinical programs improving the
health of our patients. As just one example, the Heart Safe Motherhood program
uses our platform to text postpartum mothers about their blood pressure for 10
days, allowing us to catch mothers at risk for preeclampsia long before they
would otherwise show up in an ambulance.

As we scale from research to clinical and commercial use, the Software
Developers on our team play a critical role in extending and supporting the
platform - designing and building new features to enable novel patient
engagement strategies, improving the user interface for our patients and
providers, and troubleshooting issues affecting our users.

This position requires strong technical ability to design and build web
applications and APIs, clear communication with team members and users to
deeply understand user needs, and creativity to solve issues and meet
requirements while paying off rather than accruing technical debt.

Bachelors degree and minimum 3 years experience in web development required.
We use mostly PHP/Symfony and Vue.js so experience in either of those is a
plus, but we will consider candidates with experience in other backend or
frontend frameworks. An interest in medicine, research, and/or patient
engagement is always great - we are an excited and engaged team who loves what
we do and the impact that we can make.

Email me at [my HN username]@waytohealth.org with your resume or any questions
- I'm happy to chat. Application is at
[http://w2h.us/devjob](http://w2h.us/devjob)

------
stevennoto
Rocketmiles | Chicago, IL | On-Site

Rocketmiles helps frequent travelers take more vacations. Our team is
headquartered in Chicago's West Loop with a satellite office in Dumbo,
Brooklyn.

We're currently looking for a Product Designer to help provide direction for
all of our sites and apps.

Our product/design team owns our brand identity, and forms the UI/UX designs
for rocketmiles.com, our mobile apps, and a host of whitelabel hotel booking
sites for our partners. If you love design, and want to help shape a our
products and our customers' experiences, we'd love to talk with you!

Job information at
[https://rocketmiles.workable.com/j/719798B151](https://rocketmiles.workable.com/j/719798B151).
I'm a lead engineer, and I work with the product team regularly: I'm happy to
answer any questions, tell you about the company, or put you in touch with
others on our design team. Feel free reach out to me directly
(snoto@rocketmiles.com) if you are interested. Thanks!

------
cstrasen
MEDIGO | Berlin | fulltime | junior full stack | onsite | visa | relocation |
internships

    
    
      Junior Full Stack Developer (go, react) -> grnh.se/866aea7c1
      

We are 60 ppl, trying to do our part in fixing healthcare world wide in B2B
and B2C with our treatments marketplace and insurance products. Having evolved
towards react and a service oriented architecture with docker and go, we are
looking for smart and capable individuals that like to work on the full stack.

features:

    
    
      mature & cross-functional teams
      solid CI/CD/chatops pipeline
      work on own projects 20% of the time
      25% remote if you prefer
      trunk development model w. feature flags
      company sports events (beach volleyball, gym- and marathon-teams ..)
      learning culture, hack-teams, fun-force, rooftop gardening ..
      any hardware/software/tools you need
      relocation/sign-on bonus
      blue card sponsoring
      office in the heart of Berlin with easy commute and cheap, good food options around

------
erichurkman
Say | Director of Engineering | New York, NY | ONSITE |
[https://say.com/institutions](https://say.com/institutions)

What we do: we're upgrading the shareholder franchise. Those stupid packets of
paper you get mailed to you for proxy votes? We're modernizing that entire
industry. We want all shareholders to vote. We want to make it easier for
shareholders to propose changes to the companies they own.

Who we are: a well-funded seed company ($8mm+) in SoHo NYC. CEO Jeff
Cruttenden (founder/former CEO of Acorns), CTO Eric Hurkman (former CTO @
Carta).

What we need: a great director or VP of engineering. Great initial team, but
you can help us make it better.

What we need, 2: great engineers, front-end, back-end, or any combination
thereof. Engineers that want to own meaningful pieces of a project from start
to finish.

What we use: Kubernetes, AWS, Python, Django, Go (soon, join and make it come
sooner), React, Typescript, PostgreSQL, ... tech-agnostic. Good people will
learn things quickly enough. We don't grill you on inane algorithmic trivia in
your interview.

We're also looking for:

\- Senior technical product manager \- Product designers (enterprise type
products and/or mobile) \- Android engineers \- Senior/Staff software
engineers \- Chief of Staff \- In house technical recruiter \- More info on
all jobs and others: [https://jobs.lever.co/say](https://jobs.lever.co/say)

Process: We can move as fast or as slow as you want us to. Start with a quick
phone call (evenings are fine if we need to work around your schedule). Come
visit us, meet the team, wrap up the process quickly.

Contact: hn@say.com (we respond to 100% of candidates)

------
tmrtsmith
Caspian Technology | Newcastle-upon-Tyne, UK | Data Scientist | Full-time |
ONSITE | [https://www.caspian.co.uk/](https://www.caspian.co.uk/)

Caspian Technology Solutions work with global banks to automate the complex
human tasks of risk investigation and decision making in Financial Crime and
Compliance, in areas such as Anti-Money Laundering, Sales Quality, Customer
Due Diligence and Wealth Management, through machine learning solutions that
can automatically read, analyse and make judgements as well as the very best
human experts.

We are growing fast and looking for data scientists seeking to help us build
cutting edge data science solutions to AML challenges.

Our offer:

\- Close knit, friendly team working in a dynamic, challenging environment

\- Using a variety of cutting-edge technologies

\- Opportunities for research into novel techniques

\- Competitive salary, 35 hour week, 25 days holiday (plus public holidays)

Your skills:

Natural Language Processing

Experience with standard machine learning techniques

Hadoop/Spark

Python

Interested? Send your CV and a cover letter to Abi.Giles-Haigh [at]
caspian.co.uk Feel free to fire any questions over by email too.

------
ganjianwei
Ribbon | New York, NY | Full Time | ONSITE

Ribbon levels the playing field in housing. We help home buyers compete with
investors and all-cash offers and win their dream home. We do this by enabling
everyday home buyers and realtors with the technology, data science, and
capital that only the largest investors have access to.

We're well funded by Bain Capital Ventures, Greylock, NFX (Pete Flint Trulia
founder).

Join a world-class product & eng team--last week alone, we had 2 ex-YC
founders (1 successfully sold his co, the other was an ex-Tesla autopilot eng)
and an Airbnb product engineer join us. Even more importantly, work on a
meaningful mission where we change lives by helping people achieve
homeownership.

We're hiring across a ton of roles including:

* iOS engineer (Swift)

* Full-stack product engineer (React, Django, Python, Google Cloud)

* Product Designer (We use Figma but other tools are cool too :)

[https://jobs.lever.co/ribbon](https://jobs.lever.co/ribbon) or bonus points -
email me directly base64.b64decode('d2VpQHJpYmJvbmhvbWUuY29t')

------
nicnovak
Magic | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Full-stack | Engineering

Magic ([http://getmagic.com/](http://getmagic.com/)) is a Y Combinator-backed
software company in San Francisco, CA that is building a hyper-intelligent,
ubiquitous assistant available over SMS, email, chat apps, and other digital
channels.

Magic was founded in 2015 by a team of software engineers with one simple
premise: create a natural language interface to the complexity of the world,
delivered by a combination of software, artificial intelligence and human
expertise. We are hardcore developers at heart, we are highly iterative, and
we are relentless. We are minimal and focused on writing code that really
matters. We don't stop until we are done.

Our primary technologies right now are Node.js, Meteor, MongoDB, PostgreSQL,
AWS, Docker, Ansible. Experience with these are very nice but not required. We
believe in using the right tool for the job.

We are currently hiring for senior, mid-level, and junior engineering
positions. This is a full-stack, generalist role for which you will be given a
high degree of autonomy and will be expected to deploy impactful code to
production in your first week. We're less concerned with your resume and more
concerned with your ability to get real stuff done.

Come build the future of human-computer interaction with us.

Bonus points if you've got...

\- Experience working with Node.js, Meteor, modern web application frameworks
- Experience with devops, the AWS suite, Docker, Ansible, Jenkins - Experience
within early-stage startups or human operations companies

Apply here:
[https://getmagic.com/engineering/apply/hn](https://getmagic.com/engineering/apply/hn)

------
pigiuz
SuperAwesome | Full Stack Engineer | Full-time Onsite | London

//MISSION & WHAT WE DO Join us to develop the digital platform that powers a
better internet for kids! We work with big brands like LEGO, Hasbro, Mattel
(and many others...) and provide them with kids-safe technology they can use
in their awesome games/apps/websites.

//TECH STACK The tech stack is mainly
Node/Angular/Redux/Docker/Kubernetes/Kafka/Druid.io/Cassandra/Postgres/Redis[...I
can continue :)] on top of AWS (we have some Golang/Java/Python as well!)

//SCALE Our platform is already making the internet safer for half a Billion
kids every month.

//READY? Apply here
[https://superawesome.workable.com/j/D38D7B45F6](https://superawesome.workable.com/j/D38D7B45F6)

More info on our hiring process here [https://bit.ly/hiring-kid-safe-
engineers](https://bit.ly/hiring-kid-safe-engineers)

------
richattack
Thumbtack | Software Engineer, Product Manager | San Francisco, CA | Full-time
| ONSITE | [https://www.thumbtack.com](https://www.thumbtack.com)

Thumbtack is a local services marketplace that connects customers who need to
get things done with skilled professionals who can help. We hope to
fundamentally change the way customers identify and connect with local
services professionals, a market estimated to be $700B in the US alone. We
currently have over 260,000 paying pros per quarter on our platform and $250M
in funding to enable growth. We’re currently focused on scaling our product
even further.

Thumbtack has a strong commitment to transparency, diversity and work / life
balance. Having been at a number of companies of all sizes in the Bay, I can
say that the people at Thumbtack are some of the most thoughtful, intelligent,
and genuinely kind that I have worked with. Both from a learning perspective
and an overall well-being perspective, this is one of the best places I have
ever worked.

We’re hiring for the following roles in SF (3+ years experience minimum):

\- Full Stack Engineer

\- Front End Engineer

\- iOS Engineer

\- Android Engineer

\- Site Reliability Engineer (SRE)

\- Data Scientist

\- Product Manager

\- Product Designer / UX

Technologies: React, Redux, ES6, Go, Scala, PHP, Swift, Kotlin, AWS, Postgres,
BigQuery, ElasticSearch, Puppet, Terraform, Python, R

More job details here: [https://www.thumbtack.com/careers/#jobs-
Engineering](https://www.thumbtack.com/careers/#jobs-Engineering)

If this sounds interesting to you, drop me a line at rich+hn@thumbtack.com

------
paulc
FieldChat | Remote (North America) | Front End Developer | Full-Time

Communication within construction projects is scattered and inefficient, it is
spread across SMS, email and sharing of physical documents all resulting in
challenges for the companies operating in the field. FieldChat is building a
platform to bring modern communication to the industry, bridging the existing
technologies and providing centralized management, data access and control for
construction teams.

We're a small early stage startup and we're looking for someone to come in and
take ownership of our front end codebase.

Our current stack is React.js with Go powering our API's and a lot of new work
in message propagation, routing and integration with outside systems.

Check us out at fieldchat.com

## Front End Developer

In this role you will be our primary front end developer responsible for the
expansion and improvement of our main React app. This is an opportunity to
help set the direction for the product and the potential to grow into a
leadership role within the org.

Responsibilities: * Own the implementation and improvement of the React
frontend

* Work closely with our backend team, CTO and Head of Product to plan and implement new features

* Participate in design and planning process for the product

Experience: * 4+ years of hands on experience in a front end development role

* Production experience with React.js

* Experience in building complex user interactions

* Strong javascript and/or typescript experience

* Experience working with messaging or real time communication technologies a plus

Contact me directly to apply: paul@field.chat CTO FieldChat

------
heidivalor
ValorWater.com | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite | SOFTWARE ENGINEER-BACK-
END or SENIOR DATA SCIENTIST

[https://www.valorwater.com/join-us/](https://www.valorwater.com/join-us/)

Valor Water has two open positions. Seeking one talented, diligent software
engineer and one senior data scientist to help improve the way water utilities
utilize their data. Come join our small team of scientists, engineers and
economists working collaboratively in a startup-like environment.

    
    
      * Minimum of 3 years relevant experience
      * Degree in computer science, engineering, mathematics, or a related field
      * Python (or similar)
    

See careers page link for more details on each position:
[https://www.valorwater.com/join-us/](https://www.valorwater.com/join-us/)

Send application packet (cover letter, résumé, 2 work references) to:
info@valorwater.com. No phone calls please.

Apply and start solving the world's water crisis today!

------
skyraider
LedgerX | New York, NY (NYC) | Full-time | Onsite

[https://ledgerx.com/careers](https://ledgerx.com/careers)

We are the first US-based CFTC-approved physically-settled bitcoin derivatives
exchange and clearinghouse. We have been operating since October 2017 and are
growing fast. We only allow eligible contract participants (institutional
investors and/or high net worth individuals). It's a really interesting
opportunity to work on a vertically-scaling product for a pool of very
sophisticated customers.

* Backend Engineer, Core Platform

Rapidly implement new Central Limit Order Book, collateral, risk and core
messaging features. Strong C++ experience required. Desirable: expertise in
high-volume timeseries data ingestion, storage and querying. Desirable: Python
expertise.

* Digital Assets Engineer (Bitcoin, Ethereum)

Build, maintain and test various integrations with digital assets. Assist with
the development, improvement and training around custody procedures. Strong
Python and SQLAlchemy skills required.

careers@ledgerx.com - mention HN

------
leaftaillabs
Leaftail Labs | Seattle, WA | Full Time | Onsite

Leaftail Labs is an early-stage gaming startup. We're building a team to help
create the next generation of immersive gaming for everyone.

We build quickly and learn quickly in a work environment that is casual and
focused. We're building a unique and intentionally diverse team that is
obsessed with immersion and player routine. We focus on concrete, observable
results: work doesn't count unless it's in the build. All good ideas get
attention, regardless of role or level. Individual accountability, respect, a
team-oriented attitude, and a continuous effort to learn are the baseline for
us at Leaftail.

We're hiring software engineers for our client and services at all experience
levels. Experience with games is a must; experience with AR/VR is a plus.

To apply, or for more information, visit
[https://www.leaftaillabs.com/careers/](https://www.leaftaillabs.com/careers/)
or contact careers@leaftaillabs.com

------
jimbru
Treasury Prime | Engineering | San Francisco | Onsite Fulltime

Treasury Prime builds APIs for banking. That might seem boring, but the U.S.
financial system accounts for more than $1 trillion of GDP, and today's banks
still run their businesses on mainframe software from the 1980s. That means
everything they do is slow and expensive—and the user experience is archaic.

Our team has been working on this problem for over 5 years now. We're the team
behind Standard Treasury (YC S13) and the Silicon Valley Bank API Platform
(the banking backend for Stripe Atlas). Join us and help build a new, modern
infrastructure that will massively improve how we all interact with our
financial system.

Learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether we're a good
fit for you:

\- [https://treasuryprime.com/careers/](https://treasuryprime.com/careers/)

\- [https://www.keyvalues.com/treasury-
prime](https://www.keyvalues.com/treasury-prime)

Email us:

hiring@treasuryprime.com

------
grromrell
Instructure | Data Science Engineer | SLC, UT | ONSITE, REMOTE | Full Time

Instructure builds software that helps people learn, regardless of where they
are in life. Our largest product is Canvas, a learning management system for
Universities and K-12 institutions.

We are looking for a software engineer who knows their way around a machine
learning model (or vice versa). We are building our data science team little
piece at a time and this would be one of the first roles! You would primarily
be responsible for productionizing and deploying large machine learning models
for integration into our products. We are also responsible for R&D efforts
that demonstrate new functionality and testing them with our beta clients.

If you are interested apply below, and if you have questions email me (I'm the
team lead) directly gromrell [at] instructure.com

-Greg

[https://jobs.lever.co/instructure/910cea46-3b23-4db4-8576-12...](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure/910cea46-3b23-4db4-8576-12a93c8a1115)

------
arcfide
R&D Consultant/Developer/Software Engineer | Clinton, New Jersey, USA | ONSITE
VISA | Dyalog Labs | Full Time

Full Listing: [https://www.sacrideo.us/dyalog-is-
hiring/](https://www.sacrideo.us/dyalog-is-hiring/)

This is an intense, APL-driven position working closely with both Dyalog, Ltd.
and one of our major customers as a full-time consultant. You'll be working
with both new development and large, legacy application code bases.

This position includes extensive training in "the APL way" that I've spoken
about in the past, and we're looking for people with the aptitudes and the
motivation to go far beyond a simple "code monkey" or software engineer.

Our hiring process is very hands-on and somewhat unique, and you should expect
to be doing more hands-on programming and exploration throughout the interview
and probationary process than just interviewing.

------
_pastel
PicnicHealth (YC S14) | Design, Front-End, ML, Full-Stack | SF | ONSITE, FULL-
TIME, VISA |
[https://team.picnichealth.com/jobs?src=hn](https://team.picnichealth.com/jobs?src=hn)

Picnic’s mission is to structure the world’s medical data to make it useful.
We work directly with patients to collect, digitize, and manage their complete
medical records, giving them with control over their care. Beyond serving
patients directly, we partner with biotech, genomics, and pharma companies who
sponsor PicnicHealth accounts for research volunteers. Through this work we’re
building the data sets that power some of today’s most cutting edge medical
research. Our stack is React/Redux, Node, Python, Keras, PostgreSQL,
Kubernetes.

Our product has literally saved some of our users' lives by unearthing issues
in their medical records. We're growing rapidly — on pace for 20x this year.
Our team is smart, hard-working, and passionate about fixing healthcare.

------
RocklandTrust
Rockland Trust | Multiple IT Positions (see below) | Plymouth, MA | Full Time
| Onsite | www.rocklandtrust.com

We offer a wide range of banking, investment, and insurance services to
businesses and individuals through retail branches, commercial lending
offices, investment management offices, and residential lending centers.

1\. Temporary .Net Developer:
[https://rocklandtrust.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?...](https://rocklandtrust.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=1800007E&lang=en)

2\. Python Developer:
[https://rocklandtrust.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?...](https://rocklandtrust.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=1800004S&lang=en)

3\. IT Risk Analyst:
[https://rocklandtrust.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?...](https://rocklandtrust.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=1800002A&lang=en)

------
RomainLap
Gorgias | Full-Stack + Front-End Developer | San Francisco | Automate customer
support | Late seed stage with 600 customers and 10 employees | gorgias.io

At Gorgias, we’re automating customer support for e-commerce brands like
Timbuk2, Fjallraven and Adoreme.

You should come work with us if you care deeply about customer support and you
want to change this industry with automation.

We are backed by top investors like Jason Lemkin's SaaStr fund.

Our stack: Python3 and ES6, Flask, SQLAlchemy, Marshmallow and Restless for
APIs, React/Redux for the UI. Flask-SocketIO for websockets

-> Contact alex@gorgias.io if you're interested

-> Job descriptions: [https://angel.co/gorgias/jobs/89513-full-stack-python-engine...](https://angel.co/gorgias/jobs/89513-full-stack-python-engineer) [https://angel.co/gorgias/jobs/90816-frontend-software-engine...](https://angel.co/gorgias/jobs/90816-frontend-software-engineer)

------
transcriptic
Transcriptic (YC W15) | Backend, full-stack engineers | Menlo Park, CA |
[https://transcriptic.com](https://transcriptic.com) | FULL TIME; ONSITE

Transcriptic is turning biology into an information science by creating a
fully automated cloud wet lab. Biologists anywhere can submit and run
experiments over the internet on-demand and without investing up-front in a
lab facility.

The Transcriptic Common Lab Environment (TCLE) takes Autoprotocol
([http://autoprotocol.org/](http://autoprotocol.org/)), a high-level JSON
description of a biological protocol, and executes it on our custom-built
robotic workcells. The protocols we handle routinely involve solving
constraint programming models with thousands of variables and constraints in
order to find a plan that fulfills the scientist's biological intent.

Scientists manage their experiments through our web application or via our
API. We provide a single platform that controls scientific devices from many
vendors in a unified way, and an interface to control our automated labs.

Backend engineer:
[https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1092746](https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1092746)

Full-stack engineer:
[https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1236117](https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1236117)

Tech stack includes: Linux, Scala, RabbitMQ, Rails, Typescript, React,
Ansible, Postgres

Benefits include: full medical/dental/vision insurance; catered lunch and
dinner, and a fully stocked kitchen; flexible vacation policy; 401(k) with
matching; gym and commuter reimbursement; and education reimbursement up to
$3,000/year.

------
chaghalibaghali
Brightcove / Zencoder (YC 2010) | London, UK / Scottsdale, Arizona | ONSITE |
Full-Time | Go (Golang)

Apply at:

[https://honest.work/job/software-engineer-golang-all-
levels-...](https://honest.work/job/software-engineer-golang-all-levels-2d18)

We're currently looking for Software Engineers of all levels for our video
delivery team.

You’ll get to work as part of a small team on a system that operates at a huge
scale, powering some of the biggest SVOD and AVOD services in the world.

Our codebase is almost entirely Go, but we’re happy to help you learn on the
job if you have experience in another language.

We are looking for smart, creative, collaborative and fun people who have a
desire to work in a fast paced environment building scalable cloud based
services for video processing and streaming.

Requirements:

\- Experience in Go is a plus, but we're also happy to train people.

\- Any sort of video tech experience is a big plus, but not required.

\- All our products run in AWS. So experience using AWS cloud services (S3,
SQS, SNS, SWF, EMR etc.) is a plus.

------
kpennell
San Francisco / Seattle / Denver | Contract Technical Training

$1200+ per day

Looking for Docker/Kubernetes instructors for 3-4 day onsite courses (travel
required). Need people who know DevOps and have some speaking or training
experience.

Let's chat: kyle@developintelligence.com

Company: [http://developintelligence.com/](http://developintelligence.com/)

------
elementsNL
ELEMENTS INTERACTIVE | Python/Django developer (medior to senior level
positions) | Barcelona, Spain | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA sponsorship (only for
highly experienced candidates with uni degree)

We're a digital agency building web and mobile applications for a wide range
of clients with HQ in the Netherlands. We have an international team of over
60 professionals (13 in Barcelona office), all passionate about technology,
learning and sharing our knowledge. Check our current tech stack here
[https://stackshare.io/elements-
interactive#technology](https://stackshare.io/elements-interactive#technology)

More info about us & our projects
[https://www.elements.nl](https://www.elements.nl)

APPLY HERE (position + benefits info)
[https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/jobs/352241](https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/jobs/352241)

------
k7lim
NBC News Digital | New York (Rockefeller Center) & Seattle | Full-Time |
Onsite | Several Software Engineering Positions (varying seniority) Details:
NBC News is one of the most trusted news sources in the world and has a
heritage of technical and product innovation in both broadcast and digital.

We hare hiring multiple positions for our front end, content tools, apps, data
analytics, and API teams. Software engineers on our team work with
technologies like React, Node.js, Go, GraphQL, Elastic Search and more to
create the platforms that power NBC News's websites and applications. We
collaborate closely with product managers, designers and the newsroom to build
products that help manage NBC's content and make it accessible to our web
sites, apps, developers and other experiences. We offer competitive salaries,
great benefits, and awesome views from a landmark skyscrapers in Manhattan and
downtown Seattle.

Major NBCUniversal benefits include: generous 401K matching, pet insurance
benefits, deeply discounted internet and cable, 16 weeks paid parental leave.

A few of our roles:

\- Software Engineer, APIs and Systems (NY):
[http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/175483910713/software-
eng...](http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/175483910713/software-engineer-
apis-and-systems)

\- Senior Software Engineer, Apps Services (Seattle):
[http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/177492298833/senior-
softw...](http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/177492298833/senior-software-
engineer-device-services)

\- DevOps Engineer, AWS (Seattle):
[http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/176964329013/devops-
engin...](http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/176964329013/devops-engineer-aws-
seattle-wa)

\- Senior Frontend Engineer, Web (NY):
[http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/176961245623/senior-
front...](http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/176961245623/senior-frontend-
engineer)

You can see all open roles here: [http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/work-
here](http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/work-here)

If you have questions about these roles please feel free to email us at
news.digital.tech@nbcuni.com

------
nightvoomer
Coupang |Senior Fullstack, Senior Backend, Principal/Senior Data Scientist|
ONSITE in Seattle, Mountain View, Seoul, Shanghai, Beijing | Full-time |
Competitive

Coupang is the world’s fastest growing ecommerce company and largest online
retailer in Korea. In just 4 years, we have grown to 25 million devoted users
and over $2.5 billion in annual revenue and we are just getting started. In
order to support our strong growth, we are in the process of redefining our
next generation tools and technology. This is a unique opportunity and an
exciting time to be part of one of the core teams at Coupang.

[http://www.coupang-usa.com/join-our-team/](http://www.coupang-usa.com/join-
our-team/)

If you have any questions or want to learn more, please feel free to reach out
to me at mckendon@coupang.com. I also work in downtown Seattle, so feel free
to reach out if you want to meet for coffee. I work in the Supply Chain
Management Team as an engineer.

------
k1w1
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Rails / Devops / Front End |
REMOTE

Aha! is looking for a Devops engineer, experienced with Ruby & AWS to help
build and maintain our fully automated infrastructure. All of our operations
is done by writing code first, so it is fully reproducible.

Aha! is also looking for experienced Ruby on Rails engineers to work on the
Aha! product. We use Rails extensively, plus React for rich browser based
experiences.

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. Aha!
is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding), we deploy continuously and we are developing in
Rails/ES6/React.

Our entire team is remote - in US, Canada and Mexico so we can collaborate
during the work day.

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) | email: engineering-jobs@aha.io

------
efields
Vanda Pharmaceuticals | Washington, DC | Senior Software Engineer | Full-time
| Onsite

Our small engineering team has become an integral part of the business
functions of this niche pharmaceutical.

The day-to-day consists of all phases of the product development lifecycle for
internally-used web-based business applications. Frameworks and technology
include Rails, Node.js, React, Postgres, and there is a growing need for
information-scaling tools like Elastic Search and Kibana.

We're very much like a start-up within an established organization, for better
or for worse. We have plenty of resources devoted to our department, but
things don't quite move at your typical start-up pace.

I've been an employee for more than three years now and find the work
sufficiently challenging, the environment pleasant, and the benefits are
excellent.

Full job description:
[http://vandapharma.com/jobs/I6006.html](http://vandapharma.com/jobs/I6006.html)

Email me at eric.brookfield@vandapharma.com

------
kersny
Astrobotic Technology | Embedded & SW Engineering | Pittsburgh, PA | Onsite |
Full Time | US persons only |
[https://www.astrobotic.com](https://www.astrobotic.com)

Astrobotic is a small space robotics company with big ambitions. Our R&D team
has numerous contracts to develop and deliver in-space navigation and in-space
computing software and hardware to help spacecraft land on the Moon and other
planetary bodies We need multiple talented robotics/software engineers to
support and take leading positions in the development of our technology
portfolio. We’ll be developing novel sensors and flying them in-space within a
few years.

Our R&D team operates autonomously and collaboratively. We hope that new
researchers will be eager learners with ambitions to master their field in a
short period of time by challenging themselves and aiming high. While there is
a lot of work to do to deliver on our technical contracts, we hope to find
people who believe they can dream and develop new technologies to increase our
access to space.

Positions available:

Embedded SW Eng: [https://www.astrobotic.com/careers#op-275288-embedded-
softwa...](https://www.astrobotic.com/careers#op-275288-embedded-software-
engineer)

Navigation SW Eng: [https://www.astrobotic.com/careers#op-267343-robotics-
resear...](https://www.astrobotic.com/careers#op-267343-robotics-research-
engineer-inspace-navigation-focus)

Simulation SW Eng: [https://www.astrobotic.com/careers#op-275290-robotics-
resear...](https://www.astrobotic.com/careers#op-275290-robotics-research-
engineer-simulation-focus)

Experience: 0-5+ years professional experience. No space experience required.

------
aiCTX
aiCTX | Multiple Positions | Full time | ONSITE | Zurich Switzerland

aiCTX is an ultra-low-power neuromorphic computing company. It is a spin-off
of the Institute of Neuroinformatics of the University of Zurich and the ETH
Zurich. We build neuromorphic real-time ultra-low power AI and machine
learning solutions, on top of custom silicon hardware designed in-house.

Positions:

1\. Senior Software Engineer

Our software engineers develop toolchains and run-time environments for
interacting with our custom hardware devices. They provide APIs and data
visualization tools for working with spiking neural networks in an integrated
development environment. In this position you will be contributing to
development across our full toolchain. That runs the gamut from embedded SW
(FPGAs and microcontrollers), back-end tools (compilers), high-level APIs
(C++, Python) and front-end tools (GUIs).

2\. Chip designer (Neuromorphic AI)

Our HW designers develop new neuromorphic architectures that comprise our core
technology. Our designers participate in development of commercial products,
from the ground up. They work on all aspect of HW design for cutting-edge
neuromorphic computing devices.

3\. Neuromorphic machine learning R&D engineer Our R&D engineers design and
build new machine learning (ML) architectures for real-time processing,
targeted for our neuromorphic hardware. They seek out new application domains
for our solutions, adapt existing ML research to neuromorphic hardware, and
devise new concepts for neuromorphic machine learning.

See [https://ai-ctx.com/news/we-are-hiring-positions-available-
at...](https://ai-ctx.com/news/we-are-hiring-positions-available-at-aictx-in-
software-and-chip-development/) for more information.

Email info@ai-ctx.com

------
sarpdag
FinCompare | Berlin, Germany | Backend | Full-time | Visa | Onsite |
[https://fincompare.de](https://fincompare.de)

We are using technology to offer businesses a convenient one-stop destination
for all their financing needs.

Current tech stack: Python3, MySQL(with JSON fields), Redis, Django, Celery,
AWS.

For more information and to apply [https://fincompare.recruitee.com/o/senior-
backend-developer-...](https://fincompare.recruitee.com/o/senior-backend-
developer-mf)

About FinCompare:

We are using technology to offer businesses a convenient one-stop destination
for all their financing needs. Helping them to find, compare and close the
best financing offers from over 200 banks, FinTechs and alternative financing
providers. Everyone in our team is an expert in their area, eager to go the
extra mile and a lot of fun to work with! We have only just begun to reform
the B2B financing market - and need you to continue our rapid growth!

------
sniku
Load Impact ([https://loadimpact.com/](https://loadimpact.com/)) | 2x Python
backend engineer, 1x front-end engineer | Stockholm (Sweden) | REMOTE (in
Europe) or ONSITE | Full-time

We are currently looking to expand our team by 2x Senior Python/Django/Flask
backend engineers and 1x frontend engineer.

Load Impact Engineers build next-generation, performance testing tools for
other developers and DevOps engineers. Our open-source load testing platform,
k6 is on the forefront of innovation in performance testing space. It is one
of the trending projects on github, with over 4k stars.

We embrace open source, and publish most of our “secret sauce” on github, for
developers to review, edit and improve!

As a Software Engineer you will work in a small team, and have ability to
switch your role to DevOps, frontend or backend to keep things interesting.
Load Impact is growing, and we encourage our engineers to grow with the
company, and learn new technologies as the company expands. This is not a job
where you do the same thing every day.

This position is for our premium offering, a SaaS product available on
loadimpact.com. We need your python expertise to expand the functionality and
scale the service to match customer's expectations.

Due to our small teams and fast development pace you will have a substantial
and immediate impact on how the end product is architected, developed, and how
the engineering team operates. Most importantly, you will work with competent
colleagues and will be able to expand your knowledge and skills in different
directions.

Apply at:
[https://loadimpacte4.applytojob.com/apply/XoLcCyVr1x/DjangoP...](https://loadimpacte4.applytojob.com/apply/XoLcCyVr1x/DjangoPython-
Senior-Software-Engineer)

------
betocmn
Wine Gallery | Fullstack Engineers | Sydney, Australia | Full-time | Onsite |
Visa | Salary + Equity

We get it. You’re in high demand. You’re a talented coder with options galore.
Atlassian, Uber and the others are practically throwing free beer and poker
nights at you to keep you happy. The money’s good and the work's pretty good.
So life’s good. We understand.

But we also know there's a few of you with itchy fingers. A rare few of you
who want the challenge to build something unique. To work on a challenge where
the outcome is uncertain and your skills will play a direct role in
determining which way it goes. A select few of you who are yearning for the
thrill of pressing that button and launching your latest work into production
without the layers of bureaucracy. Those of you who want to test their metal,
and if proven, will be rewarded for getting on the ground floor.

It's our mission at the Wine Gallery to disrupt a powerful and entrenched
industry and liberate the world of wine from the aloof, the exclusive, the
confusing, and the pretentious. To open up the joy of wine discovery for the
novices through to the aficionados, by reimagining what the wine retail
experience can be for one of the oldest consumer products on earth.

To give you an idea, one of our first products is something we like to call
"Spotify for Wine". We like to think of it as providing monthly wine
adventures, customised to each member's unique tastes, delivered to their
door. Where they can learn as much (or as little) about their wines each month
as they like. We're a little over two years old, and we've just started to hit
our stride.

And if the above strikes a chord with you, you can read more and apply at
[https://blog.thewinegallery.com.au/full-stack-
developer/](https://blog.thewinegallery.com.au/full-stack-developer/)

~~~
jakequade
Amazing write-up! Looks like an awesome gig.

------
loaneco_recruit
Loan Ecosystem Online | NYC | Full-Stack Developer | Full-Time | Onsite |
100k-130k | [https://loaneco.net/](https://loaneco.net/) Loan Ecosystem Online
is a platform that is transforming the way middle market loans are bought and
sold. The platform drives efficiency into the currently outdated middle market
loan syndication process, bringing liquidity and transparency to a
traditionally opaque practice while also increasing accessibility by
broadening the purchaser base.

Our current stack is Ruby on Rails, AngularJS/Angular Hybrid, PostgreSQL,
Redis, AWS, Docker, and we constantly re-evaluate new ideas as we scale. You
will be working closely alongside our founder and CEO, and be a part of the
core team that shapes the company as we grow.

Apply her [https://angel.co/l/28JSu2](https://angel.co/l/28JSu2) or email your
resume to me at neil@loaneco.net

------
cevans
Root | Columbus, OH | Full-time | Onsite | $80k-$150k
|[https://root.engineering/](https://root.engineering/)

Root is an auto insurance carrier, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data
science to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance premiums for
good drivers significantly as a result.

We're a startup — we're 150 people who have been working on this since March
2015. We've built an iOS and Android app that gathers data on how well people
drive. We use that to set insurance prices. To build the best possible product
and user experience, we went through the arduous process of starting an
insurance carrier from scratch.

We're focused on becoming a national insurance carrier and are now live in 20
states.

We've raised $178M in VC and we're looking for more talented engineers to join
us.

Tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and Javascript / React Native.

Email us at chris.evans@joinroot.com to apply and we'll respond to you
promptly.

------
rdli
Datawire | Systems Engineer | Boston / Remote OK | Full-time |
[https://www.datawire.io](https://www.datawire.io)

We build open source tools for Kubernetes, including Ambassador (API Gateway
built on Envoy Proxy) and Telepresence (CNCF Sandbox project for developers).
We're looking for systems engineers who are comfortable coding and
troubleshooting features at all areas of the systems and network stack. Do you
know how to override DNS on Linux so that it points to the DNS in your
Kubernetes cluster? Then this is a role for you. We code in C++, Golang,
Kotlin, and Python. Past experience with Kubernetes, Envoy/NGINX/HAProxy,
and/or open source projects a big plus.

We love people who are (or want to be) members of the Kubernetes/cloud-native
open source community, and virtually all of our engineers have given talks at
conferences such as KubeCon, Velocity, ApacheCon, DevOpsDays, and such.

Email careers@datawire.io.

------
pandemicsyn
Keen IO | San Antonio, TX | Solutions Architect | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://keen.io](https://keen.io)

We acquired Keen last December and have been carefully growing the team and
getting the product in shape since then. We started with ramping up
engineering over the spring/summer and we just finished staffing up our CS
org. We've got enough organic demand that a Solutions Architect is our next
critical hire (our chief platform engineer and I have been splitting that work
but its definitely a full time job at this point).

At Keen the Solutions Architect role is a bit different. Its a highly
technical role and you work both pre-sales and on post sale implementation.
Our analytics platform provides general purpose building blocks to solve a
wide variety of challenges, we rely heavily on discovery and a deep level of
analytics expertise to help our customers assemble exactly the solution they
need.

What we’re looking for: \- Experience in either a Sales or Customer facing
engineering role. \- Solid understanding of SQL or NoSQL concepts and
implementations. \- Technical background working with modern web technologies,
stacks, and API’s.

You should have some familiarity with one or more of the following:
Javascript, Ruby, Node, or Python, etc.

Ultimately, what we’re looking for is someone with familiarity implementing
business or product performance analytics ( activation, engagement, retention,
adoption), and that can help other companies use our platform to implement
similar metrics and data models.

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/scaleworkscom/view/P...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/scaleworkscom/view/P_AAAAAAEAAADBOhDbsbUcB0)

If you've got any questions shoot me an email (florian.hines@keen.io).

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Washington, DC and Boston, MA

We are growing fast and hiring for so many technical positions:

[https://www.ngpvan.com/careers](https://www.ngpvan.com/careers)

NGP VAN is a technology company whose team members do exciting and meaningful
work that has a significant impact on promoting civil rights, social justice,
and environmental responsibility.

Employees enjoy an unusually generous set of benefits, including 12 weeks paid
parental leave, profit sharing, 100% premium-paid health/dental, and an
ongoing education allowance. NGP VAN is one of only a handful of companies to
be recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America by Inc.
Magazine for 10 years. Inc. Magazine also recognized us as one of the 50 Best
Places to Work in 2016.

We were named one of the Coolest Companies of 2016 by DC Inno. We've also been
named one of the top 50 fastest growing companies in the DC area by the
Washington Business Journal and SmartCEO. The Wall Street Journal wrote “NGP
VAN is something of a secret weapon for the Democratic Party and the labor
unions and progressive groups that use it.” We have also won the AAPC award
for Best Use of New Technology, and the Campaigns & Elections Award for Most
Innovative Product.

Join our team and work alongside more than 200 smart, passionate, and
innovative co-workers, many of whom are industry recognized as experts in
their fields.

NGP VAN believes a diverse, inclusive staff makes us a stronger company and
better partner for our clients. We’re committed to hiring people of all races,
ethnicities, ages, sex, genders, sexual orientation or gender identities,
marital status, religions, and disabilities. Women, people of color, LGBTQ
individuals, and members of other minority or marginalized groups are
encouraged to apply.

Keywords: ONSITE

------
kylemh
__AutoGravity __| Irvine, CA | FULL-TIME ONSITE | Senior Software Engineer
(React)

 __Who We Are: __

[https://www.autogravity.com/about](https://www.autogravity.com/about)

 __What We Offer: __

\- 100% paid health /vision/dental for employee and eligible dependents

\- Discretionary unlimited PTO

\- 401k w/ 6% match

\- Company-provided MacBook Pro\

\- Free gym

\- $5,000 educational reimbursement.

\- $5,000 for a single domestic conference a year

 __Technologies You Will Use: __React, Redux, Jest, Enzyme, Next, Emotion,
Node, Webpack, Sass, and Sentry.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/autogravitycorporation/jobs/144...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/autogravitycorporation/jobs/144223)

Detailed account of my interview process and what we're working on:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/reactjs/comments/8z8e04/whos_hiring...](https://www.reddit.com/r/reactjs/comments/8z8e04/whos_hiring/e2skpno/)

------
alexshye
Clinc | Ann Arbor & SF | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://clinc.com](https://clinc.com)

Clinc builds the world's most advanced conversational AI platform. We partner
with enterprise companies to create new experiences in messengers, mobile
apps, call centers, the drive-thru, and more!

Our team includes top researchers in systems & AI, and engineers that have
scaled software at Facebook and Google. We're a post-series A startup that has
raised $8M, and we are growing quickly in both team & revenue.

We have several roles open in our downtown Ann Arbor HQ as well as in our SF
office in Fidi:

    
    
      * Software Engineer, Machine Learning
      * Software Engineer, Web
      * Software Engineer, Mobile
      * Software Engineer, Infrastructure
    

Join us to build the future of great conversational experiences.

Learn more and apply at:
[https://clinc.com/careers.html](https://clinc.com/careers.html)

------
jhirshman
Uncountable | San Francisco (Onsite) | Full Stack / Front End, Machine
Learning, Enterprise Sales
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)
Uncountable accelerates the innovation of the world’s largest manufacturers.
By leveraging advanced artificial intelligence techniques, Uncountable's
algorithms get better material and chemical products to the market in half the
time. We work with companies of all sizes, from innovative startups to Fortune
500 manufacturers.

Senior Full Stack / Frontend Engineers | $100k - $150k + Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for an experienced engineer who can spear head
the development of the Uncountable Web Platform. The position is an 80/20 mix
of front-end and back-end with the primary challenge being overcoming UX
challenges.

Machine Learning Engineers | $150k - $220k + Equity

\---> Uncountable is building a world-class machine learning team that can
push the boundaries of what is currently possible with Bayesian optimization.
You will have the opportunity to innovate in machine learning at a small
startup.

\---> This position requires experience with statistical learning theory and
software development.

Enterprise Sales | $70k - $120k + Commission & Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for resourceful, scrappy, and driven
professionals to grow out our sales and business development team. As a sales
representative, you will be responsible for generating leads, pitching
Uncountable’s AI platform to Directors/VPs, and closing enterprise deals.

These are all onsite, full-time positions in San Francisco, CA. Learn more:
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Contact: jason@uncountable.com

------
bgriggs1
Knack | US Remote | AWS/DevOps/SRE Engineer | [https://knack.com/work-at-
knack](https://knack.com/work-at-knack)

Knack's goal is to democratize data and make it easy for for anyone to unlock
the power of their data with apps, workflows, and integrations.

We're hiring a AWS/DevOps/SRE engineer to help us build, manage, and optimize
a container-based infrastructure for deploying thousands of database-driven
applications.

You'll be diving deep into AWS and containers. Other tech we use: Node.js,
MariaDB, MongoDB, Redis, Salt, Sensu and Graylog.

We've been passionately 100% remote for over 4 years. You'll be joining a
small team that is just as focused on enjoying the journey as the destination.

More info: [https://knack.com/about](https://knack.com/about)

Apply: [https://www.knack.com/devops](https://www.knack.com/devops)

------
frequent
Nexedi | Lille/Munich/Paris/Tokyo | ONSITE | FULL TIME and 4-12 months
INTERNS. As usual we are looking for new colleagues and trainees to help
improve our Free Software solutions. Our stack is FOSS only
([https://stack.nexedi.com/](https://stack.nexedi.com/)) and we use it to
provide custom industrial implementations. We offer neither fame nor fortune -
you do need to be idealistic and passionate about Free Software to apply
([http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs)). Candidates will do
a programming challenge and 1 interview (2 for full time). We're hiring for:

    
    
        - Nexedi | JavaScript Web Mesh Network | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | JavaScript Severless Web Messaging | Lille | INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Python AI and Big Data | Lille | FULL TIME/INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | ERP5 AIOffice | Lille | FULL TIME/INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | SlapOS 4G5G Telco Edge Computing | Paris/Lille | FULL TIME/INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Out-Of-Core Numpy | Lille/Munich | FULL TIME/INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Jupyter Lab Mass Deployment | Lille | INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Resilient Embedded GNU/Linux Edge Computing | Lille/Munich/Paris | FULL TIME/INTERN
    

About Nexedi: We are a team of 35 programmers (headquarters in Lille, France)
creating Free Software since 2001 and providing custom implementations that
range from collecting and analysing sensor data in windparks to managing
product flows in car assembly lines. Unique features of solutions in our stack
enable us to offer levels of scalability and durability required in industrial
settings. We participate in European research projects, contribute to open
source solutions and have time to play and experiment. We all use degooglized
Chromebooks, have a flat hierarchy, paperless offices and no meetings. We hack
in Python and (vanilla) JavaScript, plus golang and C if needed.

------
nicksnyder
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer | San Francisco, CA or REMOTE

Sourcegraph is building tools that software developers love and use on a daily
basis. Code search allows you to instantly search across all of your company's
private code to find what you are looking for (definitions, examples, error
messages, etc.). Code intelligence gives you hover tooltips, find references,
and jump to definition while you are looking at code in your browser on
Sourcegraph or on your code host.

We are a small team of mostly engineers who love to code, and we already have
big/recognizable/global companies paying for our product. If you are
passionate about making the world better through software, come join us!

Stack: Go, TypeScript, GraphQL, Docker + Kubernetes

Jobs page:
[https://about.sourcegraph.com/jobs](https://about.sourcegraph.com/jobs)

------
coltnz
SMX | Auckland | C/C++ Developer | Onsite |
[http://smxemail.com](http://smxemail.com)

We are looking for a Developer experienced with C/C++ to help create and
maintain our suite of email products. If you are looking to solve complex
problems with simple and efficient code that you will take responsibility for
all the way through to production, we want to speak to you confidentially.
This is a superb role on a high profile, cloud platform.

To apply you must live in NZ, legally entitled to work in NZ. i.e. NZ citizen
hold permanent NZ residency, or a full NZ work permit without restrictions.

SMX is New Zealand's leading cloud-based email hosting and security provider.
A growing blue chip list of enterprise and government customers around the
world trust their email security to SMX. We provide a fully-hosted,
enterprise-grade email gateway with mail filtering, content control, data loss
prevention and archiving.

Colin Taylor (CTO)

------
g_delgado14
Setter | Lead Software Engineer | Toronto, Canada | ONSITE |
[https://setter.com](https://setter.com)

Do you want to lead a team of experienced software engineers at one of North
America's fastest growing startups? We're revolutionizing a stagnant industry
and have the backing from some of the best investors around.

We're looking for an ambitious engineer who has experience with various
languages & paradigms (currently we use Rust and TypeScript on our back end,
and TS+React or TS+ReactNative on our various front-end applications. We are
actively looking at alternatives like Elm & ReasonML).

We're a fast-moving team that is hard on ideas and not people.

More info at [https://setter.breezy.hr/p/880e8a830036-lead-
engineer](https://setter.breezy.hr/p/880e8a830036-lead-engineer)

If you have any questions, please feel free to reach out to me at gio {at}
setter {dot} com!

------
g-clef
King & Union | 2 positions: Javascript/Front-end developer; Python/Back-end
developer | Washington, DC | ONSITE FULL-TIME

The point: We are an information security/threat intelligence company. Our
goal is to make the threat intelligence process run more smoothly and help
organizations share threat data better. Our web app pulls threat information
(both our own and via external APIs) into a graph and enables real-time
collaboration and sharing of the information on the graph. (If you're aware of
the tools, think of combining Google Docs with a graph editor like Maltego and
mix in some process automation.)

What we're looking for: We're looking for two positions: one a mid/advanced
front-end developer for the front end of our web-based application; the other
a mid/advanced back-end developer. The front-end is built with
React/Microcosm/Material/Vis.js, and it talks to our backend using a mix of
REST and WebSockets. The back-end is built in Python with Django/Django
Channels. Ideally, the UI person we're looking for would be comfortable doing
both the React programming side of things as well as the HTML/CSS/layout work,
and the backend person would be comfortable with some Golang/command line
work. There would also be some design work as we roll out new features to the
site and migrate data graph db in the near future.

Perks of the job: early round shares, competitive salary, 401k, & healthcare
benefits. Also, we work from home a lot and our focus is on getting the work
done, not on face time.

A bit about us: We are a pre-A-round startup. We have a working product and
paying customers, so we're in a good spot financially. We are based in
Alexandria, VA but as mentioned above, working from home is common. We tend to
meet up in Alexandria once a week.

We encourage all who are interested to contact us. You can reach me at:
aaron@kingandunion.com

------
gfloyd
CATS | Minneapolis, MN | Frontend & Full Stack Engineers | Full-time | ONSITE

CATS ([https://catsone.com/](https://catsone.com/)) provides a powerful, full-
featured applicant tracking system for recruiters and small businesses.

We're especially looking for developers with a keen eye for UI and UX. We're
primarily looking for JavaScript experts (Vue.js and some React) and anyone
with experience building great-looking, intuitive interfaces for web
applications. Our backend is PHP, so experience there would be great as well.

We're located in a skyway-connected office in downtown Minneapolis. Founded in
2007, we're a small, growing team and we're bootstrapped and profitable.

Full Stack Developer:
[https://jobs.catsone.com/index.php?m=portal&a=details&jobOrd...](https://jobs.catsone.com/index.php?m=portal&a=details&jobOrderID=1496598)

~~~
nathcd
Hello! I was thinking about applying (I'm about a 10 minute bike ride from
your office!), but then I saw that the application requires disclosing my
current salary, which I found pretty disappointing. I hope you'll consider
dropping that requirement.

~~~
cozuya
I took a 30 second look and yeah there's no real validation other than can't
be non-empty so feel free to type in "I'd prefer not to say" or if it were me
"I don't feel this question is appropriate" but yeah..

------
raamdev
Kinsta | Senior Support Engineer | Full-time | REMOTE |
[https://kinsta.com/](https://kinsta.com/)

Kinsta is a modern cloud hosting startup focused on WordPress hosting. Our
awesome, young, and motivated team is scattered across the globe: Europe,
Asia, Australia, and North America.

Our client base is growing steadily and we’re looking for a competent support
engineer with exceptional communication skills who can provide enterprise
level technical support to our customers via our support system.

Our Support Engineers must know WordPress deeply. All we host is WordPress and
we have the best support team in the business (even if we do say so
ourselves). While you don't have to be a full-fledged WordPress developer to
be a Kinsta Support Engineer, you do need to know the WordPress database and
file/directory structure as well as the wp-config.php file like the back of
your hand.

A basic understanding of or familiarity with the following technologies is
also a must: Linux, Nginx, PHP, MySQL/MariaDB, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, DNS,
CDN, and caching (object and page).

This is a fully-remote role. Our Support Engineers can work from anywhere they
have reliable Internet access. We always use the latest version of everything:
PHP 7.2, NGINX, Ubuntu 18.04, Linux containers, Google Cloud and more, so
you’ll be able to work with a bunch of exciting technologies and use them
every day!

This position offers a great deal of flexibility, responsibility, competitive
salary, and opportunity for growth for the right candidate.

Apply:
[https://kinsta.workable.com/j/31973E3EFD](https://kinsta.workable.com/j/31973E3EFD)

Read more about Kinsta:
[https://kinsta.workable.com/](https://kinsta.workable.com/)

------
starwatch
Kopernio | London | Full-time, On Site |
[https://kopernio.com](https://kopernio.com)

If you cherish curiosity and ingenuity; if you are not afraid to stand by your
decisions and act with humility; if you want to build the tools that help
scientists shine, then this is the team for you.

We are helping to advance human knowledge by making research more accessible.
Our vision is to form the backbone for scientific communication and facilitate
the seamless spread of scholarly research.

We're hiring for several positions, but are especially keen to fill the
following:

\- Software Engineer (Javascript / Web Extensions)

To see all roles please visit:
[https://kopernio.com/careers](https://kopernio.com/careers)

We are nimble and have the freedom (and background) of a startup, but have
recently been acquired so have the resources (legal, IT, etc.) of an
enterprise and are perfectly placed to build something amazing!

------
daveungerer
SimplePay | Ruby on Rails Developers | Cape Town, South Africa | REMOTE

The story (skip this paragraph if you don't like stories in your job posts): I
founded and continue to run this startup. Most of the team works from our
office in South Africa. However, 4 months ago I moved to Singapore for work /
personal reasons. I used to be quite averse to the idea of remote workers, but
seeing as just about everyone will now be remote from my perspective, I
decided it's a good time to start focusing on hiring for remote work. We’ve
hired 3 remote developers so far and it’s been a great experience!

SimplePay is online payroll software for South Africa, Ireland, Singapore and
Hong Kong. Our software lets thousands of small business owners (and their
accountants) run their payrolls without headaches, so they can focus on the
challenge of building their businesses.

Do you believe most SPAs are a pile of steaming crap, but wouldn't mind
digging into Vue.js for pages that will benefit from the increased
interactivity? Do you laugh when people give up the power of PostgreSQL in
favour of data stores that don't offer any benefits for their use case? If so,
you may fit in well with our mindset. The work will include: Doing direct
integrations with banks that offer good APIs; Expanding our API for other
systems to integrate with us; Adding new features; Optimising for performance;
Integrating with government systems; Squashing bugs; Eventually, the
opportunity to do some mobile development (probably using Flutter).

Experience: Due to our full pipeline, we can only hire developers who have a
few years of Rails experience at this time, or polyglots who at least know
Ruby. Previous experience with remote work would be a bonus - we need people
who understand the challenges and can share what they've learnt.

Location: Most of the team is in GMT+2, and I'll be in GMT+8 going forward. So
anything from GMT+0 to GMT+8 should be OK, unless you keep unusual working
hours. We are a registered employer in South Africa and Singapore, so it would
be hassle-free if you're based in those countries. If not, and if you've never
done remote work for a foreign company before, please be sure to find out how
to legally do this in your particular country (it may involve registering as
self-employed, for example).

Please mail careers@simplepay.co.za and put "Hacker News" somewhere in the
subject. I look forward to transforming the company to being more remote-
friendly.

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo | Remote Senior Mobile Application Developer | Paoli PA | REMOTE,
VISA

DuckDuckGo | Remote Senior Product Designer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

We're looking for candidates that are excited to join us in raising the
standard of trust online.

More info: [https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/)

------
bwm
Upflow | Senior/Lead Engineer - Full stack Web | Paris, France | ONSITE or
REMOTE

Getting paid effectively remains a significant problem for non-tech B2B
businesses in Europe. At Upflow, we're on a mission to help our customers save
time and money getting paid and gain deep insights into their customer
exposure. We're creating a fully fledged payment platform from scratch and we
aim to become the industry standard for B2B payments. Think Stripe but for
traditional (non-tech) businesses. It's an incredibly complex and multi-
faceted problem, which remains largely unsolved today.

Our Stack: React, Node, GraphQL, Typescript, Heroku...

More details here:
[https://www.welcometothejungle.co/companies/efounders/jobs/s...](https://www.welcometothejungle.co/companies/efounders/jobs/senior-
engineer-upflow_paris)

Email: barnaby@upflow.io to discuss over beer - if you're in Paris :)

------
chadwittman
Dolly | Senior Software Engineer | Seattle | Full-time, On-site

Dolly's mission is to create freedom: of choice, of time, and from worry. We
do this today by building and operating the top marketplace connecting
customers who need help lifting, loading, and transporting big and bulky items
with local pickup truck owners who can help them. We put the customer in
control of their experience – when and how a pick up/delivery happens, how
much help they need, total visibility into what is actually going on in real-
time – all wrapped in an incredible customer experience.

You’ll be working on things ranging from the backend for our apps to our
platform and tooling. Projects may include: building endpoints for the apps,
working on proprietary algorithms for things like fulfillment and pricing, and
helping to build out tools for our Operations Team to succeed. We work focused
on deadline driven results within an agile methodology.

Stack:

\- Node.js

\- React web

\- Mongo

Send me a note with [HN] in the subject line to chad@dolly.com

------
FueledTalent
Fueled | NYC, UK, & Noida | Full-Time |
[https://fueled.com/jobs](https://fueled.com/jobs)

\-- Who We Are --

An award winning mobile app dev agency.

\-- Where You Fit In --

You know how to create jaw-dropping websites and web/mobile applications.

\-- Open Roles --

Senior Frontend Developer | Shoreditch, UK | [https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-
fe-developer/](https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-fe-developer/)

Lead Product Manager | SoHo, NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/lead-product-
manager/](https://fueled.com/jobs/lead-product-manager/)

Product Designer (Mid-Level) | Shoreditch, UK |
[https://fueled.com/jobs/product-designer/](https://fueled.com/jobs/product-
designer/)

Backend Developer | Noida, IN | [https://fueled.com/jobs/backend-developer-
noida/](https://fueled.com/jobs/backend-developer-noida/)

Senior Android Developer | Noida, IN | [https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-
android-developer/](https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-android-developer/)

Blockchain Developer | SoHo, NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/blockchain-
developer/](https://fueled.com/jobs/blockchain-developer/)

Software Solutions Architect | SoHo, NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/software-
solutions-architect/](https://fueled.com/jobs/software-solutions-architect/)

------
webo
SupplyPike | Senior Software Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer |
Fayetteville, Arkansas | Onsite |
[https://supplypike.com](https://supplypike.com)

SupplyPike is a place set on bringing innovation to a stagnant industry:
supply chain. Here you'll find a motley crew of designers, engineers and data
scientists working together to solve problems that supply chain professionals
encounter everyday.

We are a very well founded startup that's is growing quickly. We grew from 5
people to 90+ (~40 engineers) in less than two years. We are looking for
software engineer professionals to lead the engineering efforts for new and
existing products while working with a team of other amazing engineers.

Feel free to reach out to me (contact in profile) if you have any questions or
would like to chat.

Please apply at
[https://supplypike.com/careers](https://supplypike.com/careers)

------
brdd
Conduit | Software engineer (JS/Python) | Boston/Cambridge, MA (Harvard
Square) | Full time, ONSITE

[https://conduithq.com/company/](https://conduithq.com/company/)

Conduit is AI chief of staff for busy individuals, connectors, and leaders.
When people traditionally turn to CRMs, we want to reinvent the model. We
provide insight and help answer questions like "what are the key events in my
relationship with someone" or "who are the people I should talk to next".

We've built a complex model, the Conduit Personal Graph, to support syncing,
processing, and analyzing data in a secure and privacy-conscious way. We're
bringing our software to web and mobile.

No legacy engineering: we work with modern technologies:

\- Front-end: JavaScript (ES6), React, Node.js/Express, GraphQL, Apollo,
Babel, Webpack.

\- Back-end/data: Python 3, PostgreSQL, Flask, Redis, Pandas/Numpy, SpaCy.

\- Across our stack: Docker, Kubernetes.

------
fbarletta
UPTOP | Full Stack Web | New York City | Onsite (want to relocate?) | Full
Time

[https://angel.co/uptop_/jobs/413457-full-stack-developer-
net...](https://angel.co/uptop_/jobs/413457-full-stack-developer-net-core-
focused) UPTOP is improving the process of one of the most important parts of
life: finding a home. Even though we're in the real estate sector, we're still
a tech company and that means is we care deeply about our product, it's
performance, how it impacts people and those who build and maintain it.

We're seeking a few people who care about their craft, want to keep growing,
want to share their knowledge, and who want to contribute their time towards
something that is used by many people.

What should you know about us?

1\. We care deeply about what we do. 2\. We're transparent. 3\. We value team
contributions vs. sitting 9-5. 4\. We're never bored.

We also understand this is real life and we try never to forget that. Our goal
isn't to find just another developer seeking a job either. We want talent in
search of a home, where they can be themselves, fit well into our culture, and
keep developing their talent together with us.

We have a culture of open discussion and dialogue. Every team members opinion
counts and pushes us towards our goals.

What's under the hood?

C#/ C Sharp, .NET Core, Entity Framework Core, Microsoft SQL, React.js/React
Native, LESS, and TypeScript.

What do we expect of you?

At least 3 years of experience in web development and/mobile development.
Proficiency in the technologies mentioned above. That you have the
authorization to work in the U.S. That you are able to work under pressure and
get the job done. That you live or want to relocate to the greatest city in
the world, New York City!

------
jranalli
Aircut | CTO, Mobile Developer (Augmented Reality) | London, UK | ONSITE |
[https://aircutapp.com](https://aircutapp.com)

Aircut is building a mobile app to let you try any hairstyle using AR
technology.

We are looking for an outstanding Mobile Developer eager to join Aircut and
build its very first product from the ground up. It's an exciting opportunity
to be part of a startup since its earliest stage, while being able to
experiment with cutting-edge AR products.

You should be extremely knowledgeable of iOS development (especially post-
iPhone X devices) and able to develop AR products of the highest quality.
Knowledge of 3D modelling, Computer Vision and/or Machine Learning is also
highly desirable.

Full job listing here:
[https://angel.co/aircut/jobs/307934](https://angel.co/aircut/jobs/307934)

Interested? Drop me a line at jacopo@aircutapp.com

------
Msourceclear
SourceClear | Front-End, Back-End, Sr. Full Stack | San Francisco |
sourceclear.com Our SourceClear platform scans thousands of applications a day
at every stage of the software development process. We strive to be the index
of the worlds open source library and vulnerability data and use this data to
give our customers actionable insights. Software composition analysis (SCA)
isn’t just about telling customers about a problem, it’s about helping them
view what’s inside the code, where the problems are in that code and then
providing actions to take to solve those problems.

We are looking for someone who wants to help lead the building of our
application security platform for modern software development.

[https://www.veracode.com/about/careers#open-
positions](https://www.veracode.com/about/careers#open-positions) or send your
resume directly to megan@sourceclear.com

------
jonas-divido
Divido Financial Services ([https://www.divido.com](https://www.divido.com)) |
London, UK & Gothenburg, SE | Backend Software Engineers | Full-time | ONSITE

We're a fintech startup with offices in London (HQ), New York and Gothenburg
and we're looking for more engineers for our London and Gothenburg offices.

What we've built is a retail finance platform that allows companies to offer
instant customer finance. We're backed by the investors and people behind
Skype, WorldPay and TransferWise.

Come help us expand and refine our product that we build mainly in Go, Node,
Python and PHP! Recruiting keywords: Competitive salary, Equity, 28 days
holiday, health insurance. Read more on
[https://www.divido.com/careers](https://www.divido.com/careers)

I'm a SWE in the Gothenburg office, email me at jonas.hassel+hiring@divido.com
with any questions!

------
christinac
Vanta | San Francisco | Full time, onsite

Vanta is security-in-a-box for technology companies, covering everything from
laptops to infrastructure, and using a suite of simple, effective, and easy-
to-deploy tools.

We're in closed beta, we've a backlog of customers to engage, and since we
began onboarding users, we've had no customer churn.

We were part of YC’s W18 batch.

## Generalist software engineers

We're looking for experienced software engineers who can take ownership and
drive development of large product areas. Joining Vanta means seeing
everything, helping to build the team, and shaping Vanta's culture from the
earliest stages.

## Why join Vanta?

If you’re interested in starting a startup eventually, you'll get to see a
startup get built from the ground up at Vanta.

## Our stack

Go, Typescript (node and React), Docker, Terraform. We also use (and admire)
lots of open-source security tooling like Osquery and BeyondCorp.

## More info

More about us at [https://vanta.com/jobs](https://vanta.com/jobs)

## Applying

Email founders@vanta.com

------
embrangler
SEEKING FREELANCER | Boulder, CO | Remote | US Time Zone

At Uplift, we’re on a mission to perfect our working lives all while learning,
building, and enjoying our free time.

We're looking for software engineers who want to create their own career path
on their own terms. Engineers who value the flexibility to work on several
different projects along with the opportunity to keep learning.

If you're a good communicator. If you're self-sufficient. If you're passionate
about the work you do and have been looking for a new, exciting opportunity to
grow, come work with us!

We're looking to start you off part-time and go from there.

\------------------------------------------------------

Technologies

You are at least mid-level to senior in one or both of these:

* React, React Native

* Python (3+) / Django (2+)

Bonus:

* Freelance/project experience

* Familiar w/ GraphQL

* Familiar w/ Heroku

* Familiar w/ AWS

* Native iOS or Android experience

* Understanding of databases, SQL

For more info visit
[https://www.uplift.agency/careers/](https://www.uplift.agency/careers/)

Apply by email: work@uplift.agency

------
bconway
Meshify | Backend Engineer and Frontend Lead | Austin, TX | Full-time | On-
site (relocation possible)

Meshify is an IoT data capture, analytics, and analysis company headquartered
in Austin, TX. The company is a wholly owned subsidiary of HSB Group in
Hartford, CT, part of Munich Re, one of the world’s largest reinsurers. We
make heavy use of Go, PostgreSQL, Cassandra (Scylla), and NSQ. The frontend is
JavaScript and React-ish.

Backend Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/meshifycom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/meshifycom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADI4TwjiiNppL)

Frontend Lead:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/meshifycom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/meshifycom/view/P_AAAAAADAACfEV7s2BFfmij)

------
chrispardy
RateGravity | Boston, MA | ONSITE Position: Software Engineer

RateGravity is changing the residential mortgage business by connecting home
buyers directly with local lenders at a fraction of the cost paid by Americans
today. On average, our customers save approximately $30,000 on their loan.

Looking For:

    
    
      - 1+ years experience at a software engineering position.
      - Javascript experience is required.
    

Our Stack:

    
    
      - Static websites with React + Redux
      - Microservice backend running on Lambda Node runtime
      - Heavy use of other AWS services (Cloud Formation, Dynamo, S3)
      - Mixed TypeScript / JavaScript source code
      - Continuous testing and deployment via Travis CI
    

Apply our website, make sure to mention Hacker News -
[https://www.rategravity.com/job/software-
engineer/](https://www.rategravity.com/job/software-engineer/)

------
wag
Wag Labs, Inc. | [https://wagwalking.com](https://wagwalking.com) | Los
Angeles (West Hollywood, Mountain View) | Full Time | Onsite

Our mission is to make it easier to own a dog and we're looking for
experienced engineers to build a reliable and wonderful experience across
mobile devices and the web for thousands of dog owners and dog walkers every
day.

Our core engineering team is expanding so it's a great opportunity to have a
lot of impact and ownership while we continue to grow. We're backed by several
top VCs and offer our services in more than 100 cities in the US.

We’re expanding our team and are looking to hire:

iOS Engineers (Obj-C)

Android Engineers (Java)

Backend Engineers (PHP/Laravel)

Product Analysts (SQL)

Product Designers (iOS/Android/UI/UX)

Project Managers (Agile)

QA Testers (SQL)

Apply here: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/wag#.WnKIkJM-
dTZ](https://boards.greenhouse.io/wag#.WnKIkJM-dTZ) and we will get back to
you shortly!

------
drewmassey
GramLabs | Software Engineering (DevOps / Front End) | Boston or Washington DC
| Full Time

Gram Labs is a strongly capitalized AI startup with breakthrough technology
that is already making a difference at some of the largest companies in the
world. We are seeking someone to design and implement our long-term deployment
strategy for a cutting edge platform.

For the front end position, prior experience in React and Redux is required;
for DevOps we are looking for someone with Docker, Kubernetes, and AWS
experience. Familiarity with hybrid on-prem / cloud deployments is
particularly desirable.

These positions are based in Boston or Washington DC. If remote, you must be
willing to travel bi-weekly to either location. Basic relocation available.

If you are curious see the full listings at [https://angel.co/gram-
labs/jobs](https://angel.co/gram-labs/jobs)

Feel free to contact me at drew@gramlabs.ai

------
doh
Pex | Multiple Positions | Downtown, Los Angeles | ONSITE, FULL-TIME | Salary
$110k+ & Equity | [https://pex.com](https://pex.com)

Pex is an audio-visual reverse search engine, that uses the content as a base
for its search (think of Google Image Search). We operate at a pretty large
scale with some fun stack
([https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/06/22/video-
search...](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/06/22/video-search-with-
rasty-turek/)).

We're looking for skilled senior developers (C/C++, Go, Java), machine
learning and signal processing engineers. We offer 30 days of paid vacation,
fully covered health benefits (gold/platinum plan), commuter benefits, cover
costs of visiting conferences, and more.

If you want to learn more, reach out directly to me at r@pex.com

------
tillvz
Veezoo AG | Software Developer Backend | Zurich, Switzerland | 80-100% |
Onsite | [https://www.veezoo.com](https://www.veezoo.com)

Veezoo is an ETH Zurich Spin-off with about 10 employees providing a
conversational solution to analyze and visualize data for banks and insurance
companies.

Key Responsibilities

\- Develop solutions for real world, large-scale problems with renowned
customers

\- Designing, programming, documenting, testing and refactoring code

\- Collaborating with frontend developers, backend developers and other team
members

Requirements

\- Programming experience in general and with Scala (or Java) in particular

\- Solid foundation in computer science, with strong competencies in data
structures, algorithms, and software design

\- Research or work experience with Artificial Intelligence, Natural Language
Processing and database systems (relational and NoSQL)

\- Interest in working in a very agile and flexible environment

\- Proficient in English in writing and speaking

\- Solution-oriented and independent worker

\- Valid work permit for Switzerland

Email us at join@veezoo.com.

------
superplussed
Seedlang | Front-end Developer | Berlin | REMOTE, FULL-TIME | Salary +
sizeable equity Seedlang ([http://seedlang.com](http://seedlang.com)) is a
video-based language learning website that can be thought of as a combination
of the best parts from Duolingo, Memrise, and Youtube. We create small stories
around grammatical topics, split the sentences of the story into flashcards,
and embed grammar into the subtitles of the flashcards. It's a really unique
experience, and so far the response from the German-learning community has
been great.

We use React / Mobx in the front-end, and Rails as a API server in the
backend. I'm looking for someone to help with adapting our current codebase to
React Native, so React Native eperience would be great. Interest in (spoken)
languages is a huge plus! :)

Remote is totally fine, though Berlin is preferred.

Contact me at jeremy@seedlang.com

------
ASchubert
Invia Group Germany - fluege.de | (Senior) Android Developer (m/f) | Berlin,
Germany | ONSITE | RELOCATION and VISA Support

The Invia Group is a pan-European market leader in online travel sales and
brings together leading travel portals in Europe under one roof. From package
holidays to tailored tours, from business trips to family breaks.

We are looking for a talented Android Developer (m/f) with a curiosity in
technological innovations for our mobile development team in Berlin. Our
fluege.de Android App has been downloaded more than half a million times.
Currently, we are working on a relaunch of the app with the goal to create a
more intuitive and exciting experience for our customers with state of the art
technologies. This is your chance to develop and build applications for
millions of users and impact the future of the online travel industry.

Our tech stack: Kotlin, Coroutines, Dagger 2, Retrofit, MVVM with
unidirectional data flow, Github/Travis Ci.

Your tasks:

    
    
       - Develop the fluege.de Android App using cutting-edge technologies
       - Write clean, SOLID, maintainable code
       - Push forward our test-driven development process including unit, integration- and functional testing
       - Collaborate with your coworkers (m/f), our Designer-Team and Product-management to develop and ship new features
       - Share new ideas and make decisions about app architecture and technologies
    

To find out more and to apply just follow the link:
[http://bit.ly/AndroidinBerlin](http://bit.ly/AndroidinBerlin) If you have any
questions or just want to say hello you can comment below or contact me
directly via Alexander.Schubert@invia.de

We are also looking for Front End Developer (m/f) and Back End Developer (m/f)
just have a look at our career-page =>
[http://bit.ly/InviaCareer](http://bit.ly/InviaCareer)

------
jadell
RewardStock | Software Engineer | Raleigh, NC | Fulltime | Onsite |
[https://www.rewardstock.com](https://www.rewardstock.com)

RewardStock has a simple mission: to help our users save hundreds to thousands
of dollars on travel. Our small team is based in the North Carolina Triangle.
We are passionate about what we do. If you want to build a product that you,
your family, and your friends will all want to use, talk to us!

Our current stack is a mixture of PHP and Node on the backend, Bootstrap,
JQuery, and Vue on the frontend, hosted on AWS services. We are hiring mid-
and senior-level full-stack developers who can get up to speed quickly and
make a big impact.

Email CVs to hello@rewardstock.com or apply at
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/779902378/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/779902378/)

------
brandonwamboldt
Maplewave (maplewave.com) | Halifax, Canada | Onsite | Full-Time

Join us and help build the next generation in telecommunication retail
software, such as electronic document signing software, point of sales,
inventory management, and business intelligence. We have customers in over 40
countries around the globe, and we're looking to expand our team as we build
our next generation of products. We currently have 75 employees, and a very
relaxed and fun culture. This is no startup, we value work life balance.

We're currently hiring for:

* Full-Stack Developer - TypeScript, JavaScript, Ruby, C#, Scala, Java, AWS, Docker, Kubernetes, etc

* Back-end Developer - C# or Java beneficial, experience with building public APIs

* Front-end Developer - JavaScript, TypeScript, React, Redux, SASS, Material Design

* Product Manager - Previous product manager experience in an agile environment

If you wanna grab a coffee to discuss any of the above, please get in touch
(hr.developer [at] maplewave [dot] com)

------
i_like_pie
Streamlabs |Senior C++ engineer; C++/Computer Vision engineer, Full stack devs
and more | Full-time | Vancouver/SF | Onsite | VISA | $70-$120K+ plus equity
plus bonuses/benefits

\- What: make tools for live streamers who broadcast on Twitch/YouTube/Mixer
(core business today)

\- Mission: enable creators turn their passion into a business

\- Results: used by 70% of Twitch streamers; paid out $260M to streamers since
inception and >$100M in 2017; audience reach over 100M

\- Details on roles, culture, funding, stack and more
[https://gist.github.com/george731/53d7edfb01cfb25bc15494d852...](https://gist.github.com/george731/53d7edfb01cfb25bc15494d8521aed98)

\- Process: take home problem -> google hangouts or on site -> offer (we will
move quickly and will do our best to not waste your time)

\- Visa: will sponsor

\- Contact: careers@streamlabs.com

\- Please do reach out and ask questions. We aim to answer within 24hrs

~~~
i_like_pie
friendlier TLDR URL with more info about us and links to roles:
[https://bit.ly/2MfnQUD](https://bit.ly/2MfnQUD)

thank you for the interest/cheers

------
marstein
Pinger Inc | Senior Backend Developer | San Jose | full time | pinger.com

[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oq2r7fwK&s=SJSU](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oq2r7fwK&s=SJSU)

 _Responsibilities_ * Develop backend PHP software in an Object-Oriented
style. * Enjoy writing code using test-driven development. * Design and
document software using Domain-Driven-Design principles. * Work with product
management, frontend, ops and other teams in a cross-functional team to
quickly deliver new smartphone applications. * Coach team in using OO and DDD
to ship and maintain code, model and designs.

 _Requirements_ * BS or MS in Computer Science (or equivalent industry
experience) Experienced object-oriented software developer (TDD, OO, DDD) for
5+ years

 _Highly desired_ * Enjoys Agile Software Development with Scrum. *
Distributed web app development using LAMP stack with REST APIs.

------
aheifets
Atomwise (YC W15) | Infrastructure, DevOps, Machine Learning | San Francisco |
Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.atomwise.com/careers/](https://www.atomwise.com/careers/)

Atomwise Inc. patented the first deep learning technology for structure-based
small molecule drug discovery. This AI technology harnesses millions of data
points and thousands of protein structures to solve problems that a human
chemist would take many lifetimes to solve. Atomwise has partnered with some
of the world’s largest pharmaceutical and agrochemical companies, and with
more than 50 leading academic institutions and hospitals, to tackle the
challenges of discovering and developing better drugs and chemicals. Recently,
Atomwise raised $45 million from leading venture capital firms to support the
development and application of its AI technology.

------
samgnesin
Cheetah | San Francisco, CA | Senior Product Designer | Full-time | Onsite |
www.restaurantcheetah.com

Cheetah is the leading e-commerce solution for Small-Medium business supplies,
a $1T market in the US with approximately $140B in purchasing coming online
over the next 3 years. Nearly every small business owner is struggling with
the daily volatility and stress inherent to running their business. Managing
customers, labor and supplies is becoming ever more difficult. Cheetah offers
business owners a simple, affordable and fast solution for the procurement of
their daily supplies. With Cheetah, owners can reduce the costs and time
involved in managing this process by 5-10x and instead focus on growing their
business. Cheetah’s go-to-market is centered around the independent restaurant
and foodservice vertical, a $100B market that is still largely offline. Today,
Cheetah is serving more than 1,300 customers in the Bay Area, Los Angeles and
Seattle and has reached nearly 10% of all Bay Area restaurants. The company,
which has been stealth so far, has struck partnerships with all major national
wholesalers (such as Restaurant Depot, Smart & Final and Sam’s Club), and is
on track for $100M GMV run rate by end of Q3, having grown by 3x y/y. Series A
was led by Mike Maples of Floodgate Capital.

In your first 90 days, you will

\- Work with a design agency on a new branding identity and style guidelines

\- Build out a new UX for our customer facing iOS and Android apps

\- Interview, prototype, and test user flows for our internal operations
personnel

\- Create a center of excellence around customer development

Apply below or send an email to sam@restaurantcheetah.com

Senior Product Designer - [https://angel.co/cheetah-technologies-
inc/jobs/408269-senior...](https://angel.co/cheetah-technologies-
inc/jobs/408269-senior-product-designer)

------
nigelgutzmann
Lumen5 | Sr. Frontend Engineer | Vancouver, BC | Fulltime, Onsite |
[https://lumen5.com](https://lumen5.com)

We're a small startup (11 people so far) that is growing quickly! We're
writing software that uses machine learning to convert text content to video.
We've found that what we're building is very attractive to marketing teams
from lots of different organizations and we've got tons of interesting NLP,
artificial intelligence, video rendering, and web scaling technical
challenges. Right now, we're hiring a Sr. Frontend Engineer, using React,
Redux, ImmutableJS, WebGL, etc. See the posting here:
[https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327963-senior-frontend-
software...](https://angel.co/lumen5/jobs/327963-senior-frontend-software-
engineer)

------
alexisdeschamps
Clio | Calgary, Vancouver, Dublin, Toronto | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXuvPxnVJWM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXuvPxnVJWM)
Clio does legal practice management software. We serve a meaningful industry
(no ads or selling stuff). Stack is Ruby/JS. Our current size makes it ideal
for developers to have an outsized impact. Come ride a rocket ship with a well
validated business model.

We are looking to grow in all our development offices and I personally just
relocated from Europe to help jump start our Calgary office (the mountains are
awesome).

We have many positions open on our site
[https://www.clio.com/about/careers/](https://www.clio.com/about/careers/) but
I'm always happy to get emails from HN at alexis.deschamps@clio.com

------
apolishch
Flock | London | Onsite, Full Time
[https://www.flockcover.com/](https://www.flockcover.com/)

We’re on a mission to build the insurance company of the future. We’re
currently the world’s fastest growing drone insurance company. And we’re just
getting started…

Our first product is a real-time risk analysis and insurance application for
the drone industry. We launched a pay-as-you-fly drone insurance app: our
policies are purchased in real-time, priced by the minute. Our platform uses
real-time data (weather, building types, population densities within your
drone flight radius) to quantify, price, and sell risk on the fly. We’ve
grown: fast. 2 years old, currently a team of 13, and we have 25% of the UK
market on our platform…

STACK

Our stack is a React Native application, sitting atop a set of NodeJS servers,
rigorously typed with Flow, and Postgres databases. We apply rigorous Type
safety constraints and data validations. We do not shy away from advanced
technologies or unorthodox decisions, such as discarding snapshot tests for
React testing, not using an ORM, rigidly enforcing type constraints, running a
ReasonML service in production, and utilizing Postgres Check constraints, when
they help us achieve our goals.

CULTURE

We practice continuous delivery; we can (and do) ship to production multiple
times a day. For everything you need to know about our Engineering Culture,
take a look here: [https://blog.flockcover.com/flocks-engineering-
culture-b7123...](https://blog.flockcover.com/flocks-engineering-
culture-b712370baa9f)

HIRING

Our tech hiring process is competitive, fast, fair, and transparent. You can
find it (and apply) here:
[http://jobs.flockcover.com](http://jobs.flockcover.com)

Or get in touch with me personally: jobs@flockcover.com

------
esilverberg2
SCRUFF | Tech Lead | New York City (NYC) | Onsite | Full Time

SCRUFF, one of the largest global gay social networks worldwide, has an
opening for a Tech Lead in our New York office.

SCRUFF is a software company at its core, led by a team with educational and
professional experience at Stanford, MIT, Google, Microsoft, and more. We run
a major AWS infrastructure using the latest Gen-5 AWS VMs, Ruby (Sinatra, not
Rails) 2.5, Docker, Aurora, Redshift, Kinesis, and many other cutting-edge
pieces of cloud services. Our client was one of the first apps in the iOS and
Google Play app stores, and today is built with the latest mobile development
languages like Swift, Kotlin, and React Native (in addition to Objc and Java
of course).

We are a dedicated group building a digital community for GBTQ men that is
unique, welcoming, and (per our app store ratings and user interviews) widely
liked. We are growing quickly both in the USA and internationally, and have
major feature work that continue to push the boundaries of what many in years
past dismissed as being a "hookup app."

Ideal candidates have a minimum of 7 years of professional software
development experience, 2+ years managing development teams, and have shipped
major software projects. You will be responsible for managing projects
distributed across a team of 10 engineers, some based in NYC and others based
in remote home offices.

There are myriad skills a Tech Lead must possess and cultivate, but the most
important are sincere empathy, crystal clear communication, and technical
excellence. These skills are equally weighted. The Tech Lead is a “hybrid”
role with one foot in management and the other in engineering, and acts as a
liaison between project expectations and development tasks.

We have additional roles for Mobile Software Engineers and Ruby Engineers.
Check out [https://www.scruff.com/careers](https://www.scruff.com/careers) for
more details.

------
BlindData
BlindData | Software Engineer | New York | Full-Time | $100k-150k

BlindData discovers the most talented software engineers in the country
through our groundbreaking assessment platform and matches them with the best
home. Get recognized, hired and rewarded.

About the role:

-Collaborate with our testing problem contributors to author, edit and deploy coding challenges on our platform.

-Constantly enhance platform performance and help scale our system as we grow.

-Create experiences for app and web environments.

-Partner with Lead Developer and CTO on various projects.

-Manage individual project priorities, deadlines and deliverables.

-Maintain and iterate on company website and overall user experience for candidates and partners.

-Work on a small, agile and growing team to help us build out the business and expand our user base.

Applicants should be highly skilled in at least one of Python, C++, Java and
PHP. We are a small but growing company looking to hire top technical talent.

If you are interested in applying, please email info@blinddata.com

------
bqe
Patreon | Security Engineer | ONSITE | San Francisco, CA

Patreon is looking for security engineers to fill out its security team. If
you're interested, you can either send an email to security@patreon.com or
apply via the job description. If you're not sure whether or not you should
apply, just ask. We're looking for multiple different skill types and levels
so there's a good chance you'll be a fit.

What you'll do:

    
    
       - Work on multiple areas of Patreon's security, from appsec to detection to incident response
       - Implement security infrastructure
       - Consult with product teams on their designs
       - Find bugs in our software
       - Implement security features into our products​
    

Come work at an exciting, fast growing startup that helps creators get paid!

[https://grnh.se/d73658fd1](https://grnh.se/d73658fd1)

------
arborbio
Arbor | Software Engineer - Python | Cambridge, MA | Full-time Onsite

At Arbor, we're building a search engine to organize all the proteins in the
world to discover impactful new technologies. As a software engineer in this
early-stage venture-backed startup, you will have considerable latitude to
design and build scalable data processing pipelines, and also apply a wide
range of tools to leverage large amounts of in-house data.

We have an incredible team of scientists pushing the boundaries of high
throughput protein characterization in the lab, and our scientific founders
have previously founded companies now publicly traded and worth > $1B.

More details:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/arborbio/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/arborbio/view/P_AAAAAACAAADABJtLBZpika)

------
qardio-stars
Qardio | iOS Software Engineers | San Francisco | Full-Time |
[https://www.getqardio.com](https://www.getqardio.com)

We are looking for great iOS software engineers to come help us build the
future of healthcare.

* Mid-level and Senior engineers

* If you are interested in complex and exciting technical challenges, machine learning, big data, and building refined user interfaces to delight our users, and if you like to build products for a user base of millions of users, you should get in touch!

* We use Swift 4 and Obj-C and our app is regularly featured on the App Store

* Apply at [https://careers.getqardio.com/apply/bVernzlz3R](https://careers.getqardio.com/apply/bVernzlz3R)

We are also looking for a Senior Android Engineer, and a Senior SRE Engineer,
and hiring in Amsterdam (The Netherlands), or London (UK): apply at stars (at)
getqardio.com

------
RedBalloonSec
Red Balloon Security | New York, NY | Full time and Interns | Onsite | Visa
welcome | Undergraduate, Masters, PhD | Rolling start dates/application
deadline | redballoonsecurity.com

About Us: Red Balloon Security is a venture backed startup cyber security
company headquartered in New York City. Our mission is to provide embedded
device manufacturers with strong host-based firmware security. We believe all
embedded devices require strong protections against malware and intrusions,
and seek to provide these protections to our customers.

Our key markets include enterprise equipment, automotive, aviation, unified
communications, SCADA, Internet-of-Things, network infrastructure and more.
There is a vast universe of vulnerable embedded devices deployed around the
world that need security.

We have created a means to inject our Symbiote host-based security technology
onto any device, regardless of CPU type, regardless of functionality,
regardless of operating system and without changing the performance and
functionality of the device. We do not require access to customer source code,
nor do we require manufacturers to change their product design to accommodate
our security solution.

Red Balloon Security offers a full benefits package, 401k, a generous vacation
policy, and paid health and dental plans. The company is located in Midtown
West in New York City. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer of minorities,
women, protected veterans, and individuals with disabilities.

Open Positions:

Security Researcher / Security Software Engineer Python Engineer Business
Intelligence Analyst Software Engineer in Test

Security Intern Business Intelligence Intern

More detailed job descriptions:
[https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/](https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/)
To apply, email jobs@redballoonsecurity.com. Make sure to include what job you
are looking for in the subject line!

------
thestu
ChartGuys | Fullstack Developer | Vancouver, BC, CA | ONSITE |
[https://alerts.chartguys.com](https://alerts.chartguys.com)

ChartGuys does education and technical analysis around various financial
markets (currently mostly crypto-currencies).

We're looking for a full stack dev that can make back-end contributions and
take the lead on front-end development. Stuff we use: Rails / React / Postgres
/ Redis / Heroku / websockets. Familiarity with candle sticks and technical
analysis algos a plus but not necessary. We work remotely but do the
occasional IRL meet-up, so a strong preference for developers in the greater
Vancouver area.

Apply: [https://angel.co/chartguys/jobs/407852-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/chartguys/jobs/407852-software-engineer)

------
finn_blackwood
Pentair | Raleigh, NC USA | IoT Data Scientist | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.pentair.com/](https://www.pentair.com/) We are looking for an
innovative Data Scientist to define and inform data collection and utilization
for Internet of Things applications within Pentair. Our group needs strong
technical knowledge and experience in extracting actionable insights from data
through externally available data sources as well as internally maintained
stores. The ideal candidate would be skilled in approaching data from the
perspectives of device optimization, support and maintenance, as well as an
end user's point of view. They would be able to combine acquired domain
knowledge with applicable statistical methods to give process visibility and
understanding as well as rational justification for new opportunities. They
must have adept ability using a variety and changing set of data tools as new
technologies become viable. The right candidate will have a passion for
deriving meaning from the available data.

Role Tasks:

* Work with domain experts and support engineers to identify opportunities for data collection or application.

* Curate and analyze data from multiple sources to discover actionable insights into operations, maintenance, and utility.

* Assess viability of emerging techniques and technologies

* Guide model development and deployment

Role Qualifications:

* Strong problem solving skills and internal drive for solutions

* Experience using computer languages such as Python and SQL to access and manipulate data

* Experience defining data architectures

* Knowledge of advanced data techniques from decision trees to neural networks and ability to use them with discretion

* Strong communication skills to help coordinate multiple initiatives

Please contact me at finn.blackwood@pentair.com

------
henryirish
PassFort | [https://jobs.passfort.com](https://jobs.passfort.com) | Full-time
Onsite | London

We share a powerful vision to enable businesses & individuals to establish
trust online. Initially targeting regulated institutions, we aim to bring
together all aspects of your identity into a digital passport that can be used
securely and interchangeably online.

We're a small team of 20 people, we've just raised our series A, and we
currently have several openings in London:

* DevOps Engineer * UX Designer * Technical Writer * Data Engineer * Data Scientist * Full-stack/Backend/Frontend Developer

Our stack: React/Javascript/Python/Rust/Kubernetes/GCP/Postgres/Docker

Our roles (and more info on our culture) are visible at
[https://jobs.passfort.com/](https://jobs.passfort.com/)

------
taber
Intact Solutions | Automated Finite Element Analysis | Multiple Positions |
Berkeley CA or Madison WI

We're building fully-automated finite element analysis for the web. Think of
it like continuous integration, but for mechanical engineers. We're looking
for software engineers with interest in computational geometry, computational
physics/engineering, and building elegant user experiences for complicated
technical software.

We are a spinoff of the University of Wisconsin, Madison, and much of our
technical hurdles are in turning novel research ideas into production code. To
that end, we're looking to hire for three roles:

\- Research Scientist/Engineer \- C++ Engineer \- Javascript/WebGL Engineer

Full careers page here for more info: [https://www.intact-
solutions.com/careers/](https://www.intact-solutions.com/careers/)

------
mr-ron
Namely Inc | New York City | Fulltime Onsite

[https://www.namely.com/careers/](https://www.namely.com/careers/)

We are doing some great stuff here, going after some deep rooted industry
problems in HR, Payroll, Benefits.

We are especially looking for talented Sr+ Engineers who know their way around
modern tech stacks.

Namely’s mission is to help mid-sized companies build a better workplace.
We’re an HR, payroll, and benefits platform that provides the technology,
data, and support that HR professionals need and employees love to use. People
are at the center of everything we do, and we believe every company and
employee deserves a great workplace, supported by innovative HR technology.

At Namely, we are problem solvers, self-starters, and obsessed with creating
the best experience for our clients.\

We’ve built a strong engineering team to date, but have a lot of work ahead of
us.

------
galaxy_digital
Galaxy Digital | Sr. Frontend Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE | Full-time

To apply send CV to careers@galaxydigital.io

Company Overview:

Galaxy Digital is the leading merchant bank in the digital assets industry.
Through deep understanding and a wealth of experience, we lead our clients
through the constantly evolving world of digital asset investments. Our
expertise includes investment and trading, asset and portfolio management,
capital markets, operations, and cryptocurrency and blockchain technology.

Role Summary:

The Senior Front-End Developer position will be contributing to the design and
implementation of software applications serving Galaxy Digital’s trading and
digital asset systems. The developer will work closely with our Program
Management team and Business Units to ensure timely delivery of high-quality
software solutions spanning multiple technology platforms. Technical decisions
are made collaboratively, with consideration given to the latest, most
innovative technologies, enabling you to continue growing your skills.

Skills:

• SME in JavaScript, including newest language capabilities (ES6,7+),
performance tuning, and design practices.

• Demonstrable expertise in React, Redux, and JS-related dependency and build
tools (deep experience with comparable frameworks may be considered).

• Solid fundamentals in REST API integration.

• Comfortable building libraries and toolkits as well as standalone
applications.

Experience:

• Minimum 6 years hands-on development experience with a Bachelors degree,
working with relevant technologies with some in financial services or related,
or 10 years hands-on development experience with a Bachelors degree in other
fields.

• Financial Markets and/or crypto currency knowledge, particularly trading
systems and exchanges, are a huge plus.

Salary:

Competitive

------
Tiwana
PeopleDoc| Software Engineer & Site Reliability Enginner, Engineering Manager
| Paris | REMOTE | Full-time Our tech stack : Python/Django, Java, Scala,
Javascript/ember.js, PostgreSQL, Rabbit MQ, Redis, Openstack, Ansible
PeopleDoc is making the difficult job of HR easier through our cloud based HR
Service Delivery platform The PeopleDoc's DNA is technology.

Our R&D team is composed by more than 80 high-skilled people dedicated in
delivering good code and being really active in the Opensource community. The
team is completely autonomous and has all latitude to make its own choice. We
believe in micro-service approach and zero down time deployment.

[https://www.welcometothejungle.co/companies/peopledoc/jobs](https://www.welcometothejungle.co/companies/peopledoc/jobs)

------
srosenberg
Forensiq ([https://impact.com/ad-fraud-detection/](https://impact.com/ad-
fraud-detection/)) | New York, NY | Software Engineers | Full-time | Visa |
Onsite Our small and highly-collaborative team is on a mission to empower
adtech/martech with analytics tools which prevent and measure fraud across
many channels. We tackle many challenging software engineering and algorithmic
problems. Our distributed platform processes TBs of data daily; handles high-
throughput request rates and low-latency response times while being highly-
available across the globe.

Email me directly if interested.

Stan Rosenberg VP of Engineering stan.rosenberg@impact.com |
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/scieneer/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/scieneer/)

------
songchang
FLEXPORT | SAN FRANCISCO | FULLTIME, ONSITE, VISA XFER OK | 30+ Openings |
www.flexport.com/engineering | www.keyvalues.com/flexport

Exciting times at Flexport!

Our mission is to make global trade easy for everyone. We are revolutionizing
a trillion dollar industry that touches every country on the planet, which
means solving complex business challenges. We are looking for makers who love
learning, are passionate about collaborating, and desire to see the global
impact of the solutions they build.

==> We've catapulted to become #17 on the largest trade lane in the world

==> We have also just surpassed FedEx on this trade lane

==> We're on track to hit $500M in revenue, doubling from $247M last year

==> We make a profit on each shipment that we make

We're looking for product-focused full-stack engineers and we are language
agnostic. Our current tech stack - Frontend: React, Relay, Flow, Jest, Enzyme;
Mobile: React Native, Apollo; Backend: Ruby on Rails, Postgres, GraphQL,
Python, RSpec; CI: GitHub, Buildkite; Infrastructure: AWS, Python

APPLY TODAY:

Software Engineer (all levels) ==>
[https://grnh.se/e1d518251](https://grnh.se/e1d518251)

Engineering Manager, Infrastructure ==>
[https://grnh.se/e58662e61](https://grnh.se/e58662e61)

Infrastructure Engineer (senior) ==>
[https://grnh.se/57f72c181](https://grnh.se/57f72c181)

Engineering Director, Platform ==>
[https://grnh.se/31cd13f11](https://grnh.se/31cd13f11)

VIDEO:

YC Podcast Interview of Ryan Petersen:
[https://goo.gl/NFnM7P](https://goo.gl/NFnM7P)

------
hellcow
Abot | Full-Stack and Forward Deploy Engineers | Venice, CA | ONSITE

Abot helps eCommerce shops deliver insanely good customer service using
machine learning. We solve the top 28 most common customer service problems
for any eCommerce store, reducing costs by 20-50% with a 15-minute setup.

We're a small team with experienced founders, happy customers, and we're
growing fast.

Full-stack engineer:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1VOMlKKvGEK4ah2Af4f_X8RB_...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1VOMlKKvGEK4ah2Af4f_X8RB_Ud5ySvWEu9t1RPr-
VrY)

Forward deploy (field) engineer:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1NGzjsGo5xxpW1zl0vbOVKeNu...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1NGzjsGo5xxpW1zl0vbOVKeNuGz8MVTKOMSB4_I9mzew)

Email me directly at evan@abotlabs.com.

------
jondauch
Mark43 | Various engineering roles | New York, NY / Toronto / Charlotte |
ONSITE and REMOTE
[https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Fight crime with code

We build software that literally helps save lives. Our clients are police
departments, firefighters and EMTs.

Be a part of an awesome team in a fast-growing startup (featured on multiple
“next startups to break out” lists). Learn more here:
[https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Back-end: Java ElasticSearch Kafka

Front-end: React Redux JavaScript

Hiring:

[Sr|Mid-level] Deployments/Solutions Engineer [Sr|Mid-level] Front End
Engineer [Sr|Mid-level] Back End Engineer [Jr] Quality Assurance Associate
[Manager] Engineering Manager [Director] Professional Technical Services
[Sr|Mid-level] ETL Developer

------
mfreed
TimescaleDB | New York City, Stockholm, Remote

Time-series data is everywhere, and Timescale is helping developers and
companies make sense of it. We build an open-source time-series database,
engineered up from PostgreSQL, that supports full SQL.

* Core database engineer

* R&D engineer

* Solutions engineer

[https://careers.timescale.com/](https://careers.timescale.com/)

Businesses worldwide trust TimescaleDB for mission-critical applications from
industries as varied as manufacturing, finance, utilities, telecom, mining, ad
tech, oil & gas, and the smart home. Applications built on TimescaleDB include
complex monitoring systems, industrial machine data analysis, geospatial asset
tracking, operational data warehousing, and financial risk management; via the
edge, on premise, and cloud deployments.

Timescale is a highly-technical team, backed by Benchmark, NEA, and Two Sigma
Ventures.

------
mickael_mas
Symaps.io | Full stack | Paris, France | Full Time | Onsite | Compensation
based on profile | VISA Symaps.io is a fast-growing tech startup located in
Paris, Station F : it's an AI application that finds the best location for
your business (restaurants, stores, etc.), based on profitability.

It's currently used by clients in the EU, Switzerland, Korea and Taiwan, incl.
Tesla and Décathlon. We just closed a 700K seed round and several clients
contracts, and are urgently looking for passionated peoples to strengthen our
team of 6 peoples (incl. 3 full time engineers).

Esp. we're hiring 2 full stack engineers. Our stack : Python, React, Scikit-
learn, Kubernetes, Elastic, PostgreSQL / PostGIS.

More details here :

[https://jobs.stationf.co/companies/symaps-
io-1](https://jobs.stationf.co/companies/symaps-io-1)

------
FB_iOS
Facebook | iOS Engineers | ONSITE Menlo Park/San Francisco (Instagram)
(Relocation package provided)

Facebook is looking for iOS Engineers to come join our mobile efforts! We're
hiring across all teams including: the Facebook app, Messenger, Instagram,
Accessibility, etc.

We're looking for engineers who have at least 2 years of experience in iOS
development. Doesn't matter if you're more of an Objective-C or Swift
developer, we have calibrated interviewers that give you the freedom to
interview in either language.

If you're curious what development is like at Facebook, feel free to take a
look at the link below:

Inside iOS Engineering:
[https://code.facebook.com/ios](https://code.facebook.com/ios)

If you're interested, shoot me an email at ranadu (at) fb.com with the subject
line Hacker News.

Agencies and solicitors will be blacklisted.

------
ankumaru6
Ubiquity6 | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | $100k-$180k |
[https://ubiquity6.com](https://ubiquity6.com)

Ubiquity6 is building the Augmented Reality platform of the future, in which
developers build cross-platform experiences with our Javascript 3D Authoring
Framework and publish the content to the physical world. Consumers can then
interact with, and add to, that content in a persistent and multiplayer
fashion, wherever they are.

We're a team of 22, and are backed by some of the top VCs. We're looking for:

\- Backend Engineers \- Full Stack Engineers \- Computer Vision Engineers \-
iOS / Android Engineers \- Gameplay programmers

Tech stack involves a lot of Javascript, using React & React-Native on the
frontend and Node.js on the backend. All Computer Vision is c++.

Email us at ankit@ubiquity6.com to apply and we'll respond to you promptly.

------
HumrecIT
Humana | Software Engineer – Full Stack| Boston, MA | Full-time, ONSITE, 8-5

Grow with a company that is transforming lives - a culture that puts employees
first. Humana studio_h is looking to add 10 Software Engineers with
development experience in a variety of contemporary programming languages. We
focus on pair-programming and test-driven development, working together in a
collaborative and positive atmosphere.

Join us as we embark on the journey of a lifetime to transform healthcare!

Only persons w/authorization to work permanently in the U.S. need apply. EEO.
No agencies please. #HUMemployee

[https://humana.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/Humana_External_Career_...](https://humana.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/Humana_External_Career_Site/job/Boston
---MA/Senior-Software-Engineer---Technology-Incubator_R-200235)

------
lseidman
EnergyHub | Brooklyn, NY | ONSITE |
[https://www.energyhub.com](https://www.energyhub.com)

EnergyHub is a growing enterprise software company that works with the most
forward-thinking companies in smart energy. Our platform lets consumers turn
their smart thermostats, electric cars, water heaters, and other products into
virtual power plants that keep the grid stable and enable higher penetration
of solar and wind power. We work on technology that already provides energy
and cost savings to millions of people through partnerships with the leading
companies in the "internet of things".

We're looking for a senior software engineer to join our team. More details
here: [http://app.jobvite.com/m?3AUE2kwZ](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3AUE2kwZ)

------
pbesh
Cortico | Senior Back-End, Front-End Engineers | Cambridge, MA | Full-time |
Onsite | Remote | [https://cortico.ai](https://cortico.ai)

Cortico is a non-profit organization based in the MIT Media Lab that helps
journalists tell stories that are more reflective of people’s lives on the
ground in communities across the US, whether they’re red counties or blue
cities.

We're looking for driven, empathetic and curious individuals who are
passionate about combating ailments affecting the public sphere.

 _We 're looking for_:

\- (Senior) Back-End Engineers (Python, AWS systems, Kubernetes, Zookeeper,
Docker)

\- (Senior) Front-End Engineers (React, TypeScript)

 _Benefits include_ :

\- 4+ weeks of paid time off

\- Health, dental and vision insurance

\- Health and dependent care reimbursement accounts

\- 401k plan

\- Learning + development budget

\- Paid parental leave

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/cortico](https://jobs.lever.co/cortico)

------
guha
Onai | | Silicon Valley | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, ONSITE, VISA

We're tackling exciting technical challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields. We have particular
strengths in dispersed computation, protocol design, and deep learning.

We're currently most interested in engineers with solid experience in Rust,
Haskell/Idris, or graphics programming. We're also open to enthusiastic
developers who might lack this precise experience but are eager and able to
learn. We welcome internship/fellowship interest from postdoctoral researchers
or senior graduate students.

We do not presently have openings for anyone still working on their
undergraduate degree or for fresh graduates.

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

------
RoryRecruiter
Digital McKinsey | Tech Lead/Software Architect | FULL-TIME | NYC, ATL, CHI,
DEN, SF, TOR, MTL, DC, BOS | ONSITE

Digital McKinsey brings together the best of McKinsey’s digital capabilities
to help our clients use digital technology to transform their businesses.
You’ll join a global team working on everything from IT modernization and
strategy to agile, cloud, cybersecurity, and digital transformation. You’ll
typically work on projects across all industries and functions and will be
fully integrated with the rest of our global firm. You’ll also work with
colleagues from across McKinsey & Company to help our clients deliver
breakthrough products, experiences, and businesses, both on technology and
non-technology topics.

[https://bit.ly/2IYWX77](https://bit.ly/2IYWX77)

Travel: 80% (Mon-Thursday)

Thanks for looking!

------
eagsalazar2
Blackbird Studios | Lead Fullstack Developer | San Francisco | Onsite or
Remote* | Contract to hire

Blackbird Studios is a full service digital product studio. We specialize in a
holistic approach inspired by HCD and Lean. Services include CTO consulting,
product strategy, engagement strategy, UX/UI, and development plus long term
BML iterations and maintenance. We work with large and small
companies/startups on projects ranging from 1-6 months with 2-6 people on each
project.

We build full stack web, mobile, physical installations, etc. Our favorite
stack is React/Redux, GraphQL, Rails, and React Native. We also use a wide
range of other tech as needed since we face a pretty diverse set of
challenges. Recent and upcoming examples: Elixir/Phoenix, .Net, C++/Qt,
embedded Linux, Native iOS/Swift, Native Android/Kotlin.

Working at Blackbird is very different from larger product companies. We
operate in very strategic relationships with our clients which gives us a
unique opportunity every few months to deep dive into a new interesting
understanding of our client's business and build ground up new apps where
everyone is making major and early contributions.

We are looking for a Lead Developer with extensive experience in dev team
leadership, new product development, and collaboration with business and
design stakeholders. Serious consulting experience is also a huge plus.
Specific skills ideally include our favorite stack (at least very interested
in learning) plus (ideally) knowledge of either native iOS or Android. As a
senior Blackbird team member, occasional travel to San Francisco and other
locations is part of the job for project kickoffs and other critical
collaboration phases or meetings. In a given month this can be anywhere from
no travel up to a couple days every week or occasionally an entire week on
site with a client.

I am a founder so ask me anything! If there are other aspects of what we do
that interest you definitely still hit me up!

Email me at jobs@blackbird.us

~~~
akshay_moorthy
Open to Remote outside the US?

~~~
eagsalazar2
We're only hiring in the US and Canada right now. Thanks!

------
KenshoJobs
Kensho Technologies | Data Scientists/Engineers across the stack | Full-
time/Onsite | (Cambridge/Boston)/NYC/DC Kensho is a leading analytics and
machine learning company serving the financial, healthcare, and national
security sectors. We are backed by investors as diverse as Google, Goldman
Sachs, and In-Q-Tel (the venture arm of the CIA). We recruit world-class
engineers, data scientists, designers, scientists and researchers, many of
whom have PhDs in scientific disciplines. We have a spectrum of opportunities
in Harvard Square, New York City, and Washington, D.C. for individuals with
the right scientific and computing skills. To see all open positions visit:
[https://www.kensho.com/careers](https://www.kensho.com/careers)

------
EmielMols
Crisp | Software engineer | Full-time, Onsite | Amsterdam, the Netherlands

Crisp is building a new business in food online. We believe real fresh grocery
shopping should be better and easier.

We're a fully funded start-up, backed by high-profile investors, operating on
the edge of technology, business and food. Our team consists of seasoned
managers, top coders and food specialists from places such as Rocket Internet,
Spotify, CoolBlue, McKinsey & Co, Ahold, Marqt.

You are a software engineer willing to join as one of the first in our team
working (mainly) from Amsterdam. You get to work on a great new consumer
product from scratch with the ability to reach a huge audience.

Please send inquires / resumes / linkedin to emiel%crisp.nl. All messages will
be answered (if you're not a recruiter).

No visa sponsorships at this time, sorry. EU citizens welcome to apply of
course.

------
m_p_c
Payvision, an innovative payment solutions provider specializing in global
card processing.

Data Science Associate Data EngineerAmsterdam, Noord-Holland Big Data Platform
EngineerAmsterdam, Noord-Holland Data AnalystAmsterdam, Noord-Holland Data
Engineer InternAmsterdam, Noord-Holland Data Science Intern - FraudAmsterdam,
Noord-Holland Product Owner Data ServicesAmsterdam, Noord-Holland

Information Technology Database Administrator Amsterdam, Noord-Holland DevOps
Engineer Madrid, Spain Experienced Software Engineer Madrid, Spain Frontend
Software Engineer Madrid, Spain Full Stack Software Engineer Madrid, Spain
Junior Automation Engineer Madrid, Spain Senior System Engineer Amsterdam,
Noord-Holland Senior Tester Engineer Madrid, Spain

[https://www.payvision.com/careers](https://www.payvision.com/careers)

------
paxton-access
Paxton Access | Brighton, UK | ONSITE |
[https://www.paxton.co.uk/spotlight.asp?strStage=recruitment](https://www.paxton.co.uk/spotlight.asp?strStage=recruitment)

Paxton designs and manufactures market-leading IP access control, door entry
and building intelligence systems for smart buildings. We put our core values
of simplicity and quality at the heart of everything we do. We’ve worked hard
to develop a positive company culture, helping to make Paxton one of the very
best companies to work for in the UK.

Roles we are currently recruiting for are:

\- Electronics Engineer – Production Test Systems

\- Electronics Design Engineer

\- Mechanical Design Engineer

Apply and find out more at
[https://www.paxton.co.uk/spotlight.asp?strStage=recruitment](https://www.paxton.co.uk/spotlight.asp?strStage=recruitment)

------
makeshifthoop
Sensor Tower | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://sensortower.com](https://sensortower.com)

Sensor Tower provides key metrics for everyone involved in the mobile
ecosystem. Whether you’re a mobile app developer, a financial institution
performing mobile market research, or a large brand thinking about your mobile
initiatives, we provide your one-stop shop for due diligence. Mobile app
revenue grew by 27.8% from H1 2017 ($26.9B) to H1 2018 ($34.4B) - and we’re
excited to continue in our mission: To Be the Trusted Source of Mobile
Insights.

Learn about our team, engineering values, and what it's really like to work at
Sensor Tower here: [https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-
tower](https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-tower)

Our tech stack: Rails, MongoDB, Knockout, Go, AWS

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Product Engineer, Data:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e99bca8b0b8?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d7c8e86963f?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Data Scientist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99dc9009180b?ref=keyvalues)

\- Director of Engineering:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/5d633b40-e089-4b81-8f78-8d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/5d633b40-e089-4b81-8f78-8d623403ea9f?ref=keyvalues)

If you're interested or have questions, email: jobs [at] sensortower [dot] com

------
certsafe
Cyient | FULL TIME | ONSITE (remote for the right candidate) | Melbourne, FL;
Bangalore, India; or Hyderabad, India |
[http://certsafe.com/](http://certsafe.com/)

CertSAFE is a software suite developed by Cyient for the design, development,
simulation, verification, and validation of safety-critical systems. CertSAFE
features a graphical development environment for a visual modeling language
based on dataflow/circuit diagram notation, a simulation engine and
interactive testing interface, an automatic test generator based on
Satisfiability Modulo Theories (SMT) solving, and more.

As a member of the CertSAFE team, you will get to apply your software
engineering and computer science knowledge in diverse areas, including
programming language theory, graph theory, user interface design, concurrent
and parallel software design, and software test automation. You will get to
interact on a day-to-day basis with real-world users and customers working on
safety-critical applications in aerospace, defense, transportation, medical
devices, and other fields.

CertSAFE is developed by a small team with a Lean Kanban development process.
We use a variety of technologies including Java, Maven, Jenkins, Python, and
AWS, and also especially appreciate experience with functional languages such
as Haskell, F#, OCaml, Lisp, etc.

Positions available include Software Engineer, Software Quality Assurance
Engineer, Product Specialist, and DevOps Engineer. Visit
[http://certsafe.com/careers/](http://certsafe.com/careers/) for full position
descriptions.

If you plan on working outside of Melbourne, FL, these roles require travel to
Melbourne, FL for 90-180 days to undergo necessary training. Visa assistance
is available. Please note that the DevOps Engineer position is currently
Melbourne, FL onsite-only and U.S. persons-only; see the position description
for more details.

Interested? Email your resume to careers@certsafe.com.

------
mjberg01
Somni | [https://puresomni.com](https://puresomni.com) | Jr/Mid/Sr Ruby on
Rails Engineer | Remote/South Bend, IN/Madison, Wi | Competitive salary,
excellent benefits and equity|

Somni helps groups and individuals get better sleep. Our app allows users to
improve sleep through education packs, products, coaching, and custom sleep
analytics.

We’re on a quest for an outstanding Ruby/Rails/JavaScript engineer who will
join us to build and maintain clean, modern applications.

The current core team is made up of developers, designers, and sleep
specialists. Previous backgrounds include YCombinator, GitHub, Harvard, and
IDEO.

You can see more about the job post here
[http://bit.ly/2v8le5i](http://bit.ly/2v8le5i)

Email matt@puresomni.com if interested

------
LDraper
Teradata | Software Engineer | Los Angeles area | Full-time, Onsite |

Teradata’s Product Development Group, the technology research and development
(R&D) organization within Teradata Corporation, has been turning innovative
decision support technology into business results for over 30 years. Our R&D
team of analytic architects, database developers and engineers work to
understand and advance emerging technologies to invent the next wave of
cutting-edge analytic data solutions.

Use this link to learn more about the job and apply if you are interested:
[https://careers.teradata.com/index.gp?method=cappportal.show...](https://careers.teradata.com/index.gp?method=cappportal.showJob&layoutid=2092&inp1541=&inp1375=202352&opportunityid=202352)

------
ryanweinstein
Pillr [http://pillrcompany.com/](http://pillrcompany.com/) | Ottawa/Remote |
Full-Stack Dev | Full-time | Remote or Onsite |

    
    
      What we do
    

Pillr develops cutting-edge Semantic web platforms which will revolutionize
Information Management, Content Management and Database Management systems.
See [https://higgs.online/](https://higgs.online/)

    
    
      Looking for
    

-Lead Product Developer [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1FVqFqSx0xUs0RZieP0uQDA-0...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1FVqFqSx0xUs0RZieP0uQDA-0brgaIZDIzsHiuhIQ-eY)

If you'd like to learn more, please shoot us an email at
jason.reinert@pillrcompany.com

------
TrueLayerAbs
TrueLayer - Backend Engineers (all seniorities) - London | Onsite | Full Time

I'm currently building out the team here at TrueLayer, a FinTech startup with
team members consisting of former employees of Apple, Stripe and Nexmo. We
build secure, universal APIs that are powering the future of financial
innovation.

Having recently secured Series-C funding from Northzone (formerly backed
iZettle, Spotify, amongst others), we're now taking our offering into the
European Union.

Proficiency with NodeJS and/or .NET Core would be great but generally
speaking, we're open to experience in at least one major OOP language.

Job spec below - drop us a line at recruiting@truelayer.com and mention
HackerNews!

[https://truelayer-careers.workable.com/j/76B6FFA296](https://truelayer-
careers.workable.com/j/76B6FFA296)

------
pbadenski
Pricing Monkey | London, UK (Old street) | Full stack | Full-time | On-Site

We are building web-based real time pricing and analysis tool for financial
derivatives market. We are strongly inspired by Git and UNIX pipes - powerful
abstractions hidden away in a simple user interface. Currently 4 people self-
bootstrapped team with clients including hedgefunds, brokerages & top
investment banks.

We are looking for a truly full stack talented generalist with at least 5
years of experience (or equivalent talent). Hopefully someone who's equally
excited about coding in D3.js, scripting Ansible & wiring RxJS streams.

Examples of interesting stuff we do: Domain Specific Language parser for
traders written in Python, reactive pricing engine working realtime in user's
browser (RxJS & WebWorkers).

You can contact me directly, contact details in profile.

------
joshcarr
Aclima | Software Engineers, UI Engineers | San Francisco | ONSITE |
[https://www.aclima.io](https://www.aclima.io)

Aclima delivers hyperlocal air quality data and insights, at block-by-block
resolution. We combine leading-edge sensor technology, climate science,
enterprise software and machine learning to generate high-resolution maps of
emissions across pollutants –– from CO2 and methane to particulate matter.
Translating real-time data into environmental intelligence, Aclima transforms
how we understand and manage our communities, cities, and industries to
improve human and planetary health.

Some of the tools we use: Python, Git, MariaDB, Cassandra, Nginx, NSQ, Redis,
Ansible, Docker, Kubernetes, React, ES6, Webpack, D3.js Positions:

* Senior Backend Software Engineer

* UI Engineer

If interested please email at hello@aclima.io

------
loeber
Coalition | Backend Engineer, Product Manager, Product Designer | San
Francisco, CA | Onsite, Full-Time

Coalition is working to solve cyber risk. We are a small, well-funded team of
security experts, insurance professionals, and intelligence community veterans
building a better cyber insurance product. Coalition is automating risk
assessment to make purchasing insurance easy, and using our knowledge to
educate clients and mitigate risk where possible.

We are looking to expand our 25-person team, especially on engineering and
product. Our roles come with significant amounts of responsibility and
autonomy. Our front-end is in React, our back-end is in Python 3.6, and our
infrastructure is hosted on AWS. We are also always open to new technologies;
we believe in using the best tool for the job.

Email jobs@thecoalition.com for more information.

------
jrogers88
Varo is changing the future of banking with our mobile app: a frictionless
bank account that also helps customers do more with their money. Varo is
building a mobile bank that helps customers cover their expenses, pay their
bills and build their wealth over time — so they can stop worrying about money
and go live their lives. Unlike traditional banks or other fintech apps, Varo
offers a complete solution with integrated deposit, budgeting, savings and
lending products that help customers bank with ease and achieve better
financial outcomes. There’s no reason for a bank branch on every corner
anymore: all that customers need is a smartphone to bank seamlessly. Based in
San Francisco and privately held, Varo has raised $78M to date, led by Warburg
Pincus and The Rise Fund / TPG Growth.

------
austin_Tempo
Tempo Automation | Full-Stack Software Engineer | SF | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.tempoautomation.com](https://www.tempoautomation.com) Tempo
operates a factory in SF to produce printed circuit boards extremely quickly -
in doing so, we give our customers the physical equivalent of a fast compiler,
enabling them to turn their designs into real products significantly faster
than they could before. Our customers build rockets, drones, medical devices,
and much more - working at Tempo means you can accelerate all of these
industries at once. Providing a system to produce circuit boards quickly and
correctly means we're both a software shop and an advanced manufacturer. Our
software team is still pretty small (9 engineers) which means any new hires
will still have an outsize impact on the direction of our technology, and on
the company as a whole. We love hiring strong generalists [python experience
highly preferred] who take initiative and act as part-time PMs when they're
working on projects. Some projects you might work on: - Offering real-time,
automated manufacturing feedback based on certain parameters of our customers'
designs. Think linting for hardware.

    
    
      - Optimizing our factory processes with machine learning and scheduling algorithms.
    
      - Encoding the three-dimensional structure of each order's components (e.g. resistors, capacitors) for our assembly robots, in order to speed up assembly and ensure minimal manufacturing defects.
    
      - Optimizing our automated optical inspection machine to make it faster than any in the industry.

Tech Stack: Python | Django | React | Redux | PostgreSQL | AWS We're also
excited to have just moved into a MUCH larger factory (>4x the floor space) in
the design district of SF, which means you'll see that space evolve into an
enormous, high-tech manufacturing complex. If you're interested, please apply
at
[https://www.tempoautomation.com/careers](https://www.tempoautomation.com/careers)
or send a note to austin [at] tempoautomation [dot] com.

------
nagoff
UNEP-WCMC | Cambridge, UK | Frontend | Full-time | Onsite |

As the World Conservation Monitoring Centre's Informatics team, we are
building web apps to save the planet! We are looking for a front-end developer
with an interest in mapping and visualisations to join our team to work both
on existing products such as
[https://protectedplanet.net](https://protectedplanet.net) and new projects.
We're a great team of devs and designers who are passionate about making a
positive impact on the world and are looking for the right person to join our
mission!

More details and application here: [https://www.unep-wcmc.org/vacancies/web-
developer-ad1040](https://www.unep-wcmc.org/vacancies/web-developer-ad1040)

------
Sephr
OFTN Inc. | Android & Electron Developers | Go & JavaScript (ES8) Developers |
Part Time and Full Time | Remote | Hourly

We are building an application for Android and Windows that allows users to
send audio with low-latency over a network. We need developers to make use of
an API developed in C++ to create a user experience that customers will love.
Applicants should have experience with either Android development, TypeScript
and Electron, or C++ (and audio programming).

We are also building a peer-to-peer CDN & caching platform for browsers.
Applicants for this position should be deeply versed in web technologies and
comfortable with Go, TypeScript, and ES8.

Since we are a remote operation, we are flexible with hours and will primarily
coordinate tasks over collaborative chat.

Please send a resume and links to past work to jobs@oftn.org

------
mmosta
District M | Multiple Positions | Montreal, Quebec, Canada | FULLTIME | ONSITE

We are an ad-tech company offering solutions to publishers and advertisers
world-wide in an open and transparent manner.

* PHP Developer

* Front End Javascript Developer

* Full Stack Developer

* Systems Engineer (Golang)

Work within a tight, autonomous team in the heart of one of the most livable
neighbourhoods in North America, competitive salary, quarterly performance
based bonus, 3 weeks min time off.

Product side we currently leverage Symfony 3 and React + Redux, delivering on
realistic deadlines and report to technical persons only.

On infrastructure side, a hybrid cloud with some services in AWS, Azure and
GCP (k8s)

Small, profitable company with opportunities for meaningful growth and impact.

Prior ad-tech experience not a requirement.

Contact: mo <at> districtm.net with CV / Github etc.

Website: [https://www.districtm.net](https://www.districtm.net)

------
pbiggar
Dark | Infra + FE Engineer | Early Stage | Full-time | San Francisco | Onsite

We're making coding orders of magnitude easier, allowing you to build scalable
backend services in minutes/hours rather than weeks/months. We do this by
removing as much accidental complexity as possible from building software, esp
around infrastructure, deployment, and APIs. More at
[https://darklang.com](https://darklang.com).

• Product: Dark, a holistic combination of a programming language, structured
editor, and infrastructure compiler. Basically, anything that we need to do to
remove accidental complexity from development. • Phase: Trying it out with
first users
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16803189](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16803189)).
So quite early, definitely pre-product/market-fit, so you’ll be heavily
influencing the product. • Funding: $3.5m • Market: We're targeting existing
developers for the next few years • Mission: allowing a billion people to code
• Values: Impactful, Decisive, Collaborative, Introspective • Stack: OCaml,
Elm, Kubernetes

== Salary/benefits == Good salary for seed-stage startup, good equity. Good
benefits, including healthcare, parental leave, 401k.

== Team == CEO was former VP Prod @ Lola Travel, CTO was founder/CEO of
CircleCI

== Interview == infra engineer: 1hr call/in-person with CEO, 1hr chat with
CTO, customized after that, likely a 1 day paid onsite.

== More == [http://darklang.com/careers/infrastructure-
engineer](http://darklang.com/careers/infrastructure-engineer)
[http://darklang.com/careers/software-
engineer](http://darklang.com/careers/software-engineer)
[https://darklang.com/careers/frontend-
engineer/](https://darklang.com/careers/frontend-engineer/)

------
gregdoesit
Uber | Back-end | Amsterdam, Netherlands | FULL-TIME ONSITE VISA

Amsterdam is the home of Uber’s European HQ, as well as our largest
engineering office outside the US. We are looking for senior back-end
engineers on the following teams:

* Payments: building the future of payments for on-demand services. We build most of the payments architecture at Uber, which means challenging problems and exciting opportunities.

* Site Reliability Engineering: build systems that are best-in-class for monitoring, alerting and automatically resolving issues on top of our payments stack.

* Developer platform: build tooling that will make hundreds of our engineers more productive (and happier!)

Learn more about our team at
[http://t.uber.com/amsterdam](http://t.uber.com/amsterdam). Interested? Shoot
gergely@uber.com an email.

------
drstarson
Passio | Menlo Park, CA | Senior Mobile/iOS/Android Dev | Full-time

Do you want to challenge yourself in deploying real-time neural networks on
mobile devices to millions of users?

Passio is looking for a full-time Mobile/iOS/Android engineer to lead the
development and support of our real-time neural mobile App and our FusionAI
SDK.

Take a look at the demos: \-
[https://youtu.be/7k25KHvDr78](https://youtu.be/7k25KHvDr78) \-
[https://youtu.be/0ojGscuhAuU](https://youtu.be/0ojGscuhAuU)

Passio is a spin-off from SRI international, funded by top angel investors of
the valley and with a stellar team.

Apply Now:
[https://www.passiolife.com/careers](https://www.passiolife.com/careers)

------
zntfdr
Eko Communications | Junior/Mid-iOS developer | Bangkok | Onsite | Fullltime |
Visa

My team is also hiring an Junior/Mid-iOS developer
([https://www.ekoapp.com/jobs/ios-engineer/](https://www.ekoapp.com/jobs/ios-
engineer/)).

Hit me up ([https://twitter.com/zntfdr](https://twitter.com/zntfdr)) if you'd
like to start a new adventure in Bangkok!

\- We offer work visa for non-thais

\- friendly colleagues (just take a look at our instagram!
[https://www.instagram.com/ekocommunications/](https://www.instagram.com/ekocommunications/)
)

\- We have a travel points program that lets you get free flights on AirAsia

\- Free office massages twice a week

\- Full health insurance coverage

\- ..and more!

PS Speaking thai is not a requirement

------
nick_pann
TenantBase | Santa Monica, CA | Senior Full Stack Engineer | ONSITE, FULL TIME
| [https://www.tenantbase.com/careers/](https://www.tenantbase.com/careers/)

TenantBase is an online commercial real estate platform revolutionizing how
companies find and lease office space. We’re headquartered in Los Angeles and
operate in five major US Cities (Los Angeles, Dallas, Atlanta, Nashville,
Orange County CA).

Our company is a unique hybrid culture combining experienced software
developers and traditional, sales-driven real estate professionals.

We offer competitive salary and benefits. Our stack is Python, Django, React,
and Postgres.

Apply here:
[https://www.tenantbase.com/careers/](https://www.tenantbase.com/careers/)

------
droopylol
Inventaprint | Boston | Full Stack Web

We are a newly developed startup that has had the opportunity to be apart of
the Stanley|Techstars network
([http://bit.ly/2LgmLPT](http://bit.ly/2LgmLPT)). Inventaprint is a platform
that allows Innovators and Manufacturers connect and manage purchase orders
through a curated marketplace. We are discovering more and more features that
could make this platform great and we need help. If you are a knowledge-hungry
developer looking to build a powerful platform then we are the right fit for
you! Email hello@inventaprint to apply, we'd love to chat. Visit
[https://www.inventaprint.com](https://www.inventaprint.com) for more
information about us.

------
mobber
OneMob | Senior Ruby on Rails Engineer | San Francisco, Ca | Onsite

OneMob is looking for a senior full stack developer experienced in Ruby on
Rails. This is not an entry level position.

OneMob is a digital engagement platform for businesses that allows you to
record videos, create a customizable pages, and track its engagements real-
time. Over the last 4 years, we have steadily gained traction in the B2B
sectors, mainly as a personalized video engagement tool for sales and customer
success.

If interested, please you can apply on LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/senior-full-stack-ruby-
on...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/senior-full-stack-ruby-on-rails-
developer-at-onemob-854980578/)

\- or -

reaching out to ror @ onemob.com with a message and a resume

------
trakstar_jobs
Trakstar ([https://www.trakstar.com](https://www.trakstar.com)) | Front-end
Engineer | Seattle, WA | Full-time | ONSITE or REMOTE

Trakstar is looking for an experienced and versatile developer to join us and
become our front-end expert. We build tools that truly up-level performance
for organizations all around the world. Our rapidly growing customer base
consists of over 135k users and 1,200 organizations.

Our stack: Ruby on Rails, Postgres, React, Backbone/jQuery,
JavaScript/HTML/CSS. We're looking to continue modernizing our front-end with
React.

To apply, visit:

[https://trakstar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fuud?source=hacker...](https://trakstar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fuud?source=hackernews)

------
chriscal
Octopart | New York City | Multiple Positions | Full Time | Onsite

Octopart (YC W07) is a search engine for electronic parts. Think Kayak, but
facilitating the growth of the Internet of Things (IoT). Every month, 900,000+
electrical engineers and part buyers use Octopart to find parts, research
pricing and availability, find datasheets, and select components for new
designs.

You'll be part of an entrepreneurial and supportive company whose employees
genuinely enjoy working together to overcome interesting challenges.

We use: Linux, Python, Go, MySQL, Elasticsearch, Looker, Redshift, AWS.

Open Positions: Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) * Account Executive (Sales &
Business Development)

Contact: jobs @ octopart.com

Full position details and info to apply:
[https://octopart.com/jobs](https://octopart.com/jobs)

------
mooreds
Culture Foundry | Experienced Software Engineer | USA | Full-time, Remote

Culture Foundry is a digital agency with a small team that makes beautiful
websites and web applications to connect the world through technology.

We are looking for an experienced polyglot developer with some expertise in
Drupal. We are 100% remote, but you do have to have overlap with mainland USA
timezones. We do work in PHP, Rails, Javascript and Golang.

Why would you want to work with us? Small team (five devs), high impact, no
BS. We trust our employees to do their work and take their vacation when they
need to (unlimited, no tracking).

More information here: [https://www.culturefoundry.com/careers/experienced-
software-...](https://www.culturefoundry.com/careers/experienced-software-
engineer)

------
dmaniz
JumpCloud | Engineering+Support+Product Roles | Boulder, Colorado | Full-Time
| ONSITE|
[https://jumpcloud.com/careers/#careers](https://jumpcloud.com/careers/#careers)
Design and build the next generation of identity management and directory
software. We’ve built a disruptive new technology called Directory-as-a-
Service® and it is reinventing a two-decade-old monopoly, giving organizations
freedom of choice with their IT solutions.

-Sr. Software Engineer: Production exp w/C++, Java, Python or Node and willingness to learn Go (golang)

-Software Engineer in Test (SDET)- 5 yrs Go or Python ideal or exp with multi-lang (C++, Ruby, Perl); noSQL

-Software Engineer (OS Applications): Develop agent technology; Native desktop devs; system-level api work

------
mcmancsu
FullContact ([https://fullcontact.com](https://fullcontact.com)) | Denver,
Boulder | Full-Time | On-site

FullContact’s mission is to help the world stay fully connected, master its
contacts, and be awesome with people. (& yes - all roles include FULL medical
and $7,500 Paid PAID Vacation: [https://www.fullcontact.com/blog/paid-paid-
vacation/](https://www.fullcontact.com/blog/paid-paid-vacation/))

We are currently hiring:

* Senior Software Engineer - Data Platform

* Senior Solutions Software Engineer - Solution Engineering

More details about the open positions:
[https://www.fullcontact.com/about/careers/](https://www.fullcontact.com/about/careers/)

------
classyjim
Seatfrog -
[https://seatfrog.bamboohr.com/jobs/-](https://seatfrog.bamboohr.com/jobs/-)
London, UK - Onsite - Permanent - Full-time. We recently closed our Series A
funding. Why can’t you switch to a later train or grab a last minute upgrade
to business class when it suits you? And do it at your fingertips without
blowing the budget. At Seatfrog, we have an insatiable curiosity to not just
accept how things are done. With offices in London, Sydney and Tokyo, we’re
working with innovative partners throughout the travel industry to reinvent
what travellers can do when they’re on the go. E-mail me direct at
jamesp@seatfrog.com for more information. We are hiring across Product &
Engineering.

------
polymathnetwork
Polymath Is Hiring! | Toronto, ON | ONSITE or REMOTE Polymath is an interface
between financial securities and the blockchain, simplifying the process for
issuers to overcome the complex technical and legal challenges token creation.
We are currently hiring for the positions below!

Head of business development - APAC Region Family Office Lead- Cryptocurrency
DevOps Engineer Ethereum Dapp Developer Senior Full Stack Developer Senior
Solidity Developer Controller Corporate Accountant Customer Success Manager
Developer / Community Manager Events Marketing Manager Growth Marketing Lead
Product Manager Scrum Master Apply Here:
[https://polymath.bamboohr.com/jobs/](https://polymath.bamboohr.com/jobs/)

------
3Shape
3Shape develops and manufactures market-leading 3D scanners and software
solutions for dentistry and audiology. We have grown from 2 Danes to more than
1500 employees world-wide in 18 years. Our products stand out because of their
superior technology, as we invest heavily in Research & Development. We're
currently hiring:

* Lead Cloud Developer - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2134801/111446](https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2134801/111446))

* CloudOps Specialist - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2134861/111446](https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2134861/111446))

* Software Developer for 3D Scanning Application, Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2132497/111446](https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2132497/111446))

* Software Group and Project Manager, Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2134831/111446](https://3shape.easycruit.com/vacancy/2134831/111446))

A third of all 3Shape staff work in R&D. We work in cross-functional teams
taking pride in developing unprecedented innovations. R&D in 3Shape is built
on a culture of thinking differently. We embrace new ways to exchange ideas
together. This helps us to stay engaged with a broad canvas of engineering
skills and applications. We simply think and work in an agile way.

Get to know more about our Engineering team:
[https://youtu.be/Y0Pd1YNtcgw](https://youtu.be/Y0Pd1YNtcgw)

And meet Jesper Lomborg Manigoff, Vice President for R&D Software Development,
who explains how curiosity drives our development:
[https://youtu.be/R6d_s9NrLG4](https://youtu.be/R6d_s9NrLG4)

------
jaimemedicalbnb
Battlefy | Engineering | Vancouver, Canada | Full-Time | Remote Battlefy is
the leading esports technology platform that serves world-class companies like
Amazon Game Studios, Riot Games, Blizzard Entertainment, Nintendo, Coca Cola,
Red Bull, Alienware, and many more. We power their esports infrastructure
(managing tournaments, prizing, teams, real-time stats, seeding and brackets,
content creation, and communications).

We're looking for motivated engineers that have a passion for esports and
gaming. React/Angular/NodeJS/MongoDB/Postgres.

Reach out to jaime@battlefy.com if interested! Or, here's the job posting:
[https://battlefy.workable.com/j/81C755C92B](https://battlefy.workable.com/j/81C755C92B)

------
mkonecny
Lucova Inc. | Toronto | Full-Stack Developer | Full Time | Onsite
[https://www.lucova.com](https://www.lucova.com)

> Lucova Inc. is an emerging technology company headquartered in downtown
> Toronto with a North American presence. We bring technology, data and people
> together to enhance the human touch-points in the world of offline commerce
> - think IoT for physical stores. Our tools help brands realize their
> customer experience aspirations by turning customers’ smartphones into
> intelligent Bluetooth sensors that interact with the in-store point-of-sale
> infrastructure - informing staff of their customer’s presence on arrival,
> enabling hands free payments and generating opportunities for brand moments.

Our target market is the campus market and our mobile app is used to replace
the student's mealcard. Using the app you can place preorders, chat with the
campus Food Director to provide feedback, check-in to the cashier POS via
bluetooth (hands-free checkin) to enable mobile payments. You can also
register payment types such as credit card (we work closely with various
payment processors). Our mobile payment platform integrates with multiple
POS'es including our emerging in-house POS FIITPOS
([https://www.fiitpoe.com](https://www.fiitpoe.com)) and NownPOS
([https://www.nownpos.com](https://www.nownpos.com))

We're a Ruby + Java + Angular based company with a small group of developers
looking to add additional developers to our core team and have a heavy
influence on our company's direction.

Our culture is great and you get that startup feel while working with
experienced developers. We are looking for someone who is passionate about
solving problems and loves to get their hands dirty (if you full-stack then
it's a major bonus). We are located near Adelaide and Spadina.

Apply at [https://www.lucova.com/careers](https://www.lucova.com/careers) or
send resume to martin at lucova dot com

------
prthkms
StrideAI | Bangalore, India | Frontend, Fullstack, NLP, Devops | Full-time,
Intern | Onsite | [https://stride.ai/](https://stride.ai/)

StrideAI is a fast growing Cognitive Automation company. We work mostly with
large investment banks and insurance companies to bring efficiency and speed
to their operations. We do so by leveraging our proprietary AI platform.

To this end, we are hiring for the following profiles:

* Fullstack developer

* Frontend/Design

* NLP engineer

* Devops engineer

* QA automation engineer

Job perks:

\- Opportunity to work with a small cohesive team of smart people

\- We encourage our people to attend tech events, publish papers (sponsored by
the company)

\- Team outings, lunches etc

You can apply through [https://stride.ai/careers](https://stride.ai/careers)
or reach out to me directly on pratheek @ stride [dot] ai

Note: Internships are for NLP role only.

------
rahverma
Smokescreen | Software Engineer | Mumbai, India | ONSITE, REMOTE |
www.smokescreen.io

Experienced front-end/back-end engineer, adept with ReactJS and Node JS, to
work on a cutting-edge enterprise cybersecurity solution.

Our product has a very rich and interactive frontend that has involved solving
some complex and unique challenges, both on backend and frontend, and there
are new challenges yet to solve.

Experience with TypeScript or any statically typed language is a plus.
Experience with TDD is a plus. HTML/CSS and design skills are a plus.

Work with a rockstar team in a company with a 'by hackers, for hackers'
engineering culture.

Email: careers@smokescreen.io Or Apply here:
[https://www.smokescreen.io/careers/](https://www.smokescreen.io/careers/)

------
steejk
TrustFlight | Front End, Full Stack, UI/UX Engineers | Onsite Leamington Spa,
UK

TrustFlight is building the next-generation of Aviation record keeping systems
and tools for Airlines, Pilots and Maintenance Organisations. Through applying
Blockchain, in-aircraft hardware and advanced Machine Learning techniques, we
are at the forefront of transforming a heavily manual and paper-based
industry.

We are looking for developers to join our engineering team and lead the
development of our platform and client applications. It's an exciting time to
join as we're scaling and growing the platform to meet the needs of our
customers.

More information can be found at
[https://trustflight.io](https://trustflight.io) or send us a message at
jobs@trustflight.io

------
rpavuluri
Upsolve ([https://upsolve.org](https://upsolve.org)) | New York City |
Founding Software Engineer (React/Node/Postgres) | Full-Time and Volunteers
(We're a Nonprofit!)

Upsolve is an award-winning nonprofit technology startup that helps low-income
Americans get a fresh start after financial shocks. We do this through the
first software platform that automates Chapter 7 bankruptcy.

At Upsolve, you’ll help more people in one month than most nonprofits help in
several years. We’re supported by the top funders in our space. This includes
the Chan Zuckerberg Initiative, ex-Google CEO Eric Schmidt, the Robin Hood
Foundation, and the U.S. Government.

I'm the CEO/Co-Founder and would love to hear from you. Drop me a line at
rohan@upsolve.org.

------
gregcoombe
DeepMap | HD Maps for self-driving cars | Palo Alto, CA | ONSITE | Full-time |
Engineering | [https://www.deepmap.ai/](https://www.deepmap.ai/)

Our mission is to build revolutionary high definition mapping and localization
services for self-driving cars. Business Insider ranked DeepMap as one of the
top 17 startups launched in 2017 and one of the top 50 startups that will boom
in 2018.

We are looking for people with interests in computer vision, deep learning,
large-scale data processing, and of course maps! More information here:
[https://www.deepmap.ai/careers](https://www.deepmap.ai/careers)

If you have questions, email careers@deepmap.ai our reach out to me personally
gregcoombe [at] deepmap.ai

------
thunderheadjobs
Thunderhead Engineering
([http://www.thunderheadeng.com](http://www.thunderheadeng.com)) | Developer |
Full-time | Manhattan, KS

Thunderhead is a small company that has been making fire and evacuation
simulation software for over 15 years. Engineers all over the world use our
products to design safer buildings.

We are seeking full-time software developers for Java and C++ desktop
application development. This is a multifaceted position where you will learn
and work in a variety of disciplines including user interfaces, artificial
intelligence, and data visualization.

[https://www.thunderheadeng.com/job-
openings/#software_develo...](https://www.thunderheadeng.com/job-
openings/#software_developer)

------
tbabej
ProteinQure | Computational drug design | Full-stack dev | Toronto (onsite)

ProteinQure is building the next generation of computational tools to aid in
early-stage drug discovery. We're using a combination of physical simulations,
quantum computing and reinforcement learning to reimagine how pharma companies
create new therapeutics. The tools and molecules we are making hope to
transform the world.

We are seeking a Full Stack Developer to become an integral part of our drug
design team! You will be responsible for spearheading the development of our
distributed internal simulation platform.

Responsibilities: We're an early-stage startup and thus you will be working
closely with our CTO and CSO on extending and developing our internal
simulation platform, both on the frontend and backend. The simulation platform
analyzes and visualizes data that is collected from the compute nodes. To
address our scaling needs, and to leverage our resources efficiently, the
platform runs on a heterogenous mix of cloud and internal nodes. To handle the
complexity, you will rely on tools like containerization to cope with the
different environments. While emphasis is made on data collection,
preservation and internal system maintenance, your role will also involve the
use of public databases and APIs, visualization, scraping, development of JS
tools and UX design.

Nice to haves: Familiarity with Python data science stack Interest in quantum
computing and machine learning Basic understanding of protein structures and
modelling

Required Qualifications: Previous experience in software development, computer
engineering, or other related fields Familiarity with OOP-based Python 3,
testing frameworks, REST, software architecture Experience with web backend
development, databases, networking and containerization User level experience
with work in cloud-based VM environment (i.e. AWS, Azure, OpenNebula, etc..)
Linux system administration skills Passing knowledge of HTML5, CSS3 and
JavaScript Deadline and detail-oriented Strong analytical and critical
thinking skills

~~~
nwatson
Really? You're applying "quantum computing" (as opposed to perhaps "...
simulation")? A candidate with Python experience and interest in quantum
computing. BS.

~~~
dangirsh
My understanding is that ProteinQure is focusing on optimization algorithms
(like QAOA) supported by near-term quantum computers. These fall in the
category of quantum-classical hybrid algorithms, and are different than
quantum simulation.

Source: I went to two talks by the founder. It's an ambitious project, but not
BS.

------
jobsatjane
Jane | Santa Cruz, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.iheartjane.com](https://www.iheartjane.com)

Jane Technologies, Inc. has developed the cannabis industry's first real-time
marketplace, where consumers can discover and order cannabis online. We
believe in the cannabis industry's ability to bring well-being, health, and
love into this world, and it is our mission to bring confidence to the
cannabis shopping experience.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/jane](https://www.keyvalues.com/jane)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Developer: mailto:abe@iheartjane.com

Tech Stack: Backend: Ruby on Rails Frontend: ReactJS

------
laurah1066
Red Badger | Full Stack Software Engineer | London | PERM | ONSITE | www.red-
badger.com

Friendly independent consultancy based in Old Street, delivering complex
enterprise web applications for big brands such as the Financial Times, Tesco,
the BBC and many others. We also work on a number of social value projects
including the Pride in London App.

TDD, pair programming, code reviews are part of our agile delivery process. We
work in small X Functional teams of Delivery Leads, UX&D, Engineers and test.

You can find out more here: [https://red-badger.com/jobs/software-engineer-
consultant-nod...](https://red-badger.com/jobs/software-engineer-consultant-
node-java-javascript-react-native) or email laura.hasting@red-badger.com

------
slavoingilizov
Zopa | ONSITE: London (UK), Barcelona (Spain) | Full-time

We want to make people feel good about money. We launched the world's first
peer-to-peer lending business in 2005. Now we're building a next generation
bank in-house to offer more choices to our customers. We are customer driven,
have won multiple awards for customer service, we are growing and we want to
build a great team.

Tech stack: We have a microservice architecture built on top of Java & Kotlin,
Kubernetes and AWS. We use ReactJS for web and ReactNative for mobile. We like
building streaming applications on top of Apacke Kafka (Kafka Streams to be
precise), and actively participate in the Kafka communities in both London and
Barcelona. We use MS SQL Server of our relational DB. Overall, we like to use
the right tool for the job and don't follow the hype.

1\. Senior software engineer (Java, Apache Kafka)
[https://jobs.lever.co/zopa/fede4f8e-d48b-48e0-a693-e637124f1...](https://jobs.lever.co/zopa/fede4f8e-d48b-48e0-a693-e637124f1702?lever-
via=M08F42dtFH)

2\. Software engineer (Java)
[https://jobs.lever.co/zopa/a6697f95-028f-49b6-9dd0-2a450a18c...](https://jobs.lever.co/zopa/a6697f95-028f-49b6-9dd0-2a450a18cd82?lever-
via=M08F42dtFH)

3\. React Native Mobile Developer
[https://jobs.lever.co/zopa/f29dfab8-9c54-47aa-b2a7-1a014eb0a...](https://jobs.lever.co/zopa/f29dfab8-9c54-47aa-b2a7-1a014eb0acd8?lever-
via=M08F42dtFH)

4\. Front-end React developer
[https://jobs.lever.co/zopa/ab6cf1ad-b9aa-4d5b-a03c-7f9626caa...](https://jobs.lever.co/zopa/ab6cf1ad-b9aa-4d5b-a03c-7f9626caa37c?lever-
via=M08F42dtFH)

5\. QA Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/zopa/a9b5705b-d18e-4759-9752-7119a5367...](https://jobs.lever.co/zopa/a9b5705b-d18e-4759-9752-7119a536777a?lever-
via=M08F42dtFH)

------
codinghabit
CareCloud | Miami, FL | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.carecloud.com](https://www.carecloud.com)

CareCloud is transforming the healthcare experience with the industry’s most
modern, flexible and powerful cloud-based platform. We are a dynamic,
performance driven and growth oriented organization, seeking to attract and
retain the industry’s best talent. We have one of the best cultures in South
Florida and we use several of the latest and greatest technologies including
Kafka, AWS, Node, React but also have projects using Java, Scala, Rails and
more! Come join our awesome team!

We're hiring for many roles, including:

* QA Engineer

* Senior Fullstack Engineer

* Senior Backend Engineer

* Software Development Engineer

If you're interested, email me directly with [HN] in the subject line at
msavoury@carecloud.com

------
promptworks
PromptWorks | Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer, UX Designer,
Business Development Manager | Philadelphia PA | ONSITE
[https://promptworks.com/](https://promptworks.com/)

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir and JavaScript (mostly
React and React-Native).

[https://www.promptworks.com/jobs](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs)

------
nfrasser
Palette Gear | Desktop Software Developer - Photography Specialist |
Kitchener, Ontario | ONSITE |
[https://palettegear.com](https://palettegear.com)

Palette’s magnetically-connected sliders, dials and buttons offer
photographers and artists of all kinds a faster, more intuitive editing
experience.

At Palette, we’re interested in creating a new category of hardware and
software that bridges the gap between the physical and digital in a way that
recognizes we all work differently. We’re excited to see people use Palette’s
hands-on controls to make interaction more natural and enjoyable.

Apply at [https://palettegear.com/software-
developer](https://palettegear.com/software-developer)

------
pa7
Splunk | Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | Benefits
+ Equity [0]

My team at Splunk is currently looking for frontend engineers of all
experience levels to help build tools & visualizations to analyze and extract
insights from data utilizing state of the art frontend technologies.

Sounds interesting? Read more:

[http://bit.ly/frontend-at-splunk](http://bit.ly/frontend-at-splunk)

[http://bit.ly/senior-frontend-at-splunk](http://bit.ly/senior-frontend-at-
splunk)

Feel free to ping me at pwied at company name .com (add HN to the subject) if
you have any questions

[0] [http://bit.ly/benefits-and-perks-at-splunk](http://bit.ly/benefits-and-
perks-at-splunk)

------
gafferongames
Network Next | Software Engineers | Santa Monica, CA | Onsite (US Only)

Network Next is creating the internet fast lane for games.

We're looking for engineers who are passionate about making the internet
better for real-time traffic!

Our stack is kubernetes, docker, golang, C/C++.

Please email glenn@networknext.com for more information.

------
mamazaco
SOWISO | E-learning platform for Math & Science | Amsterdam | ONSITE | FULL-
TIME SOWISO is a flat and informal organization. You will immediately get a
lot of responsibility and trust. Therefore, we expect you to be able to work
independently, but also to be a team player.

You'll work with PHP (MVC), MySQL and JQuery, but also expect to see
Linux/bash, AWS, CI (Jenkins, GitLab), Puppet, webpack, etc.

Would you like to join us in creating our interactive software? Are you
challenged by developing a new online learning platform? And are you
passionate about education? Then get int touch via info@sowiso.com with
subject 'software developer'.

[https://sowiso.com/jobs.html#job4](https://sowiso.com/jobs.html#job4)

------
prattl
Hire an Esquire | Web Developer Roles | Pittsburgh, PA | Full Time | ONSITE |
[https://hireanesquire.com/careers/](https://hireanesquire.com/careers/)

We’re looking for mid-level and senior backend and full stack developers who
are passionate about writing clean and well-tested code. Our stack is built on
Python, Django + Django Rest Framework, and React + Redux, but candidates
don’t need to have experience with those specifically.

Hire an Esquire’s goal is to propel legal staffing into the future. We are
working on ground-breaking technology that blends industrial psychology,
matching algorithms, and a superb customer experience that is changing the
legal industry.

Please be sure to mention HN in your application!

------
jimnotgym
Enigma | ERP integration developer | Telford, UK | ONSITE

We are a rather reserved old world retailer/wholesaler/ecommerce with a
national presence in our sector. As a multi-channel retailer we have dozens of
last-mile type integrations to make our business work. Our stack is centred on
our Oracle based ERP, and includes Python, Bash and SQL. We are recruiting for
a relatively junior developer (in terms of salary I'm afraid) to come and
learn about our ERP and to learn about integrations and most of all business
systems. We are anything but modern as a company, but we work 37.5 hours and
are pretty low pressure. We do however have high standards! What we are really
after is someone with an inquiring mind. contact in profile

------
liangzan
Propine Capital | Head of Information Security | Singapore | Visa, Onsite |
Full-time, Salary + Options

Propine Capital is a fintech startup based in Singapore. We were incubated at
Entrepreneur First(www.joinef.com), and recently completed our Demo day in
July. We are building infrastructure for institutions to manage their digital
assets(cryto-currencies).

We are looking for a Head of Information Security to help secure our
infrastructure and our customer's assets. You will be developing and
implementing processes to contain security threats, implementing an incident
response structure and ensuring that compliance and governance is met.

If you want to join an early stage startup in Singapore, and make an indelible
impact, do contact us at zan@propinecapital.com.

------
ciju
ActiveSphere | Bangalore, India | ONSITE | Full Time | Software Engineer, Full
stack

We're a boutique software development/consulting company based in Bangalore.

Apart from client work, we spend time understanding and exploring diverse
topics. Sometimes these explorations lead to writings like compound
interest[1] and creating a visual primer on elixir streams[2], some other
times, it leads to discussions in ML or distributed systems[3], or readings
like Understanding Comics, or Art of multiprocessor programming. We care about
having colleagues with whom we can grow in our perspectives.

We pickup language and technology based on client work, or personal interests.
Most of our current work is in Elixir, Go, JavaScript, Python.

We built a distributed job scheduler in Elixir, a tunneling solution in Go,
TypeScript emacs mode (recommended at
[https://www.typescriptlang.org/](https://www.typescriptlang.org/)), a font
converter in Haskell, a DynamoDB emulator in Ruby, a remote debugger (in
JavaScript, and Go), a Youtube annotation extension in JavaScript and more[4]

The interview process usually involves a programming problem followed by a few
rounds of telephonic/in-person conversations. If interested, please reach out
to us at career[at]activesphere.com.

[1] [https://www.activesphere.com/compound-
interest/](https://www.activesphere.com/compound-interest/)

[2]
[https://www.activesphere.com/blog/2017/11/28/stream](https://www.activesphere.com/blog/2017/11/28/stream)

[3] [https://www.meetup.com/Papers-we-love-
Bangalore/events/25235...](https://www.meetup.com/Papers-we-love-
Bangalore/events/252355165/)

[4]
[https://www.activesphere.com/hacks.html](https://www.activesphere.com/hacks.html)

------
seanhandley
Stuart | Backend Engineer | Paris, London, Barcelona | REMOTE or ONSITE

Stuart is an on-demand logistics company with a B2B software platform. We have
a fleet of couriers (mostly bicycles, but others too) delivering a range of
goods and foods in cities across France, Spain, and the UK. Our platform is a
streaming geolocation service that connects businesses to couriers via a
smartphone app, web dashboard, and API.

Customers include Zalando, Nike, McDonald's, KFC, Just Eat, Ocado, and
Monoprix.

We're hiring for various roles, particularly backend engineers. Our systems
are mostly written in Ruby, but increasingly in Elixir.

Specific roles and application forms are here:
[https://stuart.com/jobs](https://stuart.com/jobs)

------
jonathanbull
[https://emailoctopus.com](https://emailoctopus.com) | LONDON UK / MANCHESTER
UK / VANCOUVER CA | ONSITE / REMOTE | PERMANENT / CONTRACT

EmailOctopus is making email marketing more accessible for small businesses
and individuals. Set up by two brothers in London in 2014, we’re a small and
proudly bootstrapped team with big ambitions. So far, we’ve attracted 20,000
customers who have trusted us to send 3.5 billion emails. Over the next few
years, we’re looking to improve our platform, expand our feature set and
significantly grow our customer base.

We're looking for full stack developers with experience in AWS. Knowledge of
PHP useful, but not essential.

Email jonathan [@companyname] .com

------
pfarrell
Cursor | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

At Cursor, we're bringing collaboration to the world of data analytics. We've
built a query tool and infrastructure to discreetly capture, organize, and
share analyst's work. Our tech stack is a mix of cutting edge and battle-test
frameworks. On the horizon, we have cool projects in search, SCM, messaging,
and containers.

* looking for curious and creative software and infrastructure engineers

* small, feisty, seed-funded startup moving towards a Series A this winter

* few steps from the Montgomery St. BART station.

check us out at [https://cursor.com](https://cursor.com) TechCrunch:
[https://tcrn.ch/2MIMaDv](https://tcrn.ch/2MIMaDv)

join.us@cursor.com

------
andrethegiant
Inflect | Front-end Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, Full-time |
[https://inflect.com](https://inflect.com)

Want to help make the internet better for everyone? Our small but growing team
is building products and tools for the internet infrastructure industry.

Front-end stack: React/Redux, Node.js, Next.js, Sass, Flow, Jest. More
details:
[https://stackshare.io/inflect/inflect](https://stackshare.io/inflect/inflect)

Please apply at
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/job/114a00e9](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/job/114a00e9),
or reach out to me directly at jason [at] inflect [dot] com.

------
sirsebastian
Figure | Full-Stack Software Engineer, Data Infrastructure Engineer | San
Francisco, CA | Onsite, Full-time, Internships Cloud infrastructure for
robots.

We're applying cloud-native technology and data infrastructure to robotics.
Our product suite provides data services (log ingestion, analytics, tracing)
and human-in-the-loop services (teleoperation, manual intervention, labeling)
for robots and other machines with visual and geometric sensor data.

Our technology stack includes Golang, Typescript, NodeJS, C++, React, React-
Native, k8s, ROS, industrial automation, and robot hardware.

Please apply at [https://angel.co/figure-works](https://angel.co/figure-works)
or with an email to people@figure.works.

------
austinc
Expeto | expeto.io | San Francisco | Onsite

We run private 4G/LTE networks using container technology. The idea is 4G
delivered as WiFi for remote locations with industrial equipment. Expeto sim
cards can roam off of private radios onto major carriers internationally with
data paths managed by our customers i.e. access to corporate VPNs or gateway'd
to the public internet.

Broad array of technologies: JVM languages (java, clojure, groovy), Postgres,
docker + kubernetes, telecom networking protocols, message queues.

Apply here: [https://expetowireless.recruitee.com/o/software-
engineer](https://expetowireless.recruitee.com/o/software-engineer) and
mention this hacker news post.

------
bilkoo
Operant.ai | Toronto. ON (ONSITE) | Full-time | Fintech/AI | Full-stack
developer CTO | [http://operant.ai/](http://operant.ai/) |

Our mission is to become the world’s leading debt collection intelligence
platform. We work with leading financial institutions and accounts receivable
groups to revolutionize the collections process. By integrating the rich data
and machine learning to personalize the collections approach in order to
improve customer experience, increase repayment rates and maximize retention.

We are looking for an entrepreneurial full-stack developer as CTO. Bonus if
you have experience in enterprise software, SAAS, and banking. Email me: allan
AT operant DOT ai

------
jcnhvnhck
SimplyCredit, Inc. | Elixir/Phoenix Engineer | SF (Preferred) or US remote |
www.simplycreditinc.com

We are looking for talented Elixir/Phoenix software engineers eager for a
defining role in building a company. As an early employee you will be
responsible for architecting and building key aspects of our platform, work
autonomously guiding the technologies we use and create, and help develop our
company and engineering culture. You’ll work directly with the founders who
have deep experience in consumer lending, data science and business
development from their work at companies FICO and Kaggle.

RESPONSIBILITIES

Design, develop and debug backend and frontend systems * Build RESTful APIs to
power user-facing website/mobile apps * Write secure code to ensure the
privacy and safety of sensitive user information * Interface with financial
system APIs such as the credit bureaus, payment systems and core banking
processors * Architect the backend to allow for sophisticated deployment of
machine learning algorithms and data science * Design and build the data
warehousing infrastructure * Define key workflow infrastructure including
automated testing, continuous integration, and continuous deployments

ADDITIONAL EXPERIENCE Experience with PCI compliance, payment systems or other
banking applications is a plus * At least 4 years of experience with
maintaining production web applications * Experience building consumer-facing
products

If you’re itching to get in on the ground floor of building a new product and
company, then we’d love to hear from you! Send an email with your resume to
jobs@simplycreditinc.com and let us know why you would be a good fit at
SimplyCredit.

At SimplyCredit, our mission is to redefine consumer lending as it is known
today. We believe in doing right by the consumer: no fees, no penalties, no
gotchas or fine print. We want to bring sanity back to lending and ensure that
consumers get the value and service they deserve. Using advanced technologies
we are creating credit and lending innovations in line with these values, all
delivered through seamless customer experience. www.simplycreditinc.com

------
benfs
Elliptic | Software Engineer | ONSITE | London | Full-time

We reveal the truth behind Bitcoin activity. Elliptic’s team of computer
scientists and former law-enforcement agents has developed software to make
Bitcoin activity more transparent and accountable. Today the world’s largest
banks and Bitcoin exchanges use Elliptic software to monitor billions of
dollars in Bitcoin transactions every month, and the top law enforcement
agencies use Elliptic software to investigate Bitcoin’s role in cases of
terrorist financing, arms trafficking, child pornography, and blackmail.
Elliptic’s software is recognized in the Bitcoin industry as the standard for
regulatory compliance and forensic investigations.

Open positions: Platform Engineer

* Proven experience with Java/C++ or Scala

* Strong CS fundamentals, including good working knowledge of algorithms, data structures, and concurrency.

* A passion for developing and mentoring team members

* Highly developed technical and people troubleshooting skills

* Expertise with data pipelines and modelling for analytic scenarios (SQL, NoSQL, Graph databases)

Javascript Engineer

* Proven industry experience with modern web development and frameworks

* Production experience with Javascript ES6, HTML5, CSS (and preprocessors), Node.js, Express and a front-end framework (React, Redux and Webpack preferred)

* Familiarity with testing frameworks (Mocha, Chai, Jasmine, Karma etc.)

* Comfort with asynchronous programming, be it callbacks, promises, streams...

* Good practical knowledge of data modelling, RDBMS (PostgreSQL preferred), and NoSQL solutions

* Familiarity with git source control

We are also hiring data scientists, dev-ops and sales, see all our jobs at
[https://www.elliptic.co/careers](https://www.elliptic.co/careers) or drop me
a message at ryan <at> elliptic dot co for more details (be sure to include
hacker news in the subject!).

------
ProtsenkoAlex
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark/
New York, USA | Full-time, Onsite/Remote

Airtame is a fast-growing startup. Our wireless streaming solution helps
people work better. We are based in windy Copenhagen, but have an office in
New York that takes care of our U.S. customers. We're currently hiring:

* C/C++ Windows Software Engineer - Copenhagen or Europe ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4058777002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4058777002))

* Software Engineer, Chromium Internals - Copenhagen, Denmark or New York, USA ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4069854002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4069854002))

* DevOps Engineer - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4036513002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4036513002))

* Senior Embedded Linux Engineer - Copenhagen, Denmark or Europe ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4010452002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4010452002))

* Web Developer - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4017568002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4017568002))

Our talented engineers are given significant ownership and responsibility over
projects. We value rapid iteration, continuous integration and testing, and we
are serious about producing high-quality, maintainable software. Frequent code
reviews, linting, and pairing are all integral components of our engineering
culture. We encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly
challenge ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems.

Get to know about our Engineering team:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUqPWEvMlg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUqPWEvMlg)

We sponsor work visas for non-EU applicants.

------
deusex_
Delivery Hero | Lead Python Engineer | Berlin, Germany | Full Time Onsite |
Visa support

One of our leads is going on a path to build his own startup and I'm looking
for a replacement for an established team of 5. I am looking for a tech lead
with a Python mindset and empathic leadership skills. The team is building and
now bringing live a Python-based platform we use to analyze and optimize our
geographical coverage. I promise a automated cutting-edge environment with
global scale and no firefighting. All focus is on building the best tool out
there.

[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oXLk8fwU&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oXLk8fwU&s=Hacker_News)

------
mjolnirhammer
Waypoint is hiring. We are a SaaS analytics and workflow application for
Commercial Real Estate. Our platform uses Laravel for the backend and React
for the front end.

This is a great opportunity to join a pre-Series A start up and have a big
impact. We're specifically looking for Front-End Developer just now:

[https://waypointbuilding.com/careers.html#front-end-
software...](https://waypointbuilding.com/careers.html#front-end-software-
engineer)

But we will likely hiring for other roles soon too. Ideally the FE candidate
will have 3 - 5 years of JavaScript Experience and specifically worked with
React and Redux.

Check out the job posting above and email hr@waypointbuilding.com if you are
interested.

------
forthwall
BlackSMS | SENIOR, MID-LEVEL | San Francisco, Palo Alto | ONSITE | VISA

We're a small team of 5 working on the future of secure enterprise messaging.
We're looking for a few engineers to join our team. Because we are small (I
myself am engineer number 1) you will have a great load of autonomy in how our
product will be designed, developed, and released. Come to join us - we've
hired a few engineers from Hacker News before and have never regretted it!

\--

Our Stack: Node.js, ElasticSearch, Firebase, React, React Native

\--

Roles:

* React Native/Mobile Engineer (React Native w/ some Android experience)

* Full Stack Engineer (Everything else)

\--

Apply at ([https://black-sms.breezy.hr/](https://black-sms.breezy.hr/)) or
send me your resume to my email: shub[at]blacksms.net

------
summitto
___C++ Developer @ Summitto_ __Amsterdam, Netherlands | Full-time | Onsite

We are building the largest invoice registration network of the world. The
purpose? Helping EU tax authorities to eliminate ___50 billion EUR in annual
invoicing fraud_ __. If you’re excited to build and design open-source
software which will be used by millions of companies, we are looking for you!
We 're hiring junior ánd senior developers at the moment. Experience with
cryptography is a plus, but not required!

Here’s a little taste of your challenge, you will help build:

\- a distributed systems consensus algorithm

\- fraud identification algorithms

\- secure interfaces and integrations

\- Testing infrastructure

Technologies: C++11, C++14, golang, python.

Contact: careers@summitto.com questions are always welcome!

------
valkyrieuk
Magic Works | Software Engineer | Android Platform Engineer | London | Onsite,
Visa | £50k - £75k | [https://magic.works/](https://magic.works/) At Magic
Works we believe that music is best shared – connecting, entertaining and
bringing people closer through a shared music experience. We've created ROXi,
a simple appliance that plugs into the TV, and brings unlimited music
streaming into the home. A set-top box with a Wii-style remote that includes a
microphone for voice commands.

We are looking to expand our team with people who are passionate about
creating a world-class product experience and thrive on challenge.

Our culture:

\- Ownership: We are a small team and everyone has to be a self-starter and
own their work

\- Collaboration: We feel that supporting others and welcoming input is key to
a high-performance environment and strengthening our architecture

\- Breadth: Everyone has their natural strengths, so you will be building and
improving code across our platform, it's a great place to learn and we need
people who relish that opportunity

\- Best practice: Practice and encourage quality engineering with test
coverage, modularisation, clean interfaces, and technical trade-offs

\- Pragmatism: Always striving for a balance between beautiful code,
maintainability, and time to market

React Native:

\- 4+ years experience in web technologies, experience with React Native (or
React), ES6, TypeScript

\- A keen eye for design, quality interaction and animation – we're competing
for our users' time on the TV, alongside games consoles

Android Engineer:

\- 3+ years experience with C++ and Java, high-level understanding of
operating systems and kernels (ideally Android)

\- Debugging, profiling Android apps, experience working with IoT and
bluetooth devices is a plus. Keen on learning new tech and taking ownership of
the platform

If this is of interest to you and would like to meet us, email us on
jobs@magic.works

------
iopeak
Asyncy | Engineer (frontend) | Amsterdam (+VISA) | Full-time | €60k | 1% |
[https://angel.co/asyncy/jobs](https://angel.co/asyncy/jobs)

Asyncy | Growth/Community Leader | Amsterdam (+VISA) | Full-time | €50k | 1% |
[https://angel.co/asyncy/jobs](https://angel.co/asyncy/jobs) Asyncy | Engineer
(backend) | Amsterdam (+VISA) | Full-time | €60k | 1% | Please email us :)

| Startup | Microservices | Serverless | DSL | Open Source | Kubernetes |
DevTools |

\- Culture: diverse, loving, passionate, fun, and inspiring.

\- Benefits: flexible work hours, unlimited vacation, startup culture, team
boat

\- Mission: Prototype to production in the most DRY, scalable, transparent,
developer friendly way possible.

\- Tech Pitch: DSL that choreographs microservices in a serverless
environment. Removing the unnecessary complexity of applications by moving
application logic into Stories and relying on microservices to do grunt work.
BYO code and containers.

\- Public Pitch: A new way of developing applications that focuses on business
goals instead of unnecessary complexity and operations by reducing technical
debt and pushing product to market quicker.

\- Stage: Private-Beta

\- Funding: Founder invested over $1M (private investment)

\- 100% Employee Owned

\- Stack: Vue.js, Python/Java/Go/Rust, Kubernetes, Docker

Passionately building a delicious programming language for serverless
microservices in Amsterdam. Join our awesome team as we create open source
developer tools that change the landscape of developing applications.

Inquire at hello@asyncy.com --
[https://angel.co/asyncy/jobs](https://angel.co/asyncy/jobs) Learn more at
[https://asyncy.com](https://asyncy.com) \--
[https://docs.asyncy.com](https://docs.asyncy.com)

------
guthriej
True Wealth | Zurich, Switzerland | UX Designer / Frontend Engineer | Full-
time | Onsite

True Wealth ([https://www.truewealth.ch](https://www.truewealth.ch)) is the
leading online wealth management platform in Switzerland. We have both direct
(B2C) customers as well as B2B relationships as a service provider for other
financial institutions.

We are looking for someone at the intersection of Design and Engineering to
take ownership of our front end. Ideally you have a great sense for how our
customers tick, can turn ideas into visions, and those visions into code. We
have a small team of full-stack engineers who look forward to having someone
to take the lead when it comes to design.

Your role in bullet-points:

\- Lead front-end projects (design, prototyping, iteration with business /
engineering / external designers, implementation)

\- UX and styling expert within the engineering team

\- Front-end programming in Typescript & React

\- Ownership of CSS architecture, visual styling and consistency

\- Ownership of web site, blog platform and digital marketing assets

We offer:

\- Responsibility, ownership and influence on the further development of our
best-in-class roboadvisory solution

\- Exciting development projects, both B2B and B2C

\- Competitive salary package, solidly financed company and real-world FinTech
exposure

\- Modern and lean open source stack based on Typescript, React, Java 10,
PostgreSQL, Linux, Docker

\- Cloud-based hosting, continuous integration and deployments, code review

\- Flexibility, exposure and opportunities to work across the entire stack,
depending on preferences and skills

\- Office in Zürich (near station Zürich Binz SZU, 2 stops from HB)

If you're interested, send us a mail with your CV, references, and some public
samples of previous work to hr@truewealth.ch. Please note that you must be
eligible to work in Switzerland.

------
airrobb
BounceX | UI Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite | Full Time

Hey all, we’re hiring an Javascript Engineer (React/Redux) with 3-5 years of
professional experience. We’re building the next generation of UI’s for each
of our product lines. If you like solving tough and meaningful problems in
elegant ways, check us out.

[https://www.bouncex.com/careers/job-
details/?id=1220063](https://www.bouncex.com/careers/job-details/?id=1220063)

Also have a bunch of other open Engineering roles for GoLang and JS check them
out here: [https://www.bouncex.com/careers/](https://www.bouncex.com/careers/)

------
sandrobfc
Imaginary Cloud | Web Developer | Lisbon, Portugal | Full-time | ONSITE

Imaginary Cloud is a successful and fast-growing company, working to design
and develop cutting-edge web and mobile products.

We are looking for a detail oriented and highly aspirational developer to join
our team and get stuck into some challenging, exciting projects.

Check out this job opening and apply at:
[https://www.imaginarycloud.com/positions/web-
developer](https://www.imaginarycloud.com/positions/web-developer)

Find out about other Imaginary Cloud job openings at:
[https://www.imaginarycloud.com/careers](https://www.imaginarycloud.com/careers)

------
mattbooy
Phantom | Python Developer, Front End Developer, Analyst | London, UK |
ONSITE, Full-Time | [https://phantom.land](https://phantom.land)

Phantom is a forward thinking digital creative agency based in Old Street,
London, United Kingdom. We are currently expanding the team and have vacancies
for mid/senior python engineers, front end developers of all levels and a data
analyst/strategist.

No matter what the role, we love Phantoms to be involved in everything from
strategy to delivery, working collaboratively with the entire agency to find
unique solutions to some amazing briefs. To help facilitate this we have our
own bar in the office and the cupboards are always stocked with snacks and
treats. Most importantly we have an awesome development and creative team in
place and are looking for more like-minded people who will keep pushing the
agency forward.

A small sample of the technologies, languages and frameworks we use include
Angular, Three.js, Unity, GCP, ES6, Django and Flask. Some recent projects
we've worked on include a Cardboard VR Experience for Google
([https://phantom.land/work/petra/](https://phantom.land/work/petra/)), a
personalised playlist generator for London Grammar
([https://phantom.land/work/moodmix/](https://phantom.land/work/moodmix/)),
Market Finder
([https://marketfinder.thinkwithgoogle.com/](https://marketfinder.thinkwithgoogle.com/))
and an interactive piece for the TATE Modern featuring music by Sigur Rós
([https://phantom.land/work/states-of-
matter/](https://phantom.land/work/states-of-matter/)).

Please check out our site
([https://phantom.land/jobs](https://phantom.land/jobs)) for more info on the
current jobs available. Alternatively send matt@phntms.com an email directly
with your CV and any relevant information. Would love to see any recent or
personal projects in your email.

------
rahimnathwani
Oakam | London, UK | Full-time | Product Managers, Data Scientists, Software
Engineers, UX Design/Research |
[https://www.oakam.com/](https://www.oakam.com/)

I co-founded Oakam >10 years ago. We give loans to people ignored by banks and
mainstream lenders, helping them with their financial needs today, and helping
them build their credit history. We make automated loan decisions with a
unique combination of traditional and alternative data and, of course, have
proprietary machine learning models. We have lent more than £350 million in
small loans to date, and are growing fast.

We still have a lot to do to improve our models, incorporate new sources of
data, make our application form+process smoother, re-design and re-build parts
of our back-end systems to get ready for international expansion, and more. So
we're looking to hire for several roles:

Data Scientists
[[https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=10](https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=10)]

UX Designer
[[https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=11](https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=11)]

UX Researcher
[[https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=12](https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=12)]

Mobile Engineers
[[https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=8](https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=8)]

Software Engineers
[[https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=13](https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=13)]

DevOps/SRE
[[https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=9](https://oakam.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=9)]

You can submit your application online or, for more info, email me
rahim.nathwani [AT] oakam.com

------
glorithm
Tread | Toronto, Ontario, Canada | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://tread.io/](https://tread.io/)

Tread, we are a technology company building software for the construction
industry. We are looking for multiple solid software engineers who will help
us disrupt the construction space. Our primary stack is React / Go / GraphQL /
Postgres, with iOS and Android apps. If you are interested in learning more,
reach us at careers at tread.io or you can check out our AngelList -
[https://angel.co/tread/jobs](https://angel.co/tread/jobs).

We are a Techstars 2018 Toronto company.

~~~
lucidone
Are you open to remote workers located in Ontario? Toronto's real estate is
exorbitant and nobody likes the world's worst commute.

~~~
glorithm
We will consider remote in Ontario.

------
inconvo
InConversation | Software Engineer | Old Street, London, UK | ONSITE |
[https://www.inconversation.net](https://www.inconversation.net)

Stack: NodeJS, VueJS, Typescript, AWS, Docker, Terraform

We are a well-funded start-up building an audience conversation platform. Our
technology makes two-way conversations possible at scale, and is used by
brands, publishers and organisations to better engage with, understand and
hear back from their audiences and constituents.

As one of our first technical hires, your input will help to create not only a
great working environment but also the foundations for a competent engineering
team.

Please contact me at joao@inconversation.net with any questions.

------
jsamuel
ServerPilot | Tucson, Arizona | Phoenix, Arizona | Full-Time | ONSITE

We’re a growing server management startup that makes it easy to use
DigitalOcean and other cloud providers for hosting websites.

In Tucson, we’re hiring a Linux Systems Engineer.

[https://angel.co/serverpilot/jobs/420427-linux-systems-
engin...](https://angel.co/serverpilot/jobs/420427-linux-systems-engineer)

In Phoenix, we’re hiring a Technical Account Manager:

[https://angel.co/serverpilot/jobs/415600-technical-
account-m...](https://angel.co/serverpilot/jobs/415600-technical-account-
manager)

Apply through AngelList or email jobs at serverpilot.io.

------
adambutler
Ordoo | Bristol, UK | Front-end Developer | Full-time |
[https://ordoo.co.uk](https://ordoo.co.uk)

Ordoo is a fast-growing startup that saves people time by ordering ahead for
food and drinks at venues and conveniently handling payments on the app.

We're looking for a front-end developer as we look to accelerate our product
development, mature our platform and continue to provide a great user
experience.

You can find out more about the role and apply at
[https://app.ordoo.co.uk/team/front-end-
developer](https://app.ordoo.co.uk/team/front-end-developer) or email me
directly on adam@ordoo.co.uk

------
boling11
Privacy.com | Senior Software Engineer | FULL-TIME | New York, NY (NYC /
Brooklyn) | ONSITE | $120k - $160k (USD), 0.1 - 1% equity

Come help us build and scale Privacy.com. We're building the world's safest
and easiest way to pay online. In less than two years since launch, we've
saved users over $100,000,000 in unauthorized and unwanted transactions.

About Us

Privacy is a new way to transact without sharing your personally identifiable
information or credit card number. Generate a new card number for every
purchase with just 1 click. You don’t use the same password everywhere, why
use the same card number?

We're a rapidly growing, fintech company backed by tier 1 investors expanding
our engineering team to keep pace with our growth. We believe that there is an
enormous opportunity to improve the lives of millions of people by building
financial tools that are both safe and delightful to use.

As an early team member, you will make a significant impact on both the
product and culture. You'll have the chance to work directly with everyone in
the company on a multitude of interesting technical challenges across payment
processing, banking APIs, fraud detection, scale, and predictive analytics.

Why apply?

    
    
      -  Competitive compensation and equity 
      -  Medical / dental / vision coverage
      -  Snacks, stocked fridge, and pantry
      -  Choose your own Apple equipment
      -  Pet friendly office
      -  Commuter Benefits
      -  Flexible vacation policy; take time when you need it
      -  Our office is located in a beautiful loft in downtown NYC near most trains
    

Apply via Angel List or drop us a note jobs@privacy.com

Senior Frontend Engineer: [https://angel.co/privacy-com/jobs/361133-senior-
frontend-eng...](https://angel.co/privacy-com/jobs/361133-senior-frontend-
engineer)

Senior Backend Engineer: [https://angel.co/privacy-com/jobs/172194-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/privacy-com/jobs/172194-software-engineer)

------
rdgthree
Flip ([https://flip.lease](https://flip.lease)) | Backend Engineer | New York
| REMOTE, SALARY:100k-140k

Flip is the easiest way to sublet or get out of your lease. We're hiring 3
talented engineers to join our small, engineering focused team.

Our team cares about doing things right over doing things quickly. We're 75%+
engineers, and we pride ourselves on few meetings. We're focused on creating
an amazing experience for renting, and we're building out every tool core to
that experience.

We're hiring for:

* Backend engineer (Python experience is useful)

* Frontend engineer (Design experience is necessary)

* Mobile engineer, iOS focused (our app is built in React Native, but our head of mobile is a Swift expert so we're flexible)

Reach out directly to jobs@flip.lease with a portfolio (we don't care about
resumes as much as pure output). This is a job post for FE, but has details
about how we operate: [https://angel.co/livewithflip/jobs/243287-frontend-
engineer](https://angel.co/livewithflip/jobs/243287-frontend-engineer)

Cultures we look to emulate are Stripe and Airbnb, so if you like and respect
those companies give us a shout.

Our current team:

[https://dribbble.com/BurakAslan](https://dribbble.com/BurakAslan)

[https://dribbble.com/jon-hargreaves](https://dribbble.com/jon-hargreaves)

[https://dribbble.com/owensbla](https://dribbble.com/owensbla)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/daniel-van-der-
merwe-438a1158/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/daniel-van-der-merwe-438a1158/)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gracemekarski/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gracemekarski/)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jose-santiago-
casanova-36729ba/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jose-santiago-
casanova-36729ba/)

and me!

[https://dribbble.com/RDGthree](https://dribbble.com/RDGthree)

~~~
debuggerpk
do you hire outside of US?

~~~
rdgthree
As long as it's within PST - EST we'll consider it. Timezones outside of that
range are tricky to work with at our current size. Maybe in the future though!

------
juergenvogel
Solvemate | Berlin | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://www.solvemate.com/](https://www.solvemate.com/)

Solvemate is a tech company from Berlin that is making customer support fast,
painless, and cost-effective. Our platform lets companies train a virtual
agent to integrate on their site or in their app.

We're looking for

    
    
      - API Engineer – Python
      - Platform Engineer - Python
      - Python Software Engineer
      - Machine Learning Engineer
      - DevOps Engineer
      - Angular Developer
      - React Developer
    

[https://www.solvemate.com/careers](https://www.solvemate.com/careers)

------
ntate22
Containership | Software Engineers | FULL TIME, ONSITE |
[https://jobs.containership.io/apply/Duixk8XQ2y/Kubernetes-
Su...](https://jobs.containership.io/apply/Duixk8XQ2y/Kubernetes-Support-
Solutions-Engineer)

Containership Cloud Platform is Kubernetes offering that makes launching and
managing your Kubernetes clusters across providers or on-prem easy. We are
actively looking to hire a new Kubernetes Support Engineer to join our team!
Check out the job postings for more information.

You can submit your resume at the link listed above or contact me at
nick@containership.io if you have any other questions.

------
majke
Cloudflare | Warsaw, Poland | Full-time | Onsite

Cloudflare is hiring in multiple locations, including San Francisco, London,
Singapore, Austin, Champaign, Munich, Beijing.
[https://www.cloudflare.com/careers/locations/](https://www.cloudflare.com/careers/locations/)

A small team in Warsaw is hiring developers excited by: \- Linux Kernel
(network stack, ebpf tracing) \- System engineering (low level packet
wrangling) \- Data science around HTTP L7 attacks (tracing botnets, preparing
infrastructure and methodologies for Machine Learning)

If this sounds interesting, shoot me an email at marek@ or get in touch via
twitter.

------
sabalaba
Deep Learning Hardware Company

Lambda Labs | Director of Sales | San Francisco, CA (Dogpatch) | Onsite | Full
Time

* Build and manage a team of sales representatives

* Attract, hire, on-board, and retain top sales talent

* Partner with executive team to build sales organization

Required Experience:

* 5+ years of sales leadership experience

* Bachelor's Degree in technical field (e.g. CS, Physics, EE, Math, Stats, etc.) a plus

===

Lambda Labs | System Software / GPU Cloud Infrastructure Engineer | San
Francisco, CA (Dogpatch) | Onsite | Full Time

* Architect and author GPU cloud management software

* Build reliable, scalable, highly available systems

Required Experience:

* Bachelor's degree in technical field (CS, Physics, EE, Math, Staistics, etc.)

* Prior experience building system software or in a SRE-like role

* Linux experience, Bash/Shell scripting

Send work experience and resume to work@lambdal.com.

------
crt87
Moat | New York City

I work at Moat (now part of the Oracle Data Cloud). We are 50 engineers and 20
testers in NYC working on stopping ad fraud and bringing fairness and
transparency to the online ad world.

We are hiring for a leadership position in devops and infrastructure.

Additionally, we are hiring for all experience levels for frontend, backend,
and data science roles.

We use Python, JavaScript, React, Postgres, Kinesis, Spark, Docker, and
Kubernetes, and we’re scaling a platform that processes billions of events per
day.

Email moat-engineering-jobs_us [at] oracle.com with "Moat Hacker News" in the
subject to apply or learn more.

[https://moat.com/jobs](https://moat.com/jobs)

------
ri_hutch
BitMEX | Senior Software Engineers, SREs, Head of Data Science | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE | bitmex.com/careers

BitMEX is the largest cryptocurrency exchange by volume (~$5B/day) and is
rapidly expanding our Engineering, DevOps and Data Science teams at all
levels. As one of the fastest-growing companies in the Cryptocurrency and
Fintech space, we provide a unique, trading-focused experience to digital
currency markets.

Our engineers enjoy global cross collaboration, work on a challenging and
cutting-edge tech stack and a generous learning and development budget of
$10,000 annually.

If interested, please email people@bitmex.com and visit bitmex.com/careers for
more information.

------
jgyllen
Peek | Software Engineer - Backend | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time

Peek makes the world's tours & activities easily bookable — anytime, anywhere.

We're looking for talented engineers to come work on our backend services in
Ruby and Elixir. Join us!

See the full job description and apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/peek/jobs/1284563](https://boards.greenhouse.io/peek/jobs/1284563)

Check out the rest of our stack: [https://stackshare.io/peek/peek-
stack](https://stackshare.io/peek/peek-stack)

If you have any questions, feel free to email jacob AT peek DOT com.

------
aphexairlines
Snap | Software Engineer | London, UK | Onsite | Full Time

Our team in London builds systems to help creative people make the best
content. We are looking for Software Engineers to help us keep pushing what
can be done with content on a mobile device.

We build full-stack systems for people to create content, maximize engagement,
analyze performance and provide actionable insights. You will work on our
Story Studio product, bringing together narrative arrangement, creative tools
and content management that can scale to Snapchat-size audiences. Technical
curiosity, willingness to learn and a focus on the end user are keys to
success in our space.

Feel free to contact me at dsilva@snapchat.com

------
redahalib
www.winwinly.com [CTO/ FullStack dev] – Co-founder position – Attractive
Equity – __ __Dear all, Not yet incorporated, but accepted into Startup School
Advisor Track and already applied to the acceleration program ( YC W2019 ),
Winwinly is looking for a CTO / FullStack dev to develop and launch its beta
version. If you would like to join the adventure (remote work) with a top team
(Reda : VP engineering firm with 6 years exp, Entrepreneurship and Innovation
Mgt from EmLyon, Sophia : Senior Banker with 5 years exp & our mentor Michel :
Director of EmLyon incubator), feel free to contact me => reda@winwinly.com

------
ChewyTechJobs
Chewy Engineering | Boston, MA | Full time/onsite:

Senior Java Engineers & Full Stack Engineers:

[https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/1224285?gh_jid=1224285](https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/1224285?gh_jid=1224285)

hewy is hiring for our Customer Technology team in Boston, Massachusetts. This
is a high-profile position that will have exposure across the entire business,
influencing the vision and implementation of designs and features for this
critical platform. As part of a dynamic team, this role offers a tremendous
opportunity for professional growth in the leading online pet retailer in the
US.

------
acharalambides
Insider inc. | Director of Engineering - Engagement

Interested in joining a growing digital media company? Know how to get the
best out of engineers while helping them learn and grow? Passionate about user
experience and engaging users?

We are looking for an inspiring, talented Engineering Manager to head up our
Engagement & Mobile team at Business Insider. If you are interested, check out
the listing below...

[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/di...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/director-
of-engineering-engagement-dfm9K2StGr6it2dNDWqL8o)

------
DanFeldman
Starsky Robotics (YC S16) | Perception, Gen. Software Engineer, ML Engineer,
Data Engineer, Controls Engineer, Behavior Planning Engineer| San Francisco,
CA | Onsite | Full-time We're working to make trucks autonomous on the highway
and remote controlled by experienced drivers for the first and last mile. Our
self driving trucks will make roads safer while giving drivers meaningful work
close to their homes and families. Looking for:

\- Senior & Junior Gen software engineering (Platform team) - C++ expertise

\- Controls Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer, Perception Engineer

\- Data Engineer - Own and improve our entire data pipeline and reporting
workloads. Support a 2TB/week pipeline, and a growing collection of data
needs.

\- Behavior Planning Engineer (Machine Learning & Data Science combo)

\- "Full Stack" Truck Tech Engineer: Help scale our trucking operations in any
way possible. In charge of product discovery, development, deployment, and
design for our trucking business.

\- Internship (SW or EE): On a limited basis, we are open to extremely
talented internship candidates. In addition to a resume, attach anything that
will show us that you’re exceptional (non-school projects, side-businesses,
etc).

\- Commercial Truck Drivers

We currently run our trucks autonomously on the highway, with freight. We are
looking for awesome engineers who are comfortable working on a scrappy, driven
engineering team. The team takes an extremely active role in the development
and testing of Starsky Trucks on highways across the US.

We use Python, C++, and lots of bash scripting. We are a group of PhDs,
masters, bachelors, college dropouts, and high school interns all working
together. No matter your experience, we're looking for intelligent folks who
have a history of diving excitedly into new fields. Able to sponsor all visas.
All positions non-remote unless otherwise specified.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/](https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/)
or email me (daniel + company email) with any questions.

------
brainnwave
Brainnwave | Frontend JavaScript/React | Edinburgh, Scotland (Onsite) | Full-
Time

You will be part of a small team building bespoke business intelligence tools.
You won’t be bored, nor micro-managed. The tech stack is young, so you still
have the opportunity to influence the development of a clean and modern ES6,
React and Python 3 codebase.

What we can offer you:

\- Unlimited holidays

\- Flexible working

\- Competitive salary

\- Space to grow – we encourage projects or interests outside work.

What you can offer us:

\- Passion for what you do and a willingness to learn new technologies.

\- Commercial experience with frameworks like React and AngularJS.

\- Impressive skills in: JavaScript, LESS and SASS CSS.

[https://brainnwave.com/careers](https://brainnwave.com/careers)

------
jscalisi
GRAIL | Software Engineer, Security Engineer, DevOps, Quality Engineer,
Software Project Manager | Menlo Park, CA | Onsite |
[https://grail.com](https://grail.com)

GRAIL is a life sciences company whose mission is to detect cancer early when
it can be cured. GRAIL is using high-intensity sequencing, population-scale
clinical trials, and state of the art software engineering and data science to
develop blood tests for early-stage cancer detection. We have multiple
openings across our engineering team:
[https://goo.gl/JZYo7b](https://goo.gl/JZYo7b)

------
jaxgeller
Upright Labs | Frontend Engineer | Washington, DC | ONSITE | Full-Time |
$90-120k+

Upright Labs builds multichannel ecommerce software for retailers. We make it
really easy for retailers to sell online, everywhere. Our software processes
thousands of items each month and has helped retailers sell 5m in inventory.
We are looking for talented frontend engineers with great product sense. We
are a team of 5 and growing quickly, hoping to get to 7 by end of year. Our
stack is rails on the backend, all react on the frontend. Goal for this
quarter is to start working in typescript into our stack!

Feel free to reach out directly to me at jackson at uprightlabs dot com

------
makowskid
Senior PHP back-end programmer / ONSITE / FULLTIME / Tech – Singapore

Apply here:
[https://bemyguest.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=21](https://bemyguest.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=21)

Established in 2012, BeMyGuest is the leading provider of tours, activities,
and attractions in Asia. The multi-award winner has been named as the Best
Tours & Activities Website at the 2015 and 2016 TravelMole Asia Pacific Web
Awards, the Best Business Innovation at the 2016 Singapore Tourism Awards, and
the fourth travel company on Fast Company’s list of the World's Top 50 Most
Innovative Companies in 2016. Joining our talented development team you will
get to improve your skills whilst working on a fast-growing platform that is
helping to power Asia's travel industry. We also take training and
professional growth seriously, we focus on promoting good software practice
and work on a varied technology stack which means you will learn and grow as a
developer whilst working here.

Responsibilities: \- Helping to build and maintain complex, fast, and scalable
applications \- Being involved in estimating and delivering development
projects to a high standard. \- Working collaboratively with the rest of the
team to plan, coordinate and deliver work throughout a project's life-cycle \-
Contributing to the overall design and development of the products we build
and support, with a focus on scalability, usability, maintainability, and
performance

Skills and requirements: \- Ability to write fast and scalable applications \-
Ability to write quality and well-documented code \- Expert in PHP7 and
relational databases with at least five (5) years of experience \- Good
knowledge of Unit Testing and Test Driven Development \- Experienced user of
source control with Git (Github) \- Good knowledge of best-practice for web
application security. \- Experience in integrating with third party platforms
using different APIs \- Experience in PHP frameworks (Symfony, Laravel, etc.)
\- Prepared to move to Singapore \- You need to work Independently and have
excellent communication skills \- Be prepared to show us some code from your
recent projects.

687474703A2F2F6269742E6C792F326F456A4F764F

------
GASTROFIX
GASTROFIX | iOS Software Engineer | Berlin | Onsite | Fulltime

We are GASTROFIX. Being one of the most successful providers of cloud-based
POS systems in Europe, we cover the entire spectrum of the catering and hotel
industry and have interfaces to all important hotel systems, merchandise
management and accounting software.

For our headquarter in Berlin, we are looking for a Senior iOS engineer (m/f)
to be part of our ambitious multicultural agile software development team that
improves and extends our POS app.

More information about the position:
[https://bit.ly/2HXXeWU](https://bit.ly/2HXXeWU)

------
sudarsan108
Thales eSecurity | San Jose, CA| Onsite, Full time|

Linux kernel engineers at the intersection of data security and cloud
technologies

Please see [https://jobs.thalesgroup.com/job/san-jose/principal-
software...](https://jobs.thalesgroup.com/job/san-jose/principal-software-
engineer-linux-kernal/1766/9080129)

Please apply at [https://thales.wd3.myworkdayjobs.com/Careers/job/San-
Jose/Pr...](https://thales.wd3.myworkdayjobs.com/Careers/job/San-
Jose/Principal-Software-Engineer-Linux-Kernal_R0036659)

------
phantomas1234
Novo Nordisk Foundation Center for Biosustainability (DTU Biosustain) | Full
Stack Engineer | Copenhagen Denmark | ONSITE | VISA

The Center for Biosustainability at the Technical University of Denmark is an
international research center developing next generation cell factories and
bioprocesses for sustainable production of high-value chemical compounds as
well as protein-based products. The center uses advanced metabolic engineering
techniques and computational biology ensuring efficient and cost-effective
design and construction processes.

Engineering a living cell is an incredibly hard task. Mathematical and
computational models are being developed in order to make computer-aided
design of biology possible. The project we are hiring you for is about
building a web platform to provide easy access to metabolic models so the
development of new strains becomes faster and cheaper. The platform already
has the capabilities of modifying cells right in your browser window and
constraining the models with real experimental data in order to gain insights
about cellular metabolism. You can get more information about the project at
[http://dd-decaf.eu/](http://dd-decaf.eu/) and take a look at the platform
itself at [https://app.dd-decaf.eu](https://app.dd-decaf.eu).

The Job:

We are looking for a full-stack developer with a strong focus on the front-
end. You will be dealing with biological concepts every day, discovering the
best ways to operate with genes and biochemical reactions. Deep understanding
of biology is not a requirement though, most of the developers in the
institute were able to gain the necessary knowledge after joining our team.
Our technology stack at the moment is

* Angular, Angular Material, Typescript * Python3.6 for the backend services (Flask) and core scientific libraries * Postgres, MongoDB, Redis, Neo4j * Docker

More information available here: [http://www.dtu.dk/english/about/job-and-
career/vacant-positi...](http://www.dtu.dk/english/about/job-and-
career/vacant-positions/job?id=2675cc6e-040d-4ae6-b01a-01a1ab58be7c)

------
axvk
Vimbly | New York, NY | Onsite, remote full time within 5 hour time difference
of New York, and onsite interns
[https://www.vimbly.net](https://www.vimbly.net)

Position: Node Developer - With MySQL.

Vimbly has a portfolio of companies with a range of all sizes. We take pride
in matching developers with projects where they'll be able to utilize their
strengths and can continue learning.

Hiring process - Resume, 20 min phone interview, 1 hour technical interview
with a coding exercise, in-office/remote interview.

Email dev-recruiting@vimbly.com and include HN + the position you're applying
for in the subject line.

------
mjam
HealthRhythms | Android Developer | New York City, USA | Full-time | Onsite

At HealthRhythms, we are working to make it easy to measure and care for
everyone’s mental health. Our mission is to redefine not only how we measure
and treat mental illness, but how we optimise wellbeing as a whole.

We're looking for independent thinkers who care deeply about the problems
we're solving. If being one of the first 10 employees at an exciting,
government-supported, startup in a meaningful field sounds exciting to you,
please get in touch.

Find out more: [https://goo.gl/jW6PnX](https://goo.gl/jW6PnX)

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Software Engineers, QA, Designers | San Francisco & Pleasanton,
CA | Onsite or Remote (US Only)

We're a biotech company developing novel software, hardware, and biochemical
systems to give scientists new methods of discovering the mechanisms behind
cancer and immunology. We're growing our software team of currently nine
engineers (including myself) and four QA engineers to help develop and release
three novel products this year.

We started out in 2012, but scientists are already really excited about our
technology as evidenced by the company seeing $71 million in revenue in 2017
(double our revenue in 2016). We're working hard to continue this trend this
year. This month we announced our first acquisition which will allow us to
accelerate development of technology to determine which segments of DNA are
currently being read.

You can find out more about our massively parallel pipelines as well as our
visualization software at
[https://support.10xgenomics.com/](https://support.10xgenomics.com/). We
manage our pipelines with Go, develop analysis code using Rust and the
NumPy/SciPy stack, and drive our front-end applications with React/Redux. No
previous biological experience is required, but if you're interested there are
an abundance of opportunities to learn! You'll work with a team who are alums
of YC, Google, Facebook, 23andMe, MIT, Harvard, Caltech, and more.

We're currently hiring for all types of software roles including full stack,
front end, back end, infrastructure, UI, QA engineers as well as a product
designer. You can see the full listing at our careers page:
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/).
Feel free to email me if you think you're a good fit for these or really any
role at our company or if you just want to chat. You can reach me at
kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com or @kevinwuhoo.

[1]: [https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/28/sofbtank-
backed-10x-genomics...](https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/28/sofbtank-
backed-10x-genomics-buys-epinomics.html)

------
jsmeaton
Kogan.com | Full Stack Developers, Front End Engineers, Back End Engineers |
Full Time | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE |
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/)

Kogan.com is a pioneer of Australia's online retail industry and Australia’s
largest pureplay online retailer. Our software engineering team have end-to-
end responsibility from idea to launch for all kogan.com built apps -
including Kogan.com and dicksmith.com.au as well as purchasing optimisation
and other internal applications. We see our high volume, large scale apps as
an exciting opportunity for innovation and revolution - both in technology and
business. We welcome new technologies, ideas and ways of working.

To give you an idea on our stack we use Python and Django on the backend;
React on the frontend and tools/technologies such as: Elasticsearch, AWS,
Trello, Docker, Postgres, Redis and eClaire (our open-source Trello card
printer for our physical wall
[https://github.com/kogan/eClaire](https://github.com/kogan/eClaire)). We run
an Agile practice - adhering to our processes and refining them through
retros.

Check out what some of our engineers have written:
[https://devblog.kogan.com/](https://devblog.kogan.com/)

Our careers page has a pretty good rundown on our team and hiring process:
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/) Our in
person interview is generally focused on debugging a python script or
javascript on a laptop, with full access to google/docs/tools you prefer. We
want you to succeed. We're interested in how you get there.

If you've got any specific questions about our team or process I'll be happy
to answer below.

We're looking for juniors, seniors, and everything in between. If you’d like
to apply, send an email to dev.jobs@kogan.com with the subject line beginning
with "HN: " and some content about who you are.

------
LightsCamera
Street Contxt | Toronto | DevOps Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://streetcontxt.com/](https://streetcontxt.com/)

Street Contxt is reinventing client coverage in capital markets. We enables
sell side brokerages and independent research firms to efficiently and
profitably cover their buy-side clients from every value segment with their
research products, democratizing investor's access to information. We leverage
proprietary machine learning technology and patented systems to enable our
customers to target the right client with the right content, giving both the
research provider and consumer a competitive edge in the market. Street Contxt
brings transparency, accountability, scale, and profitability to institutional
research distribution and consumption, allowing firms to scale and stay ahead
of changing regulations.

The term DevOps Engineer means many different things, to many different
people. As a DevOps Engineer at Street Contxt, you will:

    
    
      - Architect and deploy microservices, while continuing to maintain our production environment
      - Help us continue to improve our continuous deployment system, increasing our deployment velocity
      - Champion security, continually improving our security posture and integrate industry best practices in our work
    

Reporting directly to the CTO, success in the role requires a pragmatic
approach. You will be encouraged to stay up to date with the latest tools,
trends and techniques and will be tasked with recognizing when shiny, new
things are right for the business - and when they’re not. We currently use AWS
(primarily ECS with RDS for PostgreSQL), Ansible, Molecule, Terraform, Consul
and Packer. We offer:

    
    
      - Competitive compensation
      - Stock option grants
      - Breakfast + lunch provided daily Monday -> Friday
      - $2500/year for professional development
      - An experienced, tight-knit engineering team
    

To apply - use the following link:
[https://goo.gl/fVLMJm](https://goo.gl/fVLMJm)

If you have questions or are looking for clarification on any of the above -
my name is Jackson Mullins and I can be reached directly at
jackson@streetcontxt.com

------
compumike
Triplebyte (YC S15) | San Francisco | Full-time | On-site |
[https://triplebyte.com/](https://triplebyte.com/)

Triplebyte is a hiring marketplace for software engineers, making the hiring
process more meritocratic. We're growing fast and are currently hiring in a
number of areas:

* Lead Product Designer

* Content Manager

* Head of Growth

* Marketing Manager

For engineering roles, apply at
[https://triplebyte.com](https://triplebyte.com). For non-engineering roles,
apply at [https://triplebyte.com/about](https://triplebyte.com/about)

------
talavasek
Prague, Czech Republic, EU (REMOTE) | [https://avospy.com](https://avospy.com)
and [https://imageric.com](https://imageric.com)

* Avospy.com is website monitoring SaaS, with instant alerts, SEO analyzer, spying competitors and much more.

* Imageric.com is free stock photo website, free vectors and videos.

Both websites are based on PHP 7, MySQL, framework Nette, AWS and multiple 3rd
party softwares (REST-API, SOAP).

We are looking for senior PHP developer with Amazon Web Services experience,
anywhere in European union. We are small agile team.

info@avospy.com or info@imageric.com

------
sriprasanna
CurrencyFair | Backend and Frontend engineer | Dublin, Ireland |
Visa/Relocation sponsorship

CurrencyFair is an online peer-to-peer currency exchange marketplace. We
recently acquired €20 million funding for our Asian expansion.

We need 1\. Front-end engineers - ReactJS, CSS3 and HTML5. Experience with
Wordpress is a plus. 2\. Back-end engineers - Java and/or PHP.

Please see the detailed job description here.
[https://my.hirehive.io/currencyfair](https://my.hirehive.io/currencyfair)

Feel free to apply through the link or you can send me your directly at
sprasanna at currencyfair dot com

------
TripleH
FABERNOVEL Technologies (ex. Applidium) | Paris, Lyon | ONSITE | Full Time /
Interns | Mobile / Backend Software Engineer

FABERNOVEL Technologies is a design and technology boutique, focused on
delivering both innovative and industrial mobile products. Working with us
means evolving among experts in an environnement where creativity means
quality. Right in the center of Paris and Lyon.

Full job description here:
[https://www.welcometothejungle.co/companies/applidium/jobs](https://www.welcometothejungle.co/companies/applidium/jobs)

------
parthad
HackerEarth provides enterprise software solutions that help organizations in
their innovation management and talent assessment endeavours.

Join our team to work on the game changer products!!

HackerEarth | Engineering Manager (python,Django) | Onsite | Bangalore, India

HackerEarth | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | Onsite | Bangalore, India

HackerEarth | Senior Frontend Engineer (React, Redux) | Onsite | Bangalore,
India

Kindly visit our career page for more info -
[https://www.hackerearth.com/companies/hackerearth/jobs/](https://www.hackerearth.com/companies/hackerearth/jobs/)

------
figgybit
Moda Operandi is the global destination for luxury fashion, providing bespoke
access, brand discovery, and unparalleled curation. At M'O you will have the
unique opportunity to innovate, inspire others, and engage with fashion at the
highest level.

Last Dec we raised 160MM [https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/moda-
operandi](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/moda-operandi)

We just got a new CEO after our last one retired. He came from Tesla, where he
was the Vice President in charge of developing the North America and EMEA
markets. [https://www.marketwatch.com/press-release/moda-operandi-
name...](https://www.marketwatch.com/press-release/moda-operandi-names-ganesh-
srivats-as-ceo-2018-07-23)

We are expanding like crazy. So fast that I posted the job descriptions in an
S3 bucket!

[https://s3.amazonaws.com/careers.modaoperandi.com/Data+Scien...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/careers.modaoperandi.com/Data+Scientist.pdf)
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/careers.modaoperandi.com/Director+o...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/careers.modaoperandi.com/Director+of+Data+Warehousing.pdf)
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/careers.modaoperandi.com/Director+o...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/careers.modaoperandi.com/Director+of+Platform+Engineering.pdf)
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/careers.modaoperandi.com/Senior+Dat...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/careers.modaoperandi.com/Senior+Data+Warehouse+Engineer.pdf)
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/careers.modaoperandi.com/Serverless...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/careers.modaoperandi.com/Serverless+API+Architect.pdf)

We are looking for engineering in NYC or those who are willing to relocate. We
have all the benefits that are expected from a technology company.

If you are looking to build the next state of the art e-commerce discovery
platform, then please send me an email jon@modaoperandi.com

------
cldwalker
ReifyHealth | Full-time Software Engineer, Data Engineer, Engineering Manager
| Boston | ONSITE, REMOTE (U.S.) | $100-150K + equity

Hi. We are building clinical trial software that makes a difference in
people's lives. Clinical trials are slow, unpredictable and expensive and we
aim to improve this for everyone's benefit. We have multiple apps in
production and have plenty of interesting features coming up. We care about
building meaningful products, providing delightful user experiences and
actively listening to our users with the goal of continuous improvement. We
actively use, contribute to and author open source libraries. We care about
having a good remote culture and bring remoters in quarterly.

We are hiring for four positions (full stack developers feel free to apply to
Frontend and Backend positions):

* Senior Data Engineer: Kafka, PostgreSQL, Clojure - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/258735ad-71d0-4ebe-b551-fb...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/258735ad-71d0-4ebe-b551-fbbcf2f3213c?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

* Engineering Manager ($100-160K): [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/a9f1ad89-11f3-43aa-b94a-bc...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/a9f1ad89-11f3-43aa-b94a-bce4662cc9b2?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

* Junior to Senior Frontend Engineer: HTML, CSS, ReactJS, ClojureScript - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11e7f5a8b78f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

* Junior to Senior Backend Engineer: ClojureScript, Clojure, PostgreSQL - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06e19f5939a2?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

We value diversity and believe the unique contributions each of us brings
drives our success. If this sounds exciting, we'd love to hear from you!

------
bignerdvana
Big Nerd Ranch | Android Developer | Atlanta,GA | Onsite | Remote

Big Nerd Ranch specializes in developing business-building mobile and web apps
for our clients. We also teach students what we've learned through our
signature immersive bootcamps, and every year we release new books in our
best-selling series of Big Nerd Ranch Guides.

We are looking for full-time Android engineers to join the team in Atlanta.
Learn more about us!
[https://www.bignerdranch.com/about/careers/](https://www.bignerdranch.com/about/careers/)

------
Qworg
Transparent | Seattle, WA | Multiple Positions | ONSITE | Full-time |
$80k-180k with equity

Are you shocked at how hard it is to move money? How expensive it is?
Transparent is a well funded stealth fintech looking to solve how money moves
in the US and the world.

Our stack is Rust, Go, and cryptography, but we really value those who are
opinionated team players, can quickly master new technologies, and are excited
about making a difference.

We're especially looking for senior software developers and applied
cryptographers, but if you can write code, I'd love to talk to you -
jeff@transparentinc.co.

------
lsemel
Muck Rack | New York or Remote | [https://muckrack.com](https://muckrack.com)

Muck Rack is looking for a talented individual to join our fast-growing tech
startup in New York. Our mission is to make journalists, PR pros and marketers
more successful. Muck Rack offers tools that help media professionals find and
contact the most relevant journalists for their stories, and monitor how their
stories perform.

You’ll be working alongside the CTO and engineering team, and with product
managers and designers, to execute major technical projects on Muck Rack, lead
the building of new features, and help shape our engineering culture and
processes.

Our tech stack includes Python, Django, Celery, SASS, Redis, Elasticsearch,
Nginx, Gunicorn, Varnish, and Ansible.

You'll be successful if you:

\- Have significant experience working on a complex, high-traffic site,
particularly at a startup or software-as-a-service company.

\- Have extensive experience with Django, Python, and other software in our
tech stack, with a willingness to learn in those areas where you have less
experience.

\- Enjoy working with and collaborating with designers, UX experts, and
product managers to create outstanding features.

\- Have experience leading other engineers to ship major features on schedule.

\- Enjoy helping others grow as developers and become successful.

\- Take pride in the quality of the code you write. Your code is readable,
testable, and understandable six months later. You adhere to the Zen of
Python.

\- Are able to manage complexity in a large project, and incur technical debt
only after considering the tradeoffs.

\- Work well in a fast-paced development environment with testing, continuous
integration and multiple daily deploys.

\- Can work well with remote developers.

\- Are interested in journalism, news, media or social media.

More info: [https://muckrack.com/job/14/senior-software-
engineer](https://muckrack.com/job/14/senior-software-engineer) or email
jobs@muckrack.com

------
caseus515
Preferred Networks | AI Researchers & Engineers | Tokyo | ONSITE, VISA,
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/)

We are a startup with ~150 members based in Tokyo, focusing on developing AI
for Autonomous Driving, Robotics, and Bio-Healthcare. We love open source and
are actively developing CuPy and the deep learning framework Chainer:
[https://github.com/cupy/cupy](https://github.com/cupy/cupy)
[https://github.com/chainer/chainer](https://github.com/chainer/chainer)

We have one of the world’s largest private GPU clusters, with 1024 NVIDIA
Tesla P100 and 512 V100 32Gb GPUs. Using our cluster we achieved the world
record at that time of training on ImageNet in 15 minutes:
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110) . Recently, we got the 2nd prize out of 454
teams in the Google AI Open Images - Object Detection Track challenge on
Kaggle.

We have a strong emphasis on research, and our technical advisor is Pieter
Abbeel (UC Berkeley). We continuously publish at top conferences like ICRA,
ICCV, CVPR, ICLR, ICML, NIPS, NAACL, CHI, etc. We are a gold sponsor of NIPS
this year. Learn more about our research activities here:
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/activities](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/activities)

So far we have raised over $100 million from Toyota, FANUC, Hakuhodo DYHD,
Hitachi, Mizuho Bank, Mitsui & Co, Chugai Pharmaceutical and Tokyo Electron.

We have a western-style working environment with attractive salaries and
benefits in the heart of Tokyo. Ability to communicate in either English or
Japanese is OK. We are looking for talented individuals with skills in various
areas related to cutting-edge AI applications in many industries. Find out
more, and apply for all positions here: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/jobs](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/jobs)

------
4lc1d3
Doctor Today | Mobile app developer | Rome, Italy | REMOTE | Visa | 30-40k
USD/year + shares 0-1% |
[https://www.doctorsinitaly.org/en/](https://www.doctorsinitaly.org/en/)

We are breaking the doctor-centric paradigm of healthcare, by building a
patient-centric experience. Booking a doctor online when you need it, should
be as easy as getting a taxi. No hassle, simple and free. See what we do here
[https://docita.ly/youtu18](https://docita.ly/youtu18)

We are looking for someone who will help us create, develop and maintain a
beautiful app, engaging and easy to use. The app will communicate with the
back-end booking system, allowing for a smooth management of all requests.

We are a growing a promising startup engaged in an ethical business, solving a
very real need in the simplest possible way. We are looking for someone who
loves the idea and has the technical capabilities to effectively contribute to
the mission.

The team is small and diverse, you would be leading the tech development, and
there are plenty of growth opportunities for professionals joining at this
stage.

The person we hire will be in charge of developing a cross-platform mobile
app. Additionally, the same person will manage changes and updates of the
front-end websites.

We are looking for someone who: \- Knows how to write good code, clean and
scalable \- Loves innovating, experimenting, learning by doing \- Loves
working, is enthusiastic and genuinely wishes to share knowledge \- Is willing
and open to discuss, debate and work with the rest of the team (mostly non
tech!), looking for the best possible solution to any challenge.

Required Skills Experience in developing crossplatform mobile apps in React
Native; experience in integrating client-server communication with RESTful
API; experience in web design, UI/UX, PHP, Javascript, Graphic Design, HTML,
CSS, MySQL, Wordpress, Cross Platform Mobile Development, Linux, Responsive
Design, Bootstrap, React Native

Candidate must be willing to stay in Rome for the first 2 months, then can
continue working remotely.

Apply via email to contact [at] doctorsinitaly (dot) org

------
qth10
Thanx ([https://www.thanx.com](https://www.thanx.com)) | SF, DEN, Remote |
Fullstack Engineer | ONSITE/REMOTE, Full-time | $100K-$170K, top-notch equity
|
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/thanx/jobs/903207](https://boards.greenhouse.io/thanx/jobs/903207)

Americans spend more than $5 trillion on restaurants, retail, and services
each year. Nearly 90% of those transactions happen in a real-world store. Data
is king and online, it powers personalized customer experiences and product
recommendations. Offline, however, it’s still 1999. Brands are blind to their
customers, causing them to spend more and more money on “megaphone” marketing
with the same message to everyone. The result is an ever-increasing wave of
generic spam that makes it hard for consumers to build deeper, data-driven
relationships with their favorite brands. No wonder brick-and-mortar stores
are being left behind. Thanx is fundamentally changing that. As the CRM for
offline merchants, Thanx personalizes every interaction between a merchant and
their best customers, resulting in measurable increases in revenue for
merchants and far greater personalization for consumers.

Think of us as Salesforce meets Google Adwords for offline retail.

Thanx is backed by some of the best investors in the world — Sequoia Capital,
Icon Ventures, and Andy Rachleff (CEO Wealthfront, cofounder Benchmark
Capital), to name a few.

Engineering • Team: early engineers at AWS, Cloudera, Climate, Zenefits, Okta.
Experience from successful product companies like Disney, Google, and
Facebook. This is an elite engineering team, period.

• Growth: 10x YOY data growth; $100M+ delivered to merchants; 200% team
growth; modern, rapidly-evolving platform -- adopted Golang, Elasticsearch,
NLP, React, React Native, GraphQL, and added 5+ new microservices; all in the
last 12 months. And we are just getting started.

• Culture: data-driven decision-making, risk-taking, no hierarchy,
collaboration & shared responsibility, testing and continuous improvement. As
a remote-friendly team, we have flexible work hours. We take time off as
needed. We work and play hard -- be warned, when it comes to Mario Kart, we
are super competitive!

------
fluxsauce
Kink.com | San Francisco, CA | Multiple Positions | Onsite | Full-Time |
[http://jobs.kink.com/](http://jobs.kink.com/)

\- Director of Technology \-
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/kink/job/oYBP7fwf](http://jobs.jobvite.com/kink/job/oYBP7fwf)

\- Senior Systems Administrator -
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/kink/job/o1v17fwo](http://jobs.jobvite.com/kink/job/o1v17fwo)

Email jonpeck at kink dot com with questions.

------
RemineJobs
Remine|ONSITE (Washington DC)|Open to REMOTE (US)| Full-Time www.remine.com

We've created a big data map based solution for real estate agents. Grown from
25 to 160 employees in the last 10 months. Great benefits- unlimited PTO,
flexible schedule, free insurance.

Senior Full-stack Engineer Senior Frontend Engineer Shared Services Engineer
DevOps Machine Learning Engineer

Technologies- Python, React, Node.js, AWS, JavaScript

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/remine#.WqaTGpPwYbM](https://boards.greenhouse.io/remine#.WqaTGpPwYbM)

or contact- erin@remine.com

------
bbhughes12
DRW | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time | drw.com

DRW is a diversified, technology-led principal trading firm. We trade our own
capital at our own risk, across a broad range of asset classes, instruments
and strategies, in markets around the world. As the markets have evolved over
the past 25 years, so has DRW – growing to include real estate,
cryptocurrencies, venture capital and several industry acquisitions.

We are currently hiring for the following position:

Software Engineer, London:
[https://grnh.se/2b22f0791](https://grnh.se/2b22f0791)

------
Beans0063
Retention Rocket | Data Science | React/Ruby Engineer | San Diego or REMOTE

Retention Rocket helps leading eCommerce retailers develop better, more
profitable relationships with customers through our predictive marketing
software platform. As one of our first engineers you'll have a direct impact
on our product and technical direction. You will play a key role developing
architecture and UX. If you enjoy innovating with a small team, architecting
solutions and building products with scalability in mind please email
brian@retentionrocket.com

------
SpecialistEMT
Lambda Investments (
[https://lambdainvestments.com](https://lambdainvestments.com) ) - front-end
engineer. Local/remote, Lviv, Ukraine. Have to start locally.

We specialize in developing front-ends for big clients and optimizing them.
Working with 2 multi-billion dollar clients at the moment.

Salary $15-25k depending on experience.

* WordPress * PHP * JavaScript * Apache/Nginx * GIT * SASS * Memcache

We're working on Wordpress stuff like [https://unhype.com](https://unhype.com)

apply at: jobs@lambdainvestments.com

------
sdbrady
Fact Labs | Founding Engineer | San Francisco and New York (NYC) | Onsite or
Remote (US only) | Full Time Building models in spreadsheets is broken.
Spreadsheet models break down when you alter them, modularize them, or add
more collaborators. Analysts in banking, investment management, and operations
have gotten by with spreadsheets but not without enormous time and effort
spent hacking around their many limitations.

Fact Labs has developed a more powerful, more collaborative modeling paradigm
that is inspired by logic programming and applied ontology yet is still
accessible to sophisticated but non-programmer analysts. We are a small,
funded, early-stage team with significant domain experience with our target
customers. The team previously worked together on a distributed search and
data management startup and sold the company a few years back.

What we are looking for:

Fast, deliberate learners eager to translate concept into practice OR
experienced hands ready to take significant design ownership

Strong computer science fundamentals, including algorithms and data structures

Experience with one of the following through professional, academic, or
personal work:

\- Database design and implementation (query processing/planning,
database/storage engines)

\- Language design and implementation (parser generators, interpreters,
virtual machines, compilers)

\- Logic programming (Prolog, Datalog, SAT/SMT solvers, etc.)

\- Optimization (constraint satisfaction, combinatorial optimization, linear
programming, etc.)

Language experience: C / Rust

Self-starting attitude with strong communication skills (especially written)

The modeling experience we’re building is unlike anything out there. If you
believe that spreadsheets are not the last word in end-user programming, reach
out to us (stephen [at] fac.tt) and tell us a little about yourself (bio,
resume, or LinkedIn). We’d love to hear from you and show you what we’ve been
up to!

[https://angel.co/fact-labs/jobs/404135-founding-software-
eng...](https://angel.co/fact-labs/jobs/404135-founding-software-engineer)

------
jph
Omniex.io | San Francisco & Santa Monica | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://omniex.io](https://omniex.io)

Omniex is a fintech crypto startup building a complete front-to-back office
solution for institutions to trade crypto-assets.

We are hiring for front end UX/UI in React an Node, back end in C++ and
python, product management, QA, office manager.

See AngelList [https://angel.co/omniex/jobs](https://angel.co/omniex/jobs) and
email me directly jhenderson@omniex.io

------
tim_lynott
Backend Software Developer (C++/C#)| Susquehanna International Group (SIG)|
Philadelphia, PA| ONSITE and VISA Candidates Accepted| sig.com

We place software developers across all of our front, middle and back office
teams. Throughout the interview process, we’ll discuss your skills and goals
so we can match you with the team where you’ll be successful from day one.

If you’re a C++ or C# developer then we want to talk to you. No finance
experience needed just the willingness to learn.

Interested in learning more? Email me at tim.lynott@sig.com and we’ll set up a
time to talk.

------
algorithmia
Algorithmia | [https://algorithmia.com/](https://algorithmia.com/) | Engineers
| REMOTE / Seattle / NYC / Vancouver

Java (Scala) microservices / Docker / Kubernetes

Algorithmia is “DevOps for AI/ML”. We power both the largest public
marketplace for algorithms as well as mission-critical workloads for our
enterprise customers.

Please apply at:
[https://algorithmia.com/careers](https://algorithmia.com/careers)

or email: allyssastanley at algorithmia.io

------
dueyfinster
Ericsson | Java/JEE, C++, Python | Athlone, Ireland | Full-time | Onsite |
Visa (Relocation package)

We build the next generation of network management, analytics and
orchestration solutions.

We're currently working on 5G, going live with trials and helping our
customers in the race to the connected society.

You can see all the positions here:
[https://jobs.ericsson.com/jobs?page=1&location=Athlone&stret...](https://jobs.ericsson.com/jobs?page=1&location=Athlone&stretch=10&stretchUnit=MILES)

------
danhilltech
ALMA | front end (js) | Washington DC | fulltime | onsite

We're hiring our second engineer to focus on our front end site and apps.
We're a seed funded startup helping make philanthropy easy for everyone.

I'm the CEO and wrote all the code so far. My co-founder and I lead
product/growth at Airbnb the last six years. Check out
[https://alma.app](https://alma.app) for more. Email me on Dan at alma.app or
on Twitter @danhilltech. Can also help relocate from Bay area.

Stack is react, react native, golang, on aws.

------
alice-cl
LENDIX| Data Scientist | Amsterdam (NL) | Full-Time | lendix.com

Lendix is reinventing the way SMEs get financed in Europe, using cutting edge
technologies. you will be our first employee 100% dedicated to Data. We are
looking for a highly technical, hands-on and mission-driven Data Scientist in
charge of building an advanced data model on which all the company will rely.

more info:
[https://lendix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=72](https://lendix.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=72)

------
nickhalfasleep
Trimble - SketchUp | Boulder, Colorado. | C++ / Java / TypeScript / Node.js /
AWS

Help bring 3D to everyone in the world. A great product, working with great
people, for great customers. We have a diverse group of people and keep a
healthy Work/Life balance that help us make great solutions for our customers.
Looking for Engineers in development as well as Testing.

[https://www.trimble.com/Careers/job-
search.aspx](https://www.trimble.com/Careers/job-search.aspx)

------
fgizzard
Osaro | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://www.osaro.com/](https://www.osaro.com/)

Osaro is a San Francisco-based startup company applying deep reinforcement
learning technology to next-generation industrial robotics applications.

We're looking for software engineers, deep learning engineers, and roboticists
(especially with experience in motion planning).

Apply at [https://www.osaro.com/careers/](https://www.osaro.com/careers/)

------
Runtastic
== Runtastic | Data Software Engineer | Linz, Austria | ONSITE | VISA ==
[https://runtastic.jobbase.io/job/2vip9u1i](https://runtastic.jobbase.io/job/2vip9u1i)

We believe in supporting people to improve their fitness and overall health.
With more than 220 million downloads of our apps and 115 million registered
users on Runtastic.com, we face unusual and fascinating challenges everyday.

YOUR MISSION

As our new Data Software Engineer, you will join our data team in building our
central data platform and making use of the treasury of data. Your tasks will
include:

\--Integrating data from various sources into our analytics platform (based on
Hadoop, MS SQL Server, and Qlik)

\--Developing data models and schemas together with our squads

\--Creating and implementing data science models in collaboration with data
scientists, developing data products based on machine learning and running
them in production infrastructure

\--Managing and curating the available data to assure its quality and
availability

\--Operating and continuously improving the data architecture and toolset to
fit the evolving requirements of an agile business

YOUR PROFILE

\--Degree in Business Informatics, Computer Science, or a related field
(university or higher technical institute)

\--Advanced programming skills in at least one language (i.e. Python, Java, R,
C#, MDX/DAX)

\--Ability to convert complex business systems and requirements into technical
concepts and solutions

\--Preferably, professional experience in using Hive, Spark, Flume, T-SQL,
SSIS, SSAS, and SSRS

\--Passion for new technologies and for creating value from data in a fast-
changing environment

\--Very good English skills

Interested? Apply now:
[https://runtastic.jobbase.io/job/2vip9u1i](https://runtastic.jobbase.io/job/2vip9u1i)

And here’s the fine print: The minimum salary is EUR 33,510 gross per year.
But that is certainly the very least we can do for you. Your actual offer
depends on your skill set and experience.

------
yuripetusko
Bridebook | London, UK | Full-Time | REMOTE

[https://bridebook.co.uk](https://bridebook.co.uk)

Bridebook is looking for 1x Front-end developer and 1x Full stack developer.
We have a fully distributed development team. We use latest stack of React,
Redux, Flow, Fela, Node/koa, AWS, firebase.

Front end dev needs a strong cssInJS experience Full stack dev needs a strong
Node / microservices experience

Frontend Dev: bridebookcouk.homerun.co/ux-front-end-developer Full-Stack:
bridebookcouk.homerun.co/full-stack-developer

------
valentinu
Leeruniek | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | full-time | on-site | €40K-60K |
[https://leeruniek.nl/](https://leeruniek.nl/) Leeruniek is hiring one or two
experienced engineers to help building tools that empower teachers to deliver
excellent education in the schools from Netherlands. You can reach me at:
valentin@leeruniek.nl

We're mainly using python(django-rest-framework) and js(react). DB wise we're
using postgres and the infrastructure is hosted on Google Cloud.

------
eaglehead
Botmock | Front-end Engineer | Ottawa, Remote (USA/Canada)

Botmock is a powerful prototyping tool for conversational apps for platforms
like Amazon Alexa, Google Assistant, Facebook Messenger, Apple Business Chat
and more. We are looking to hire a front-end engineer that can help us take
our application to next stage.

[https://botmock.com](https://botmock.com)

We have a simple and honest hiring process and usually make a decision with 48
hours of our interview call.

Interested? Email me at obaid@botmock.com and let's talk!

------
vruiz
simplesurance GmbH | Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time
[https://www.simplesurance.com/](https://www.simplesurance.com/)

We are building one of the world’s leading platforms to make insurance
accessible. Since 2012, we are proudly “Made in Berlin”: we are very
international with 150+ people from over 30+ countries working daily in our
central Berlin office. Our internationalism is reflected also in our business
since we are active in over 28 countries.

InsurTech is just taking off [https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-
insurance/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-insurance/) and we’ve
been there from the beginning.

What we are looking for:

    
    
      - DevOps Engineer (f/m): For lovers of infrastructure as code and service orchestration.
      - React Software Engineer (f/m): For the interested in the React ecosystem, from web to mobile native.
      - Golang Software Engineer (f/m): For hardcore gophers.
      - Language-agnostic Software Engineer (f/m): For pragmatic developers always looking to learn new things.
      - Full-stack Software Engineer (f/m): For PHP and Javascript allrounders.
    

Email: jobs@simplesurance.com |
[https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/](https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/)

------
valentinu
Leeruniek | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | full-time | on-site | €40K-60K |
[https://leeruniek.nl/](https://leeruniek.nl/) Leeruniek is hiring one or two
experienced engineers to help building tools that empower teachers to deliver
excellent education in the schools from Netherlands. You can reach me at:
valentin@leeruniek.nl

We're using python(django-rest-framework) and js(react). DB wise we're using
postgres and the infrastructure is hosted in Google Cloud.

------
caydian
Honeylove | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | Customer service rep |
www.honeylove.co

We are an SF fashion startup who designs and manufactures functional and
stylish undergarments for women. We've experienced tremendous growth over the
Summer, and are expanding our team in key areas to better serve our customers.

As an early team member, you will play an integral part in our success. Our
goal is to build an environment where everyone can use their strengths and
feel empowered to develop in new areas. You will be encouraged to share ideas
and suggestions, and we will do our best to reward your hard work and
exceptional contribution.

Job Description

We currently need support in various customer service duties. We have a lot of
inbound interest and questions pertaining to how our product works, as well as
an ever-growing list of customers who need different sizes and assistance in
tracking their orders. This may sound easy, but when it is done well it brings
a level of ease to the customer and builds their trust for our brand. We are
looking for someone who can assess customer's needs and be able to suggest the
quickest/effective solution, while positively representing our brand.
Politeness, diplomacy, and efficiency are essential in doing this well.

In addition to communicating with customers who need help, you will also be
asked to process exchanges and returns. Items arrive at our local post office
daily, and you will collect these packages, open and review the items, and
process the customer's request (be it an exchange or refund). Attention to
detail and the ability to neatly tie up loose ends is very important. If you
are very organized, you will be great at this.

Other tasks may include taking support calls, answering calls from our website
chat widget and responding to messages via email and Facebook. We will get you
up to speed one skill at a time, and pretty soon you will know how to do
everything.

Please note that you will be working out of an office in Hayes Valley, and
therefore telecommuting is not an option for this job.

Job Type: Full-time

Salary: $15.00 to $20.00 /hour

If interested, email andy@honeylove.co with your resume. Also, please tell us
why you are interested in this job. Thanks!

------
xmpir
Prescreen | DevOps Engineer | Vienna | Onsite | Full-time [https://xing-
se.jobbase.io/job/271slv3w](https://xing-se.jobbase.io/job/271slv3w)

Prescreen is building recruiting software for the future. We got acquired by
Xing last year and are increasing engineering, product and sales teams in
Vienna.

For jobs other than DevOps see:
[https://prescreen.io/en/careers/](https://prescreen.io/en/careers/)

------
tmaly
Compliance Technology Programmer, Greenwich CT, Full-time onsite

This is a great opportunity for those looking to break into the Fintech
industry. I lead a small team, and I am looking for two people to join. One
location is in Greenwich CT and the other is in Midtown NYC. Apply online
today

[https://careers-
interactivebrokers.icims.com/jobs/1777/compl...](https://careers-
interactivebrokers.icims.com/jobs/1777/compliance-technology-programmer/job)

------
bosky101
Bon has built the equivalent of a credit card from the ground up; for the gig
economy. We have turned every swipe into a lending opportunity (from my
background with auctions, bidding).

Zero to $200k/month in swipe run rate in 8 months since Jan.

Hiring early employees across ops/risk/sales/product/engg

    
    
       Location: Pune, india [ONSITE]
    

[https://angel.co/bon-/jobs](https://angel.co/bon-/jobs) or email me. work at
bon.pe

Bosky | Founder @Bon

------
verybadalloc
MYPINPAD | [https://www.mypinpad.com/android-
developer/](https://www.mypinpad.com/android-developer/) | Android Developer |
Cardiff, UK | Full-Time | ONSITE, REMOTE (Europe only, UTC ± 2) | NO VISA

MYPINPAD is an enabler of secure multi-factor authentication for unsecured
touchscreen devices such as smartphones and tablets. Not your normal app
development! Security & payments-related work.

If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask.

------
aisolutions
a.i. solutions ([https://ai-solutions.com/](https://ai-solutions.com/)) |
Lanham, MD (Washington, DC) | Web Developers | Full-time | U.S. Citizenship |
Onsite

a.i. solutions is developing technologies to fly satellites for customers in
NASA, NOAA and the DOD. We have a strong emphasis on R and D and technical
excellence. Experimentation and learning are very much encouraged.

My team is developing a web application, Meridian ([https://ai-
solutions.com/meridian/](https://ai-solutions.com/meridian/)), that the
customer can be confident will fly their satellite safely, while using modern
tooling to provide an industry leading user experience and reliability. We
need multi-talented web developers with a passion for space who enjoy building
new products from the ground up.

Our stack is Angular, Node, Mongo, Java and Docker, but we are mostly looking
for devs with experience in web, and an intuition for building useful
products. Developers will work day to day with orbital analysts as well as
work onsite at NASA to interface with our customers. If you like to learn new
technologies and like working in a team environment, you’ll probably be a good
fit.

Meridian is deployed in operations centers for the Landsat-9 and STPSat-6,
which are NASA, Air Force and USGS missions, but we are targeting NOAA,
Intelligence Community, Army, and commercial space customers as well.

I’d love to hear from you and see your resume at devs@ai-solutions.com.

------
ekoczwara
Energotest | Gliwice (Poland) | Full Time | ONSITE | Senior Software Engineer
[http://www.energotest.com.pl/index/kariera](http://www.energotest.com.pl/index/kariera)

Energotest is a modern and well organized engineering company with a team of
distinguished specialists. Many of them have managed or co-managed: design,
assembly supervision, post-assembly tests, start-up of devices and electrical
power engineering systems, practically in all newly erected or modernized
power plants, combined heat and power plants, substations and industrial
plants in Poland and abroad.

The Energotest R&D department team is looking for a senior developer who would
be willing to take part in setting new directions in the development of
systems for the broader "Industry 4.0". The person will help us change the
world of automation systems, face the task of creating tools for engineers and
firmware for devices manufactured by Energotest. Working together in the R&D
department, we are happy to share our knowledge, but the ability to
independently solve problems and look for information will be a desirable
skill. If you have skills that do not meet all of the following requirements,
but enter other areas of programming and feel that they will help develop our
project or make it a unique product, we will gladly talk to you. Currently we
are building a device (based on embedded Linux) and some tools to configure it
(with C++/Qt).

Essential skills: GNU/Linux, Git, Bash, C++, Boost, Qt

Nice to have (in random order):

* Python (and Boost.Python)

* Experience with embedded Linux (yocto)

* Modern C++ (C++11, C++14, C++17)

* Functional programming (Haskell, Erlang)

* Web technologies (Elm, PureScript)

Extra notes:

* It doesn't harm if you also know MFC, C#, Delphi and Windows in general

* Official language in Energotest is Polish

* Remote work is partly possible (1 day/week)

If you want to avoid the recruitment path, take on the challenge available
here:
[https://energotest.github.io/Challenge/](https://energotest.github.io/Challenge/)

------
mknoke
xbird | Senior Machine Learning Engineer | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, VISA,
FULL-TIME | [http://xbird.io](http://xbird.io)

xbird is a medical AI company developing ways to use smartphones and wearable
devices to predict and prevent health risks. Our technology captures data
streams from the built-in sensors of smartphones and wearables, and analyzes
these to detect critical health events before they occur.

We are hiring a Senior Machine Learning Engineer to help us build the
intelligence behind our systems. You will play a leading role in every part of
our machine learning lifecycle: from the initial research to the production-
level implementation, from discussing long-term goals to making post-release
improvements. You take full ownership of core projects of our company. In this
role, you will have high responsibility and a strong impact on the company's
success.

We are looking for someone that has experience in both backend engineering
(Python) and machine learning. The combination is key to us, because you will
have to deploy your knowledge outside of the lab.

To learn more or apply, please visit
[http://www.xbird.io/jobs/](http://www.xbird.io/jobs/) . If you have any
questions, feel free to ask me directly (<markus@xbird.io>).

------
turimatic
Turimatic | Embedded Systems Developer | Remote / USA

→ We are a small hardware startup developing engineering calculators. We are
looking for an embedded systems developer with mathematics background. We are
obsessive in everything we do - from clarity of code to manufacturing.

→ You will have a direct impact through education and inspiring students,
promoting STEM careers and ultimately helping scientists, researchers and
engineers in their day to day lives.

→ If you're interested, please reach as input@turimatic.com

------
asselinpaul
Leif | New York, NY | ONSITE

We’re looking to hire our third software engineer to tackle the student debt
crisis (more than $1.5 trillion in the US!). We leverage technology to provide
financing that is aligned with students interests.

Come join us to improve access to quality education. Send me an email at paul
(at) leif.org

Python + JS (Vue), tons of unique data, office in Meatpacking. High impact,
lean team. Well Funded. 0 to 3+ years of experience.

[https://leif.org/](https://leif.org/)

------
leilatophat
Top Hat | Software Developers | Full-time & Onsite | Toronto, CA
www.tophat.com Top Hat creates products to make post-secondary education more
engaging and interactive - from classroom engagement tools to interactive
textbooks. We are looking for software developers to join our growing team
(full stack devs, platform, devops, native mobile).

Apply here: [https://tophat.com/work-with-us/](https://tophat.com/work-with-
us/)?

------
samk3nny
untapt | Back End Engineer | on-site | Full-time |
[https://www.untapt.com](https://www.untapt.com) | $100K – $140K + equity.

untapt | Front End Engineer | on-site | Full-time |
[https://www.untapt.com](https://www.untapt.com) | $90K – $120K + equity.

untapt uses AI to help software engineers find great jobs. You’ll work
alongside a team of passionate developers who are working to flip hiring on
its head.

Our technology challenges are vast: on the surface, we're iterating upon a
two-sided web application that is unlike anything engineers and hiring
managers have ever seen. We're building a sophisticated, analytics-driven
matching engine that uses structured and unstructured data to predict highly
symbiotic working relationships. We use Angular, React, Flask, MongoDB, Redis,
Kubernetes and a healthy dose of Secret Sauce™ to make it all happen.

Together, we'll change how developers find work – forever.

Here’s how we’d ask you to apply: sign up at
[https://www.untapt.com/r/hn](https://www.untapt.com/r/hn). You should match
with our position and be able to show your interest using the platform. We
look forward to seeing your profile and connecting directly with you.

------
albertoleal
RBC Ventures | Toronto | Frontend, Backend, & Full-stack Developers | Full-
time | ONSITE | [https://www.rbcventures.ca](https://www.rbcventures.ca)

Tech stack: Node.js, React, Redux, Python, AWS

I am a developer that is part of a team at RBC Ventures; and we're looking to
grow and expand the team with developers that are experienced on either
frontend, backend, or full-stack.

You may apply directly through the site, or e-mail me directly at either:

\- alberto.leal@rbc.com

\- mailforalberto@gmail.com

------
nathankane
Petal | New York, NY | Software engineers | Full-time | Onsite

Petal is a credit card accessible to people without a credit history, by using
machine learning to analyze someone's cash flow instead of the traditional
credit score-based model. Our aim is to serve the 65 million people in the
U.S. (primarily immigrants, millennials, and minorities) without a credit
history.

[https://jobs.lever.co/petalcard](https://jobs.lever.co/petalcard)

------
taytus
ROBOAMP | DALLAS, TX | Software Engineers | Full-time - Remote

Love to be on top of edge technologies? Enjoy solving chores through
automation? ️

Join us!

What we do: With just one line of code, we make websites load in one second or
less.

What we are looking for:

We are a small agile team who value communication, learning, teamwork and
organization. We encourage everyone to contribute, think things through, ask,
question, propose better solutions and take an active part in everything we
do.

If this sounds like the right fit for you, holla at me: roberto@roboamp.com

------
caherrerapa
Nimbl3 www.nimbl3.com - ONSITE - Fulltime - Sponsor visa - Bangkok, Thailand |
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3)

We are a software development company focused on building web and mobile
applications for startups and innovative companies from all over the world. We
take a product development approach, creating custom software that people will
love to use and empowering our clients to do what they do best - better.

Our founding team has been part of the early stage of companies such as
Lazada, Rocket Internet and other recognized startups. Over the years, we have
grown an expert and multidisciplinary team working on large scale software
development projects of very diverse nature such as SAAS, social and eCommerce
platforms.

If you want to grow your skills as a developer, work following the best
practices in the industry and have fun while doing so, Nimbl3 is the right
place for you!

To learn more about how we work, check our Github and Medium accounts. To view
some of the application we have developed, check our Dribbble and Behance
accounts.

Senior Ruby Developer (Da Nang, Viet Nam)
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/37aa64fb?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/37aa64fb?locale=en)

Senior Ruby Developer (Da Nang, Viet Nam)
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b?locale=en)

Web and Mobile Product Manager
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/2eef1fa0?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/2eef1fa0?locale=en)

Lead Android Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/8459614e?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/8459614e?locale=en)

Senior Android Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca?locale=en)

------
scottbell
Senior Frontend and Backend Engineers | Traclabs | Procedure Automation |
Houston, TX | Full-time | Onsite | traclabs.com/join/

Traclabs is a dynamic and rapidly growing software company that is currently
seeking Frontend and Backend Software Developers to join our team. Our
software helps humans execute procedures on complicated hardware - from
spaceships to assembly lines. If interested apply at traclabs.com/join/ or
email me at scott@traclabs.com

------
CesariusX
JCA | Software Engineer - C++/.NET | Lake Forest, CA | ONSITE Looking for
talented Software Engineers to work on/with Medical Device embedded systems.
Day-to-day activities include design, documentation and implementation of
applications (GUIs and services) that will be used on these medical devices.
Must have experience working on Windows systems and proficient in english,
both written and verbal.

For more information, send an email to: jgsenquiz@jcapr.com

------
CBS-jobs
CamBioScience | Clojure Developer | Cambridge UK

CamBioScience is seeking an experienced Clojure / Clojurescript developer to
join our team in Cambridge, UK

CamBioScience provides intensive training courses in breakthrough life science
technologies for professionals in academia and industry

[https://functionaljobs.com/jobs/9108-clojurescript-
developer...](https://functionaljobs.com/jobs/9108-clojurescript-developer-at-
cambioscience)

------
joeATkira
Want to join one of the fastest growing Artificial Intelligence (AI) software
companies in Toronto?

We are rapidly growing and are in need of great people to help us get to our
next stage of development.

We are looking for DevOps professionals, a Systems Team Lead, Developers (Go
and Clojure), as well as QA.

If you are inventive, creative, and driven we want to hear from you.

[https://kirasystems.com/careers/](https://kirasystems.com/careers/)

------
tehwalrus
Pico Technology | C# Software Engineer, Testers who code, and other roles |
ONSITE | St Neots, Cambridgeshire, UK | £30k - £50k |
[http://jobs.picotech.com](http://jobs.picotech.com)

Established in 1991 Pico soon became a leader in the field of PC Oscilloscopes
and data loggers. Based out of our head office in St Neots, UK, our software
development teams work in an agile environment creating innovative software
using C#, solving problems such as visualising large data sets.

Due to continuous growth plans Pico Technology are looking to recruit C#
Software Engineers with proven C# development skills who are passionate about
the code they develop. Additional skills in the following areas would be of
interest:

C++, JIRA, Microsoft Visual Studio, DVCS, MVVM, WPF, Cocoa and / or Gtk#,
Intel IPP / OpenCV, Azure / AWS

Equal to the technical skills our developers possess, we also value excellent
organisational, communication and interpersonal skills.

Our Software Engineers benefit from a working environment that encourages them
to produce excellent code with a customisable workstation, multiple monitors
and an open plan office. Development Engineers can use Wednesday afternoons to
work on inspirational projects either as part of a team of individually.

Away from the desk our Development Engineers can be found competing in our
annual pool tournament, playing arcade games in the kitchen, gathered round
the table football or simply enjoying our picnic benches in the garden. The
flexible working hours suit many different lifestyles, with core hours from 10
till 3, Monday to Friday as well as an annual profit related bonus. A full
list of the benefits can be found on our careers website.

If this sounds like the environment you would thrive in and are interested to
find out more apply now for immediate consideration. Please mention Hacker
News in the "where did you hear about us" box!

Check out our latest recruitment video, @tehwalrus features!
[https://youtu.be/CKJWzBJuZ5E](https://youtu.be/CKJWzBJuZ5E)

Find us at PyCon UK this year (in a week and a half) in Cardiff. @tehwalrus
will be going, and is especially interested in speaking to other Pythonistas
who can test (i.e. Who are at home ordering -99 beers).

------
nian2go
We are USA-UES | ONSITE | Los Angeles, CA | Full-time Software Engineers
(frontend, backend)

Our mission is to guide children to success in college and beyond.

Want to make huge impact on education? Want to grow with a great company
opening a huge market? Join us to secure the future of children today!

Our current stack is PHP (Laravel, Vue.js), AWS, and other technologies.

[https://usaues.bamboohr.com/jobs/](https://usaues.bamboohr.com/jobs/)

------
lana0296
Dia&Co | New York City | Onsite | Remote OK |
[https://www.dia.com](https://www.dia.com)

Dia&Co is the leading personalized styling service for women who wear sizes
14+. Our business meets a profound need, and we are on a mission to
democratize fashion — not only by providing easy access to quality clothing,
but also by building an inclusive community of women who use fashion to
celebrate their bodies.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/dia&co](https://www.keyvalues.com/dia&co)

Here are some of our open positions:

* Lead Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/eekdkocj1](https://grnh.se/eekdkocj1)

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/eshew45o1](https://grnh.se/eshew45o1)

* Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/j3egdukt1](https://grnh.se/j3egdukt1)

* Software Engineer In Test: [https://grnh.se/6410c2f51](https://grnh.se/6410c2f51)

* Software Engineer, Data: [https://grnh.se/e526msjr1](https://grnh.se/e526msjr1)

* Data Team Fall Intern: [https://grnh.se/05b6c8871](https://grnh.se/05b6c8871)

* Statistical Analyst: [https://grnh.se/sirmilts1](https://grnh.se/sirmilts1)

* Machine Learning Engineer: [https://grnh.se/k2r8iyqt1](https://grnh.se/k2r8iyqt1)

* Senior Product Designer: [https://grnh.se/ndsjr3cw1](https://grnh.se/ndsjr3cw1)

* Senior Product Manager: [https://grnh.se/108a9c871](https://grnh.se/108a9c871)

Tech Stack: Engineering: Ruby on Rails, Postgresql, ElasticSearch Data: Python
+ Go, Docker, AWS services (e.g. Kinesis, Lambda, ECS, Fargate…)

------
jtbarbour
Erias Ventures | Maryland | Software, System, Data Scientists, Data Engineers
| Fulltime | Fully Cleared

Doing cleared work and want to work for a team that reads Hacker News like
you?

Erias Ventures is a startup focused on providing engineering solutions in
support of the national defense mission. We provide industry leading
compensation and benefits and are looking for entrepreneurial minded folks to
join our team.

For more info email jobs@eriasventures.com

------
skoperst
Mobile Group | Android Platform Developer | Center Area, Israel | ONSITE
REMOTE | Full-Time, Graduate, VISA

A 10+ years old company, we develop and manufacture Linux/Android based
devices for consumer and government markets. Our products are superior in
their field and our impact on peoples lives is growing each year.

We are looking for __outstanding __software developers to grow our team and
continue the success.

skoperst@gmail.com

~~~
pra123
Do you allow remote from Asia and can you share the URL of the company so I
can have a look at the products you are working on.

------
claras5694
Object Partners in Omaha, NE and Minneapolis/St. Paul is hiring React.js
developers, JVM developers, and cloud engineer/DevOps. We do not sponsor visas
and you must be local to Omaha or the Twin Cities. the work is ONSITE.

A very unique company, please check us out!

[https://objectpartners.com/careers/](https://objectpartners.com/careers/)

clara.sponitz@objectpartners.com

------
ideatostartup
Idea To Startup | Remote | India |
[https://ideatostartup.org](https://ideatostartup.org)

Full Stack Software Engineer at Idea To Startup

We are looking for a great or an aspiring developer for a full time position.

If you think you are a good fit or know someone who is, apply right now!

[https://ideatostartup.org/join/](https://ideatostartup.org/join/)

------
ivanzhao

         == Main ===========================================
    
         Notion | Programmer, Designer, Biz Dev, User Support | SF | https://www.notion.so | Full Time | Onsite
    
         == Description ====================================
    
         Hey founder of Notion here. You can think of us as the next generation Microsoft Office meets Minecraft (and actually a visual programming language behind the scene).
    
         This is our product:
         https://notion.so
    
         This is our hiring page:
         https://www.notion.so/notion/Join-Us-e7aeb157238a4603a2964b28c646f07f
    
         We made a graphic novel about why we exist:
         https://notion.so/about
    
         Read more reviews on WSJ and Product Hunt. (Notion was one of the fastest voted of all time):
         https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-only-app-you-need-for-work-life-productivity-1521640800
         https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-for-ios
         https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-1-0-web-mac-app
    
         We are tiny at the moment. The business is growing fast and profitable.
         We have a beautiful artist loft in the SF Mission district, with the best investors out there (notion.so/investors).
         You need to be able to build things and think conceptually.
    
         == Contact =======================================
    
         Email me directly at "ivan@makenotion.com"

------
thenewwazoo
Zipcar | [https://www.zipcar.com](https://www.zipcar.com) | San Mateo, CA |
ONSITE Full-time | Firmware/Embedded C/C++ and Rust

Zipcar is the world’s largest shared-mobility company. We are adding senior
talent to our engineering team at our Silicon Valley office in San Mateo. We
have a rich software stack with which we solve a wide range of challenges:
embedded custom hardware and firmware, mobile-first user experience,
analytics, scalable real-time scheduling and monitoring, etc.

We're looking for an experienced firmware developer to maintain existing
devices in the field, and develop our next generation of telematics devices.
Come help us build connected-car technology for multiple product lines,
including Zipcar and Avis. By putting our massive fleets behind an API, we are
aiming to be the AWS of transportation.

Example of our connected car work for Avis:
[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-avis-budget-grp-tech-
kans...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-avis-budget-grp-tech-kans..).

Overview of our partnership with Waymo:
[https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/26/15873236/avis-waymo-
googl...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/26/15873236/avis-waymo-googl..).

News about our partnership with Lyft:
[https://money.cnn.com/2018/08/06/investing/avis-budget-
lyft-...](https://money.cnn.com/2018/08/06/investing/avis-budget-lyft-
partnership/index.html)

Our stack is PIC and ARM running embedded C/C++, both bare-metal and RTOS,
with Java and Rabbit MQ on the server/data ingestion side, so you'll need to
be at-least-conversant all the way up the stack. When we say "full stack", we
mean it! :) We are also currently evaluating writing our next-gen firmware in
Rust, so candidates who know Rust are desired.

Mission-driven. Small team. Flexible working conditions. No worries about
funding. :)

I have never been happier at a job; this place is great. I build solutions
that breathless news articles (still!) talk about happening in the future. I'd
be one of your peers, and I'm happy to answer questions off-the-record (hn
profile address) or on (bmatthews!zipcar,com)

------
hustlerforlife
Hustle | San Francisco and New York City | Onsite |
[https://hustle.com](https://hustle.com)

Hustle is a peer-to-peer text messaging platform that provides organizations
with an affordable, efficient, and effective tool to reach their target
supporters and customers. By facilitating two-way conversations, we help users
maintain genuine, personal dialogues with hundreds, thousands, and
collectively millions of people. As a result, organizations like Planned
Parenthood and Sierra Club can scale and humanize the way they rally their
users to action.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/hustle](https://www.keyvalues.com/hustle)

Our open positions:

* Senior Product Engineer, Back-end: [https://hustle.com/job/?gh_jid=1048318](https://hustle.com/job/?gh_jid=1048318)

* Senior Product Engineer, Front-end: [https://hustle.com/job/?gh_jid=1048297](https://hustle.com/job/?gh_jid=1048297)

* Senior Software Engineer, Data: [https://hustle.com/job/?gh_jid=1105180](https://hustle.com/job/?gh_jid=1105180)

* Senior Software Engineer, Infrastructure: [https://hustle.com/job/?gh_jid=1235446](https://hustle.com/job/?gh_jid=1235446)

* Senior Software Engineer, Platform: [https://hustle.com/job/?gh_jid=1037240](https://hustle.com/job/?gh_jid=1037240)

* Staff Engineer, Platform: [https://hustle.com/job/?gh_jid=1229084](https://hustle.com/job/?gh_jid=1229084)

Tech Stack: Products and services are built end to end in JavaScript - React &
React Native in front of Node.js over Mongo, which enables you to be as full-
stack as you want to be.

Read more about our diversity efforts here:
[https://bit.ly/2mYjFCm](https://bit.ly/2mYjFCm)

You can message me at erin@hustle.com to learn more.

------
nathankane
Petal | New York, NY | Software Engineers | Onsite

Petal is a credit card for people without a credit history (65 million people
in the U.S), by using machine learning to analyze a customer's cash flow for
our lending decisions, instead of the traditional credit score-based model.

[https://jobs.lever.co/petalcard](https://jobs.lever.co/petalcard)

------
OscarHealth
Oscar Health is a startup using technology, data & design to change the way
people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare industry by
putting people first, not business and cost. We also just received $375
million from Alphabet, a few weeks ago - come join the family!

[https://www.hioscar.com](https://www.hioscar.com)

We're currently hiring for a variety of full-time/onsite roles in our New York
City office, and now our new Engineering outpost in Los Angeles (Culver City):

Director of Infrastructure Engineering:
[https://grnh.se/5363f6b61](https://grnh.se/5363f6b61)

Junior Software Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/db1fe84f1](https://grnh.se/db1fe84f1)

Junior Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/df42e0021](https://grnh.se/df42e0021)

Software Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/d7514f0c1](https://grnh.se/d7514f0c1)

Software Engineer: Product Infrastructure (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/d7ca9c1f1](https://grnh.se/d7ca9c1f1)

Software Engineer: Web (LA):
[https://grnh.se/5ced83341](https://grnh.se/5ced83341)

Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/1d737c291](https://grnh.se/1d737c291)

Senior Software Engineer: Data/Systems (LA):
[https://grnh.se/196c74d81](https://grnh.se/196c74d81)

Senior Software Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/6c2ba6b11](https://grnh.se/6c2ba6b11)

Senior Software Engineer: Web (LA):
[https://grnh.se/04c41e691](https://grnh.se/04c41e691)

Senior Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/a4c0a8731](https://grnh.se/a4c0a8731)

Happy applying! Michelle, Technical Sourcer @ Oscar Health

------
bitExpert
bitExpert AG | Mannheim, Germany | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.bitexpert.de](https://www.bitexpert.de)

Our key to success is an experienced team who believes that the attribute
„Made in Germany“ can be recognized in each line of code.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/bitexpert](https://www.keyvalues.com/bitexpert)

Our open positions:

* Magento Developer: [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/magento-entwicklerin/?ref=...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/magento-entwicklerin/?ref=keyvalues)

* PHP Developer: [https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/php-entwicklerin/?ref=keyv...](https://www.bitexpert.de/karriere/php-entwicklerin/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: PHP, Magento, HTML5 / CSS3, Angular, Docker

------
asokumar
Coupa Software | Software Engineer - Test Automation - Webservices | Full-time
Onsite | San Mateo

Coupa Software is looking for full time Full stack engineer for automation
tools.

[https://www.coupa.com/careers/openings/?p=job/orzf7fw6&nl=1](https://www.coupa.com/careers/openings/?p=job/orzf7fw6&nl=1)

------
asokumar
Coupa Software | Software Developer in Test - Full Stack Engineer | Full-time
Onsite | San Mateo

Coupa Software is looking for full time Full stack engineer for automation
tools.

[https://www.coupa.com/careers/openings/?p=job/oWDL7fwb&nl=1](https://www.coupa.com/careers/openings/?p=job/oWDL7fwb&nl=1)

------
l_perrin
Description:Front (YC S14) | Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA & Paris,
France | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

At Front, we're redefining work communication and collaboration with our
shared inbox for teams. Front brings all of your communication channels
(email, Facebook, Twitter, Twilio SMS, live chat etc.) into one place, so you
can triage and assign messages, have internal conversations around them, and
even sync work across other apps you use from Salesforce to GitHub, without
ever leaving your inbox. Today, over 3,500 companies rely on Front to power
their communications, and we're just getting started.

We are hiring for software engineers across all parts of the stack. Apply at
[https://frontapp.com/jobs#openings](https://frontapp.com/jobs#openings) or
email us at jobs@frontapp.com.

* Front is a Great Place to Work-Certified™ company | [http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/front](http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/front)

* Our next chapter: Announcing our $66 million Series B round | [https://frontapp.com/blog/2018/01/24/our-next-chapter-announ...](https://frontapp.com/blog/2018/01/24/our-next-chapter-announcing-66-million-series-b/)

* Forbes: How Front Founder Mathilde Collin Raised $66 Million From Sequoia In Five Days | [https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/01/24/this-foun...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/01/24/this-founder-raised-66-million-in-5-days/)

* Front product roadmap | [https://trello.com/b/kZsVVrc8/front-product-roadmap](https://trello.com/b/kZsVVrc8/front-product-roadmap)

* Transparency at work | [https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/transparency-at-work-how-...](https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/transparency-at-work-how-open-should-you-be-669cfa680ae8#.we8536z5x)

* 20 Female Founded Startups to Join in 2018 | [https://blog.angel.co/female-founded-startups-to-join-in-201...](https://blog.angel.co/female-founded-startups-to-join-in-2018-93f3237365c6?gi=1cb3eedc3856)

------
fcurzel
Matchbook is an exchange betting platform.

We have offices in Cork, London, Vancouver, Udine and Trento.

* Marketing Operations Director

* Chief Marketing Officer

* Marketing Executive

* Casino Manager

* Production Support Engineer

* Client Support Agent (Full-time, Nights)

* Corporate IT Engineer

* Market Ops Agents (two roles, one days and one nights)

Check our website:
[https://www.xanaduconsultancy.com/careers/](https://www.xanaduconsultancy.com/careers/)

------
johndavi
MINDBODY ([http://www.mindbodyonline.com](http://www.mindbodyonline.com)) |
San Luis Obispo, CA | Onsite | Fulltime | Senior Product Managers, Director of
UX, Product Marketers, Engineers

MINDBODY is the leading platform for fitness, beauty and wellness businesses
-- created in 2003, NASDAQ-listed (MB) since 2016. We have a mission to
continue to help individuals lead happier and healthier lives. So far: nearly
70,000 small and large businesses run on MINDBODY, and tens of millions of
consumers use us for their regular fitness and wellness activities.

Our headquarters is in San Luis Obispo -- equidistant (3h) from Los Angeles
and San Francisco on the 101, yet seemingly a world away. SLO is an oasis
tucked in the middle of California, with a growing tech scene, yet firm
foothold as one of the happiest cities in the US
([https://www.nationalgeographic.com/travel/destinations/north...](https://www.nationalgeographic.com/travel/destinations/north-
america/united-states/happiest-cities-united-states-2017/)), if that means
anything to you. It's a great place to visit, and an incredible place to live.

We are hiring across the board -- see
[https://www.mindbodyonline.com/company/careers/opportunities](https://www.mindbodyonline.com/company/careers/opportunities).

My team in particular is hiring:

Sr Director, UX:
[https://www.mindbodyonline.com/company/careers/opportunities...](https://www.mindbodyonline.com/company/careers/opportunities?p=job%2Foal27fwo)

Director, Product Marketing (and many PMM roles):
[https://www.mindbodyonline.com/company/careers/opportunities...](https://www.mindbodyonline.com/company/careers/opportunities?p=job%2FoVRQ7fwt)

Senior Product Manager(s):
[https://www.mindbodyonline.com/company/careers/opportunities...](https://www.mindbodyonline.com/company/careers/opportunities?p=job%2Foxtg7fw7),
[https://www.mindbodyonline.com/company/careers/opportunities...](https://www.mindbodyonline.com/company/careers/opportunities?p=job%2FoZsa8fwt)

------
rookonaut
craftworks | Full-Stack Developer | Vienna, Austria | ONSITE |
[https://craftworks.at](https://craftworks.at)

craftworks is a software development and machine learning company based in
Vienna, Austria.

We are a team of 15 people (mostly software engineers & data scientists) and
looking for a full-stack software engineer. Our techstack is Java (Spring
Boot), AngularJS, PostgreSQL. If you are better on the frontend- or backend-
side of things, please don't hesitate contacting us also. We have the
craftworks Academy and will assist you in expanding your skills.

We would love to hear from you, show you our projects and get to know you!
More information here: [https://craftworks.at/working-at-
craftworks/](https://craftworks.at/working-at-craftworks/)

Please send us an email to jobs@craftworks.at and get in touch with us!

------
kundan2510
Lyrebird AI | Montreal, Canada | ONSITE | Permanent | Senior Software Engineer

We are creating a developer platform for creating apps on top of existing
voice cloning technologt. We are looking for experienced developers to help us
in this awesome journey. Send your cv to kundan@lyrebird.ai. You can see our
website at lyrebird.ai. Thanks.

------
kimi
Loway | Lugano, Switzerland | Onsite | Full or part time

Looking for a Linux sysadmin who loves his stuff and is going to have a lot of
fun with Docker and Kafka. Clojure a bonus.

[https://www.loway.ch/job-linux-system-
administrator.jsp](https://www.loway.ch/job-linux-system-administrator.jsp)

~~~
sre-devops
What is the salary fork for a full time position? Thanks.

------
laurah1066
Red Badger | London, UK | Full Stack | ONSITE | Full Time

We are an independent digital consultancy known for delivery and digital
transformation.

Currently on the hunt for a middle level and senior badger to join one of our
X functional, tight knit teams working on large complex problems.

We love React/React Native, Node, Java, Ruby, Javascript (Find out more about
our tech here: [https://red-badger.com/technology](https://red-
badger.com/technology))

We'd like to find a friendly badger who loves complex problems, working with
clients and closely with their team.

Details: Mid: [https://red-badger.com/jobs/software-engineer-consultant-
nod...](https://red-badger.com/jobs/software-engineer-consultant-node-java-
javascript-react-native) Senior: [https://red-badger.com/jobs/senior-software-
engineer-consult...](https://red-badger.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer-
consultant)

If you have questions please email Laura Hasting, Community Manager on
laura.hasting@red-badger.com __Red Badger also organises React London, We
Love_Tech and UXD Exchange __

~~~
dang
Only one post per company, please. This is in the instructions at the top.

------
seanmccann
Checkr (YC S14) | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Senior Software Engineers

For the unfamiliar, Checkr's a four year old company, redefining the way
background checks are run today and how they influence the job market of the
future. From the YC S14 class to raising a $100 million Series C in April 2018
to the profitable, fast-growing company we are today, it's been quite the
ride.

A little about our stack: Ruby/Sinatra/Rails, MySQL and Mongo, RabbitMQ and
Kafka for queueing, React frontends, growing Golang and Python microservices,
Kubernetes and Docker for deploying, Presto for our data warehouse, moving to
gRPC for service communication.

We are looking for: \- Engineers: Backend, Frontend, Fullstack, DevOps,
Data/ML, BI, Security \- Product: Designers, PMs, Program Managers

Backend/Fullstack - [https://grnh.se/sw604uyn1](https://grnh.se/sw604uyn1)

Frontend - [https://grnh.se/gcb4q2vl1](https://grnh.se/gcb4q2vl1)

Sr PM - [https://grnh.se/f97c45151](https://grnh.se/f97c45151)

If you have questions feel free to reach out to me at sean.mccann@checkr.com

------
gobrana
Doist | Back-end Engineer | Python | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#back-end-engineer-
python](https://doist.com/jobs/#back-end-engineer-python)

Doist | Front-end Engineer | JavaScript | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#front-end-engineer-
javascript](https://doist.com/jobs/#front-end-engineer-javascript)

Doist | Full-Stack Marketing Developer | CSS, HTML | World | Full-time |
Remote: [https://doist.com/jobs/#full-stack-marketing-
developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#full-stack-marketing-developer)

Doist | Senior Android Developer | Java | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-
developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-developer)

Doist | Senior iOS Engineer | Swift | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-ios-developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-
ios-developer)

Doist | Windows Engineer | C# | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#windows-engineer](https://doist.com/jobs/#windows-
engineer)

At Doist, our mission is to inspire the workplace of the future by creating
simple yet powerful productivity tools that promote a calmer, more balanced,
more fulfilling way to work and live.

We envision a future in which people can work without distractions from
anywhere in the world on things that they are passionate about, and then
unplug at the end of the day with the reassuring peace-of-mind that their
tasks and teamwork are accounted for.

These are all remote positions, so you'll be free to work from wherever you
please and on a schedule that works best for you.

To learn more about who we are and how we work, please check out our Ambition
& Balance blog: [https://blog.doist.com/](https://blog.doist.com/)

Check out this article for some tips about our hiring process and what we look
for in candidates: [https://medium.com/remotive-collection/how-to-get-a-job-
at-d...](https://medium.com/remotive-collection/how-to-get-a-job-at-d..).

------
eric0908
Sysco LABS | Search Software Engineer, Product Marketing Manager, UX
Researcher, Machine Learning Engineer, Product Designer, Senior Software
Engineer, Quality Engineer, Customer Engagement | Austin, TX | Onsite |
Fulltime

Sysco LABS is a technology-focused division within Sysco Foods (distributes to
500k restaurants globally, $55bil/yr revenue), dedicated to reimagining
foodservice through innovation. An extension of Sysco’s longstanding
commitment to deliver exceptional products and services to the foodservice
industry, Sysco LABS leverages customer and market intelligence, data-driven
insights and agile technology development to rethink the entire foodservice
ecosystem. Sysco LABS’ innovations will improve everything from the ordering
process, delivery, inventory, pricing and automation to the in-restaurant
customer experience. Operating with the mindset of a startup and backed by the
authoritative expertise of an industry leader, Sysco LABS’ mission is to
enhance the Sysco customer experience and consistently deliver revenue growth,
cost savings and new innovations through technology.

Please contact me at eric.adleman@sysco.com with any questions.

Machine Learning Engineer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?32KE2kwh](http://app.jobvite.com/m?32KE2kwh)

Search Software Engineer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?38KE2kwn](http://app.jobvite.com/m?38KE2kwn)

Senior Software Engineer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3aKE2kwp](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3aKE2kwp)

Quality Engineer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3KKE2kwZ](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3KKE2kwZ)

UX Researcher:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3pLE2kwF](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3pLE2kwF)

Product Designer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?33KE2kwi](http://app.jobvite.com/m?33KE2kwi)

Customer Engagement Representative:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ZKE2kwe](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ZKE2kwe)

Product Marketing Manager:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?36KE2kwl](http://app.jobvite.com/m?36KE2kwl)

ctrl+f: austin, texas, logistics, food, delivery, e-commerce, search, mobile,
ui, ux

------
dutt
foreseeti | [https://www.foreseeti.com/](https://www.foreseeti.com/) | Backend
developer | Stockholm | Full-Time | Onsite

Hate boredom? Love a proper work-life balance? come join me at foreseeti.

foreseeti is looking for our next developer to join our team. We're building
software for automated it risk analysis assessments, one of the leaders in a
new and exciting field.

We're a small team so everyone needs to pitch in at various parts, more
looking for the right person who can pick things up quickly than the right
experience.

We work in java, python/flask, js/react, c++, opencl so it's a fairly broad
range of tech. Code reviews in gerrit, tests run by jenkins, hosting by AWS
deployed using terraform and ansible. All that jazz.

E-mail in profile.

~~~
dutt
And since it's apparently not clear, no we're not interested in consultants.

------
jasonwilk
Dave.com is revolutionizing finance, starting with killing overdraft fees. We
have millions of users and are backed by Capital One, JP Morgan, sV Angel,
Section 32, Mark Cuban and more.

We’re looking for four more engineers (two front end, two backend) asap in Los
Angeles

Feel free to reach out with any questions.

------
mach_s
byrd ([https://getbyrd.com](https://getbyrd.com)) | Berlin | Full-time |
ONSITE | Junior QA/Support Engineer byrd is a logistics Startup ​which aims to
make shipping a simple and effortless experience​. We help commercial online
businesses ship their products around the world by offering easy access to
professional logistics at competitive prices.

We are looking for a Junior QA/Support Engineer to join our team in Berlin

What you will do:

    
    
        * Ensure that our services work flawlessly for our customers and operation teams in multiple locations
        * Support the development team in testing new features and monitoring the release processes
        * Identify critical paths throughout the application and implement means for testing them in an automated fashion
        * Actively analyse log files, server metrics, server exceptions and SQL statements to detect availability and performance issues and suggest measures for improvement
        * Be the internal contact person for technical issues of any kind (especially for operations team)
    

What we are looking for: * Good knowledge of Python using frameworks like
Django or Flask and SQL * Investigative and hands-on approach to getting
things done, and to prioritize and resolve issues effectively * A huge thirst
for knowledge and to learn new things * Very good verbal and written English
communication skills * 2+ years IT Background (Work or Education like HTL, FH,
Uni) * Plus: You speak multiple languages like German, French and are a
communicative person * Big Plus:​ You worked with Jenkins, Selenium or other
CI/CD systems * Big Plus:​ Worked in a Startup before

Please send a letter of application in either English or German to ​>> career
[at] getbyrd [dot] com << and include any links to public repos and projects.
We'd love to see what you've been working on! Find the full job description
here: [https://getbyrd.com/karriere/technical-support-engineer-
mw/](https://getbyrd.com/karriere/technical-support-engineer-mw/)

------
alexnewman
Intuition Machines | SF, Remote (USA)

Would you like to apply your skills in Data Science, Deep Learning, NLP, or
Computer Vision to a range of interesting R&D problems? Intuition Machines is
working with some of the largest datasets and biggest companies to provide
efficient Machine Learning at scale. We occupy a unique space in the market
with access to both huge amounts of data, human-in-the-loop annotation, and
long-term vision to create the ML models and pipelines that will power many of
the services of tomorrow. We focus on delivering efficient practical systems
to our customers, as well as conducting fundamental ML research to provide the
next level of abstraction and efficiency. Please checkout
[https://www.intuitionmachines.com/jobs](https://www.intuitionmachines.com/jobs)
for more details

Our tech stack is Python and Javascript although we have some Rust code as
well.

email me (I am a founder) alex@intuitionmachines.com

------
ShaneCurran
Muon | Dublin, Ireland | Competitive Salary and Stock Options

We’re hiring full stack developers to become early members of our core tech
team in Dublin.

Help us build simple developer APIs that let companies process personal data
without seeing, storing or handling it.

Email careers@muon.network

------
SarahAnne02
Rainforest QA (YC S12) | SF, Singapore, Remote, International | VISA /
Greencard support

Rainforest QA is an on-demand QA solution that allows customers to discover
problems that affect their customer experience before code hits production.
All done at the speed of continuous delivery.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/rainforest-
qa](https://www.keyvalues.com/rainforest-qa)

San Francisco or US Remote:

* Data Science Generalist: [https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/cb33e9f4-58ea-4d2d-ad3d-50e...](https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/cb33e9f4-58ea-4d2d-ad3d-50e4e7875b58?lever-origin=agency&lever-source%5B%5D=keyvalues)

* Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/d50cd6e9-7432-491b-83d8-51e...](https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/d50cd6e9-7432-491b-83d8-51e0165c0206?lever-origin=agency&lever-source%5B%5D=keyvalues)

Singapore:

* Data Science Generalist: [https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/0a54e10d-d517-467b-bef9-b32...](https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/0a54e10d-d517-467b-bef9-b32c70b9229f?lever-origin=agency&lever-source%5B%5D=keyvalues)

* Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/bc87e5d6-9d30-4ba2-93cc-5e3...](https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/bc87e5d6-9d30-4ba2-93cc-5e33501c8c68?lever-origin=agency&lever-source%5B%5D=keyvalues)

Global Remote:

* Data Science Generalist: [https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/cb33e9f4-58ea-4d2d-ad3d-50e...](https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/cb33e9f4-58ea-4d2d-ad3d-50e4e7875b58?lever-origin=agency&lever-source%5B%5D=keyvalues)

* Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/adc8d0b2-8c8d-4db2-aeab-c63...](https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/adc8d0b2-8c8d-4db2-aeab-c6372247f490?lever-origin=agency&lever-source%5B%5D=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Ruby, Rails, Grape, Go, Redis, Postgres, QueueClassic, GraphQL,
React with redux, KVM, Puppet, Heroku, AWS

I look forward to hearing from you! - Sarah

------
sriharis
nilenso | Engineer | Bangalore, India | ONSITE, REMOTE |
[http://nilenso.com](http://nilenso.com)

nilenso is an employee-owned software cooperative. We're looking for people
we'd really like to work with.

We work on problems that are technically deep, large scale, in domains with
high impact, and we have an affinity to work with functional languages:
Clojure, Elixir, Haskell et.al.

You can read more about working at nilenso here:
[https://nilenso.com/careers.html](https://nilenso.com/careers.html). Write to
us (moshimoshi@nilenso.com) if you're interested.

------
JasonCEC
Analytical Flavor Systems | Manhattan - NYC | Full-Time | Onsite |
[http://www.Gastrograph.com/](http://www.Gastrograph.com/) Position: Full-
Stack Engineer, Application Engineer, DevOps, Data Scientist Application &
Data Stack: Javascript, React & React Native, GraphQL, Docker, Spark, R,
postgres/MySQL, AWS Team: we're a diverse 6 person company (across Data,
Engineering, Chemistry, and Biz). Everyone gets trained as a professional
taster.

Gastrograph AI is an artificial intelligence platform for modeling human
sensory perception to predict consumer preferences of food & beverage
products. We help food and beverage companies develop new products and
optimize their existing brands by predicting the optimal flavor, aroma and
texture for target consumer cohorts.

Our Services

_Innovation Management_: New product development, flavor profile optimization,
& portfolio management (multi-product optimization).

_Cognitive Marketing_: Product description optimization to prime consumers to
like a product more by purposely engineering a perception bias.

_Deep Market Insights_: Predictions for emergent market preferences by region
and demographic.

The Position(s)

_Engineering_: We're currently looking in two specific areas: (1) full stack
engineers with experience with React, GraphQL, and React Native to work on our
web app for clients and our mobile app for tasters. (2) Streaming
infrastructure focused engineers capable of integrating the data pipeline and
outputs of machine learning models into an easy to use management platform.

_Data Science_: Data science is central to the value and insights we provide
for our clients. We didn't build a data science team to optimize our product's
marketing spend, sales funnel, or client retention – we built a data science
team to build our product. We are a team of data scientists that understand
our clients and turn nebulous business goal into quantitative decision metrics
and predictive models to optimize those metrics. The extensive role of data
scientists at Analytical Flavor Systems allows us to invest in their education
across sensory perception (standard sensory science so they know what we're
improving and replacing), tasting experiences (so they appreciate the products
we work on and understand how the data is collected), production knowledge,
and data science tear-downs (a meeting where the team collaboratively attempts
to find and fix problems, try new techniques, and debate the philosophical
implications of a model's construction).

Next Steps

Please contact Jason Cohen at JasonCEO@Gastrograph.com to apply.

------
purpleidea
Can we start mandating that posters include approximate salary ranges. Too
often you end up finding out the salary is way less than is fair for your
experience, etc... Knowing in advance would save everyone a lot of time and $.

~~~
whamlastxmas
Try the stack exchange job board and filter by salary there. It's just an
unfortunate reality that most won't post a salary, and that many times it's
smaller companies that post here and don't have the money for senior or more
experienced developers.

~~~
jxub
> _many times it 's smaller companies that post here and don't have the money
> for senior or more experienced developers._

I think that if they don't offer market rate salary for senior enginners they
should let it know in advance instead of making them apply and either losing
their time or lowballing them (best case most of these companies are hoping
for).

------
motordel-ltd
Motor Delivery Ltd | Lincoln, United Kingdom Front End Developer | Full Time |
Remote or Onsite | Immediate Start

We hate buzz words. You’ve heard innovative, you’ve heard disruptive and all
the hype elsewhere… so lets get straight to the point. We are building a
platform that will change the face of vehicle distribution in the UK, in
Europe and eventually Globally. Our platform connects motorists and dealers
and gives car buyers the easiest way to get their new cars home on their
drive. This isn’t fluff; we’ve already signed up all of the major UK dealers
who are eager to get started. What’s the blocker? Our platform front-end, and
this is where you come in.

We are looking for a skilled and experienced front-end web developer to join
our team, to build the front end from designs and supporting the launch of our
new and cutting edge Proof of Collection / Proof of Delivery system. There
will be involvement in end to end testing including unit, integration, system
and performance testing. Knowledge/experienced of automated testing procedures
is a plus.

The site will allow our clients to book and arrange the movements of their
vehicles either online, before checking the transit status within their My
Account area. The Administration area will allow us to manage the deliveries,
and understand some key metrics.

Beyond this, we’ll be looking to continually improve the front end and
functionality of the system as the load increases and feedback is received.
The mission is to make the system the best in field and stay ahead of the
market, maximising technologies to achieve the best possible performance that
will help support our business growth.

Must have ..

\- Knowledge and experience implementing web-based applications or interactive
experiences \- Experience interfacing with RESTFul APIs using JSON \-
Knowledge of JavaScript frameworks such as React, Angular or Node \-
Familiarity with JavaScript concurrency, browser tooling, and debugging \-
Experience with common font-end development tools such as Webpack, NPM, etc \-
Ability to understand business requirements and translate them into technical
requirements \- Proficiency with HTML and CSS (responsive) \- Use of source
code version control using tools such as Git, Subversion or Mercurial \- User
experience design, testing and QA \- Knowledge and experience of object
orientation and design patterns \- Help build an automated testing approach to
deliver clean, consistent code \- Experience working in an Agile environment
\- Ability to use the Adobe creative suite \- Strong organizational and
communication skills \- Experience of architecting front end on greenfield
systems

~~~
braveheart1723
what's your site, how do you apply ? I googled your company name and sent an
email to the email on your homepage - Admin@Motortradedelivery.Com

------
focusrite
Senior Real-Time Software / Firmware Engineer
[https://focusrite.workable.com/j/F7CB408D1B](https://focusrite.workable.com/j/F7CB408D1B)

------
Propeller
Propeller Aero | Sydney & Denver | Onsite |
[https://www.propelleraero.com/jobs/](https://www.propelleraero.com/jobs/)

Commercial drones have the potential to revolutionize mining, construction,
and civil engineering. They reduce costs, improve worker safety, enable
transparency and collaboration, and shave days or weeks off typical workflows.

We’re the technology company that’s already making that happen.

At Propeller Aero, we improve how worksites are managed around the world. We
close the information gap between a physical worksite and the people who
manage it. We believe that everyone should be able to measure and manage their
worksite themselves.

Our top-tier team puts the power of drone imagery into a user-friendly
toolkit. We do this through our 3D, cloud-based platform, where sophisticated
engineering and photogrammetry meets intuitive design and simple workflows.
Supported by our engineering team and AeroPoints hardware, we translate raw
site data into readable, actionable information for our users.

Great engineering is our keystone. Without it, we couldn’t be good translators
and our vision would be unworkable. It’s our practical, results-driven side.
It’s the “how” of solving everyday problems. Propeller is comprised of tight-
knit, decentralized teams.

* Senior Software Engineer (Sydney) - [https://propelleraero.breezy.hr/p/55f906e5c9fb-senior-softwa...](https://propelleraero.breezy.hr/p/55f906e5c9fb-senior-software-engineer?popup=true)

* Front End Software Engineer (Sydney) - [https://propelleraero.breezy.hr/p/a479ae2db034-front-end-sof...](https://propelleraero.breezy.hr/p/a479ae2db034-front-end-software-engineer?popup=true)

* Full Stack Software Engineer (Sydney) - [https://propelleraero.breezy.hr/p/40ff87d504e0-full-stack-so...](https://propelleraero.breezy.hr/p/40ff87d504e0-full-stack-software-engineer?popup=true)

* Data Success Engineer (Denver) - [https://propelleraero.breezy.hr/p/5b8eb981e14a-data-success-...](https://propelleraero.breezy.hr/p/5b8eb981e14a-data-success-engineer-denver?popup=true)

Our people have the freedom to approach, own, and solve problems creatively.
We’re 100% about impact, and 0% about ego. Want to know what our team actually
say about us? Check out our Glassdoor reviews.

------
nwienert
Orbit | San Francisco / Remote / USA

We're building a beautiful new operating system as a layer on top of your
existing OS with Typescript, Electron, and a decentralized sync system.

~~~
haliax
Would love to hear more about this. Email's in my profile :)

------
sarahmagee
Pusher | London | Snr Backend Engineer Chatkit Team | Full-time | On-Site

Pusher’s realtime APIs power applications around the world across various
industries. When you see an in-app chat, a collaborative text editor, or
anything else that updates instantly—it could be us shifting events behind the
scenes. This role is specifically for the Chatkit team, where we are aspiring
to be the industry leader of all chat SaaS by empowering developers to add
chat functionality in a fraction of the development time.

Read more & apply here:
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/788998](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/788998)

~~~
Sholmesy
FYI; companies typically make one reply, instead of per opening, unless those
roles are incredibly distinct.

~~~
mmt
It's even in th instructions in the post:

> Only one post per month, please.

------
kriswill2018
We have 3 openings here at CNN: 1\. Sr. Software Engineer/Data Architect/Lead
- FTE [https://www.turnerjobs.com/job/atlanta/sr-software-
developer...](https://www.turnerjobs.com/job/atlanta/sr-software-developer-
cnn-digital/1174/8855842)

2\. Software Engineer - Data - Contract-to-Perm
[https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6446407...](https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6446407775789600771)

3\. QA Automation opening

All salaries and rates are competivite. Come and join the team!

------
andyinfante
HeartFlow | Redwood City, CA | Austin, TX | London, England |
[https://heartflow.com/](https://heartflow.com/)

HeartFlow, Inc. is a medical technology company redefining the way heart
disease is diagnosed and treated. Our non-invasive HeartFlow FFRct Analysis
leverages deep learning to create a personalized 3D model of the heart. By
using this model, clinicians can better evaluate the impact a blockage has on
blood flow and determine the best treatment for patients. Our technology is
reflective of our Silicon Valley roots and incorporates decades of scientific
evidence with the latest advances in artificial intelligence.

1: Senior Software Engineer - C++ for Medical Image Analysis and Shape
Modeling (Redwood City)
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/heartflow/job/o34h8fwg?__jvs...](http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/heartflow/job/o34h8fwg?__jvst=Career%20Site)

2: Senior Software Engineer – C++ for Medical Frameworks and Applications
(Redwood City)
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/heartflow/job/ogqC7fw9?__jvs...](http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/heartflow/job/ogqC7fw9?__jvst=Career%20Site)

3: Senior Software Engineer – C++ / Computational Geometry (Redwood City)
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/heartflow/job/oKDC7fwQ?__jvs...](http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/heartflow/job/oKDC7fwQ?__jvst=Career%20Site)

4: Senior Software Engineer – C++ for Medical Frameworks and Applications
(London)
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/heartflow/job/oCzk8fwn?__jvs...](http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/heartflow/job/oCzk8fwn?__jvst=Career%20Site)

5: Senior Software Engineer - C++ for Medical Image Analysis and Shape
Modeling (London)
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/heartflow/job/okoh8fwR?__jvs...](http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/heartflow/job/okoh8fwR?__jvst=Career%20Site)

~~~
dang
Only one post per company, please. This is in the instructions at the top.

------
mikepalmer
HiQ Solar | Full stack database/web for internet-of-things | Sunnyvale, CA |
Onsite or Remote | Full-time

== Internet-of-things Full-stack Engineer Wanted ==

THE COMPANY AND THE PRODUCT

HiQ Solar, Inc. designs and manufactures internet-connected AC/DC inverters
for solar power and electrical storage solutions, in commercial and utility
settings. The market for solar storage is hot, and we need our Internet-of-
Things (IoT) database, customer web portal, and data mining systems, to scale
up along with our surging sales volumes. If you have skills in building
scalable databases for hardware IoT applications, keep reading.

THE POSITION

We are looking for a self-driven full-stack (database and web layer) software
engineer for a redesign and re-implementation of our cloud database and data
mining systems. All of our solar installations connect to the internet via our
custom power-line communication gateway. You will be designing and
implementing a scalable cloud database system that can handle connections from
30,000 gateways, which report their operational data (inverter status, power
production, temperature, etc.) at one-minute intervals. Total data uploads
will reach 150M records/day.

In addition, you will redesign our external customer web portal, an internal
support web portal, and automated systems for predictive maintenance of
customer devices; these must run efficiently, reliably, and maintainably.

The goals for your design will be scalability, operational fault-tolerance,
and software maintainability (modern unit testing is a must).

Management skills are a plus, as the software team is likely to grow in the
future as our revenue grows.

We are agnostic as to the "technology stack" you select. Whatever you have
used to handle similar data volumes successfully in the past would be great.
Let's discuss.

THE LOCATION

HiQ is in located in the heart of Silicon Valley, in Sunnyvale, CA right near
the 101 freeway... we would consider remote work if you are experienced and
can come to the office periodically.

APPLY TO HIQ

HiQ today is twelve employees delivering cutting-edge, efficient, connected
devices for solar and battery storage applications. The company has just
completed a $6m+ funding round, and we offer competitive salaries and stock
options. Please send your resume and cover letter to:
michael.palmer@hiqsolar.com. Tell us about your previous experience building
IoT data systems on a similar scale to ours. Include your github /
stackoverflow. What technology stack would you propose?

------
clinth
New York Genome Center | Princpal Software Engineer | New York, NY | Full-time
| ONSITE

NYGC is not a software company; it is a sequencing lab trying to push science
at scale, and needs software to do so. We are hungry to become the lead
sequencing firm. We're aggressively building our clinical services, so if you
have even the smallest allergy to documentation or process, please stop
reading now.

This position is for a Principal Software Engineer to serve as a project lead.
This person should be able to work independently and in a team, from
requirements through implementation/iteration and testing and deployment. We
use python and postgresql on the backend, we have just chosen React on the
frontend. We're looking for someone who has both python application
development experience and javascript/front-end experience.

We are intentionally boring ([https://valdhaus.co/writings/boring-
systems/](https://valdhaus.co/writings/boring-systems/)) in our technology
choices because our goal is data analysis, not novel software work. We design
everything for reliability, maintenance, low cost of ownership, and failure
recovery. It is a combination of boring technology and fast pace: we are the
computational pipeline team, the automation team, the LIMS team, the database
team, and the data transport team (surprisingly fun at >20PB), the customer
delivery team. We don't do genomic methods software (e.g. better variant
calling) -- we have a great computational biology group for that. This group
is focused on making a sequencing lab and automated analyses run at scale.

This position is for the Production Software Engineering group, which
currently has thirteen people. We're replacing prototypes with better
solutions while rolling out new applications to help the organization with
scale. People who join NYGC software are expected to learn quickly, be self-
motivated, and be comfortable switching tracks. You don't have to understand
e.g. genome sequence alignment, but you do have to be able to read a manual on
a tool's use and learn enough vocabulary to have an intelligent conversation
with an expert on the subject.

The lab and automation combined drive some really interesting real-world
problems, particularly in the clinical space. How fast can we get first-order
cancer screening to sick people? More formal description under "Principal
Software Engineer, Applications" on our careers page:
[http://www.nygenome.org/careers/job-
positions/?sc=7389/](http://www.nygenome.org/careers/job-positions/?sc=7389/)

------
bhayes121
Braze | Senior Engineers (Android / iOS / Back End / Front End / DevOps) | New
York City, NY | FULL-TIME ONSITE VISA

Braze ([https://www.braze.com/](https://www.braze.com/)) is a NYC based start-
up specializing in smart marketing automation. Our powerful mobile SDK and
dashboard have enabled companies like Domino’s, Citi, Hearst, Microsoft, ABC
News, Urban Outfitters, Postmates, iHeartMedia and many others to solve the
hard problem of understanding and engaging users across multiple devices in a
way that is effective, personalized, and builds a long term relationship. We
raised $50 million in our Series D funding round led by ICONIQ Capital in
August 2017, and have been recognized as a leader in The Forrester Wave™:
Mobile Engagement Automation, Q3 2017 evaluation.

* Senior Android Engineer: [https://grnh.se/mcd7v31](https://grnh.se/mcd7v31) * Senior iOS Engineer (REMOTE): [https://grnh.se/b52nxi1](https://grnh.se/b52nxi1) * Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://grnh.se/h4psfq1](https://grnh.se/h4psfq1) * Senior Backend Engineer: [https://grnh.se/rh1uey1](https://grnh.se/rh1uey1) * Senior Front-End Engineer: [https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1](https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1) * Senior Full Stack Engineer, Messaging & Automation: [https://grnh.se/ea07c5a71](https://grnh.se/ea07c5a71) * Senior Software Engineer, Data Infrastructure: [https://grnh.se/ah4dti1](https://grnh.se/ah4dti1) * Staff Engineer: [https://grnh.se/4a7949431](https://grnh.se/4a7949431) * Site Reliability Engineer: [https://grnh.se/726bdea41](https://grnh.se/726bdea41) * SVP of Engineering: [https://grnh.se/2a30986d1](https://grnh.se/2a30986d1)

To learn more about engineering and life at Braze please check out these
links:
__[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/braze](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/braze)
__[https://www.keyvalues.com/braze](https://www.keyvalues.com/braze)
__[https://www.instagram.com/braze/?hl=en](https://www.instagram.com/braze/?hl=en)

------
lbusby89
Iterable | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://iterable.com](https://iterable.com)

Iterable empowers growth marketers to create world-class user engagement
campaigns throughout the full lifecycle, and across all channels. Marketers
segment users, build workflows, automate touchpoints, and test strategies at
scale without engineering support.

Our open positions:

* Software Engineer - DevOps/Infrastructure: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228990](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228990)

* Software Engineer - Front End: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228992](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228992)

* Software Engineer - Internal Tools: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1296600](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1296600)

* Software Engineer - Machine Learning: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511439](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511439)

* Software Engineer - Mobile: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511410](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511410)

* Software Engineer - Product/Full Stack: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=453089](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=453089)

* Software Engineer - Security: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511406](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511406)

* Software Engineer - Site Reliability Engineer: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1111156](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1111156)

* Software Engineer - Site Reliability Engineer (remote): [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1118621](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1118621)

* Software Engineer - Systems/Infrastructure: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228989](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228989)

------
crysmitc
Occipital (The Spatial Computing Company) | Full-time | ONSITE | Boulder, CO &
San Francisco, CA

At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real-world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality as well.
[https://occipital.com](https://occipital.com)

* ACCURACY AND TEST ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* ASSISTANT CONTROLLER (BOULDER)

* CALIBRATION SOFTWARE ENGINEER (BOULDER)

* CHANNEL MANAGER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* COMPUTER VISION ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* FIRMWARE / EMBEDDED SYSTEMS ENGINEER (BOULDER)

* FRONTEND ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* MACHINE LEARNING ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* MARKETING MANAGER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

For detailed information check out
[https://occipital.com/jobs](https://occipital.com/jobs)

If you apply please mention that you saw this post on Hacker News. Thanks!

~~~
dang
Could you please not use allcaps for emphasis in HN comments?

This is in the site guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

------
hpiwowar
Impactstory | REMOTE | nonprofit | Full Time |
[https://impactstory.org/](https://impactstory.org/)

Impactstory is building tools to bring about an open science revolution.

The scientific journal _Nature_ recently profiled our main product: "Unpaywall
has become indispensable to many academics, and tie-ins with established
scientific search engines could broaden its reach."
[https://go.nature.com/2OFV5Ci](https://go.nature.com/2OFV5Ci)

All of our code is open source, we make our data as open as possible, and we
post our grant proposals so that everyone can see both our successful and our
unsuccessful ones. We try to be the change we want to see.

Our open API gets about a million hits a day. We're making good revenue, and
it's time to expand our 2 person team.

We’re looking for someone to take the lead on the tech parts of Unpaywall. You
must have 5+ years of experience with both Python and SQL (we use PostgreSQL),
experience with directly maintaining and enhancing a production system, and
excellent English. We value kindness, honesty, grit, smarts, and getting
things done. As an early team member you will play a key role in the company
as we grow.

Nonprofit, so no stock options.

More info, including how to apply:
[https://jobs.github.com/positions/ce83aec4-b31f-11e8-8037-36...](https://jobs.github.com/positions/ce83aec4-b31f-11e8-8037-3601a58e954f)

------
aakkss
Instacart is hiring Security Engineers, PMs and TPMs. Please apply via
instacart careers

------
currycoder
Gamer Network | Games Media | Brighton, UK | FULL-TIME ONSITE | Backend Web
Developer (Python) Posting: [https://jobs.gamesindustry.biz/gamer-
network/brighton/south-...](https://jobs.gamesindustry.biz/gamer-
network/brighton/south-east/united-kingdom/uk-and-europe/backend-web-
developer-python-gamer-network-id95311)

Gamer Network is searching for Backend Web Developers of all experience levels
to join our experienced in-house Platform team.

The Platform team is in the middle of an ambitious project to unify Gamer
Network’s award winning family of games sites on to a single common platform,
utilising cutting edge technologies to equip the company with a strong
foundation for the future. This is the opportunity for the right candidate to
be instrumental in shaping that platform.

Our sites: eurogamer.net, rockpapershotgun.com, vg247.com, usgamer.net,
gamesindustry.biz, egx.net and many more.

Role Benefits: \- Work on a network of sites that serve billions of pageviews
per year. \- A relaxed office environment well located near the North Laine
area of Brighton and a short walk to the beach. \- Passionate colleagues --
across games editorial, events and sales -- who are a pleasure to socialise
with outside of the office. \- Flexible working. \- The opportunity to attend
company-wide retreats to help run our world-class EGX games events in London
and Birmingham.

Technologies: Python, Django, asyncio, node.js, React JS, rabbitmq,
elasticsearch, Web services, service oriented architectures, microservices.

We are looking for a candidate that is able to quickly get up to speed with
any web technology, but you’ll have an advantage with experience in the
technologies listed.

Email: careers@gamer-network.net

------
jayliew
A fast-growing YC company! (S17) | Full-Stack Web or Front-End Software
Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE | SF Bay Area

\----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi! I'm one of the engineers on the team :)

If you're interested in:

\- An insider's perspective of, nay, being an active participant in the
decision-making process of a YC company rapidly capitalizing on an under-the-
radar market opportunity

\- Applying your technical skills to a meaningful domain outside of tech
(while learning about industry insider nuances), that has real-world medical
implications that touches us all

\- Being part of a small engineering team that not only measures daily active
users but also physical products shipped, revenues, and real profits

\- Being part of a small engineering team that ships not only software
products but also physical products

\- Watching how changes in your code physically impacts the operation of not
just machines but the IRL work-flow of real people (specifically, pharmacists
and technicians)

\- Hands-on shipping of product, end-to-end! Everything from ideation -->
coding --> customer delight (& wash-rinse-repeat)

then I'd love to hear from you!

\----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Our stack: React, Node, GraphQL (+ Apollo), ES6, Raspberry Pi, AWS (RDS, ECS,
CloudFront, EC2), Elasticsearch, Jenkins, Rails, Python, Linux (Ubuntu),
Docker, and moar. Right tool for the job > dogma.

We have deliberately avoided press coverage around our traction, investors,
and market because we have been focused on taking over the market as quickly
as possible, but we will going public with what we're up to shortly in a few
weeks! (I'm sorry there's no web site or company name to google for just yet--
but I promise this isn't at all anywhere close to the pejorative "stealth"
mode at work)

We're in the pharmacy (not pharmaceutical) space and I'm happy to elaborate
more in private for serious inquiries.

We're looking for front end, back-end, full stack web, and strong generalist
software engineers, for full time and internship positions. We offer
competitive Bay Area salary, stock equity, healthcare insurance, and other
employee benefits.

jay liew at jay liew dot com

p.s. A totally separate position we're also hiring for is in product
management: we need 1 strong product person

------
davebkaplan
Policygenius | Software Engineering + Eng Leadership roles | New York | Full-
Time | Onsite | www.policygenius.com

Policygenius is a NYC-based tech startup that makes it easy to compare and buy
insurance online. Since 2014, we’ve raised over $52 million of venture
capital, established ourselves as a pioneer in Fintech and helped more than
4.5 million people get vital coverage for their families.

Policygenius continues to disrupt the insurance industry by delivering
innovative technology-driven experiences. Our talented yet humble software
engineering team is dogma-free and experiment driven. We are relentless in our
drive to reliably deliver outstanding products at scale. We are growing fast,
but we can go further faster with experienced, collaborative, challenge-
seeking engineers. Come see why we were voted one of INC's best workplaces of
2018!

* Growing team & product with tons of opportunity to learn and sharpen your skills

* Help other developers achieve their goals through mentorship and leadership

* Help us build out the next stage of innovation

* Modern tech stack that’s built on Google Cloud with a fully functioning DevOps and test automation pipeline

Roles:

All --
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius](https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius)

* Senior Software Engineer -- [https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1301193](https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1301193)

* Staff Engineer -- [https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1301194](https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1301194)

* Senior Staff Engineer -- [https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1301195](https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1301195)

* Engineering Manager -- [https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1301165](https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1301165)

* Senior Engineering Manager -- [https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1301181](https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1301181)

* Director of Engineering -- [https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1301186](https://boards.greenhouse.io/policygenius/jobs/1301186)

------
moffe42
Colourbox | DevOps Engineer | Full-time On-Site | Odense, Denmark

Colourbox is looking for a DevOps Engineer with an extensive background in
Linux and system administration.

You will be a part of a strong development team working out of our
headquarters in Odense, Denmark. You will work on Scandinavia's leading stock
image website Colourbox and the associated media handling platform Skyfish
that helps users organise, share and edit images.

Our customers include major public and private clients such as the Danish
Ministry of Justice, a large part of the municipalities in Denmark, Ørsted and
DSB. We are experiencing high growth and need you to help create optimal
conditions for continued future growth. The platform you help develop will
create a fantastic user experience for our users and also convert new visitors
into paying customers.

You will work closely together with the entire team to ensure the stability
and maintainability of systems and infrastructure. The primary focus will be
on maintaining, evolving, automating and documenting systems and
infrastructure. You will also work on new systems to support new features. You
will maintain our AWS infrastructure, consisting of Linux servers that run
open source software such as NGINX, MySQL and Elasticsearch, and custom built
services written in PHP, Python, Go and C.

Your Qualifications

Engineers come in all shapes and sizes, but we expect you to at least match
the following requirements to apply:

    
    
      * A degree in Computer Science, Mathematics, Software Engineering, or similar
      * Good communication skills (written and verbal) in English
      * 5+ years working as a Linux system administrator, developer, or similar
      * Strong knowledge of Linux
      * Experience working with AWS
      * Experience working with MySQL
      * Proven development skills in PHP or similar languages
      * Experience with one or more of the following technologies and terminologies is a big plus; Jenkins, Elasticsearch, NGINX, TDD
    

We Offer; A full-time position, working in our office in Odense. You will be
offered a competitive wage with the ability to be influential while enjoying
professional freedom with responsibility. We offer flexible working hours, a
pleasant office environment, a pension plan, awesome lunch, and a supportive
work climate with ambitious and energetic international colleagues. You will
become part of an expanding, successful international business.

If this is you, we want to hear from you! Send your application to
jobs@colourbox.com. If you have any questions, also email jobs@colourbox.com.

[https://www.colourbox.com/jobs/devops-
engineer](https://www.colourbox.com/jobs/devops-engineer)

------
jgrasso
Rover | Seattle, WA | Onsite | Full-Time |
[https://www.rover.com](https://www.rover.com)

We’re your rainy-day-dog-walkers. Your every-day-belly-rubbers. Your middle-
of-the-night-pee-breakers. Because we get it—your dog is family. And when you
can’t be there, you can trust us keep your dog happy, healthy, and sweet as
ever. But it’s not just about dog love. Rover is also an award-winning
technology business committed to making pet care safe, easy, and affordable so
that everyone can experience the unconditional love of a dog.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/rover](https://www.keyvalues.com/rover)

Some of our open engineering roles:

* Data Platform Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/7db0f8a8-201c-4aa0-9a97-e6576788...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/7db0f8a8-201c-4aa0-9a97-e65767880af5?lever-origin=agency&lever-source=keyvalues)

* Engineering Manager - On-Demand Dog Walking: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/40e8fb6a-2d8c-4a1a-9e81-041f4d95...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/40e8fb6a-2d8c-4a1a-9e81-041f4d959605?lever-origin=agency&lever-source=keyvalues)

* Engineering Manager - Operational Efficiency: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/f2c9d19e-41a5-45c2-9ac5-bf0a9830...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/f2c9d19e-41a5-45c2-9ac5-bf0a983092dc?lever-origin=agency&lever-source=keyvalues)

* IT Client Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/89494c70-cf30-4d79-800f-5121cc35...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/89494c70-cf30-4d79-800f-5121cc35c0f0?lever-origin=agency&lever-source=keyvalues)

* Senior Frontend Engineer - Search and Sustainable Supply: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/c565cb3b-a36c-4d2b-86da-4aed0961...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/c565cb3b-a36c-4d2b-86da-4aed09611074?lever-origin=agency&lever-source=keyvalues)

* Senior IT Program Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/e081817c-b90e-40ee-91eb-a012a7d9...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/e081817c-b90e-40ee-91eb-a012a7d95e2c?lever-origin=agency&lever-source=keyvalues)

* Senior Software Engineer - Android: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/cf220100-5b56-4b76-b6ed-a3d6f33c...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/cf220100-5b56-4b76-b6ed-a3d6f33cabcc?lever-origin=agency&lever-source=keyvalues)

* Senior Software Engineer - Application Security: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/d206231d-513c-48f3-aa5f-5453e899...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/d206231d-513c-48f3-aa5f-5453e899bcc3?lever-origin=agency&lever-source=keyvalues)

* Senior Software Engineer - iOS: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/4e4eb603-835d-4bcd-81a8-00cdb607...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/4e4eb603-835d-4bcd-81a8-00cdb607891a?lever-origin=agency&lever-source=keyvalues)

* Senior Software Engineer - Machine Learning: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/32bfa005-a5a7-41f1-9fb7-e18c8733...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/32bfa005-a5a7-41f1-9fb7-e18c8733ffd2?lever-origin=agency&lever-source=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Python, Django, React, Redux, MySQL, Postgres SQL

See our full list of jobs here:
[https://www.rover.com/careers/engineering/](https://www.rover.com/careers/engineering/)

------
rgould
Dalia Research GmbH | Berlin, Germany | VISA, ONSITE |
[https://daliaresearch.com/](https://daliaresearch.com/)

Dalia Research is building a powerful engine for real-time market and opinion
research. We connect entities that desire information (universities, think
tanks, companies) to communities of users who can provide that information
(ie. anyone with a smart phone). We also do some of our own in-house research
(for example, on global mobility:
[http://mobility.daliaresearch.com/](http://mobility.daliaresearch.com/)).

We work with a large amount of data, and have our own in-house data science
team, in addition to the engineering team. We strongly believe in creating a
positive impact, getting stuff done, helping each other grow, taking
responsibility, and challenging ourselves.

Our office is based in Berlin, and we're happy to help you move here. Despite
the on-site requirement, some remote work is absolutely no problem.

The stack is primarily Ruby on Rails. We have a microservices based
architecture, so technology varies. On the front-end we mostly use React and
Redux, but some older applications use Angular. The technology isn't as
important to us as the resulting product is.

I've been here for six months so far, and absolutely love it (and Berlin too).
Bonuses: Well-stocked kitchen, periodically provided lunches, an education
fund for your own usage (I've used it to take German lessons and go to
conferences), and our own boat, which we take out on the Spree during the
summer.

Positions available:

Backend Engineer: [https://daliaresearch.com/career-
opportunities/1299216/?gh_j...](https://daliaresearch.com/career-
opportunities/1299216/?gh_jid=1299216)

Senior Backend Engineer: [https://daliaresearch.com/career-
opportunities/1299217/?gh_j...](https://daliaresearch.com/career-
opportunities/1299217/?gh_jid=1299217)

Senior Frontend Developer: [https://daliaresearch.com/career-
opportunities/1299229/?gh_j...](https://daliaresearch.com/career-
opportunities/1299229/?gh_jid=1299229)

Technical Product Manager: [https://daliaresearch.com/career-
opportunities/1116178/?gh_j...](https://daliaresearch.com/career-
opportunities/1116178/?gh_jid=1116178)

UX Lead: [https://daliaresearch.com/career-
opportunities/1170465/?gh_j...](https://daliaresearch.com/career-
opportunities/1170465/?gh_jid=1170465)

------
nfriedly
Tanium | Emeryville, CA (SF) or Morrisville, NC (RTP) or REMOTE

[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1)

Tanium's product is basically computer security & management software for
government and large enterprises. For networks with 20k+ computers, it's the
best option by a long shot, and it scales to over a million endpoints without
breaking a sweat.

Lt. Gen. Bill Bender, the recently-retired CIO of the US Air Force, said that
Tanium is "game-changing ... allowing a tremendous amount of automation and
reduced workloads for our network operations people significantly, meaning
things that used to take them months is now down to seconds, or minutes." [1]

\--

We have roles open in Engineering, Technical Account Management, Security,
Sales, Legal, Marketing, Finance, HR, Accounting, and more. I'll also called
out a few positions below.

Benefits include healthcare, 401k match, and self directed/unlimited vacation
(most folks take 4~5 weeks).

I can't name salary ranges, but my total comp as a remote Senior Software
Engineer is about $320k ($165k base, ~$100k bonus, and ~$55k stock).

Feel free to ask me about anything, reply here or email
nathan.friedly@[company site].

\--

Senior Software Engineer - The core is mostly C++, and then JavaScript for the
modules and admin interface (AngularJS/Node.js, with work in progress to
switch to React). There's also growing amounts of Python, particularly for
endpoint scripting, and a tiny bit of Rust.

On site or US Remote (pick the closest one) - SF:
[https://grnh.se/ixfioowp1](https://grnh.se/ixfioowp1) | RTP:
[https://grnh.se/bxio4pg51](https://grnh.se/bxio4pg51)

\--

Associate or Director of Technical Account Management - The TAM organization
is central to our company, and doesn't have any real parallels that I'm aware
of. As a TAM, you'd be expected to set up a home lab with a network of
machines (or VMs) running our software, and you'd be primarily responsible for
advising 2~5 customers on how best to use Tanium. However, TAMs come from all
kinds of backgrounds including sysadmin, ops, programming, and security, and
really work together as a team to support each other and meet the needs of
each customer.

(Note: "Director" is indicative of the responsibility level, but Director TAM
is not a people-managing role.)

Remote or on site in Canada, Sweden, or USA.

[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Technical%20A...](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Technical%20Account%20Management&gh_src=r64ytqkl1#jobs)

\--

Director of Security (US Remote):
[https://grnh.se/4cn3r1fg1](https://grnh.se/4cn3r1fg1) (Note: unlike Director
TAM, this is a people-managing role.)

Security Engineer (US Remote):
[https://grnh.se/oghwvo2u1](https://grnh.se/oghwvo2u1)

Data Engineer (US Remote):
[https://grnh.se/qv23wo5e1](https://grnh.se/qv23wo5e1)

Lots more:
[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1)

~~~
nfriedly
Here are a couple of new roles at Tanium that might also be interesting to
this crowd:

Linux Appliance Engineer - we're starting to offer pre-installed servers with
our software and TanOS, our hardened linux-based system. (SF, RTP, or possibly
US Remote) - SF: [https://grnh.se/f6a2b42c1](https://grnh.se/f6a2b42c1) | RPT:
[https://grnh.se/4b9d30211](https://grnh.se/4b9d30211)

Systems Engineer - keep our infrastructure running smoothly (SF):
[https://grnh.se/c3cf52141](https://grnh.se/c3cf52141)

------
59243
Expensify | Full-Stack, PHP, Java, C++, iOS, Android, and/or Infrastructure
Engineer | San Francisco, Portland, Michigan, London | REMOTE, VISA welcome |
Full-time | we.are.expensify.com | $135K+

Expensify is the most widely used expense management system in the world, with
millions of users and more customers than the rest of the industry combined,
processing billions of real dollars annually. Expensify has ~130 employees, is
self-managed (no VC control), is extremely profitable, and is working to buy
back all shares to become 100% employee owned, intending to create liquidity
through internal buyback programs and eventual dividends. As an equal member
of the team:

    
    
      -Your voice will carry weight on day one.
      -Your responsibilities will increase quickly and without limit, as there is virtually no formal management structure to constrain your growth.
      -You will work on every part of the codebase, without being constrained to any team, layer, or platform.
      -You will receive a fair, proactive raise bi-annually, without you needing to ask.  
      -You will have the option (not required) to travel with the team domestically and internationally multiple times a year -- spouses and kids welcome (and paid for).  
      -You will be provided the best equipment, a personal mentor committed to your success, tools to encourage a healthy work/life balance, and a workplace that is safe, respectful, collaborative, and inspiring.
      -You will be truly welcome regardless of age, race, gender, orientation, or other affiliation.
    

Some of the cool things we're working on:

    
    
      -Concierge, a “supervised learning” AI-powered customer support platform
      -BedrockDB.com, an open-source, blockchain-based SQL database atop SQLite
      -SmartScan, an OCR/human receipt transcription service
      -Next day ACH processing many millions of dollars daily
      -Scaling realtime search across 30 days (16TB) of system logs
      -Cutting edge web/mobile technologies and so much more!
    

We are very proud of the team we have built, and would love to have you join
our large extended family around the world. We are happy to sponsor visas and
greencards as needed. All we ask in return is that you get shit done, without
ruining it for everyone else:
[https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-
done/](https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-done/) To apply,
just email answers to the following questions to jobs@expensify.com (no resume
needed):

    
    
      [1]What's the URL of your website? If you don't have one, why not?
      [2]Tell us about what it is you do (programming, systems engineering, sales, etc.), when you started, and what you've done between then and now.
      [3]What do you want to do with the rest of your life, and how is Expensify a step toward your long-term goals?
      [4]How did you hear about us? A job posting? Chalk on a sidewalk? From a friend? Let us know where you saw this opening.
    

Please visit [https://we.are.expensify.com](https://we.are.expensify.com), and
we can’t wait to meet you soon!

------
AlaskaCasey
At Serverless.com we're creating the tools that allow developers to build more
and manage less. We're spearheading the movement that allows you to scale up
your application on any cloud at any time and have fun doing it. We happen to
be scaling up ourselves at a rapid rate and are looking for like-minded
individuals who love the fast-paced nature of startups where you can make a
huge impact in the early stages of a great idea.

We recently announced our $10 million A-round backed by some of the biggest
names in Silicon Valley. [https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/30/serverless-inc-
lands-10-m-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/30/serverless-inc-
lands-10-m-series-a-to-build-serverless-developers-platform/)

And our new product: Serverless Platform
[https://serverless.com/blog/serverless-platform-beta-
helps-t...](https://serverless.com/blog/serverless-platform-beta-helps-teams-
operationalize-development/)

We offer full benefits, 401(k), biannual team retreats in places like Austria,
Morocco, and Northern California, flexible work schedule and unlimited PTO.
And, of course, there's our office dog, Bumper
([https://www.instagram.com/bumperdoodle/](https://www.instagram.com/bumperdoodle/)).

Serverless, Inc. | Director/Senior Product Manager, Serverless Platform | San
Francisco | Full-time | [https://goo.gl/HX7p1t](https://goo.gl/HX7p1t)

Serverless, Inc. | Senior Product Manager - Serverless Event Gateway | San
Francisco | Full-time | [https://goo.gl/hiFXZc](https://goo.gl/hiFXZc)

Serverless, Inc. | Senior UI & UX Designer | San Francisco | Full-time |
[https://goo.gl/RK3k9F](https://goo.gl/RK3k9F)

Serverless, Inc. | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time |
[https://goo.gl/A9a5bD](https://goo.gl/A9a5bD)

Serverless, Inc. | Full Stack Engineer | Remote | Full-time |
[https://goo.gl/DkFtTD](https://goo.gl/DkFtTD)

Serverless, Inc. | Senior Software Engineer, Open Source Tools | San Francisco
| Full-time | [https://goo.gl/9uBGux](https://goo.gl/9uBGux)

Serverless, Inc. | Senior/Principal Engineer, Distributed Systems | San
Francisco/ Remote | Full-time | [https://goo.gl/8UWbEf](https://goo.gl/8UWbEf)

Serverless, Inc. | Growth Engineer| San Francisco/ Remote | Full-time |
[https://goo.gl/mKWZJW](https://goo.gl/mKWZJW)

Serverless, Inc. | Lead Developer Evangelist| San Francisco/ Remote | Full-
time | [https://goo.gl/HFRf7h](https://goo.gl/HFRf7h)

Serverless, Inc. | Customer Success Engineer| San Francisco/ Remote | Full-
time | [http://bit.ly/2MNLok4](http://bit.ly/2MNLok4)

------
kylixz
Chesapeake Technology Intl. ([http://ctic-inc.com/](http://ctic-inc.com/)) |
Software Engineer (Any level) | Full-time, U.S. Only | Camarillo, Santa
Barbara, Denver, NoVA, San Diego, SoMD, REMOTE

CTI is building the next-generation signals and electronic warfare platform
comprising hardware, firmware, software, and user interfaces. Have experience
with GNU Radio? You should apply! Have experience with Nasa Worldwind or
Cesium? Apply! Want to work on CRDTs on Android over low bandwidth links?
Apply! Have operational experience in the DoD and want to apply that to
helping others? Shoot us your resume!

We are a growing company, with remote work policies and flexible schedules. We
offer competitive salaries and an excellent benefits package. Please apply if
you want a challenging opportunity where you can lead a team with tremendous
autonomy delivering C4ISR solutions to better inform law enforcement and
defense without harming people.

We are looking for motivated and self-directing software engineers with a
desire to learn. You're not a ticket popper. We need to work together to
define the work and solutions. We're predominantly a JVM shop distributed
around the country. The culture is flexible and supports staying current in
your career -- for example, many of us have attended conferences like
StrangeLoop, have subscriptions to ACM or Safari Books, or have pursued
graduate programs with CTI's assistance.

We won't whiteboard you. Check out our interview process here by searching for
"Chesapeake Technology": [https://github.com/poteto/hiring-without-
whiteboards](https://github.com/poteto/hiring-without-whiteboards)

Sample projects: * Architect and build a cutting edge platform of APIs and
services for desktop, mobile, and web applications to control airborne UAV
payloads. * Architect a system to allow 3rd parties providing services such as
computer-aided vision, machine learning, and data analysis in a pluggable GIS
platform. * Build services that ingests streams of data from various sensors
in real-time and correlates with other feeds * Create immersive 3D
visualizations for cyber security and radio frequency domains.

If you are interested, please apply to any of the locations closest to you:
Santa Barbara, CA -
[https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=3&source=ycomb...](https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=3&source=ycombinator)
Camarillo, CA -
[https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=5&source=ycomb...](https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=5&source=ycombinator)
California, MD -
[https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=7&source=ycomb...](https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=7&source=ycombinator)
Chantilly, VA -
[https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=6&source=ycomb...](https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=6&source=ycombinator)
Denver, CO -
[https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=4&source=ycomb...](https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=4&source=ycombinator)

~~~
Ahmed_Hussein
Hello Recruitment Team,

I am interested in the "Software Engineer" role. I believe that I am a good
fit because: \- I have the ability to learn fast \- I worked for many
companies before and I am aware of most needed tools and technologies \- My
experience is based on major projects and hands-on projects. Here are few
example projects: * Online Medical services platform:
[https://gitlab.com/AhmedMajeed/Care_Point.git](https://gitlab.com/AhmedMajeed/Care_Point.git)
* News portal:
[https://github.com/ahmedMajeed/NOON](https://github.com/ahmedMajeed/NOON) *
Stock Market Prototype API:
[https://stockmarketonline.herokuapp.com/](https://stockmarketonline.herokuapp.com/)

Here is a link to my Resume: [https://drive.google.com/open?id=1z4gOsje9wRh-
VfYpp1FF6hWmBZ...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1z4gOsje9wRh-
VfYpp1FF6hWmBZlDv_7t)

I am sure that I can give a great contribution, just give me the opportunity
to prove that. I look forward to hearing from you soon.

Sincerely, Ahmed Hussein.

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

We’re perfectionists. Idealists. Inventors. Forever tinkering with products
and processes, always on the lookout for better. Whether you work at one of
our global offices, offsite, or even at home, a job at Apple will be
demanding. But it also rewards bright, original thinking and hard work. And
none of us here would have it any other way.

Where do you see yourself at Apple?

\-- Siri -- Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and
project managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week.

If you’re passionate about Music, Home automation, Productivity, or one of a
variety of our open positions, you’ll be right at home. Note that we have
offices in Ottawa, Canada and Cambridge, UK too!

Apply online or send a resume to brittanyd@apple.com.

\-- SEAR — Security Engineering & Architecture is looking for talented
engineers to help define the security properties and architecture of Apple’s
next generation operating systems. You will contribute to the entire system,
from the lowest levels of the device to the services off-device which work
together to protect our users. As an engineer you'll majorly impact the design
and implementation for all our platforms affecting hundreds of millions of
users' privacy and security. We’re hiring for both the User Secrets team and
the Trusted Execution team.

Apply online
([https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113644011#&ss=%22SEAR%20-%22&t=0&so=&pN=0))
or send a resume to lha@apple.com.

\-- Numbers — The Numbers team is looking for dynamic software engineers with
the drive and desire to deliver beautiful and engaging consumer productivity
applications on macOS, iOS, and the web. Engineers on our team work closely
with other engineers, human interface designers, and different groups across
Apple to make a major impact on software used and loved by millions of people
to get things done at home, in their communities, and at their jobs.

Apply online
([https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113586008#&openJobId=11...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113586008#&openJobId=113586008))
or send your resume to dibiase@apple.com.

\-- FEAR — Apple's Fraud & Security (FEAR) team, which is responsible for
combating fraud and abuse for Apple Services, is looking for software
engineers to build large scale distributed systems. We are hiring for senior
and junior engineer roles. Senior engineers should have 5+ years working on
distributed systems, and junior engineers should have a strong data structure
and algorithm background, and proficiency in a statically type language such
as Java, C++, Scala. If interested send your resume to fear-eng-
hiring@group.apple.com with [HN] in the email subject.

------
kimdrip
Auth0 ([https://auth0.com/](https://auth0.com/)) | Seattle - Buenos Aires -
Remote | Full-time | Engineering

Auth0 is a Series D/375 employee company with major growth plans for 2018. Our
vision is to provide the simplest and most secure identity platform for
developers, to make the internet safer. Ultimately, we strive for an internet
with fewer passwords. We're looking for people to join us on this journey.

Open jobs:

Senior Software Engineer, Site Reliability:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/e90541c4-d211-4d47-be6d-e0f1dc26...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/e90541c4-d211-4d47-be6d-e0f1dc2673be?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Engineer, Core Platform Runtime:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/1c85c240-9c17-4e52-8deb-1503adb9...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/1c85c240-9c17-4e52-8deb-1503adb959fc?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Director of Engineering:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/5c3ce59d-0abe-4617-aa5c-0304a75a...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/5c3ce59d-0abe-4617-aa5c-0304a75aa3a7?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Senior Engineer, Users Directory:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/90483251-ce4e-4129-9682-ce464825...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/90483251-ce4e-4129-9682-ce46482508f3?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Technical Marketing Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/d3c8d0e7-7790-4117-9e48-b976f154...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/d3c8d0e7-7790-4117-9e48-b976f15419b3?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Full Stack Engineer - Cloud Security:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/09296846-9b45-4a99-a4a1-9aaa983d...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/09296846-9b45-4a99-a4a1-9aaa983dfa5b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Principal Security Engineer - Product:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/b50ba39d-3df0-4f93-b650-801951f6...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/b50ba39d-3df0-4f93-b650-801951f6d9fd?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Our hiring process is documented here: [https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-
engineers/](https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-engineers/)

We are a remote-first company and every year we organize a company offsite.
Below are some pictures from our 2018 offsite in Panama. We hope to see you at
next year’s offsite!!:
[https://twitter.com/YavorGeorgiev/status/996467095742361602](https://twitter.com/YavorGeorgiev/status/996467095742361602)
[https://twitter.com/woloski/status/997884112928215041](https://twitter.com/woloski/status/997884112928215041)
[https://twitter.com/barmercedes_/status/997975455755096065](https://twitter.com/barmercedes_/status/997975455755096065)

------
jscheur
NoRedInk | Director of Engineering, Site Reliability Engineers, Engineering
Managers | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE Pacific Time (PST) to Central European
Time (CET)

We’re an ed-tech company on a mission to help all students become strong
writers! Our team may be small, but NoRedInk is used by 1 in 2 school
districts in the US, and students have answered over 5 billion questions on
our platform.

We’re a group of friendly people who listen to and learn from each other. We
discuss past mistakes openly so we can adapt our processes to the challenges
that come with progress. Puns flow freely across our San Francisco office as
well as on Slack, and we have remote engineers spanning six different time
zones.

Our engineering team [1] prides itself on code quality and innovation. We use
the cutting-edge Elm programming language for all our new front-end code, and
have been migrating legacy React code to Elm as well. Our back-end is
primarily Ruby on Rails, although we are working to split off smaller services
as we scale to keep up with our traffic. You can read about our experiences
with these technologies on our team blog! [2]

In addition to spending work hours open-sourcing useful libraries we develop
[3], we also invest financially in open source. We hired the creator of Elm,
Evan Czaplicki, to develop Elm full time. [4] Evan discusses his plans for the
language with the team every week, periodically pairs with other engineers on
Elm, and cracks up members of the sales team with his lunchtime jokes.

We use Amazon AWS for our infrastructure and automate all of our deployments
using Chef and OpsWorks. We write a lot of tests and use Jenkins for
continuous integration. Our process for new features begins with our product
team and in-house visual designer, continues with a GitHub pull request from a
feature branch into master, and ends with our in-house QA specialist trying to
break it before it reaches production.

We’re looking for engineers who want to work on a mission that makes a
difference and who are the type of collaborators that value kindness and open-
mindedness, over convincing the group they’re right.

For our Director of Engineering role, we're seeking an experienced engineering
leader who’s operated and scaled a high-performing team, cares about tackling
complex technical challenges, and maintains a high bar for talent and
engineering practices.

You can learn more about what to expect through blog posts about our interview
process [5] and on-boarding experience [6].

If you’re interested, please apply through our jobs page!
[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

[1] [https://www.noredink.com/about/team](https://www.noredink.com/about/team)

[2] [http://tech.noredink.com/](http://tech.noredink.com/)

[3] [https://github.com/NoRedInk/](https://github.com/NoRedInk/)

[4] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-
evan](http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan)

[5] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-
engineering-h...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-engineering-
hiring-process)

[6] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-
as-a-...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-as-a-new-
remote-engineer-think-about)

------
juulikene
Relayr | Berlin/ Chicago| ONSITE | Full time
|[https://relayr.io/](https://relayr.io/)

We enable The Internet of Things. Relayr is a well-funded and rapidly
expanding start-up. We have an extremely international and very friendly team
of 200 IoT experts in 8 cities across 4 countries on 2 continents! Our IoT
platform development is driven by our engineers and built using recent
technologies. We value good working relationships and engineers who stand up
for their ideas. Using our tools both internal and external integrators are
able to create valuable customer solutions.

We are currently looking for developers to join our teams either in Berlin or
Chicago. Your outstanding passion for all things tech, combined with your
desire to solve our customer’s biggest challenges with innovative solutions
could make this the perfect job for you! We'd love to hear from you! Take a
look at our job postings and see what's right for you.

Open Positions: NodeJS Developer (m/f) - Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39)

Scala IoT Developer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=38](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=38)

QA Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37)

Frontend JavaScript Engineer (m/f) - Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=74](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=74)

UI/UX Designer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=19](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=19)

Linux Software Developer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=110](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=110)

Full Stack Solution Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=71](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=71)

Field Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=55](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=55)

Scrum Master (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=112](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=112)

Agile Coach/People Developer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=7](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=7)

Lead Field Engineer (m/f) – Chicago, US
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=56](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=56)

Check out our career page for other open positions at
[https://relayr.io/jobs/](https://relayr.io/jobs/) Any questions? Don’t
hesitate to get in touch! julia.rovnik@relayr.io

------
mparrott
Man AHL | Quant Platform Developer| London, UK | Onsite | Full Time

As a Quant Platform Developer at AHL you will be building the tools,
frameworks, libraries and applications which power our Quantitative Research
and Systematic Trading. This includes responsibility for the continued success
of “Raptor”, our in-house Quant Platform, next generation Data Engineering,
and evolution of our production Trading System as we continually expand the
markets and types of assets we trade, and the styles in which we trade them.
Your challenges will be varied and might involve building new high performance
data acquisition and processing pipelines, cluster-computing solutions,
numerical algorithms, position management systems, visualisation and reporting
tools, operational user interfaces, continuous build systems and other
developer productivity tools.

Our systems are almost all running on Linux and most of our code is in Python,
with the full scientific stack: numpy, scipy, pandas, scikit-learn to name a
few of the libraries we use extensively. We implement the systems that require
the highest data throughput in Java. For storage, we rely heavily on MongoDB
and Oracle.

We use Airflow for workflow management, Kafka for data pipelines, Bitbucket
for source control, Jenkins for continuous integration, Grafana + Prometheus
for metrics collection, ELK for log shipping and monitoring, Docker for
containerisation, OpenStack for our private cloud, Ansible for architecture
automation, and HipChat for internal communication. But our technology list is
never static: we constantly evaluate new tools and libraries.

AHL has a small company, no-attitude feel. It is flat structured, open,
transparent and collaborative, and you will have plenty of opportunity to grow
and have enormous impact on what we do. We are actively engaged with the
broader technology community.

o We host and sponsor London’s PyData and Machine Learning Meetups o We open-
source some of our technology. See
[https://github.com/manahl](https://github.com/manahl) o We regularly talk at
leading industry conferences, and tweet about relevant technology and how
we’re using it. See @manahltech

Essential Skills

o Exceptional technology skills; recognised by your peers as an expert in your
domain o A proponent of strong collaborative software engineering techniques
and methods: agile development, continuous integration, code review, unit
testing, refactoring and related approaches o Expert knowledge in one or more
programming languages, preferably Python, Java and/or C/C++ o Proficient on
Linux platforms with knowledge of various scripting languages o Strong
knowledge of one or more relevant database technologies e.g. Oracle, MongoDB o
Proficient with a range of open source frameworks and development tools e.g.
NumPy/SciPy/Pandas, Pyramid, AngularJS, React o Familiarity with a variety of
programming styles (e.g. OO, functional) and in-depth knowledge of design
patterns.

If you're interested, please get in touch with Milly Parrott mparrott@ahl.com

------
NewsNow
Designer/Developer | NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK | Full-time, permanent Web
Developers / Full Stack Developers / News Algorithm Developers / Back End
Software Engineers | NewsNow.co.uk | 100% remote (UK residents only) | Full-
time, permanent

We are a top ten UK media publisher, with a website loved by millions: a
technology company at heart with industry-leading success metrics propelled by
a highly experienced multi-disciplinary engineering team that can afford to
run lean. Which means today, we offer all the excitement and agility of a
start-up, but with the stability and benefits of an established business —
we’re still a company where everyone gets to make a massive impact!

Our mission: to democratise and disrupt the market for news. Today, we have
major plans for growth, both here in the UK and abroad, and to create even
more social capital out of what has been an extremely successful platform:
through increased editorial direction, curating credible but independent
journalism, as well as through computational approaches to identifying the
best news to show our users.

We currently have these opportunities:

\- As a /Designer/Developer/, you’ll be responsible for designing all aspects
of the website UI and brand, and work closely with Head of Digital Product and
senior management on the biggest redesign of our homepage in 20 years. You
will be working with Adobe Creative Suite, JavaScript/Node/React, CSS3/SASS,
HTML5, Responsive Web Design, progressive enhancement and feature detection.

\- As a /Fully Remote Web Developer/, you’ll write the logic that drives the
UI, and integrate new UI with back-end data. You’ll also work on a wide array
of other UI/UX, SEO, and content integration challenges.

\- As a /Fully Remote Full Stack Developer/, you’ll be expected to contribute
authoritatively towards product development projects throughout the entire
software stack: from database and infrastructure installation and
configuration, through writing business logic and prototyping website
presentation, to developing our bespoke programmatic advertising technologies.

\- As a /Fully Remote News Algorithm Developer/, you’ll develop automated
curation algorithms that will produce the content for a new homepage format.

\- As a /Fully Remote Back End Software Engineer/, your projects will largely
be server-side. You will bring a sophisticated approach to problem solving,
finding ways to achieve objectives while addressing scalability challenges and
security concerns.

All London positions are based at our centrally-located head office. All fully
remote roles are open to UK residents only.

If you think you’re a fit for any of these roles, please apply online.
[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/)

------
ishwarn
Abl Schools | Multiple positions (engineering and design) | San Francisco
|Full-time | ONSITE | www.ablschools.com

Technology has made the world more connected, fundamentally changing how we
live, work and interact; yet traditional schools have not evolved to prepare
students for the 21st century. Replacing textbooks with tablets won’t be
enough. We believe schools need a new foundation. That’s why we’re building a
web-based school scheduling platform, that allows administrators to put master
schedules and daily calendars into a single cloud-based system. We are
creating the next generation of software for all K12 schools to fundamentally
change how they design, measure and improve their schools. We are also a
company that deeply values diversity in every way.

View openings, including sales, engineering, customer success, and design on
our site: [https://ablschools.com/careers/](https://ablschools.com/careers/)

\--------------------------------------------------

Sr. Front-End Engineer:

Your Impact

\+ Work collaboratively with the Product and Design team to understand the
experiences and pain points of schools, teachers, and students

\+ Define and build compelling new products and exciting new features that
give educators insights that will enable them to optimize how they use their
resources

\+ Use your extensive knowledge of front-end technologies to build high-
quality designs that are scalable

\+ Manage code review, increase performance, and communicate best front-end
engineering practices

\+ Create a first of its kind interface that will progress K-12 schools and
their communities

Qualifications

\+ Experience with Javascript frameworks such as React, Backbone, Angular etc.

\+ You should have a great feel for user experience and an eye for beautiful
designs

\+ Bring a deep understanding of best practices in design, optimization,
interaction, and usability

\+ Familiarity with the whole web stack, including protocols and web server
optimization techniques

\--------------------------------------------------

Sr. Backend Engineer

Qualifications

\+ B.S. degree in computer science or equivalent work experience

\+ Strong fundamentals in algorithms, data structures, and software
engineering

\+ Familiarity with server-side frameworks like Ruby on Rails

\+ Experience building large scale distributed systems and networked services

Your Impact

\+ Help set the direction of our company and product

\+ Measurably improve student outcomes

\+ Improve the lives of teachers

\+ Help spread new, innovative school models

\+ Give schools greater visibility into how they use their time and resources,
enabling them to better support their students and teachers

\--------------------------------------------------

Sr. Product Designer

What you'll do:

\+ You’ll think and design holistically to create a cohesive and coherent
product experience that delivers high value to school leaders

\+ You’ll tackle a complex puzzle--master scheduling-- and provide users with
an intuitive tool and process, simplifying a complicated workflow

\+ You'll create high-level user stories, UX flows, wireframes, prototypes,
design mockups, specs, and production assets

\+ You’ll collaborate with the internal schools and engineering teams, and
with customers

\+ You’ll provide actionable feedback gracefully and without ego, and won't
hesitate to seek guidance yourself

Qualifications:

\+ Impact focused: You’re a strategic thinker able to tackle complex user
problems, addressing fundamental user needs and delivering impact

\+ Project management: You've designed, coordinated, and shipped intuitive
user experiences from conception to execution.

\+ Ability to think big and small: You’re comfortable envisioning versions of
features many years in the future and working on a single feature’s first
iteration

\+ Design depth: Experience designing data-heavy visualizations,
recommendation UX and/or enterprise software is a big plus.

\+ Natural leadership: You enjoy taking initiative and owning projects, big
and small. The details matter and you're committed to getting it done right.

\+ Growth-mindset: You effectively convey your opinions to peers directly with
clear expertise and humility. You encourage others to challenge or build upon
your opinions.

\--------------------------------------------------

Personal note: I've been on the Abl engineering team for almost a year and I
love it. First, the interview process was fair. Second, the mission and the
team make coming into work enjoyable. I could go on. If you have any
questions, feel free to reach out to me - my contact info is in my profile.

------
BRValentine
Voltaiq | Senior Interaction Designer | Berkeley, CA | Full-time | Onsite

The Role: At Voltaiq, we enable battery researchers and applications engineers
to explore and visualize battery performance data, alongside metadata
describing how those batteries were made and operated. As a Senior Interaction
Designer, you will work with the Product Manager to design the user-facing
side of a web application offering powerful data search, processing,
visualization, and advanced workflow functionality. You will learn how battery
data is used to improve the performance of mobile devices, electric vehicles,
and the power grid. You will design dashboards and other interfaces presenting
performance statistics to our customers. If you love data visualization and
delightful user experiences, and want to have a positive impact on how the
world consumes energy, then this is the job for you!

Responsibilities:

* Understand the evolving needs of our customers, and how these are served by the product.

* Collaborate with Customer Success and Engineering teams to assess effectiveness and feasibility of designs.

* Iterate with the product manager to define product features that are simple, coherent, and powerful.

* Design and maintain a UX system to collect and organize both the qualitative observations and the quantitative metrics of of user behavior.

* Work with product manager to develop user personas and user stories.

* Map out our users’ conceptual model and design the site information architecture.

* Create wireframes, mockups, screenflows, and clickable prototypes for new product features.

* Test and validate working hypothesis with users through usability testing of wireframes, clickable prototypes and published product, and participate in design critique.

* Help define and integrate a visual identity into the Voltaiq platform.

* Find creative ways to solve UX problems and display complex data visually.

Qualifications:

* Master’s degree in Information Management, HCI or related field.

* At least 5 years of experience in user-centered interface design for web applications.

* Proficiency with visual design tools, such as Sketch, Invision, and Adobe Creative Suite.

* Experience with data visualization, including charting libraries such as D3, C3, and Plotly.

* Experience designing interactions for enterprise workflows.

* Familiarity with HTML, CSS, and Javascript.

* Strong user empathy; ability to find creative solutions to UX problems and user pain points.

* Strong teamwork and mentorship skills.

* Strong communication skills both verbal and written.

* Comfortable with remote work and communicating effectively through real-time text, audio, or video chat.

Competitive salary plus equity and full benefits. The role is full-time in our
Berkeley, CA office (3-4 days/week on-site, the rest can be remote). Our
company culture is mature, low-key and lighthearted, but serious about our
mission and our work. No jerks, no insane hours, several of us have kids. All
of us care a lot about advancing the global energy transition.

Voltaiq is an equal opportunity employer and is committed to achieving a
diverse workforce through application of its equal opportunity and
nondiscrimination policy, in all aspects of employment.

------
contingencies
Infinite Food | Mechanical Design Engineers / Electrical Engineers / Food
Safety and Quality Manager / Industrial Architect | Zhuhai, China | VISA /
REMOTE / Full-time | [http://infinite-food.com/](http://infinite-food.com/)

Infinite Food will define and dominate a new segment of global food retail
based upon a wholly owned and operated network of service locations powered by
advanced robotics. Consumers order via smartphone and receive personalized hot
meals automatically cooked from fresh ingredients and packaged, ready for
pickup from our 2m² footprint machines within only three minutes. 10-20x
faster than delivery, with true 24x7x365 operation and service in any
language, our Series A venture aims to launch 300 locations across three
markets in 2019. We are a Zhuhai-based, Zhuhai/Shenzhen/Hong Kong/BVI
registered company with two and a half years of IP currently seeking:

(1) Mechanical Design Engineers with fluency in Solidworks. Working language
is English, Mandarin or regional languages well regarded. Broad range of
interesting work focusing on automation and industrial products, rapid
prototyping and iteration with supporting electrical, software, logistics and
machine learning engineers. Experience with CFD (heat, fluid and airflow
modeling), electrical and food safety regulation in any market, production in
thermoform, injection molding, blow molding, extrusion well regarded.

(2) Electrical Engineers. Rapid prototyping of PCBs for robotic / mechatronic
systems design iteration, plus opportunities in power systems design, power
supply quality monitoring, energy storage systems evaluation, induction system
efficiency enhancement, actuation component specification and evaluation,
motion control systems, test harnesses, manufacturing process control,
environmental monitoring, etc.

(3) Food Safety and Quality Manager. Background in microbiology, chemistry,
software or operations research, national or international experience in the
food safety industry well regarded. Initial jurisdiction will be mainland
China but global knowledge will be critical as we move from domestic through
regional and global markets. Interface with manufacturing, design and
government relations teams, author and run world first automation systems for
food safety and traceability.

(4) Industrial Architect. Numerous novel and substantial systems ideal for
cross-disciplinary (mechanical/industrial/production) engineer-architect.
Interesting work will provide opportunity to apply and combine principles from
systems thinking, traditional architecture, industrial solutions, portability
and modularity. Scope includes both finished systems and systems-of-systems.

(5) Cross Platform App Developer: Own cross platform mobile development for
multiple applications with challenging requirements that will push the limit
of what is possible on modern platforms. React Native or Flutter.

For all positions: Mandarin speakers well regarded, but Chinese knowledge is
not required. Clear written technical communication in English is mandatory.
Skills and experience first, qualifications a distant second. We respect
execution.

Email 'hr' @ our domain, please include 'Candidate: <job title>' in subject.
No recruiters.

------
Systemic33
Danske Bank | Copenhagen, Denmark & Vilnius, Lithuania | Software Engineer's &
Business Analyst's | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://danskebank.com/](http://danskebank.com/)

Danske Bank is a Nordic bank with strong local roots and bridges to the rest
of the world. For more than 145 years, we have helped people and businesses in
the Nordics realise their ambitions.

You will be joining Customer Onboard & Business Review Area (COBRA), a newly
established Copenhagen- & Vilnius-based area. The position is a unique
opportunity to contribute to a non-traditional banking development set-up
characterized by start-up culture, high pace, collaboration, flat hierarchy
and applying agile ways of working, all with focus on delivering the best
digital solutions for our customers. To do this we need bright minds and
highly motivated, collaborative individuals with pioneer spirit, and a courage
to challenge the way we work and do things.

You will have the opportunity to be a part of a large financial institution,
focusing on delivering the best customer experience. Alongside hard-working
co-workers you will develop both professionally and personally.

We work in self-organized scrum squads, applying agile principles and methods
wholeheartedly.

Technologies we work with: C#, .NET Core, ASP.NET Core, Angular, Typescript,
Openshift (Kubernetes & Docker), ELK, RabbitMQ, REST API's and Micro services.

++ Copenhagen, Denmark ++

\- Experienced Frontend Engineer (Angular) [Contact on e-mail]

\- Experienced Backend Engineer (.NET) [Contact on e-mail]

++ Vilnius, Lithuania ++

\- Software Engineer (.NET) [https://job.danskebank.lt/index.php/apie-
banka/karjera/darbo...](https://job.danskebank.lt/index.php/apie-
banka/karjera/darbo-pasiulymai/darbo-skelbimu-sarasas/software-engineer-net-
in-welcoming-it-team/4318070)

\- Software Engineer (Angular) [https://job.danskebank.lt/index.php/apie-
banka/karjera/darbo...](https://job.danskebank.lt/index.php/apie-
banka/karjera/darbo-pasiulymai/darbo-skelbimu-sarasas/front-end-software-
engineer-angular-in-welcoming-it-team/4318069)

\- Software Architect (.NET) [https://job.danskebank.lt/index.php/apie-
banka/karjera/darbo...](https://job.danskebank.lt/index.php/apie-
banka/karjera/darbo-pasiulymai/darbo-skelbimu-sarasas/software-architect-net-
in-welcoming-it-team/4318068)

\- Business Analyst [https://job.danskebank.lt/index.php/apie-
banka/karjera/darbo...](https://job.danskebank.lt/index.php/apie-
banka/karjera/darbo-pasiulymai/darbo-skelbimu-sarasas/business-analyst-in-
welcoming-it-team-/4318066)

Do not hesitate to apply as we plan interviews as we receive applications.

If you have any questions, please direct them to either Flemming Brun on
[flbr@danskebank.com] or Anders Hvidberg Frandsen on [afran@danskebank.com].

------
karim
Nylas – San Francisco, NYC or remote | Site Reliability Engineer | AWS,
Ansible, Terraform | Full-time

The Nylas Cloud APIs makes it an order of magnitude easier for companies to
add email, calendar, and contacts integrations to their applications. By being
at the core of business communication, scheduling, and contacts, we believe we
can shape the future of how people work.

We’re looking for Site Reliability Engineers to join our team to help build
and scale the infrastructure our platform runs on and the tools our developers
need to get work done. Our SRE team is responsible for the infrastructure
layer of our API platform—the base operating system (including security),
CI/CD & deployment tools, monitoring and observability tools, and our
horizontally sharded data storage layer which stores tens of terabytes of
data. Right now, our open-source Python sync engine regularly archives
terabytes of data across a massive SQL cluster, and our Flask APIs handle tens
of millions of requests a day. We aim to scale that several times over in the
next year.

At Nylas, “DevOps” is a part of our engineering culture, not a role we’re
looking to fill. Our development team shares the pager with operations and
makes their own deploys. We’re always looking for ways in which we can have
specialists who delight in really knowing different parts of systems but still
avoid being silo’d away.

We keep our code and infrastructure automation in the same repo, and you’ll be
empowered to make application changes necessary for scaling and reliability in
collaboration with our development team.

Our stack: Python, MySQL, Redis, AWS, Debian About you: \- You have 2 - 5
years of production engineering experience

\- You are located anywhere in US timezones - we have offices in San Francisco
and NYC and this team contains remote members

\- You value communication and empathy as much as technical prowess

\- You can navigate a Linux command line

\- You have experience automating systems using any modern configuration
management system (Chef, Ansible, Puppet)

\- You have experience running services on a cloud platform (AWS, GCP, Azure)

\- You can write reliable code in at least one scripting language (Python,
Ruby, Perl, JavaScript etc.), though this won’t be a focus of our interview
process

\- You’re excited to create a modern, scalable infrastructure and automate
away drudgery

Nice to have:

\- Experience with monitoring systems, databases, or service orchestration
using terraform (but don’t worry, it’s OK to learn this stuff on the job if
you don't know it already)

Our team collaboratively wrote about our values, benefits, perks, and
published them in our open-source handbook. Read it to learn more about Nylas.
You can also find more details at:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/nylas](https://www.keyvalues.com/nylas)

If you're interested in applying, please send me an email at karim@nylas.com!

------
herpderp3dtwerp
Twilio

------
Propeller
Propeller Aero | Sydney & Denver | Onsite | Full Time |
[https://www.propelleraero.com/jobs/](https://www.propelleraero.com/jobs/)

Commercial drones have the potential to revolutionize mining, construction,
and civil engineering. They reduce costs, improve worker safety, enable
transparency and collaboration, and shave days or weeks off typical workflows.

We’re the technology company that’s already making that happen.

At Propeller Aero, we improve how worksites are managed around the world. We
close the information gap between a physical worksite and the people who
manage it. We believe that everyone should be able to measure and manage their
worksite themselves.

Our top-tier team puts the power of drone imagery into a user-friendly
toolkit. We do this through our 3D, cloud-based platform, where sophisticated
engineering and photogrammetry meets intuitive design and simple workflows.
Supported by our engineering team and AeroPoints hardware, we translate raw
site data into readable, actionable information for our users.

Great engineering is our keystone. Without it, we couldn’t be good translators
and our vision would be unworkable. It’s our practical, results-driven side.
It’s the “how” of solving everyday problems. Propeller is comprised of tight-
knit, decentralized teams.

* Senior Software Engineer (Sydney) - [https://propelleraero.breezy.hr/p/55f906e5c9fb-senior-softwa...](https://propelleraero.breezy.hr/p/55f906e5c9fb-senior-software-engineer?popup=true*) Front End Software Engineer (Sydney) - [https://propelleraero.breezy.hr/p/a479ae2db034-front-end-sof...](https://propelleraero.breezy.hr/p/a479ae2db034-front-end-software-engineer?popup=true)

* Full Stack Software Engineer (Sydney) - [https://propelleraero.breezy.hr/p/40ff87d504e0-full-stack-so...](https://propelleraero.breezy.hr/p/40ff87d504e0-full-stack-software-engineer?popup=true)

* Data Success Engineer (Denver) - [https://propelleraero.breezy.hr/p/5b8eb981e14a-data-success-...](https://propelleraero.breezy.hr/p/5b8eb981e14a-data-success-engineer-denver?popup=true)

Our people have the freedom to approach, own, and solve problems creatively.
We’re 100% about impact, and 0% about ego. Want to know what our team actually
say about us? Check out our Glassdoor reviews.

Your gender, your religion, your sex life, or your skin colour won't make a
difference here. Propeller Aero is a progressive and open-minded employer. If
you're smart and good at what you do, come as you are.

------
joshribakoff
Coinbase set up an on site and rejected me the day before the interview, after
I was already in SF, partially because of how I capitalized my constants on
their coding test (capitalizing is a Google standard).

They should have instead rejected me before I flew out, or after the
interview, if they didn't like how I capitalized my constants.

To be fair they were going through a lot of growing pains, but I hope they
figured this out by now so no one has to go through that. I accept I was not a
right fit but I disagree with how they handled it. I also went through Trible
Byte so I'm not sure what role they played

~~~
jarsin
wtf did they give you a code guideline doc beforehand that you did not follow?
I don't get it.

~~~
siculars
Not relevant. You simply don’t want to work for a company that will fire you
for code guideline violations. You know why? Cause code guidelines can be
scripted into the tool chain. So, irrelevant except to the pointy headed fools
you absolutely don’t want to work for or with.

------
a11yjobs
Accessibility Engineer | Ohio State University | Columbus, OH,US

Bachelor’s Degree in Computer Science, Information Technology, Management
Information Systems, or related field, or an equivalent combination of
education and experience; one year of experience producing high-quality
accessible websites, web components, web applications, or native applications,
or demonstrated experience in guiding such development; demonstrated knowledge
of HTML, CSS, and JavaScript; demonstrated knowledge of assistive technologies
and their interactions with browsers and native accessibility APIs; deep
understanding of technical specifications related to web and digital
accessibility including the Web Content Accessibility guidelines 2.0,
Accessible Rich Internet Applications 1.1, as well as their implementation in
real-world websites and applications; demonstrated ability to set and meet
targets; excellent verbal and written communication skills. Ability to make
sound decisions and work independently with minimal oversight.

Desired Qualifications Experience testing for accessibility barriers in web
and native applications; experience using screen readers or other assistive
technology for accessibility testing; demonstrated front-end web or
application development experience; experience working with people with
disabilities; experience in regulatory compliance; one year of supervisory or
project management experience; one year of experience performing technology
training; certification as a Certified Professional in Web Accessibility
(CPWA) by the International Association of Accessibility Professionals (IAAP)
or Department of Homeland Security Section 508 Trusted Tester Certification.

[https://a11yjobs.com/jobs/dnXD4-accessibility-engineer-
ohio-...](https://a11yjobs.com/jobs/dnXD4-accessibility-engineer-ohio-state-
university)

------
a11yjobs
Accessibility Quality Assurance Engineer | Dropbox | San Francisco, CA

Partner with the Accessibility v-team here at DBX to drive Accessibility
adoption across all EPD in order to improve the overall accessibility
experiences for our customers Partner with the QA team to leverage their
processes and systems during initial feature design on accessibility that
should also improve overall test ability of products Find and grow
accessibility QA champions across EPD Build and drive a technical
Accessibility check list for self evaluation for all features Bring industry
standards on tools and processes on accessibility testing across web, desktop
and mobile platforms

Requirements

Relevant experience: 5-6 years and overall experience: 8-10 years leading
accessibility testing and validation efforts and working closely with multiple
Development and Product Management teams Passion for improving web
applications for disabled users Empathy for people with disabilities and an
understanding of the different perspectives and needs of people Talent for
building relationships and trust within teams who have been resistant to
accessibility in the past is a plus

[https://www.a11yjobs.com/jobs/MxYW6-accessibility-quality-
as...](https://www.a11yjobs.com/jobs/MxYW6-accessibility-quality-assurance-
engineer-dropbox)

------
a11yjobs
Accessibility and Usability Consultant AbilityNet

London,UK

We are looking for someone with a passion for accessibility and usability to
join our team. The ideal candidate will have a working knowledge of HTML, CSS
and JavaScript and an interest in the current trends, techniques and
developments in the field of web accessibility. We are looking for consultants
at Junior, Mid and Senior levels.

The day-to-day work of the AbilityNet Digital Accessibility Services Team is
varied and can range from providing in-depth auditing of web/mobile websites
and applications to carrying out design, wireframe and specialist assistive
technology reviews. Depending on level, our Accessibility and Usability
Consultants also attend events, conduct user testing, provide training
workshops and deliver seminars.

We welcome applicants from overseas, however, to apply you will need to have
the right to work in the UK as we do not sponsor work permits.

Desired skills:

* HTML/CSS * JavaScript * Accessibility, WCAG 2.0 * Usability * User Centred Design

[https://a11yjobs.com/jobs/MvZwG-accessibility-and-
usability-...](https://a11yjobs.com/jobs/MvZwG-accessibility-and-usability-
consultant-abilitynet)

------
classyjim
Seatfrog -
[https://seatfrog.bamboohr.com/jobs/](https://seatfrog.bamboohr.com/jobs/)
London, UK - Onsite - Permanent - Full-time. We recently closed our Series A
funding. Why can’t you switch to a later train or grab a last minute upgrade
to business class when it suits you? And do it at your fingertips without
blowing the budget. At Seatfrog, we have an insatiable curiosity to not just
accept how things are done. With offices in London, Sydney and Tokyo, we’re
working with innovative partners throughout the travel industry to reinvent
what travellers can do when they’re on the go. E-mail me direct at
jamesp@seatfrog.com for more information. We are hiring across Product &
Engineering.

------
cfontes
Hello, I like what you guys are doing and it's a very useful service but this
page made a a bit angry.

[https://www.secfi.com/option-tax-planning/](https://www.secfi.com/option-tax-
planning/)

You ask a lot of personal data to in the end tell me that my country is not
supported. This is some nasty little "Design" feature.

~~~
dang
This breaks the instructions at the top of the thread. Please don't do that.

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17903238](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17903238)
and marked it off-topic.

------
mdekkers
_year end bonus that is influenced by your work during the year, our
profitability and where you live_

You should pay me for the value I bring to your business, where I chose to
live shouldn't have anything to do with how much I get paid for remote
position. Gitlab pull the same trick, and wrap a complicated set of metrics
around it, but it still comes off as cheapskating.

~~~
sytse
At GitLab we pay market rates instead of paying the same wage for the same
role in different regions. Paying the same wage in different regions would
lead to:

1\. A concentration of team members in low-wage regions, since it is a better
deal for them, while we want a geographically diverse team.

2\. Team members in high-wage regions having less discretionary income then
ones in low-wage countries with the same role.

3\. Team members in low-wage regions being in golden handcuffs and unlikely to
leave even when they are unhappy.

4\. If we start paying everyone the highest wage our compensation costs would
increase greatly, we can hire fewer people, and we would get less results.

5\. If we start paying everyone the lowest wage we would not be able to
attract and retain people in high-wage regions.

Also see [https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/people-
operations/global-c...](https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/people-
operations/global-compensation/#paying-local-rates)

~~~
Aeolun
I mean, from your perspective this makes sense, though as far as I’m concerned
it boils down to “We want to pay the least amount of money for the best
people.”

But for me as a developer, even though Gitlab would be really interesting to
work for, it’s generally a bad deal because pretty much any other remote
company is going to pay me a great deal more.

You’re basically relegating Gitlab to being the second choice for anyone in
any region.

Gitlab is amazing though, so it must be working out alright.

------
andrewmcwatters
DoubleDutch | Senior Software Engineer (ONSITE) (Phoenix, AZ)

DoubleDutch is a market leader in event management software & solutions. Our
Event CMS back end consists of services written in Go, C# ASP.NET, and Java.
We utilize PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis, ElasticSearch, and RabbitMQ.

Contact me at _amcwatters@doubledutch.me_ to learn more.

------
canadiancreed
Applied and had a lovely chat with Ev Kontsevoy. Was told I'd hear back from
their CTO, even was cc'ed on an intro email.....and that was it. Kind of
disappointed to be ghosted like that, as the stack looked to be something I'd
like to work with.

~~~
dang
We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17904070](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17904070)
and marked it off-topic.

This is the sort of reply that we're asking people not to post in these
threads—see the root text. I appreciate that you were polite about it, and
have no reason to doubt what you said, but we have no way of adjudicating
which posts are fair and true vs. not.

Comments on a job ad are not a context in which both sides of a story can be
aired. The companies aren't free to respond, the employees posting the jobs
typically have no idea of what happened, and so on. Even if they could
respond, the resulting threads would often become long and off-topic. Worse,
they would be vulnerable to abuse. I'm sure you wouldn't do that, but others
unfortunately would.

These are all issues that we can and do deal with moderating in the general
forum, but Who Is Hiring threads aren't the general forum—they're a job board
planted into HN like an embedded DSL, and statements that are valid in the
general language don't all work here.

~~~
mmt
> we have no way of adjudicating which posts are fair and true vs. not.

You routinely bring this up as if it's somehow necessary but have never
demonstrated _why_ , only resorting to "it's better for the community",
without, again, any reasoning or discussion (that you don't immediately shut
down) behind it.

> Comments on a job ad are not a context in which both sides of a story can be
> aired.

Even if true, which is debatable, that's not necessarily desirable.

> the resulting threads would often become long and off-topic. Worse, they
> would be vulnerable to abuse. I'm sure you wouldn't do that, but others
> unfortunately would.

Is this demonstrable, or just speculation? Where are the early examples of
this occurring?

> These are all issues that we can and do deal with moderating in the general
> forum, but Who Is Hiring threads aren't the general forum—they're a job
> board planted into HN like an embedded DSL, and statements that are valid in
> the general language don't all work here.

As an argument-by-analogy, this suffers from being potentially misleading.
However, since you resort to a technical analogy, why not resort to a
technical solution?

Berating users for not being able to read your mind [1] and behaving otherwise
reasonably for the forum is unfair.

If you feel you need to stifle conversation on this thread, then prohibit it
outright. Technically.

[1] and, no, the "instructions" at the top are not sufficient, since they are,
in effect, too hidden, too exceptional, and include no reasoning for what
seems to be an arbitrary rule for a "DSL" you've created.

~~~
mmt
Do all the downvotes mean people merely disagree? Surely none of my points are
so obviously invalid as to warrant silent dismissal.

After all, if there had been a blog post (or other similar discussion topic)
that could pointed to, no (repeated) explanation by moderators would be
necessary. The discussion would already have occurred, and the reasoning would
be clear enough for anyone interested to examine it.

Or is it merely an expression of disapproval at challenging an HN moderator,
or, more subtly, the interests of those posting to this job-board-within-HN?

------
murphy214
Obligatory: [https://forum.sublimetext.com/t/rfc-default-package-
control-...](https://forum.sublimetext.com/t/rfc-default-package-control-
channel-and-package-telemetry/30157)

~~~
dang
Not cool in a hiring thread. Please see the instructions at the top.

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17910054](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17910054)
and marked it off-topic.

------
andyinfante
HeartFlow | Redwood City, CA / Austin, TX / London, England | Full-Time |
Onsite | [https://heartflow.com/](https://heartflow.com/)

HeartFlow, Inc. is a medical technology company redefining the way heart
disease is diagnosed and treated. Our non-invasive HeartFlow FFRct Analysis
leverages deep learning to create a personalized 3D model of the heart. By
using this model, clinicians can better evaluate the impact a blockage has on
blood flow and determine the best treatment for patients. Our technology is
reflective of our Silicon Valley roots and incorporates decades of scientific
evidence with the latest advances in artificial intelligence.

1: Senior Software Engineer – C++ / Computational Geometry:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/heartflow/job/oKDC7fwQ?__jvs...](http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/heartflow/job/oKDC7fwQ?__jvst=Career%20Site)

2: Senior Software Engineer – C++ for Medical Frameworks and Applications:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/heartflow/job/ogqC7fw9?__jvs...](http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/heartflow/job/ogqC7fw9?__jvst=Career%20Site)

3: Senior Software Engineer - C++ for Medical Image Analysis and Shape
Modeling:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/heartflow/job/o34h8fwg?__jvs...](http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/heartflow/job/o34h8fwg?__jvst=Career%20Site)

4: Senior Software Engineer - C++ for Medical Image Analysis and Shape
Modeling:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/heartflow/job/o34h8fwg?__jvs...](http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/heartflow/job/o34h8fwg?__jvst=Career%20Site)

5: Senior Software Engineer - C++ for Medical Image Analysis and Shape
Modeling (London):
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/heartflow/job/okoh8fwR?__jvs...](http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/heartflow/job/okoh8fwR?__jvst=Career%20Site)

6: Senior Software Engineer – C++ for Medical Frameworks and Applications
(London):
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/heartflow/job/oCzk8fwn?__jvs...](http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/heartflow/job/oCzk8fwn?__jvst=Career%20Site)

7: Senior Software Engineer – C++ for Medical Frameworks and Applications
(London):
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/heartflow/job/oCzk8fwn?__jvs...](http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/heartflow/job/oCzk8fwn?__jvst=Career%20Site)

------
notbrandonm
chess?

~~~
dang
We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17905391](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17905391)
and marked it off-topic.

------
moffe42
Colourbox | Senior Backend Developer | Full-time On-Site | Odense, Denmark

Colourbox is looking for an experienced backend software developer with an
extensive theoretical background, who is interested in working with data
mining, data analysis and high-performing web applications including search
engines, image processing and cloud infrastructure.

You will be a part of a strong development team working out of our
headquarters in Odense, Denmark. You will work on Scandinavia's leading stock
image website Colourbox and the associated media handling platform Skyfish
that helps users organise, share and edit images.

Our customers include major public and private clients such as the Danish
Ministry of Justice, a large part of the municipalities in Denmark, Ørsted and
DSB. We are experiencing high growth and need you to help create optimal
conditions for continued future growth. The platform you help develop will
create a fantastic user experience for our users and also convert new visitors
into paying customers.

You will be involved in data mining and data analysis and create new and
innovative solutions. You will help implement these new solutions and make
sure they work fast, are robust and scalable. You will also work on our
existing solutions, improving and extending them to adapt to the ever-changing
needs of our customers. You will be involved in the whole process from
analysis through design to implementation. Our services run on our AWS
infrastructure, consisting of Linux servers that run open source software such
as NGINX, MySQL and Elasticsearch, and custom built services written in PHP,
Python, Go and C.

Your Qualifications

Developers come in all shapes and sizes, but we expect you to match the
following requirements to apply:

    
    
      * A degree in Computer Science, Mathematics, Software Engineering, or similar
      * Good communication skills (written and verbal) in English
      * 5+ years working as a software developer
      * Experience working with Linux
      * Experience working with MySQL
      * Proven development skills in PHP or similar languages
      * Experience with one or more of the following technologies and terminologies is a big plus; Machine learning, Python, Go, Elasticsearch, TDD, AWS, refactoring techniques
    

We Offer; A full-time position, working in our office in Odense. You will be
offered a competitive wage with the ability to be influential while enjoying
professional freedom with responsibility. We offer flexible working hours, a
pleasant office environment, a pension plan, awesome lunch, and a supportive
work climate with ambitious and energetic international colleagues. You will
become part of an expanding, successful international business.

Interested? If this is you, we want to hear from you! Send your application to
jobs@colourbox.com. If you have any questions, also email jobs@colourbox.com.

[https://www.colourbox.com/jobs/backend-software-
developer](https://www.colourbox.com/jobs/backend-software-developer)

~~~
dang
Only one post per company, please. This is in the instructions at the top.

------
Cenk
Sounds like a terrible place to work:
[https://www.inc.com/magazine/201808/burt-
helm/hellofresh.htm...](https://www.inc.com/magazine/201808/burt-
helm/hellofresh.html)

~~~
romanovcode
If you see Berlin startup from Rocket Internet (like HelloFresh is) you can
safely assume it has horrible working conditions.

~~~
benedikt
This is a good primer. [https://thehustle.co/rocket-internet-oliver-
samwer](https://thehustle.co/rocket-internet-oliver-samwer)

~~~
hellofreshjobs
Hi!

Happy to share some more information to clear up some comments here - We're a
publicly traded company with 3000+ employees worldwide and a very much
independent!

To see more information about our working environment for the roles mentioned
here - You can check out Glassdoor for our Berlin reviews
([https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/HelloFresh-Berlin-
Reviews-...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/HelloFresh-Berlin-Reviews-
EI_IE998728.0,10_IL.11,17_IM1020.htm?filter.defaultEmploymentStatuses=false&filter.defaultLocation=false&filter.employmentStatus=REGULAR&filter.employmentStatus=PART_TIME)).

------
LiamPa
> Servicing our market makers is top priority

I fixed it for you.

~~~
bostik
Market makers are also users.

~~~
LiamPa
True but until you open your API and start treating your average user fairly I
and many others will be staying well clear.

~~~
bostik
Well, the API is open... to market makers and affiliate integrations. And
market makers are being onboarded at a reasonable pace.

The fact is that we need more than "just enough" differently focused market
makers to support a healthy ecosystem within the exchange. Some are focused on
horse racing, some on football. Some do only tennis, some might be really good
at cricket. Golf, motorsports, baseball, basketball, ... the list goes on.
Then come the sport specific variations: some are better at pre-play, some at
in-play. The sports and market matrix is pretty damn big.

And like in any exchange, being a market maker comes with contractual
obligations. They need to provide two-sided quotes, good quote coverage,
sufficient liquidity and tight enough spreads. All of which are requirements
for a good retail user experience. In return we guarantee them (among other
things) reliable event data updates, capacity to sustain an agreed order rate,
technical support and an increasing amount of back-office functions.

The API will be opened once we are confident the exchange and its ecosystem
can sustain the flux.

~~~
LiamPa
> The API will be opened once we are confident the exchange and its ecosystem
> can sustain the flux.

I think this is the problem, you could wait an iternaty for this to occur / I
am not sure how you are going to calculate it. You are delaying the inevitable
and if you ask me the longer you leave it the worse it will be.

I am all for a competitor to Betfair but it’s not going to be smarkets if the
API stays closed and market makers are treated like god. The ‘fair market
price’ / ‘errounous trade’ policy is rediculous, do any of you bet / trade?

~~~
bostik
I'm not going to debate this any further because it would be fruitless; you
have clearly made up your mind.

However, I will point out that it sounds like you'd demand the right to
angleshoot without limitations. The rules and policies are in place for a
reason.

Betting on a contract after the outcome is known is not only dishonest (read:
fraud), it's also the equivalent of trading with inside knowledge on a stock
exchange. A betting exchange is not just expected, but in fact _required_ to
void such trades.

And stock exchanges also have their policies about voiding (or "reversing")
clearly erroneous trades. Such rules are not exercised often, but they will be
invoked to protect the integrity of the market place. In case of a betting
exchange, if the odds for a contract are clearly out of sync with reality,
then trades made on that would be expected to have been done in bad faith. For
example: football match is 75 minutes in, home team leads 4-0. No pending
penalties or cards. If at that point there were quotes on the winner market
which put home team on a 5% probability to win the game, those would be
obviously erroneus.

Funnily enough - and this is not something many people would think about - if
a betting exchange did not have policies and practices in place to handle such
situations, they could be considered to be neglecting their AML (anti money-
laundering) controls.

This thread has reached the limits of its purpose. I'll shut up now.

------
khitchdee
Khitchdee

We're developing an app to design user interfaces

based on the I/O components of the Linux kernel.

We're looking for someone interested in old fashioned C programming

preferably a pair of programmers, who can double up

I'm driving this effort single-handedly at the moment

I'm based in an outskirt of Washington, D.C.

Our website is khitchdee.net

The app is called "design-graded"

email me at rohit@khitchdee.net

~~~
khitchdee
This position is no longer open since we have decided to change course - We
are now working on building an interface around an ASUS CS10, a keyboard and a
19" greyscale - you may still email me if this interests you - first person
enquiries only

------
alexheikel
Hal | New York, Los Angeles, Miami | Remote

Become a Hal and get paid just for helping the community of people asking
things around your city.

Get the freedom and flexibility to work whenever you have the time to. Set
your own schedule, and earn as much as you want by helping others.

If you want the best job in the world, send us an email with a short intro
about yourself (no more than 300 characters), where you live and how old you
are.

[http://halisback.com/become](http://halisback.com/become)

Thanks

------
mhluongo
Fold, Keep | San Francisco, CA; Atlanta, GA | Software Engineer | ONSITE &
REMOTE | Full-time | $100k-180k with equity

We are a cryptocurrency production studio backed by a number of well-known
investors in the space. We have opportunities across both of our products.

Keep ([https://keep.network](https://keep.network)) is a new project built on
Ethereum that adds a privacy layer to public blockchains. Check out this video
of our tech lead, Antonio, speaking at a recent blockchain event:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uDMBzYxnqw&t=5244](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uDMBzYxnqw&t=5244).
We're especially interested in folks with networking or applied cryptography
experience.

Our payment product, Fold ([https://foldapp.com](https://foldapp.com)), is
implementing Lightning and building a cross-currency checkout process. We’d
love to hear from any Docker + Kubernetes or Django experts out there.

Applied cryptography, networking, Go, Python, or Clojure experience are great,
but a critical eye and willingness to master new technologies are the real
requirements. We embrace remote work, and our team hails from all over.

If you are looking for the right opportunity to break into the cryptocurrency
space, email work at thesis.co.

